# Tell me what place is this...



## Giulietta

OK, here's an idea I had for a little game thread...

Its simple, I start.

I will post a photo of a place, anywhere in the World, and the first one that gueses correctly where it is, has to post his own photo of a place for others to guess.

I spoke with CD, so he will moderate this, so no spoiling the thread, ok? Please?

The rules are simple:

1) It has to be a place with water and sailing related, no mountains, trees buildings etc, unless its a place yo can sail near, and no dirty stuff.
2) no joking around so we keep the thread going, and NO USELESS remarks or posts that say nothing of added value, like agreeing or repeating what someone said before.
3) Once you got the right place, please wait for the poster of the question place photo to say you are right. Then in the next post (this is why I ask you not to soil the thread) , you must post your photo and ask where it is.
4) you must stay around or comeback later to see the answers to your question photo. *So first time posters not intending to stay, get lost.*
5) no PM cheating, please.
6) Absolutely no clues as to where the place is, unless if after many attempts, to keep the thread going, you can provide 2 clues *only*.
7) make sure you removed the name of place from your photo file name!!
8) Once the person got your photo right, you may provide a litle explanation and remarks about the place.
9) Once you guessed correctly, you may also post something relative to the place, this is to help others learn about THAT place.
10) You need to *successfully post *a photo, *not a link*, if you don't know how to do it see this thread. CLICK HERE. If your photo doesn't show up, don't repost many times, and once it does delete all the previous posts you made trying to post it.

Interaction between photo owner and guessers is accepted, like reasoning as to why or where you think the place is, as long as no clues are provided by the poster of the photo.

Here we go, I will
start with a simple photo.

Enjoy and fire away...thank you










Edit: added link to post photo and a few more rules.


----------



## sailaway21

Santos, Brazil


----------



## Giulietta

sorry SA but no candy....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

You know who will be good at this? USCGRET.

We can assume it's not France?

I will guess Corfu, Greece.


----------



## labatt

Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas


----------



## Giulietta

Yes Labatt, It is. You got it right...

Its your turn now. Thank you.


----------



## camaraderie

Thread moved to general discussion by request. Lets keep boats in the pictures! (g)


----------



## labatt

Wow... only been there once and it was 15 years ago... can't believe I figured it out!

OK... how about this one?


----------



## TrueBlue

Portland, Maine.


----------



## labatt

Warm, but not it.


----------



## Faster

Lunenberg, Nova Scotia


----------



## sailingdog

Portsmouth, NH.


----------



## Insails

Resembles fairhaven, conn.


----------



## TSteele65

Camden, ME


----------



## labatt

How many hints are we supposed to provide here? Cam - am I supposed to tell you the location as "moderator"?


----------



## labatt

Tsteele - damn close, but no.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Rockland, Maine ?


----------



## labatt

Just re-read the rules... I'm not supposed to provide hints  So I'm not allowed to say the place is in Maine.


----------



## Giulietta

Kittery,ME


----------



## Giulietta

Bangor , Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rockport Maine


----------



## kwaltersmi

Boothbay, Maine.


----------



## AjariBonten

Stonington, Maine


----------



## camaraderie

I'm with Kwalters...Boothbay...bu he was first.


----------



## jr438234606

New Harbor, Muscongus Bay, Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

There are only 556 quaint working harbors in Maine left to choose from! Hurry, they are going fast!


----------



## labatt

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/member.php?u=142432AjariBonten got it! I figured all the lobster boats would be a dead giveaway. Stonington has those lobster boat races and the most lobster boats per capita of any harbor in Maine!


----------



## AjariBonten

*Ringer........*

I fished out of Stonington Harbor for 12 years, LOL.

Ok, give me half an hour for the next pic............


----------



## tigerregis

Lunenburg NS


----------



## tigerregis

Too Slow for this game. Sorry.


----------



## AjariBonten




----------



## sailortjk1

I don't see anything.
Is it just me?


----------



## AjariBonten

Dammit!!!!!!
What the (*&*&%)^(*^_&*^( am I doing wrong??

I mst the pic up on Flikr
I click the icon up top
I cut & paste the URL from the flikr pic into the pop up box
????
I feel like an idiot!!!!


----------



## kwaltersmi

Buffalo, NY


----------



## blt2ski

Does this work?
on edit, that pic will not show, only linkable, as I put the







behind it! oh well........how abouts somewher on the east coast? otherwise, elephino in the worlld!

Marty


----------



## AjariBonten




----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bridgeport, CT


----------



## AjariBonten

Nope, not Buffalo.

I figured it out, obviously.

I really like Photobucket more than Flikr, in my whole 5 minutes of experience!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I take it back. Thats not a US warship.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

WAG: Dubai.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Looks kind of Baltic to me.


----------



## AjariBonten

*To Keep this on the first page of New Posts.....*

Not to be too bold;
One of you is too hot;
One of you is too cold


----------



## TrueBlue

Windsor, Canada? Nah . . . that sky looks southern, and check out the size of those A/C condensers.


----------



## surftom

Panama City, Panama?


----------



## punjabi

Orem, Utah?


----------



## AjariBonten

What no more guesses?

Alex and Cam, how long do we go before we start to give clues?

20 guesses? 10? 12 hours? 3?

This is a fun thread, let's keep it alive!


----------



## Bump

Camden, Maine


----------



## TrueBlue

Bump said:


> Camden, Maine


Hey you could be right, I see the similarity . . .


----------



## pegasus1457

Abu Dhabi, UAE ?


----------



## sailingdog

TB-

Didn't you know that Camden Maine just had a major water front redevelopment project last weekend.


----------



## Giulietta

Please keep the "channel" clean....I did ask for that.Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Erie, Pennsylvania


----------



## labatt

Time for a hint!


----------



## denby

Milford harbor. Thats as good a guess as the others.    

Dennis


----------



## denby

Look as a fellow Portuguese I give you permission to give us a hint. But if Alex gets mad I know nothing, nottthhhing.   

Dennis


----------



## jrd22

Great idea Alex! I don't have a clue about the location but I like reading the guesses. Let's keep it going.


----------



## AjariBonten

Asia ..................


----------



## denby

Hong Kong?

Dennis


----------



## AjariBonten

denby said:


> Hong Kong?
> 
> Dennis


Not quite.............


----------



## denby

Peking? 

Dennis


----------



## AjariBonten

I'm tired, and a bit tipsy, so I'll give another hint so I can go to bed and not feel guilty for leaving this game hanging........
go east


----------



## denby

Last guest, Tokyo.

Dennis


----------



## AjariBonten

Woo Hoo !!! now I can go to bed with a clear conscience..!!!!!

Denby got it!!!!! Tokyo Harbor!!!!

see ya'll to-morrow

Fred


----------



## denby

Thanks, now go to bed.

Dennis


----------



## Zanshin

The embankments looked typically Japanese, but I know Tokyo harbor pretty well and couldn't recognize any of the buildings. Oh well... I'll have to wait for another picture.


----------



## denby

Try this one


----------



## denby

what happened? f#4%5^^ . never mind, I'll get back to you in a bit.

Dennis


----------



## denby

Sorry guys, I'm going to pass on posting a picture do to the fact I can't upload one. Does someone want to take over?

Dennis


----------



## Zanshin

OK, I'll bite. It isn't among my better pictures and I know I don't deserve the honor:


----------



## tdw

Wild stab but I'm thinking Mediteranean France ?

Toulon maybe ?


----------



## Zanshin

No, not Toulon; but after the miserable weather today and forecast for Sydney I'd much rather be there in the Provence.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> No, not Toulon; but after the miserable weather today and forecast for Sydney I'd much rather be there in the Provence.


Aha, but France is correct eh ?

now let's see if we can narrow it down.


----------



## Zanshin

I can neither deny nor affirm that assertion, sir


----------



## Iflyka200s

Anacortes, WA?


----------



## Zanshin

No, Iflyka200s. Sorry.


----------



## Iflyka200s

it was a real WAG... Thanks anyway!

Tim


----------



## Giulietta

OK. I'll take a shot.

The cars look European, and so do the fortifications in the right. Also the entrance to the harbour with red on port when entering also tells me its Europe, not Americas. Also te boats, and sizes are tipically European..lack of US made boats I mean.

Now the mountain in the back...that's a tricky one...It could be Spain, Malta (but I excluded due to the buildings in the right), France Greece or Italy.

Also the roof top where you took the picture is throwing me off. Its a brick fortification...

Its not of Spanish or Portuguese style. So I narrowed it down to France and Itally.

I'm inclined to Nice...or Montecarlo...but don't see the giagantic yachts.


----------



## Zanshin

Giu - very good logic and observation. When I chose the picture I sifted through a couple of others with obvious identifying marks but I didn't notice the red on port indicators. I still cannot believe I lived within minutes of this place for a whole year and didn't sail once.
You don't get a second chance to post a picture (yet). Here's a hint - the next picture of this place had "Octopus" in the frame


----------



## Giulietta

Octopus the fish? Now I'm lost. Care to explain the octopus thing? I may be missing something..

However, octopus is eaten a lot in Portugal and Spain. Since the roof excludes Portugal due to the brick quality, it could only be Mediterranean Spain...and was that a Tapas plate of Octopus?


----------



## Zanshin

No, one of Paul Allen's little toys, even though it isn't in your yacht's category it can still let itself be seen in some ports. Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octopus_(yacht)


----------



## Giulietta

OK...

Octopus is only eaten in Southern Europe.

Portugal and Spain excluded due to brick nature.
Coulde be Mediterranean Spain and France.

Both places you can eat Octopus salad (tapas).

I would guess, because of the harbour architecture, and mainly because of the power boxes in the piers, it is most certainly France. I believe in Spain they are blue, like in Portugal.

With that mountain in the background...could it be near Montecarlo, Monaco, old Cannes?


----------



## SimonV

Baeulieu, Southern France


----------



## Zanshin

Giu - Octopus (the yacht) roams all of the oceans 

It isn't Montecarlo, Nice or Cannes but they all share the same coastline.


----------



## Zanshin

Simon - sorry, not quite right either. Look further west.

This is more fun than I thought - I assumed that I would get a correct answer within an hour of posting. This port is well known. Berths run in excess of 10 million Euros.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Villefranche, And Alex, what happened to keeping the channel clear except for guesses?


----------



## Zanshin

Good one Bardo, but when I said further west I meant significantly more than a kilometer or two


----------



## Giulietta

St.Tropez??


----------



## Zanshin

Giu, here is a hint for your powers of observation and use of logic; the solid object in the foreground predates Christ's birth and is still intact.


----------



## Giulietta

Bardo said:


> And Alex, what happened to keeping the channel clear except for guesses?


And where in any of my posts above the subject is not related to the guess??

Please go back and tell me which one of the posts is not subject related, will you? I will gladly delete it.

The guessing is part of the fun, and so is the comunication as to how you think it is the place..


----------



## SimonV

Saint Malo


----------



## TrueBlue

Marseille?


----------



## Zanshin

Simon - sorry.

OK, This place once spoke Greek. And an additional aerial shot:








the first picture was taken from the bottom right


----------



## SimonV

BIGANOS south france


----------



## JohnRPollard

Antibes? France


----------



## Giulietta

John, yes it is...looks like you won....he did din't he Zan?

Man I was close with my conclusions to be in Med france...what a bummer...

This is a cool thread...I love it.


----------



## Zanshin

Bingo John; Port VAuban in Antibes; they say it is the largest harbor in France. I was about to ruin it with a hint about Picasso but you win (I initially lived right next to the museum in the old town about 200 meters from where the picture was taken).

John - Good luck with your picture!

p.s. Giu - excellent choice of thread topics; a real winner. I've managed to double my number of posts without p**sing people off. I've never managed that in any of the forums I'm active in


----------



## SimonV

Palue Du Cosquer
EDIT im to slow


----------



## JohnRPollard

As a young man I swam out to the outermost jetty from the beach at the extreme right of your second photo. It doesn't look very far in the photo but it took some effort. [Edit: Photo removed to avoid cluttering this thread.]

Give me some time for a new photo...


----------



## Zanshin

John - I've been on that little beach, mainly to practice getting a sunburn and to watch the ladies. I think this contest is going to be won by insiders each picture. I loved my time out in Antibes, lived up in Valbonne most of the time. I bet you spent time on the 'dark' side of Antibes in Juan les Pins, right? While I was there I saw 3 of the largest 10 yachts in the worl there, plus another 2 in Monaco.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Okay, here's the next conundrum. If this proves too devious I'll post an additional perspective that gives some more context:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Dillon, CO (just a WAG)


----------



## JohnRPollard

Werebeagle: No, not Colorado. No place landlocked.


----------



## denby

John, how about a hint, looks like Pacific North West.

Dennis


----------



## JohnRPollard

Okay, I think a hint is allowed: No place in North or South America.

I know, that's not much of a hint. If there is a general consensus that more perspective is necessary, I'll post another view.

I think most folks will be surprised at where this is.


----------



## denby

Giu, is that better 

Dennis


----------



## Faster

Croatia/Dalmation Coast?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Faster said:


> Croatia/Dalmation Coast?


Nope. Good guess though.


----------



## Faster

Are we allowed to confirm/eliminate the Med?


----------



## camaraderie

Turkey? Mamaris?


----------



## flomaster

My guess is in/around Palma, Spain. Hot--Cold--Warm?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Faster, Camaraderie and Flomaster are all warm.

Here is another perspective:


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Croatia/Dalmation Coast?


You have never been to Croatia -- there isn't that much flat land on the coast anywhere in Croatia. The mountains tumble right down to the water's edge and then some.


----------



## pegasus1457

Calvi, Corsica


----------



## JohnRPollard

Pegasus,

You are CORRECT! Well done. 

That was a welcome harbour after my first night at sea in a Force 8/9 Med gale. We had crossed from mainland France (departed Beaulieu, not far from the previous photo of Antibes). We anchored there in the harbour at about 8 am, sails barely flaked, and then slept until late afternoon. That big jetty forming the inner harbour wasn't there then, in fact we anchored almost exactly on top of it.

Corsica is a rugged place - beautiful country.

Your turn!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I think it's amazing how people can ID those photos!


----------



## pegasus1457

teshannon said:


> I think it's amazing how people can ID those photos!


I cheated. I was there!

I skippered a chartered Elan 432 up the west coast of Corsica starting from Ajjacio. I remember getting stuffed into a "petit port des pecheurs" which was not a lot bigger than the boat. I was certainly happy to have a bow thruster.

Calvi is a nice town, pretty, with good food (it is France, after all).

I am working on my mystery photo...


----------



## pegasus1457

*the following three photos were taken at the same place*



JohnRPollard said:


> Pegasus,
> 
> You are CORRECT! Well done.
> 
> Your turn!


OK, the following three photos were taken at the same place.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Try the 3 photos again*

this time using photobucket instead of attachments ...









This one is a clue if you can decrypt it


----------



## Giulietta

Canarias, Marina Atlantico?


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> Canarias, Marina Atlantico?


warm, Alex, but no cigar yet.


----------



## Giulietta

Tenerife??


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bar Harbour Maine


----------



## Giulietta

I was going to say El Hierro in Tenerife.


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> Tenerife??


Alex, no wild guesses.

You really should concentrate on photo #2 for the hidden clue
Here is another hint: seen from another perspective ...


----------



## Zanshin

looks like pretty big tides, more than the Mediterranean. Right-hand traffic, Subtropical with a windward shoreline. Just checked the tide lines again and I might be wrong on that after all. The left yacht has no mast but fenders look used so it isn't a delivery; yachts are typical of a European marina. The cutlass in the ironwork is also European. The trees match as well. Doesn't look like Italy or France so I'll guess Spain - Malaga?


----------



## Giulietta

I'm pretty sure its Spain because I can see the curtesy flag, but the clour of the hill is typical of canarias Vulcanic rock. That's why I went with Tenerife.


----------



## tdw

Los Palmos ?


----------



## tomaz_423

I would also say Spain, and the angle of satelite dish indicates that location is further south - Canaries seem so logical - and the rocks.
Must be santa Cruz de la Palma


----------



## sailaway21

I'm guessing Monaco


----------



## Zanshin

Sailaway - That was my first thought when I saw the hills - but then I remember that Monaco doesn't have a square foot of free space on the slopes

Must be a bigger island or mainland with the 18-wheel trailer rig visible. I wonder about that cutlass-anchor-{horseshoe?}-compass needle picture - could that be a logo?

Lanzarote?


----------



## pegasus1457

*Tomaz, you are "it"*



tomaz_423 said:


> I would also say Spain, and the angle of satelite dish indicates that location is further south - Canaries seem so logical - and the rocks.
> Must be santa Cruz de la Palma


*Tomaz, you nailed it.*

The pleasure port is a bit ugly with all the heavy trucks offloading right in front of you, but it has a hidden advantage: for your night's port fee (15 €) you get a courtesy membership in the Royal Yacht Club. That is its insignia -
or perhaps the insignia of King Juan Carlos -- in photo 2. The club contains an Olympic size fresh water pool, showers, a laundry facility, a bar, a restaurant, and WiFi. Best deal I have come across in my European cruising.

Unfortunately I did not get to try out the restaurants in Santa Cruz, a very attractive town (once you get past the freight terminal), since we were departing in the early eveing for a night crossing.

Cruising the Canaries is interesting: dolphins, whales, and the fearsome "acceleration zones". I recommend it..

Tomaz, remember to give us your challenge


----------



## tomaz_423

Ok.
I never was in there, but most Canary ports were already taken.

OK here is my challenge:


----------



## Zanshin

English Harbour, Antigua?


----------



## tomaz_423

Zanshin, you are too good. Yes it is.
Your turn.


----------



## Zanshin

Tomaz - wow, I've only flown over it but the brick buildings in a tropical setting immediately brought that to mind. I didn't deserve the right to post my first picture; so feel a bit guilty about doing another one. So I'll choose an easier one to give someone quick a chance


----------



## Giulietta

Road Town....


----------



## flomaster

Giulietta said:


> Road Town....


Damn! You beat me to it.
Maybe I'll have better luck on the next one.


----------



## Zanshin

Sorry - went off for a quick spot to eat. Road Town / Road Harbour it is Giu so the pixel is back in Portugal. I was going to post this one as seen from my balcony, but that would have been too easy.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> Sorry - went off for a quick spot to eat. Road Town / Road Harbour it is Giu so the pixel is back in Portugal. I was going to post this one as seen from my balcony, but that would have been too easy.


Wait, wait, damn, let me think, I know this, it's , it's, Sideney !!!!  Alex will not be pleased. 

(Can't read the name of the ship but she is either the infamous Tampa of Children Overboard fame or a sistership.) Nasty little sucker who lives just down the road from you is hoping another one of these will appear in the next three weeks.

edit - you'd better be careful Z - I can see your place from our balcony.

(sorry Alex, I'll behave.)


----------



## Giulietta

OK...here's a hard one...no tips from me.


----------



## flomaster

You wouldn't have to twist my arm too hard to sit down on a balcony across from the Sidney Opera House and watch the boat traffic go by. Especially with a 4X in my hand. 
So, where's the next pic?


----------



## Zanshin

Cold and wintery, railroad only bridge - Mainz, Germany?


----------



## Giulietta

Nein......Nicht im Deutschland


----------



## Zanshin

Giu - are you confidant that the picture contains enough visual clues - birds, current, silos, horizon, bridge, etc. to let us guess the location? I'm at a complete loss. I'd have to read your past threads of recent trips to northern climes to try to figure out that location...


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> OK...here's a hard one...no tips from me.


Hell's Gate (NewYork)


----------



## JohnRPollard

I was going to say McKees Rocks Bridge in Pittsburgh...but I think TDW got it. They look a lot alike.


----------



## Giulietta

wow TD...how in the Hell did you do that???

Have you been there or you just googled NY bridges????

When I was in NY, I have no idea why, but this bridge kept attracting my attention...so one day I went there and shot the photo at dawn...

After showing to a frined in NY he said:

Your'e lucky you're alive.....that's like a real bad neighborhood, he told me...don't look, don't stop, don't talk in that area...Astoria, NY, NY.

TD, please, just a curiosity...how did you do it?

You've got the next photo responsability


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> wow TD...how in the Hell did you do that???
> 
> Have you been there or you just googled NY bridges????
> 
> When I was in NY, I have no idea why, but this bridge kept attracting my attention...so one day I went there and shot the photo at dawn...
> 
> After showing to a frined in NY he said:
> 
> Your'e lucky you're alive.....that's like a real bad neighborhood, he told me...don't look, don't stop, don't talk in that area...Astoria, NY, NY.
> 
> TD, please, just a curiosity...how did you do it?
> 
> You've got the next photo responsability


Alex,
Some of us have it and some of us don't. hee hee.

honestly, all i did was google "bridge similar sydney harbour". Guess what popped up ?

Ok, If anyone gets this I'll be truley amazed. The only reason I happened upon the place was a book I'm currently reading.

http://photobucket.com" target="_blank">







http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197/tdwombat/knightsharbour.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket">

whoops, didn't work. Why does this happen every now and then ? Image size perhaps ?


----------



## Zanshin

Gui - TD is probably outside using his binoculars, I put some dayshapes in my window to identify my flat  I didn't think that anyone would be so quick to identify that one; unless they'd been there and TD doesn't write like someone from the Bronx or Joisey.


----------



## tdw




----------



## Zanshin

Wombat - you need to change the photo NAME as well, that is a giveaway!


----------



## denby

Giulietta said:


> wow TD...how in the Hell did you do that???
> 
> Have you been there or you just googled NY bridges????
> 
> When I was in NY, I have no idea why, but this bridge kept attracting my attention...so one day I went there and shot the photo at dawn...
> 
> After showing to a frined in NY he said:
> 
> Your'e lucky you're alive.....that's like a real bad neighborhood, he told me...don't look, don't stop, don't talk in that area...Astoria, NY, NY.
> 
> TD, please, just a curiosity...how did you do it?
> 
> You've got the next photo responsability


Giu be careful, no chit chat on this thread, stick to the topic. The guy running this thread will get mad  

Dennis


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> Wombat - you need to change the photo NAME as well, that is a giveaway!


I DID change the photo name. The new name MAY be a hint, that's all.


----------



## Faster

Port Arthur, Tasmania?


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Port Arthur, Tasmania?


Nope, not in Australia. Northern Hemisphere.

Hint - The book I'm reading concerns the Knights Templar.


----------



## superdave

La Rochelle, France. Google is so cool!

Too many hints on that one, I think (assuming I'm correct).


----------



## Faster

Cruise ships, ferries, how about Malta (Valetta?)


----------



## Zanshin

I'm thinking Germany or further north (Denmark/Sweden). IALA-A system so it isn't in the US (plus the tiles don't fit). Can't tell if it is left-hand or right-hand drive on the roads. Coal for power plant. Rostock?


----------



## tdw

Google may be cool but nope nope nope.  

Zanshin is getting warm. Whats IALA-A System ? (Oh , I didn't know it was called that but yes this place most definitely does use that system)


----------



## Zanshin

I saw the Knights Templar reference and have been using up my precious bandwidth (one drawback to Australia) Googling for all sorts of combinations of "dual breakwater" "Cruise" "Ferry" "Templar" "harbour" and then "Germany" "Scotland" "Denmark" "Sweden" and even resorted to German google and words. No luck. I really want to guess correctly since I found a whopper picture. Wombat has me stumped.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> I saw the Knights Templar reference and have been using up my precious bandwidth (one drawback to Australia) Googling for all sorts of combinations of "dual breakwater" "Cruise" "Ferry" "Templar" "harbour" and then "Germany" "Scotland" "Denmark" "Sweden" and even resorted to German google and words. No luck. I really want to guess correctly since I found a whopper picture. Wombat has me stumped.


I thought maybe this was a dirty one but earlier on (before I went out to listen to some music and murder a few beers) I threw three words at Google and came up with the answer. I've already used two of those words in my previous hints so all you have to guess is the third word and Google will help you out.

Zanshin, you have now mentioned the nation twice.

Goodnight and Good Luck. (No that's not a hint, I'm off to bed.)


----------



## JSL3

Ronne, Denmark


----------



## flomaster

How 'bout Ronne?


----------



## flomaster

Damnit--outdone again!


----------



## camaraderie

bornholm denmark...the knights templar did it! ronne is the port jsl got it I think!!


----------



## JSL3

when wombat wakes up and if he confirms it, i'll pass the honor of posting the next picture to flomaster. i need to head out for most of the day and i'd hate to see the thread stall. this is fun. i'll get one later hopefully and post then.  keep it going.


----------



## sailingdog

JSL3-

I think that the harbor is distinctive enough that wombat can sleep in peace. The double breakwaters (at the top or west end of the harbor) and the three oil tanks in the lower left corner (or southeast corner of the satellite photo on Google) make it pretty conclusive...especially if you take TDW's hints.

*LINK

*Flomaster, do you have a photo ready??


----------



## flomaster

sailingdog said:


> JSL3-
> 
> I think that the harbor is distinctive enough that wombat can sleep in peace. The double breakwaters (at the top or west end of the harbor) and the three oil tanks in the lower left corner (or southeast corner of the satellite photo on Google) make it pretty conclusive...especially if you take TDW's hints.
> 
> *LINK
> 
> *Flomaster, do you have a photo ready??


Why thank you. As a matter of fact, I do have some photos ready.


----------



## Giulietta

Please ALL go back to post #1. READ, (if you know how to do that...which I seriously doubt), I did ask to limit the "nothing to say" posts here..please???

Is it that hard to do?? There are so many threads where you can go and post your "nothings to add" posts..why here??

Look up and look at the mess...

Keep the posts guessing related and in topic. Thanks


----------



## camaraderie

*AHAHAHAHA!! Don't ya just love it when Giu complains about someone disrupting HIS thread!! * Wait just a minute and I'll post some pictures of everywhere I've been in 800x600 resolution so you can compare to the harbors people are looking at! (g)


----------



## Giulietta

bastardo sujo....


----------



## denby

Giulietta said:


> bastardo sujo....


Cam, I don't think you need a translation on this one. Be careful or Giu will put you on the same list he has CD's on.

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER

That's his lista bastardo sujo podre fede.


----------



## tdw

Dead right. Well done.

Ronne, on the Danish Island of Bornholm.


----------



## sailingdog

Here's one, since Flomaster is MIA... It's an easy one though.


----------



## denby

booth bay Maine


----------



## sailingdog

Denby strike one...


----------



## Giulietta

Dog...Its flowmanster's turn, no one has the right to post on his behalf.

You know I like you and all but that is not fare for him.
I agree we would set a new photo if after a few days he did not post his photo. That's not the case..

If you did that to me I would be pissed off. Flowmanster posted 5 hours ago. Please be patient.

To me that's jumping the line...please don't


----------



## TrueBlue

Bad Dawg - go to your bed!

One thing's for sure though, it is an easy one. Bearskin Neck Wharf, Rockport, Ma. has perhaps the most photographed wharf house in New England.


----------



## sailingdog

TB's got it... and back to our regular programming... 

Hey FLOMASTER... where's the photo.


----------



## sailaway21

Just watch the game and be patient, Dog! colts ahead at the half!


----------



## sailingdog

Sailaway21-

*24-20 Patriots WIN at Indianapolis...  9-0 for the season so far.  *


----------



## TrueBlue

Undefeated Pats beat the defeated Dolts . . . GO PATS!


----------



## denby

Beware of Giu, lurking and watching his thread, his rules are not being followed. He will come barking soon.  

Dennis


----------



## flomaster

Ok, I apologize for the delay. Here's my contribution to this thread. For those of you that have been there, this will be very easy. Click on the pictures to enlarge them. Good luck.


Damn, I look good!

Looking east.

Looking east again.

Looking west.


----------



## flomaster

Did this thread just die or what?


----------



## sailingdog

Nah, its just that your photos don't seem to have any significant landmarks to distinguish them from any others... the one I posted had the most famous landmark from that particular harbor as the centerpiece... making it very easy to ID. TDWs was an aerial...which showed the layout of the harbor, which was relatively distinctive with its two breakwaters.


----------



## TrueBlue

Those photos could be from almost any coastal resort district. At first I thought it was Key West (Conch Republic flag in the 3rd pic), but it didn't look like any waterfront I've seen there.


----------



## bestfriend

Mona Black Marina


----------



## pegasus1457

Key West, FL


----------



## JohnRPollard

United States. Floating docks with ramp to accomodate wide tide range. Extra tall dock pilings to prevent loss of floating docks during extreme hurricane storm surge. Shoreline facing south, with onshore southerly breeze. Kitschy pirate ship suggests warmish tourist trap destination.

Like True Blue, my first impulse is Key West but I don't remember much tide range there nor any boardwalk like this.

Charleston, SC?


----------



## bestfriend

I agree, the Carolinas, but where?


----------



## Joel73

bestfriend said:


> I agree, the Carolinas, but where?


*Easy. Beaufort, NC at the Tall Ships Fest 2006.*

I need a few hours myself to have access to appropriate pics to post... please be patient. I'll try not to keep you waiting too long.


----------



## Joel73

Stuck at work still but i'll post a new picture as soon as i get home.


----------



## flomaster

Joel73 said:


> *Easy. Beaufort, NC at the Tall Ships Fest 2006.*
> 
> I need a few hours myself to have access to appropriate pics to post... please be patient. I'll try not to keep you waiting too long.


Right on the money, Joel. I knew the tall ships would give it away. I also figured that anyone that's been to Bermuda from the states has probably sailed either from Newport or Beaufort.

Now let's see what you've got.


----------



## Joel73

Some of you will know this right away...


----------



## flomaster

Well, I've been there, but since I was the last one to go, I'll STFU.


----------



## Zanshin

I like that approach, flomaster. 
I've not only been there as well, but that's my white SUV and my uncle George lives in the house with blue siding. But I'll let someone else answer it  C'mon - if you know it, answer and post another picture to keep this thread going

p.s. If you think the real reason for my suggesting you answer is because I haven't the foggiest notion where this could be then you would be _right_. Martha's Vineyard?


----------



## Joel73

Zanshin said:


> I like that approach, flomaster.
> I've not only been there as well, but that's my white SUV and my uncle George lives in the house with blue siding. But I'll let someone else answer it  C'mon - if you know it, answer and post another picture to keep this thread going
> 
> p.s. If you think the real reason for my suggesting you answer is because I haven't the foggiest notion where this could be then you would be _right_. Martha's Vineyard?


HA! You had me going there for a minute. Like i said... somebody will get it. I'm surprised it hasn't been guessed so far... just a matter of time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER




----------



## Joel73

EHEM, PIRATE!!!............. what are you doing man? THIS IS THE NEXT LOCATION:


----------



## sailingdog

USP's photo is obviously of the fake Venice canals in Las Vegas.  But has nothing to do with the real purpose of this thread.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailingdog said:


> USP's photo is obviously of the fake Venice canals in Las Vegas.  But has nothing to do with the real purpose of this thread.


he he what can i say, i'm a rebel


----------



## Joel73

uspirate said:


> he he what can i say, i'm a rebel


DAMN PIRATES!!!!!!


----------



## flomaster

Zanshin said:


> I like that approach, flomaster.
> I've not only been there as well, but that's my white SUV and my uncle George lives in the house with blue siding. But I'll let someone else answer it  C'mon - if you know it, answer and post another picture to keep this thread going
> 
> p.s. If you think the real reason for my suggesting you answer is because I haven't the foggiest notion where this could be then you would be _right_. Martha's Vineyard?


I think I just got punked. I'll go ahead and answer it.

It's Ocracoke, Outer Banks, NC.


----------



## camaraderie

silverlake..ocracoke


----------



## camaraderie

damn...beat out again!


----------



## pegasus1457

darn -- I knew this one too!


----------



## Joel73

Flomaster... 
you got it but i think you should give it to Cam!

Here's the Ocracoke lighthouse... and me.


----------



## flomaster

I agree. Cam, it's yours.


----------



## camaraderie

Ok...Here's a couple of shots...the 2nd will help you identify the part of the world...the first the specific place.















EDIT:OK...no quick winner...time for beddy bye here...answer in the AM!!


----------



## tdw

Bequia (Port Elizabeth)

I believe it's called the Whaleboner Inn if I've got the correct location.


----------



## Zanshin

Wombat - I think you have a winner, particulary as using Google images with the keywords "Whaleboner Inn" return the full image that Cam posted. Man - I need to go there, Bequia looks incredible.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> Wombat - I think you have a winner, particulary as using Google images with the keywords "Whaleboner Inn" return the full image that Cam posted. Man - I need to go there, Bequia looks incredible.


****e. I'd trawled google using "whalebone bar" but failed to find a picture. That's why I wasn't absolutely sure. Didn't think to try the images section but there it is. Looks like I have it but I guess politeness requires me to wait for Cam.

Dead right about a visit. Looks great.


----------



## SimonV

The location is Springhouse, BEQUIA in the Carribean


----------



## camaraderie

Bequia...is correct! TDW has the honors.
For those who don't know it, Bequia (Beck-wee) is a small island between Grenada and St. Vincent and is part of St. Vincent and visited by many charter boats in the Grenadines. In the old days, it was a whaling center and the whalebone arch on the Whaleboner restaurant was the key clue. 
Yes Zan...a very nice place and a better check in point for St. Vincent than going there! 
Your turn Wombat!


----------



## TrueBlue

Since it's roughly 2:00 am from his neck of the sea (tomorrow from EST), we'll have to wait for the Soggy Wombat to wake up.


----------



## tdw

Yaaawwwwnnn ! What ? No, it's too early. Let me sleep.

Oh alright then. Morning All !!

One of my all time favourite places. This is easy so no hints.


----------



## Giulietta

Hey that looks like a fishing boat from my necks of the woods

I'd say Vigo or Galicia


----------



## kwaltersmi

The slums of Monaco?


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> Hey that looks like a fishing boat from my necks of the woods
> 
> I'd say Vigo or Galicia


No but you are on the right track. (You know if I was going to have a stinker I'd like to convert one of those fishing boats. Lovely looking things and built to take the rough stuff.)


----------



## tdw

kwaltersmi said:


> The slums of Monaco?


Way off........


----------



## Giulietta

It's gotta be Spain, because the boat is dragging nets in close to land, everyone else has scrupulus and doesn't do that.

A Coruña?


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> It's gotta be Spain, because the boat is dragging nets in close to land, everyone else has scrupulus and doesn't do that.
> 
> A Coruña?


No.

It's funny Alex. Although its not Portugal I'd have thought you would have got this in a second. Actually I don't know the details but there is a reason for the netting so close to shore. Its not just rape and pillage.


----------



## Giulietta

TD, I can recognise the boat as beeing Portuguese or Spanish, but the area, if I have not been there I don't recognise it.

The trees tell me Northern Spain...


----------



## Giulietta

Baiona??????


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> TD, I can recognise the boat as beeing Portuguese or Spanish, but the area, if I have not been there I don't recognise it.
> 
> The trees tell me Northern Spain...


Wow. Maybe the pic is not clear enough.....hints......the place has two names due to the locals general dislike for all things Spanish. Home to one of Spains most famous culinary delights.


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> Baiona??????


Nope. You need to move a bit further afield Alex. Spain is good though, although the inhabitants are not all that sure about it.


----------



## bestfriend

tdw said:


> Wow. Maybe the pic is not clear enough.....hints......the place has two names due to the locals general dislike for all things Spanish. Home to one of Spains most famous culinary delights.


Two names, with a dislike for all things spanish? Spanish Harlem?


----------



## Giulietta

San Sebastian...has to be....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tarragona? Pollano (sp)?


----------



## Sapperwhite

bilbao, bay of biscay?

edit:
damn....2 names.....giu got it i wasn't too far off though. The dislike of things spanish made me think Basque Rebels


----------



## countrybumpkin

http://pinker.wjh.harvard.edu/photos/spain/images/fishing boat San Sebastian.jpg


----------



## Giulietta

Nope its San Sebastian....he got me there. I never thought he had gone that far into Spain. I thought he only visited galicia, that's why I stayed in galicia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I was thinking Catalonia


----------



## Giulietta

I guess its my turn now, huh??


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> Nope its San Sebastian....he got me there. I never thought he had gone that far into Spain. I thought he only visited galicia, that's why I stayed in galicia


Indeed. Donastia-San Sebastian. Love the place. Few years back, La Concha (that's the beach). 0300, wombat and a young lady, warm water, you guess the rest. Gee that was fun.

Alex, I've been all over Spain but the Basque country and Galicia are my favourite places. Interestingly neither of whom want to be Spanish.


----------



## Giulietta

ok...gimme that one....


----------



## JohnRPollard

Cape st. Vincent


----------



## kwaltersmi

Cabo da Roca lighthouse?

Sagres Penisula?


----------



## Joel73

Cape St Vincent


----------



## Joel73

damn... too slow.


----------



## tdw

JohnRPollard said:


> Cape st. Vincent


Wow, that was quick. Well done.


----------



## Giulietta

John

yep....Scary place huh???

I crossed it at night this year....going North!!!!!!!!

your turn

By the way...look at what it looks in the morning looking North, after we tacked for 8 miles West into the Atlantic, and came back Northeast....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr chils...










and please make sure you know where you are EXACTLY!!! A MUST HERE!!


----------



## JohnRPollard

Giulietta said:


> John
> 
> yep....Scary place huh???
> 
> I crossed it at night this year....going North!!!!!!!!
> 
> your turn


It was a bit of a guess -- something subliminal said "Cape St. Vincent" -- maybe I saw a photo in another of your posts?

Beautiful, but no thanks on rounding that horn at night! It's intimidating enough in broad daylight.

I need a little bit of time for my next photo... all you east-coasters go have dinner.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Sorry for the distraction, but...

Alex - That very much reminds me of the Lost Coast in Northern California near Mendicino.


----------



## Giulietta

except in Southern Portugal you have no beach, and the coast is rock for 40 miles, no access from land and the CG rarely comes there..if you hava a problem we allways run to the open sea...its easier to be spoted, they say...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Imagine clawing off that lee shore with no auxilliary in a howling western gale! Shades of Patrick O'Brian.


----------



## JohnRPollard

This shouldn't take folks very long -- a good thing since I can't check in much this evening. Apologies if I'm slow to confirm the answer:


----------



## sailaway21

"yonder lies Cape St. Vincent and the dead", Kipling


----------



## kwaltersmi

Snake River Bridge?


----------



## tdw

Niagara Falls Bridge ?? (No, Don't like it)


----------



## bestfriend

eagle river?


----------



## TAREUA

Deception Pass?


----------



## bestfriend

Frazar river BC


----------



## sailaway21

Columbia River


----------



## bonnelaine

new river gorge west va


----------



## JohnRPollard

TAREUA said:


> Deception Pass?


Tareua wins:










Deception Pass separates Fidalgo Island from Whidbey Island in Washington State, at the eastern end of the Strait of Juan De Fuca not far from the San Juan Islands. Very impressive currents and whirlpools -- sailboats can only run the pass with the tide, and even then they get spun around a bit (read the historical plaque!). After crossing the bridge, you can pull over and hike down through the temperate rainforest of Redwood trees (or are they Sequoias?) to that small beach under the arch of the bridge in the photo. Good spot for a picnic.

By the way, the bridge has a name too: Deception Pass Bridge.

Your turn Tareua. Well done!


----------



## TAREUA

WOO HOO, I'M A WINNER! I thought I recognized that swirling water. I have a picture ready, I just have to figure out how to post it. Please stand by!


----------



## CBinRI

labatt said:


> Wow... only been there once and it was 15 years ago... can't believe I figured it out!
> 
> OK... how about this one?


Somebody must have already gotten this one judging from the length of the thread, but is this Southwest Harbor, Maine?


----------



## pegasus1457

*Don't be so bloody lazy*



CBinRI said:


> Somebody must have already gotten this one judging from the length of the thread, but is this Southwest Harbor, Maine?


No it isn't...
Look through the threads and you will find it


----------



## TAREUA

Sorry for the delay guys, I must have had too much fun at my birthday party last night. I can get the picture to post in the gallery, but not here. If someone with a clearer head than mine this morning can bring it over great, otherwise, anyone who would like to take over for me and post a different spot feel free. So this is what 50 is going to be like? Sob.


----------



## Giulietta

TAREUA, go to post #1 There's a link I posted there that teaches you how to do it..

Please guys...read post #1 please....


----------



## TrueBlue

It's a small photo TAREUA, but I just copied the URL from your gallery:










It's looks a bit like Rodney Bay, St. Lucia.


----------



## TAREUA




----------



## TAREUA

I think I'm having company computer problems that are stopping me, and it isn't all hangover related. The instructions were very clear, thanks Giu and CD.


----------



## TrueBlue

I've found recently that SailNet doesn't let you hot-link gallery photos to a post. You need to set up a free photoserver account . . www.photobucket.com is easy.


----------



## sailaway21

If CD's helping you, by the time you're done, you won't be able to work a PhotoMat. (g)


----------



## TrueBlue

Oh - just realized that is a photobucket photo.

It seems to work for me . . .










Well . . . is it Rodney Bay, St. Lucia?


----------



## CBinRI

pegasus1457 said:


> No it isn't...
> Look through the threads and you will find it


Guilty as charged. 27 pages was a bit daunting, though. I have to do some work, at least every once-in-a-while.


----------



## TAREUA

Thanks Trueblue for the help! Not the right guess on location though. I didn't know they had harbors that protected in the Caribbean. I don't even know how to spell it. Those are palm trees though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rockland, ME


----------



## JohnRPollard

The boats in the harbour look like the self-sufficient, rugged, ocean-going variety -- not your typical Carribean charter fleet. Steep mountains. Deep anchorage. Palm trees. Reminds me of Polynesia.

Marquesas?


----------



## TAREUA

Now you're in the right part of the world. Good deduction. Not Marquesas though.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Last guess for me: Society Islands, Bora Bora?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Is it Moorea?


----------



## TAREUA

It's in that part of the world, but it doesn't smell quite as nice, if that's not too big of a hint.


----------



## tdw

It's a bit of a long shot but how about 

SavuSavu in Fiji ?


----------



## TAREUA

Nope, Fiji smells good. This harbor has the same unforgetable aroma as you can also get in Ensenada and on Mahe in the Seychelles, though they don't have it to the same pungent degree.


----------



## kwaltersmi

American Somoa? Pago Pago? I've heard the odors are horrible there.


----------



## tdw

TAREUA said:


> Nope, Fiji smells good. This harbor has the same unforgetable aroma as you can also get in Ensenada and on Mahe in the Seychelles, though they don't have it to the same pungent degree.


SavuSavu has a mineral spring. Thought maybe that was the link, aroma wise. The only aroma I can remember from Ensenada is Margharetta (sp?) and Lobster. Never been to Mahe.

Raratonga ?


----------



## pegasus1457

*Has this thread died?*

Nothing but silence for the last 16 hours. C'mon guys, let's keep it alive. It is
too good to lose....

There should be a time limit of, say, 24 hours per location, so that a tough one doesn't bring the whole thread to a dead halt.


----------



## TAREUA

I didn't think this would be hard. Must not be anyone who has ever done the coconut milk run on the thread. Enclosed harbor, terrible smell (no one ever forgets the smell of a tuna factory), and the holding fouled by muddy litter. I hope there aren't two places in the world like that.
I would have picked some where in Portugal, but I haven't been there yet.
If no one guesses it in the next hour I'll give up and award the next harbor to the closest person, or in this case, wombat.


----------



## JohnRPollard

I said I wouldn't guess again, but since this is drying up.....

American Samoa?


----------



## TAREUA

Thank you, that's it. Good old Pago Pago. You are up!


----------



## TrueBlue

Haven't been there, but a quick search confirms John's guess - the largest canned tuna companies in the South pacific have processing plants in American Samoa. Interesting - I'm learning a lot from this thread.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Folks,

I would like to offer this one to Denby, who guessed correctly but missed his chance to post back near the beginning of this thread. If you can't do it Denby, let me know, but I am pressed for time this PM and might be a while before I can process a photo.


----------



## TrueBlue

Not quick enough for this game . . . or enough of a world traveler.


----------



## ReverendMike

Actually, kwaltersmi had it in post 280.... just to be a nedermeyer....


----------



## JohnRPollard

My apologies to Kwaltersmi. It's all yours...


----------



## TAREUA

Sorry Rev. I have to blame the hangover AND old age on missing that. Post 280 it is. I'm clearly the Nedermeyer.


----------



## ReverendMike

(If he's around today.... shoulda kept my big nose out of it...)


----------



## kwaltersmi

Alrighty then...game on! Have at it:


----------



## TrueBlue

Booth Bay Harbor, Maine


----------



## kwaltersmi

TB - You're just no fun at all. And you're entirely too well traveled. Or you're good with Google. In either case, you're up!


----------



## TrueBlue

I'm a New Englander remember? We've been all along Maine's coast, mostly by land though. 

Give me a little time though - I'm at work and don't have many of our traveling pics on the office hard drive . . . at least none of the difficult ones.


----------



## TrueBlue

OK, a quickie from my limited office photo files, but an easy one. I took the shot during a January vacation a few years ago.

Hint: One of the houses on the hillside is one of the many homes of a well-know performer.


----------



## ReverendMike

BVI, Peter Island???


----------



## TSteele65

Cinnamon Bay, St John?


----------



## TrueBlue

Nope - not St. John, or Peter Island


----------



## TSteele65

That could be just about anywhere in the Caribbean, really.


----------



## jorgenl

Marina Cay, BVI?


----------



## TrueBlue

No, not Marina Cay.


> That could be just about anywhere in the Caribbean, really.


Guess that's a plea for more clues . . . OK, a land's view pic I took of the same place. Sorry for it being so dark, I was too stubborn to go digital until a couple years ago. This was from my Nikon film camera, so scanned it.


----------



## JSL3

Marigot Bay, St. Lucia


----------



## TrueBlue

Surprised it took this long - one of the most famous bays in the Caribbean. That house belongs to Mick Jagger. (Should say estate, because I believe he owns that whole hillside.)

Unfurl your sails Jim.


----------



## JSL3

I believe i need one more post to upload pictures, so here it is.


----------



## JSL3

Now for the picture...


----------



## kwaltersmi

St. Barth's Yacht Club?


----------



## JSL3

Correct!
Gustavia Harbor, St. Barts
kwaltersmi has the helm, post away

in honor of Cam's photo selection of the Whaleboner in Bequia (post 211) I add this photo of a friend of mine and me - I'm in red...
cheers


----------



## kwaltersmi

Ok, this one's only slightly more difficult than the previous one I posted.


----------



## pegasus1457

Caribbean, non-volcanic ... makes me think of St Croix, USVI


----------



## kwaltersmi

Sorry Pegasus...the only hint I'll give at this point is to say you're way off.


----------



## TrueBlue

Looks a bit like the flat terrain along the south shore of Bermuda - been there twice, but white stucco roofs are typical, not clay tiles.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Not Bermuda. Still very far away.


----------



## Giulietta

Hey..is that Quinta do Lago in Algarve? I recognize the golf course, but not sure


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nope. But the golf course is a good clue. There's one other fairly good clue in view as well.


----------



## pegasus1457

kwaltersmi said:


> Nope. But the golf course is a good clue. There's one other fairly good clue in view as well.


The coastline does look like *Pebble Beach CA*, but I can't imagine what the other clue might be...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Right! It's Carmel Bay and Beach, just south of Pebble Beach and Monterey Bay. The other clue are the beds of giant kelp in the bay. Very indicative of coastal California.


----------



## pegasus1457

*The next mystery location*

The golf course clue made it too easy...

Here is my next teaser:


----------



## Giulietta

"Red port in" is Europe, roofs are from Northern europe due to slope.

Fort on left side says maybe France, up North or Netherlands.


----------



## AjariBonten

Bastia, Corsica


----------



## bestfriend

corsica ...........


DAMN, stupid 10 character post cost me the win!!!!!


----------



## pegasus1457

So far no cigars, gentlemen


----------



## bestfriend

Well then, I gotta go by whats on the shore and say Dutch, or nearby.


----------



## AjariBonten

I was just looking at the buildings and thinking Denmark


----------



## pegasus1457

You are on the right continent but that's all.

I have to disappear for 12 hours, so you have time to come up with better answers.


----------



## pegasus1457

Here is another view, may or not be helpful


----------



## bestfriend

Well, thanks to Google Earth, I just took an aerial tour of the Netherlands. Phew! Man theres a lot of coastline up there. What the hell are they growing on all those farms anyway? No luck on the harbor though.


----------



## Zanshin

How about Borkum, Germany?


----------



## pegasus1457

*another clue*

maybe this one was too difficult.

I will leave you with one more clue, and a time limit of midnight EST, then I will tell you where it is and post another one.

A clue: look at the orientation of the harbor in the satellite view, think out of the box.


----------



## AjariBonten

OK, so is up=North?

Is that star shaped thing above the port a fortification?

How about Poland?


----------



## tomaz_423

Orientation made me eliminate lots of places in the first place - is it on a lake?


----------



## pegasus1457

AjariBonten said:


> OK, so is up=North?
> 
> Is that star shaped thing above the port a fortification?
> 
> How about Poland?


Answers (in order): yes, yes, and no


----------



## pegasus1457

tomaz_423 said:


> Orientation made me eliminate lots of places in the first place - is it on a lake?


No, but you are beginning to think out of the box


----------



## Faster

OK - not Holland, and an east coast.... On the Baltic then, Denmark or Sweden?


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Cymyran Bay, Wales


----------



## pegasus1457

Not Holland, Denmark, Sweden or Wales ...

None of those qualify for "out of the box"


----------



## tdw

OK. This is beginning to get up my nose.  

Its on an inland sea by the sounds of things, either that or a river, maybe a fjiord. The water is clean and blue, the sand on the beaches is white so that pretty much knocks out most European rivers. the architecture is northern european and that church in the background makes me think protestant not catholic. 

Norway ?

Finland ?


----------



## pegasus1457

*I am beginning to despair ....*

so here is a final clue (an enlargement from the original photo). Sorry for the quality; it was scanned from a color negative.


----------



## Giulietta

le Relais, Btretagne


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> so here is a final clue (an enlargement from the original photo). Sorry for the quality; it was scanned from a color negative.


You're beginning to despair ? Sweet Jesus.

Belgium ? The word on the sign looks like _olais or _ulais.


----------



## tdw

tdw said:


> You're beginning to despair ? Sweet Jesus.
> 
> Belgium ? The word on the sign looks like _olais or _ulais.


I'm suggesting we hold a SailNet convention and when Pegasus arrives we all jump out and beat the crap out of him !! (or her if that be the case)


----------



## pegasus1457

*I resent this abuse.*

Here is the final clue -- you won't need another


----------



## denby

tdw said:


> I'm suggesting we hold a SailNet convention and when Pegasus arrives we all jump out and beat the crap out of him !! (or her if that be the case)


Now now tdw, where is your sense of humor and patience.  Keep plugging away.

Dennis


----------



## Giulietta

Le Palais, France


----------



## tdw

denby said:


> Now now tdw, where is your sense of humor and patience.  Keep plugging away.
> 
> Dennis


I'm sitting here cacking myself.

Pegasus, my abuse was very much in jest.

Grrrrr !!!


----------



## tdw

Le Palais - Belle Ile Le Mer


----------



## Giulietta

Its Le palais In Bretagne.

Pegasus

I re-read my previous post, and noticed that I had written Le Relais instead of LE PALAIS. Sorry. But you said nothing so I got confused. Once you put the photo of Bretagne, I was even more confused.

Here's another view...


----------



## Zanshin

Not fair - I got it from the satellite photo as well but wasn't quick enough to post.


----------



## tdw

Giulietta said:


> Its Le palais In Bretagne.
> 
> Pegasus
> 
> I re-read my previous post, and noticed that I had written Le Relais instead of LE PALAIS. Sorry. But you said nothing so I got confused. Once you put the photo of Bretagne, I was even more confused.
> 
> Here's another view...


You take it Alex. I'm going sailing.

Cheers

You are still off my Christmas Card list Pegasus.

Nah, well done. A seriously poser. (Damn it's hard trying to be nice)


----------



## Giulietta

TD...I am going home tomorrow, I will be traveling all day tomorrow, so if I psot one I won't be coming here to check for a few days.

I give you the honour, ok?


----------



## pegasus1457

*A note on the last puzzle*

Sorry I got on your nerves, gentlemen (and Wombat).

But this is just a lovely place. Alex, you should try sailing north for once. 
The region of Bretagne Sud is fantastic for sailing. Lots of challenging navigation problems, with the enormous tides. Belle-Ile, like many other ports, has a "threshold" at the entrance to the port to keep all the water from running out at low tide. You have a window of just a few hours at high tide to get over this threshold. If you are too late, well, you get to anchor out and hope the weather is not too snotty.

And of course, it is France. So you will eat well in any port village. Shellfish,
fish fish, lots of white wine. 

.... I want to go back.


----------



## Giulietta

OK, the crazy Australian went to sleep..here it is...

I will check as soon as possible. If I am no able to return, and anyone is absolutely positive where this is, then carry on


----------



## pegasus1457

I notice the vertical shadows of the sun umbrellas, so the latitude has to be south of anywhere in Europe. I would guess Central or South America.

Two of the people in this photo (jogger and woman in red) look suspiciously American, which might confirm CA or SA. I have never seen palm thatched umbrellas in Europe.

The waiter putting out glasses is very formally dressed, suggesting a country with a European culture. The castle, too, has a European touch.
The castle pretty well eliminates Mexico.

I haven't found any beach resorts in Argentina which resemble this, so I have to go with Brazil -- Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## bestfriend

South America, the colors on the flags say Brazil.


----------



## bestfriend

tamariz beach, estoril. not even close

Okay, I will carry on as suggested. Not many clues, but if you have been there, you will know. Here it is:


----------



## bestfriend

bump, photo posted.


----------



## Idiens

Dang timezones, I could have called Cascais, but the new one...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cabo San Lucas?


----------



## bestfriend

Nope. If this one is too hard, I can give clues and other photos.


----------



## bestfriend

Heres a couple more picks of the area.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Pfeiffer Rock or Cooper Point near Big Sur, California?


----------



## tdw

I've never been there but looking through some other pics of cruising the Sea of Cortez I stumbled across 

Baha Coyote ??


----------



## bestfriend

kwaltersmi said:


> Pfeiffer Rock or Cooper Point near Big Sur, California?


Getting warmer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Morro Bay, CA?


----------



## bestfriend

Nice job Cap, you're up!


----------



## TSOJOURNER




----------



## bestfriend

Alaska? ...... Or maybe Port Huron, MI?


----------



## sailaway21

Prince Edward island.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Two no's for BF. Sway has the right country, but too general and wrong province.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Here are some different angles.


----------



## pegasus1457

Peggy's Cove NS ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

No, but quite warm.


----------



## sailaway21

"warm", "Nova Scotia", this time of year? Maybe "closer" or "nearby" might be more appropriate. (a vbg!)


----------



## pegasus1457

Halifax NS


----------



## TSOJOURNER

No Peg, wrong direction. Saila, Nova Scotia is warmer than most other places in Canada this time of year. It's all relative. By the way, that first photo was taken in May.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

One more clue. This is the most famous schooner in Canadian history under construction in 1921. Designed by W.J. Roué, built at the Smith & Rhuland Shipyard and captained by Angus Walters, she became "Queen of the North Atlantic" and undefeated champion of the International Fishermen's Trophy.


----------



## jerryrlitton

Kodiak, AK?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

No, sorry Jerry. It's somewhere in Nova Scotia.


----------



## sailaway21

"Bluenose" I know. Her yard of berth I do not, to the undoubtable delight of CapnHand! (g)


----------



## sailaway21

How bout Canso? is that newfie or Nova?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Canso is a beautiful town in Nova Scotia, but that's not it.


----------



## camaraderie

lunenberg?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Yes Cam, well done!

Lunenberg, home port of the famous schooner Bluenose, was first settled in 1753 and today is a UNESCO World Heritage site renowned (to Canadians anyhow) for its architecture, culture, and working waterfront.


----------



## sailaway21

Cam,
Whatever picture you elect to post, the women in it better damn well have teeth!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cam is up. Where is Cam? How do you get his attention?

Oh, I know!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sailaway21

Capn,
That type of behavior will not get you a date with his wife, er, I mean sister. They're the same person so the semantics confuse me once and awhile. 9G)


----------



## camaraderie

Sorry for the delay! Here's one:


----------



## sailingdog

It's obviously in the US... and a fort of some sort... initially, I had thought it might be Fort Sumter, but the taller building makes that not the case. Probably on the east coast... probably colonial rather than civil war era, due to the flag.


----------



## camaraderie

Right Country!


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks cam... that really helps.. only the better part of a continental coastline to check out.


----------



## camaraderie

I'm gonna give it an hour before I give any hints. Betting someone will have t before then.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

George's Island - pretty sure I'm wrong but quessing anyway


----------



## camaraderie

nope...but thanks for playing.


----------



## camaraderie

OK next hint:
The Key to the Puzzle is the FLAG


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Fort Macon?


----------



## camaraderie

Nope..but the flag has 15 stars and 15 stripes!


----------



## sailingdog

Fort Donelson, in Kentucky?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ft. Mitchell?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ft McHenry


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

*mmm Im thinking Kentucy butt..*

I was too slow for the Ockracoke pic,Cam I think you got me on that too,you got in before me on Lunenburg,Ya gotta think Kentucky here just a lake isnt in keeping......


----------



## denby

Baltimore

Dennis


----------



## camaraderie

marrsy has it...followed by denby...Ft. McHenry it is...home of the star spangled banner!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Need another minute - can't get Photobucket to work


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Here we go...*


----------



## TSOJOURNER

no takers huh?


----------



## TrueBlue

A photo taken mid day, I would guess in a Bay along the New England Atlantic coast. Hard to tell, but that skyline looks to be Boston - also difficult to say if we're looking northerly or southerly - but I would guess the mooring field is north of Boston. There aren't many west facing shorelines south of Boston.

On the other hand, Old Glory is pointing toward the skyscrapers. Assuming it's NW of Boston - there's a northerly wind - not typical for summer. So, it could be the southshore.

Is it Cohasset, or perhaps Marblehead if north of Boston?


----------



## kwaltersmi

It reminds me of Tiburon or Sausalito California, but the skyline is too far away and I don't see the familiar outlines of the Bay Bridge or the GG.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Good deduction - picture was taken today at midday but not Cohasset or Marblehead - but it is North


----------



## CapnRon47

*What place is this...*

That looks like the Boston skyline from up north.


----------



## markdigi

How about Swampscott?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

That is the Boston Skyline and it is North of there.... TB's been the closest with one of his quesses


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Markdigi Got it - Swampscott, MA home the the Swampscott dory and me... your turn Mark


----------



## TrueBlue

The pier off Humphrey Street, by Phillip's Point?


----------



## TrueBlue

Too late - jumping between a movie and sailnet.


----------



## markdigi

This should be fairly easy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hawaii - and I think I see your boat in there


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Manchester by the sea or Gloucester


----------



## markdigi

Sorry. Maybe not enough landmarks but it's all I had on short notice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

California?


----------



## markdigi

Nope, but you're helping get my post count up.


----------



## sevseasail

is it in mexico?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Beverly...


----------



## pegasus1457

St John, USVI ?


----------



## jerryrlitton

Taboga Island, Panama


----------



## pegasus1457

more specifically, Francis Bay/Maho Bay, St John, USVI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Idaho.....


----------



## markdigi

Congratulations TradewindSailor. Your turn to post.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Is there a song about this place in which every verse ends with E-I-E-I-O?


----------



## TrueBlue

Nothern country, inland waterway - I'd guess a fresh water lake. Without any landmarks only (very) local knowledge will get this one. Interesting building ruins on that peninsula though.

BTW - how come no sailboats are in the photo? (g)


----------



## kwaltersmi

Stinkpot Harbor?


----------



## BlowinSouth

Whidbey Island, WA


----------



## kwaltersmi

Pictured Rocks National Seashore? Munising?


----------



## TrueBlue

Educated guess, this last pic is a view from your home . . . if so, I am so envious.


----------



## rennisaint

Thunder Bay, or Ashland WI?


----------



## rennisaint

OhhHHH Fayette!


----------



## TrueBlue

This is a Great Lakes thing . . . I'm not going to cheat with Google Image.


----------



## TrueBlue

I'm learning so much geography from this thread.


----------



## rennisaint

Ok, this is probably way to obvious, but maybe just to me.


----------



## djodenda

Portage Lake Bridge, Houghton, Michigan... The town with roofs on its streets


----------



## rennisaint

Yup, way too easy! First guess got it right, and just to make you envious TB, this IS the view from my apartment!  Well actually you can see my bedroom window directly under the bridge, this is the view looking back at it, I just liked the picture.

Good luck David!


----------



## djodenda

What's weird is that I've only been to Houghton once and that was 25 years ago. I recognized the picture almost instantly..

OK.. here goes. This is another easy one, so I think your answer should be very specific...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Looks like the Washington State Ferry in Puget Sound, but that's as specific as I can get.


----------



## TSteele65

I'd hate to have a car in the bow of that thing.


----------



## djodenda

I think you should be more specific. You could figure this out without being a local.....


----------



## kwaltersmi

Cathlamet Washington?


----------



## pegasus1457

en route between Anacortes and Victoria BC


----------



## djodenda

Nope. Work harder


----------



## djodenda

Double nope


----------



## pegasus1457

Harney Channel (Orcas and Shaw Islands)


----------



## djodenda

No. You should be able to figure this out without guessing. Even if you're not a local


----------



## kwaltersmi

Mukilteo, Washington?


----------



## pegasus1457

OK, it is a short run, there are at least 2 ferries running, perhaps 3 (I suspect the photos were also taken from a ferry). So that makes it likely it is the
Port Townsend - Keystone crossing.


----------



## SimonV

San Juan Islands, Friday harbour.


----------



## pegasus1457

I missed the most important clue - this is not a single crossing, but a terminus for several crossings, thus the multitude of ferries: Fauntleroy (Seattle)


----------



## Slooptattoo

Google says the Puget Island Ferry, but I've never sailed out west except in SF Bay.


----------



## djodenda

That picture was taken from near the Mukilteo, Washington ferry landing about 3 weeks ago. A storm blew through with 50 - 60 knot winds. My boss was on the next trip. They moved the cars back another 50 feet from the end after that run.

Two ferries go back and forth between Mukilteo and Clinton, on Whidbey island

You could figure this out by searching on the Washington State ferry web page at:

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/commuter_updates/vesselwatch/

About the Cathlamet:

Class: Issaquah 130 Class Type: Auto/Passenger Ferry
Length: 328' Engines: 2
Beam: 78' 8'' Horsepower: 5,000
Draft: 16' 6'' Speed in Knots: 16
Max Passengers: 1200 Propulsion: Diesel

The storm was discussed on the following thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37786

Good luck, kwaltersmi!


----------



## kwaltersmi

I'm not sure if this is going to be easy or difficult. I'm sure you'll get the proper ocean fairly quickly, but the specific location may take some time.


----------



## rennisaint

Hermit Islands?


----------



## pegasus1457

Maldives + Maldives makes the 10 character lower limit


----------



## kwaltersmi

No and no. If you like "true crime" stories, you may be familiar with this location.


----------



## JSL3

Palmyra Atoll


----------



## kwaltersmi

JSL3 - Nice work. Take it away and keep the game going!


----------



## JSL3




----------



## TrueBlue

Haven't been there, but those land shapes appear similar to photos I've seen of St. Barths . . . ?


----------



## JSL3

not st. barts, relatively close, head further south down the chain


----------



## JSL3

I need to head out for a few hours but in the interest of moving this along, here is another picture...


----------



## AjariBonten

St Martin?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I was thinking along similar lines but more towards Martainique.


----------



## BlowinSouth

St. Lucia?


----------



## TrueBlue

I'm very intimate with St. Lucia - that looks more like Martinique.


----------



## TrueBlue

Guadeloupe.


----------



## chrondi

Land resembles to the Saintes. However, I cannot locate the vast reef shown in the first picture ...


----------



## JSL3

Guadeloupe is correct. More specifically it is The Saintes (Les Saintes). Located 9km SE of Guadeloupe, it consists of two main islands, Terre-de-Haut and Terre-de-Bas, and seven smaller ones. Christopher Columbus named it Los Santos in 1493 in honor of All Saints' Day.
Last Feb, we made a passage from Dominica. Winds were forecast at 15-20kts. Later in the day the winds increased to 40-45 with a top gust registered at 52kts on the wind speed indicator!
Making the harbor in the Saintes was a welcome respite and the end of very windy day.
TruBlue has the helm.


----------



## TrueBlue

One of our favorite destinations can be a challenging sail to reach, but is fairly easy to identify due to some unique architectural features. We've always arrived by plane but aspire to sail there some day.

I took this photo of a small village harbor about 6 years ago - one of many that surround this distinctive place . . . guess where?


----------



## AjariBonten

Pensacola, FL


----------



## sailaway21

Bath, Maine on an unusually mild day? (g)


----------



## TrueBlue

Different country, way different culture.


----------



## ReverendMike

Bermuda (Aquarium behind you?)

(edit, nope, not near the aquarium, but still Bermuda, yes?)


----------



## TrueBlue

Very good Mike!
I didn't think this would stump you world travelers for long. The parged roof tiles are dead give-away clues, used for collecting rain water, stored in cisterns under the ground floors of most buildings. It's been their main source of drinlking water for centuries.

Here's another pic of yours truely at the Sonesta beach Club, last resort we stayed at - caters to scuba divers with onsite dive boats:








Your turn to weigh anchor.​


----------



## TSteele65

Damn, I was going to pick Bermuda but it seemed too obvious.


----------



## ReverendMike

The white roof's are a give away (specially if you spent five years there, edit: and *especially* if you drank cloudy water too soon after the roof was repainted!  ). I'll try to make it easy, both cuz I haven't traveled that much and cuz I need to go down to the lab and see what's on the slab...

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff256/reverendmike/2006anchored.jpg









Can you make out the tiger shark near the swimmers?


----------



## TrueBlue

> Can you make out the tiger shark near the swimmers?


I couldn't see it at first, but then it became very obvious . . .


----------



## TSteele65

TrueBlue said:


> I couldn't see it at first, but then it became very obvious . . .


Candygram!


----------



## ReverendMike

LOL! Thankfully we never saw the shark and it went in the book as a "well, we heard it was around...."


----------



## lbdavis

Boothbay, ME


----------



## TrueBlue

Don't know where that place is Mike - palm trees on a hillside, white sandy beaches . . . you'd think we'd guess it in seconds.


----------



## TSteele65

I think we can rule out the Chesapeake region...


----------



## ReverendMike

It's supposedly such a famous beach, and it isn't in Maine either! Another shot: 180 degrees from the first and a few hours later:


----------



## sailingdog

Definitely south of new england too.


----------



## ReverendMike

Sorry guys, I've tried to avoid guessing, cuz I knew if I got it, I'd have the worst pics to post...


----------



## AjariBonten

No Mike, it's _good_ to have a poser...........


----------



## TrueBlue

Magens Bay, St. Thomas?


----------



## kwaltersmi

White Bay on Jost Van Dyke?


----------



## pegasus1457

Tahiti .....


----------



## ReverendMike

Magen's (meagan's ?) Bay it is. TB's up. Whew, being the guy on the spot was not as much fun as it looked.


----------



## TrueBlue

I should have stopped guessing - have a deadline project to complete. 

OK - a quick one with not too many clues, but recognizable to many sailors:










I may not respond for a while.


----------



## TrueBlue

That's not enough to go by . . . I'll make it quick and easy again, by posting another shot taken a few hundred yards from that one, but using another perspective:


----------



## JSL3

Edgartown, MA?


----------



## TrueBlue

You've got the helm again JSL. I knew the Chappy ferries (Chappaquiddick) - On time 1 and On Time 2 would be an instant give away.

Now I can complete my project.


----------



## JSL3

a google earth image and a landmark...

















http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff223/jsl3/001.jpg


----------



## JSL3

off to a meeting, back soon


----------



## Zanshin

Sandy Ground, Anguilla is the place.


----------



## tomaz_423

Zanshin, that was a fast. 
Jim could not fool you by turning the picture West up.


----------



## JSL3

Sorry for the delay - my meeting ran long.

Right on Zanshin, it is Road Bay, Anguilla. And yes tomaz I rotated the satellite image 90degrees. With the clue, I thought it sporting.
The Pumphouse is a cool bar/restaurant. If you go, be sure to order the whole fried fish (Blue Tang) appetizer that comes out on large toothpics so that the fish appear to be swimming on the plate. The fins taste like potato chips.

Zanshin, you have the helm.


----------



## pegasus1457

Zanshin,

Time to put down your margarita and give us our fix!


----------



## Hesper

Boothbay Harbor, Maine


----------



## pegasus1457

*Planet Earth to Captain Hesper*



Hesper said:


> Boothbay Harbor, Maine


You are posting an answer to a photo posted on page 1 or so of this thread while the rest of us are on page 52  ---DOH


----------



## Hesper

Oops - noticed that too late. Sorry guys, I've been out sailing instead of in here for too long.


----------



## Zanshin

OK, the internet went down so I went to sleep. Sorry, I'm on Island time already. The boat is still on the hard but they promised to get it in the water later today. Let me search through my pictures and post one in a couple of minutes


----------



## Zanshin

Considering I am writing this post from _The Bath & Turtle _on Virgin Gorda and the 5-master Club Med cruis ship pulled in earlier today with full sails and I got some excellent pictures it was very tempting to post that. But that would have been too easy, so I'm posting something else that I promise is not within 50 Km of here!


----------



## AjariBonten

Looks like Italy maybe? Pretty sure it's in the Med. That cuppola looks distinctive........ hmmmmmm


----------



## Zanshin

AjariBonten - Italy is a bit vague; if you narrowed it down a bit I could pass the baton on to you... or not...


----------



## AjariBonten

Zanshin said:


> AjariBonten - Italy is a bit vague; if you narrowed it down a bit I could pass the baton on to you... or not...


Just fishing, now we have a starting point ..........  I was pretty sure northern Med. Hmm, only about 4,234 fishing ports in Italia ... where to start.....


----------



## AjariBonten

Syracuse? I know, Sicily, but close.


----------



## Zanshin

No, it isn't Syracuse. Sorry - spin the wheel and give it another go!


----------



## AjariBonten

One more guess, then it's off to teach drug addicts and felons how to find employment  


Is it ... Nice ?


----------



## Zanshin

Sorry, not quite. But it is a great guess, the Nice marina is actually quite small and rectangular; but it does have a similar backdrop of buildings.


----------



## pegasus1457

Naples, Italy


----------



## max-on

Ok, here's a photo, only one hint, it's an island (and, thanks for the heads-up AjariBonten, I'm not paying attention, feel free to ignore until I guess the previous photo!):


----------



## AjariBonten

Max, you need to be the first to guess Zanshin's pic before you get to go ...


----------



## max-on

AjariBonten said:


> Max, you need to be the first to guess Zanshin's pic before you get to go ...


uugghhhh, I'm break'n the rules!


----------



## AjariBonten

It looks a little humble for Monaco, but feels right....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Somewhere in Turkey (for Zashins photo).

-Spencer


----------



## AjariBonten

One more stab then I'm waiting for a hint....

Messina?

I'm learnign WAY more than I even hoped about the coast of the med


----------



## pegasus1457

Brindisi, Italy


----------



## chrondi

It should be Bastia in Corsica or somewhere else in Sardinia?
Unfortunately, I can't recognise something distinctive of Sicily. Certainly it has an Italianate smell and taste ...


----------



## TSteele65

Boothbay Harbor, ME


----------



## AjariBonten

TSteele65 said:


> Boothbay Harbor, ME


Yes!!!! The Italian Neighborhood! My cousin Vinnie lives there, third house on the left.

Sorry Giu, just getting bored waiting for a hint.....


----------



## rennisaint

OK, nobody has guessed in a while so I'm just gonna throw a guess out, is it Bari on the eastern coast of Italy?


----------



## Zanshin

I'm surprised it hasn't been guessed yet. Here is a view with more representative vessels:








(Sorry for taking so long to get back - they actually managed to get my boat into the water; but my diesel wouldn't start)


----------



## JohnRPollard

Inner harbour, Marseilles?


----------



## TrueBlue

Marseille . . .?


----------



## TrueBlue

John keeps his index finger poised on that Enter key . . . (g)


----------



## sevseasail

viareggio?


----------



## pegasus1457

JohnRPollard said:


> Inner harbour, Marseilles?


It is much too residential to be the Vieux Port (inner harbor if you like) in Marseilles.


----------



## Zanshin

Sorry, not Marseilles. Think further east.


----------



## TrueBlue

Monaco . . .?


----------



## Zanshin

Instead of posting another picture - further west


----------



## AjariBonten

St Raphael


----------



## TrueBlue

Forville, Cannes


----------



## kwaltersmi

How about Cassis?


----------



## Zanshin

No, let me check this thread to make sure I haven' missed the correct answer...

Between Marseilles and Monaco and not Nice. St. Raphael would be good, but I would have posted those Russian monstrostities...


----------



## sevseasail

wild guess here... venece???


----------



## kwaltersmi

Let's try Antibes?


----------



## JohnRPollard

St. Tropez?


----------



## TrueBlue

I'd say John is spot on.


----------



## Zanshin

Good job John, St. Tropez it was. Your baton now.


----------



## JohnRPollard

It's odd, but my distant memories of St. Tropez don't jive well with the posted photos... but that was a previous life.

Okay, here goes. Looking north:










Very sorry, but I will not confirm answers tonight... I'll check in again tomorrow morning.


----------



## pegasus1457

Martha's Vineyard


----------



## JohnRPollard

pegasus1457 said:


> Martha's Vineyard


No. But trust your instincts, young padawan.


----------



## denby

It looks like the Cape. Tsteele, it's not Booth Bay.


----------



## TrueBlue

It certainly looks like Cape Cod and "The Islands" venacular, with the barrier beach and simple, weathered grey shingled houses with white trim, but I doubt it . . . I've seen most lighthouses in this area.

Probably Atlantic east coast though - looks so familiar, perhaps due to the lighthouse's simple, basic form and detailing. Could it be somewhere along the mid-Atlantic?


----------



## JohnRPollard

More than twelve hours and no correct answer. To keep it rolling, here is a misleading hint:


----------



## TrueBlue

Gurnet Point at Plymouth, Massachusetts


----------



## JohnRPollard

TrueBlue said:


> Gurnet Point at Plymouth, Massachusetts


Roger that. The Gurnet stands on a promontory guarding the entrance to Plymouth Bay, and is probably glimpsed from a distance by anyone heading north to Maine from the Cape Cod Canal. A brief description:

1843 (station established 1769). Active; focal plane 102 ft (31 m); 3 white flashes every 30 s, flashes separated by 5 s; a red sector covers dangerous rocks. 34 ft (10 m) old-style octagonal pyramidal wood tower with lantern and gallery, covered by cedar shingles; 190 mm lens. Tower painted white; lantern black with red roof. Fog horn (2 blasts every 15 s). The original 4° Fresnel lens is on display at the Hull Lifesaving Museum in Hull. Modern ranch style keeper's house (1963). Originally the station had twin lighthouses; foundations remain of the former north tower, demolished in 1924. This is the nation's oldest active wooden light tower and the only survivor of many small wooden pyramidal lighthouses built in New England prior to 1850. The lighthouse was relocated 140 ft (43 m) north in December 1998 to escape beach erosion. Project Bug Light leased the lighthouse from the Coast Guard in 1999. Lighthouse Digest has a March 2003 article on the history of the light station. Located on a bluff at Gurnet Point outside Plymouth Harbor. There is no public road access; the lighthouse is accessible by boat or by a 5-mile (8 km) hike on the beach from Duxbury Beach. Site open, tower closed except for occasional open house events. Owner: U.S. Coast Guard. Site manager: Project Gurnet and Bug Lights. ARLHS USA-609; Admiralty J0366; USCG 1-12545.

For a more extensive (and interesting) history, scroll down to "PLYMOUTH (GURNET) LIGHT" at: http://www.uscg.mil/history/WEBLIGHTHOUSES/LHMA.html

It's all yours, True Blue.


----------



## TrueBlue

Popular anchorage - looking east.


----------



## christyleigh

Sure looks like Cuttyhunk to me.


----------



## TrueBlue

I was hoping you weren't lurking around here Stan -  , knowing you and the Dawg would be likely guys to spot it.

Of course it's *Cuttyhunk Island*, last island in the Elizabeth Islands chain, just north of Martha's Vineyard. It's a favorite layover for sailors cruising these waters, or simply a beautiful place to do a whole lot of nothing. I took the picture from the road by Cuttyhunk Yacht Club a couple years ago, but we sail there at least twice a season.

Your turn to take the helm.


----------



## christyleigh

All Iv'e got is either easy or impossible ones ... so here's an easy one for a few -


----------



## Robby Barlow

Well the link says it's Harbour Town Resorts, Hilton Head Island, South Carolina - could that be correct?


----------



## AjariBonten

LOLOLOL ........ Cheetah! (JK. k?)

That's funny.


----------



## TrueBlue

I found the same info, but didn't want to go again . . .(g). Besides, all my good exotic location photos at at home.


----------



## Giulietta

America3??? or Azzurra????

NO...IT's

*STARS AND STRIPES!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## christyleigh

Giulietta said:


> America3??? or Azzurra????


The blue boat is Stars & Stripes. Ya.... Ya..... Dummy me  I didn't even think about the link - Cheaters......


----------



## TrueBlue

Isn't Azzurra of a different shade of blue with a graphic on each side?


----------



## Giulietta

TB, Azurra and America 3 are now together in the US, and they are in a museum..

The blue in Azzurra was like that. I tought it was Azurra because of the blue, or a painted America 3. But I now see who she is


----------



## christyleigh

Here's a better picture - 








Blikety Blank @[email protected][email protected]# Sailnet site... do the exact thing twice and get different results.


----------



## TrueBlue

> The blue in Azzurra was like that.


Different campaign perhaps?


----------



## Robby Barlow

But isn't still Hilton Head? At least that's were Vagabond Cruises is.


----------



## Giulietta

Thank you thank you thank you....

TB, I don't know what blue that is, but the blue I know was very dark. I have a photo near her.

Yacht Club Smeralda. Why? you may ask?? 

I was crew at 168early 80's) in the Smeralda Prima in Portugal. And she had the same blue.

let me do some digging here at home for the photos


----------



## christyleigh

Robby Barlow said:


> But isn't still Hilton Head? At least that's were Vagabond Cruises is.


Yes it is. All yours.........


----------



## TrueBlue

A minor point when posting pics, please try to keep the width down to 800 pixels max? Stan's 1280 pixel pic forces text to run off the right side of most monitors (except for SD's 32" (g).


----------



## christyleigh

TrueBlue said:


> A minor point when posting pics, please try to keep the width down to 800 pixels max? Stan's 1280 pixel pic forces text to run off the right side of most monitors (except for SD's 32" (g).


A minor point for you maybe, and it goes off my screen also .... but a major pain in the ass to trim down pictures for posting so until they shut me off...... you get them as I took them


----------



## Robby Barlow

Well I hope this won't be too easy for all you guys in the new world!


From Cruising pic's
[TR]


----------



## TrueBlue

Barcelona?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Barcelona, Spain?

Edit: Ah, I see TB was quicker with the "enter" key this time....


----------



## Robby Barlow

Continents Ok ,getting close


----------



## TrueBlue

christyleigh said:


> A minor point for you maybe, and it goes off my screen also .... but a major pain in the ass to trim down pictures for posting so until they shut me off...... you get them as I took them


Stan, If you don't have a version of photoshop on your office (or home) hard drive, there are other quick & easy ways to resize photos for posting to web forums. *Here's one*.


----------



## AjariBonten

Marseilles?


----------



## Robby Barlow

Nice place - but getting colder.


----------



## mazzy

Wild guess...Cadiz?


----------



## Robby Barlow

Good guess, close but no


----------



## Giulietta

Is that Isla Christina?


----------



## mazzy

Too serene to be Malaga, mountains in the distance could be Morocco's Atlas Mountains. Gibraltar or Algeciras? I really should be getting back to work......


----------



## Giulietta

The only place you can see Morocco that close is Tarifa.

I don't think that the mountain in the far end is Morocco. Its too close...


----------



## Robby Barlow

Sorry Giu, mazzy's got the correct mountains but still need the town.


----------



## Robby Barlow

Giulietta said:


> The only place you can see Morocco that close is Tarifa.


You got it baby..

Sometimes depending on the weather conditions you can almost touch Africa it's so close.

Anyway your turn Giu.


----------



## denby

Giulietta said:


> Thank you thank you thank you....
> 
> TB, I don't know what blue that is, but the blue I know was very dark. I have a photo near her.
> 
> Yacht Club Smeralda. Why? you may ask??
> 
> I was crew at 168early 80's) in the Smeralda Prima in Portugal. And she had the same blue.
> 
> let me do some digging here at home for the photos


Please go back and read the first post. Keep postings to the subject of the thread. The guy who started the thread will get very very mad.  ,


----------



## pegasus1457

Alex, You are about to time out. The rest of us want a photo puzzle to chew on.

Shall I start another to keep things moving?


----------



## max-on

pegasus1457 said:


> Alex, You are about to time out. The rest of us want a photo puzzle to chew on.
> 
> Shall I start another to keep things moving?


Alex is beddy-bye time; it's 3am in Portugal.


----------



## pegasus1457

*I will take my chances ...*

While we are waiting for Alex to finish his beauty sleep here is one for you sailing afficianados. If you know a lot of sailing lore, you can figure out where this had to be taken


----------



## Idiens

A place with trees, could be the river Dart.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

*this ones killing me..*

alls I know is that when the portagee gets back/up Pegasus is in troubleeee


----------



## Giulietta

Pegasus, sorry I did not know I had won...

Sorry

We'll use you photo.

By the way, that's Eric Tabarly's Pen Duick, so it has to be in France.

Benodet? FInisterre?


----------



## Robby Barlow

Gironde near Bordeaux?


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> Pegasus, sorry I did not know I had won...
> 
> Sorry
> 
> We'll use you photo.
> 
> By the way, that's Eric Tabarly's Pen Duick, so it has to be in France.
> 
> Benodet? FInisterre?


Alex, my hat is off to you. You are the most knowledgeable among us concerning the art of sailing. It is indeed one of Eric Tabarley's Pen Duick series. It is moored in front of his family's home on the Odet river just upstream from Benodet. Benodet is on the Atlantic coast of France just north of Concarneau. Tabarley was probably France's most renowned yachtsman until his death in 1998 at the age of 67, when he mysteriously vanished from his yacht at sea. Most likely he was swept overboard by the boom and he was one of the old school who never wore a PFD. He was twice winner of the single-handed trans-Atlantic race - in 1964 in _Pen Duick II_, and in 1976 in _Pen Duick VI_.

So it is back to you, Alex.


----------



## Giulietta

Thank you for the kind words, but I am not what you're saying..

I had the pleasure of meeting Tabarly and Marc Pajot, during the famous ELF AQUITANE years, when they came here. in 1980. I was a young boy aspiring thr Olympics in 470, then..for me it was like meeting the Pope. Marked me as a boy, and still does as a man today..great loss it was...

I also sailed a Pen Duick made out of aluminium made by Eric Tabarly in the 1980's.

This is where I met Eric Tabarly...which is my mystery photo as well.

Clue...a certain young sailor comes here every saturday and Sunday...what place is this?


----------



## max-on

Your home marina where Fred sail optis.


----------



## djodenda

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## Giulietta

Well, Lisbon is a bit vague and technically its not Lisbon.

So I am not assuming a correct answer was given..

And Max, my home port is Cascais....google marina cascais or google erath and see the difference


----------



## djodenda

The Belem marina


----------



## Giulietta

djodenda said:


> The Belem marina


Yes it is!!!!
You win....its in fact the home for Fred's sailing Club, the CLUBE NAVAL DE LISBOA, (that started off in Lisbon and moved West to that location in 1909).

Here is the building you see on the far left










And this from the other side, with your back to the building, looking West.

That's Fred there










YOUIR TURN, CONGRATULATIONS, WELL DONE


----------



## TrueBlue

Based upon the clue: "_a certain young sailor comes here every saturday and Sunday. . ._" I will take a WAG and say Fred's yacht club in Cascais.

Clube Naval de Cascais?

Edit: crap - too late!


----------



## Giulietta

TrueBlue said:


> Based upon the clue: "_a certain young sailor comes here every saturday and Sunday. . ._" I will take a WAG and say Fred's yacht club in Cascais.
> 
> Clube Naval de Cascais?
> 
> Edit: crap - too late!


I will show that you said Fred's club was Clube NAval de Cascais...man are you in trouble now....he's here reading this...he doesn't look happy (the rivalry between my Club which is cascais, and Fred's Which is CN Lisbon, is 100 years old...).


----------



## djodenda

That was a fun clue... Here goes...


----------



## JohnRPollard

Giulietta,

Forgive me for interrupting the thread, but may I ask a follow-up question?

What is that very large stone formation across the harbour in the last photo you posted (the one that shows Fred launching his Opti)? Do you have another photo that shows the monument or whatever it is in its entirety? Thanks.


----------



## JohnRPollard

San Juan Islands.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Definately looks like the San Juans with Mt. Baker in the background.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd say closer to Jasper Bay or Hunter Bay. Near Skull Island.


----------



## Giulietta

JohnRPollard said:


> Giulietta,
> 
> Forgive me for interrupting the thread, but may I ask a follow-up question?
> 
> What is that very large stone formation across the harbour in the last photo you posted (the one that shows Fred launching his Opti)? Do you have another photo that shows the monument or whatever it is in its entirety? Thanks.


I would not do it here because I don't want to interrupt the thread, but since this is related to the photo above, and it is such an important thing in my country, I gladly explain.

That is a monument made to all the Portuguese sailors that sailed the oceans around the Worlds. They are all there, it is so big, that a man standing up is the height from the foot to the knee of each statue.

The man in the front is Prince Henry, and the ones behing him, are Vasco da Gama, cabral, Diogo Cão, Magalhães etc.

It also represents a sail, a Caravel, and when seen from the back, it forms a sword, the symbol of the knights.

See here, please, and thank you for asking stuff about my small Country.

See here from the water


----------



## kwaltersmi

Maybe Allan Island or Burrows Island?


----------



## djodenda

Yes, the San Juans.. 
Nope, none of the specific places guessed so far.
Yes, you need to be more specific, I think....


----------



## JohnRPollard

djodenda said:


> Yes, the San Juans..
> Nope, none of the specific places guessed so far.
> Yes, you need to be more specific, I think....


I concur about the need to be more specific. But that will have to fall to someone else...


----------



## sailingdog

I'm going to guess Echo Bay on Sucia Island.


----------



## sailingdog

My other guess would be off of South Peapod Island.

The problem with that area is that there's way too much depth, and I don't see them anchoring in 150' of water.


----------



## djodenda

You are correct SailingDog: Echo Bay on Sucia Island in the San Juans

Echo Bay is the largest anchorage on Sucia Island. That is Mount Baker in the background. One of the things I like about Sucia is that it has restrooms, water, and campsites ashore. It's relatively close to Bellingham, and a couple of miles from Orcas island.

This means that people with smaller boats can get there, and spend the night camping ashore.

It gets pretty crowded in the summer, though....


----------



## sailingdog

There aren't many eastern bays in the San Juans that are shallow enough to anchor in, yet have an island immediately to the east... Mount Baker helped a lot with narrowing down the area too. Be posting a photo in a few... have to dig one out of the archives.


----------



## sailingdog

Here you go... I'm posting two photos, they're about a mile apart..


----------



## pegasus1457

sailingdog said:


> Here you go... I'm posting two photos, they're about a mile apart..


What are those objects in the second photo? Houseboats?


----------



## mazzy

I'm feeling south coast Maine. Old Orchard Beach, Saco, Wells. Pegasus, those look like bay houses at high tide, we have then in the bays on Long Island's South Shore as well.

Mike


----------



## AjariBonten

I was thinking southern ME as well; but maybe South Shore MA is a better guess. Inside of Cape Cod.


----------



## JohnRPollard

AjariBonten said:


> I was thinking southern ME as well; but maybe South Shore MA is a better guess. Inside of Cape Cod.


Ajari,

The photo with the houseboats floating in the river bordered by marshgrass DOES look like South Shore MA/Cape Codish (and by "South Shore" I mean the coastline between Boston and the CC canal). But the first photo looks rockier than I would expect for that region, unless maybe it was up near Cohasset where it begins to get "ledgier" (is that a word?). Below Cohasset down into the Cape it tends to be sandier (there are exceptions of course).

Hmmm. Maybe North Shore, MA? Newburyport?


----------



## AjariBonten

Newberryport, Essex maybe. I grew in Lynn/Salem and the shore look right; but I've never seen anything like those houses .............


----------



## sailingdog

Ajari, you're closer than most... but not quite there... The floating houses are a big hint... and they are floating houses, not houseboats... The frog is also key, if you have seen it, there's only one like it in New England


----------



## AjariBonten

Ipswich end of the Annisquam River ?


----------



## pegasus1457

It does look like the coast of southern ME. 

I believe the writing on the mooring ball is in Hebrew. Possibly the beach of a Jewish camp on the Maine shore? 

I have no idea where, but maybe that is a useful clue to someone...


----------



## sailingdog

Ajari's got it...  Ipswich end of the Annisquam river.  From a Cape Ann circumnavigation I did a while back.


----------



## AjariBonten

WOO HOO, back in about 30 min with my offering ............


----------



## AjariBonten

OK, might be easy, might not......

I have "give-away" pics if needed ......


----------



## JohnRPollard

Georges Island, Boston Harbor?


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

*sure looks familiar*

Dont know why but Deer Isle,ME? Stonington


----------



## AjariBonten

That Was FAST !!!!!! Too easy and obvious I guess. Just as well, I need to go out for a few hours. You're up John.

Here are a couple of other views....


----------



## JohnRPollard

AjariBonten said:


> That Was FAST !!!!!! Too easy and obvious I guess. Just as well, I need to go out for a few hours. You're up John.


Sorry, but I sail past that almost every summer! My brother keeps his Tartan in Hingham harbour. A brief history for others:

"At the time of Euro-American colonization, Georges Island was comprised of two drumlins, rising out of the bay like other nearby islands. The island was used for agricultural for two hundred years until 1825 when the U.S. Government acquired the island for coastal defense.

Over the next twenty years the island was dramatically altered and one of the country's finest forts was built. Dedicated in 1847, Fort Warren's defensive design was virtually obsolete upon completion. However the fort served as a training ground, patrol point, and Civil War prison that gained a favorable reputation for the humane treatment of its Confederate prisoners. After one hundred years of military use the fort was decommissioned in 1947 and acquired by the Metropolitan District Commission for historic preservation and recreation in 1958.

To this day, within the fort's dark corridors, the legend lives on of "The Lady in Black," the ghost of a Confederate prisoner's wife who is said to have been sentenced to death for aiding in an escape and hanged in a black robe made from the Fort's mess hall drapes." Read more here: http://www.bostonislands.com/isle_georges.asp

Hey Denby, are you out there? I would still like to pass one to you since you missed your turn back near the beginning of this thread. If I don't see a new photo within 12 hours or so I will go ahead and post one myself.


----------



## AjariBonten

That was a favorite place for family picnics every summer growing up. The fort is ab absolute Don't Miss for anyone visiting Boston Harbor!!!


----------



## denby

JohnRPollard said:


> Sorry, but I sail past that almost every summer! My brother keeps his Tartan in Hingham harbour. A brief history for others:
> 
> "At the time of Euro-American colonization, Georges Island was comprised of two drumlins, rising out of the bay like other nearby islands. The island was used for agricultural for two hundred years until 1825 when the U.S. Government acquired the island for coastal defense.
> 
> Over the next twenty years the island was dramatically altered and one of the country's finest forts was built. Dedicated in 1847, Fort Warren's defensive design was virtually obsolete upon completion. However the fort served as a training ground, patrol point, and Civil War prison that gained a favorable reputation for the humane treatment of its Confederate prisoners. After one hundred years of military use the fort was decommissioned in 1947 and acquired by the Metropolitan District Commission for historic preservation and recreation in 1958.
> 
> To this day, within the fort's dark corridors, the legend lives on of "The Lady in Black," the ghost of a Confederate prisoner's wife who is said to have been sentenced to death for aiding in an escape and hanged in a black robe made from the Fort's mess hall drapes." Read more here: http://www.bostonislands.com/isle_georges.asp
> 
> Hey Denby, are you out there? I would still like to pass one to you since you missed your turn back near the beginning of this thread. If I don't see a new photo within 12 hours or so I will go ahead and post one myself.


John, go ahead and post one. I am still having problems with posting photos and don't have time to work on it right now, but will soon.

ps. sorry Sway, your right I didn't read the entire post


----------



## JohnRPollard

Sorry about the delay:


----------



## Robby Barlow

Bonifacio?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Robby Barlow said:


> Bonifacio?


Yes!!! So quick too. Well done Robby. Tell me, how did you know? I thought I was being devious by showing it from that angle.

Bonifacio is near the southwestern tip of Corsica in France. A great, well- protected port and beautiful little city with wonderful vistas from its high cliffs. Here is another vantage; this is what you see as you approach the city from seaside, coming from the south. The entrance to the calanque that forms the inner harbour is very difficult to discern from a boat until you can look straight into it. Any other angle and it appears hidden:


----------



## Robby Barlow

Sorry John, a mate of mine cruised there this summer, brought back a zillion pic's , took 2 cases of beer to view them all, glad I remembered something. 

Go again if ya got a pic to hand, it will take me a while to dig one out!


----------



## JohnRPollard

Robby Barlow said:


> Sorry John, a mate of mine cruised there this summer, brought back a zillion pic's , took 2 cases of beer to view them all, glad I remembered something.


Small world!



Robby Barlow said:


> Go again if ya got a pic to hand, it will take me a while to dig one out!


Hey, no way!! You guess correct, you post!! The curse falls to you (plus, I'm running out of photos at this point...)


----------



## Robby Barlow

Ok OK, found one anyway.

Here it goes guys see what you make of this!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Faster

Barcelona?


----------



## Robby Barlow

.....nope!


----------



## JohnRPollard

That photo's pretty fuzzy/small.

However, if those are ramparts on the hill in the background, then I'm going to have to go with Port of Fontvieille, Monaco.


----------



## Zanshin

I don't see the Monagasque mountains in the background; but I think you are on the right coast. Could it be Juan Les Pins?


----------



## Robby Barlow

JohnRPollard said:


> That photo's pretty fuzzy/small.
> 
> However, if those are ramparts on the hill in the background, then I'm going to have to go with Port of Fontvieille, Monaco.


Nice one John,

excuse the poor quality, in the center you can just about C the Ras Cas Restaurant, one of the coolest places to watch F1 as the cars pass your lunch table 3ft away. On top a D hill the Grimaldi residence.

Let's C what you can come up with.

Cheers


----------



## Zanshin

Robby - Is this taken from the tunnel? I still don't recognize the landmarks, but that is what makes the game interesting. I did drive my motorcycle around the racecourse a couple of times and it is amazing that any of those cars get out of 2nd gear! I did see one Grand Prix two years ago while there, but we got cheap tickets and were about a KM away - couldn't see much but still needed earplugs even at that distance!


----------



## JohnRPollard

Just a lucky guess.... By the way, Port of Fontvieille is a good alternative if the main harbour at Monte Carlo is full (of megayachts).

Okay, this one is easy. So I'm going to require that the correct location guesser also identify the type of boat pictured in the foreground.










Sorry, but I may not be able to confirm correct answers until tomorrow...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

St.Michaels, at the Chesapeake Maritime Museum. I believe thats an old oyster bugeye.

-Spencer


----------



## Robby Barlow

Zanchin, have done the same in a car. They come out of the tunnel at 300km/h, come thru a chikane and run up past the pool, round about there the picture was taken. Prices are slightly different for Monaco Grand Prix - 3 days lunch in the Ras Cas costs 2,200 Euros.


----------



## Zanshin

I think I paid 100 Euros for my standing place. I lived on the other side of Nice so the train trip on race day was short. I usually risked my life by taking the bike up the mountains on the winding roads to avoid Nice completely on my way to ogling the rich and famous in Monaco. I don't understand how so many French males make it to maturity considering how they drive (and fly).


----------



## Robby Barlow

Zanshin said:


> I don't understand how so many French males make it to maturity considering how they drive (and fly).


Try driving in Spain - they make the French look like experts.


----------



## Sapperwhite

VAsailor10 got the locale i think.

The boat is Edna E. Lockwood, and she's a bugeye.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Sapperwhite said:


> VAsailor10 got the locale i think.
> 
> The boat is Edna E. Lockwood, and she's a bugeye.


Good job VaSailor and Sapperwhite! I'll let you two arm wrestle to see who gets to post the next photo. Sapperwhite went beyond the requirement by even giving the name of the boat, not just what type!










The Edna Lockwood is moored in St. Michael's Maryland, on the Chesapeake Bay, at the Ches. Bay Maritime Museum, where you can also tour, among other interesting exhibits, the formaer Hooper STraight screwpile lighthouse:


----------



## Sapperwhite

Well, because the thread is about where we are and not what boat we are on, VAsailor can take it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER




----------



## TrueBlue

Secret Harbor Beach Resort, St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands.

EDIT: Giu's opening post rules instructed "contestants" to conceal location identity in the photo's URL. A hot-link to a website is a dead-give-away, making it too easy. It's also my guess that at least 75% of SailNetters use some form of search method for determining place identity . . . either that or we're all very well-traveled.

I have also assumed that a prerequisite for anyone posting a photo is, you must at the very least have visited the "place" pictured, preferably being the photographer as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

OK then Mr. Schmarrty Paants, so do you know where this is? I'm not giving any hints either.










How about VASailor goes again? He deserves a mulligan after his most excellent answer.


----------



## Sapperwhite

CapnHand said:


> OK then Mr. Schmarrty Paants, so do you know where this is? I'm not giving any hints either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about VASailor goes again? He deserves a mulligan after his most excellent answer.


Looks like it's in the Med somewhere....just can't put my finger on it


----------



## denby

CapnHand said:


> OK then Mr. Schmarrty Paants, so do you know where this is? I'm not giving any hints either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about VASailor goes again? He deserves a mulligan after his most excellent answer.


Milford Harbor.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Doh ---*

Could it be Niagara Falls (the Canadian Falls)? DOH

Bet we could have tripped up Alex on this one..


----------



## TSteele65

CapnHand said:


> OK then Mr. Schmarrty Paants, so do you know where this is? I'm not giving any hints either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about VASailor goes again? He deserves a mulligan after his most excellent answer.


Boothbay Harbor, ME


----------



## TrueBlue

I agree Capn, VASailor deserves to go again . . . I won't peek at his URL this time


----------



## denby

T, I don't remember a water fall at Boothbay Harbor. There is one at Milford Harbor.


----------



## AjariBonten

Who's On First? We seem to have gotten off track...........

I'm learning a lot of geography here, and my list of places to visit is growing almost as long as my .... oh never mind.....

WHOS UP???????


----------



## TrueBlue

VASailor ran home with the ball.


----------



## AjariBonten

Ok, I see it's only been about 15 hours ....... I think I spend toooooo much time here.

On that note, how long do we wait before someone else picks up the baton? 24 hrs?, more? Alex, your call!!


----------



## pegasus1457

*OK, I will pick up the ball and run with it ...*

View attachment 665
Here is your mission, Mr Phelps:


----------



## pegasus1457

*Hellooooo, has everyone gone to Grandma's for Thanksgiving?*

Where is everyone? This game is no fun to play alone...


----------



## denby

pegasus1457 said:


> Where is everyone? This game is no fun to play alone...


Tired of playing with your self?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TrueBlue

A very tiny image, presumably featuring VASailor10 jumping off a rocky ledge to the water below, at a tropical beach resort. There also appears to be a set of steps shown beyond, which are cast into a walkway along this rocky shoreline. 

Aside from sand, rocks, background foliage and torquoise water, this is the only character defining feature. Surely though, this is enough of a clue for someone to guess where this event took place, right?


----------



## AjariBonten

Sint Maarten


----------



## JohnRPollard

I agree with True Blue's facetious comments -- this is a very small, almost inscrutable image.

Still, it reminds me of the Balearic Islands for some reason. I want to say a cala on Mallorca, maybe Menorca...


----------



## TSteele65

Boothbay .....oh nevermind....


----------



## Robby Barlow

TJC on a Greek Island?


----------



## denby

TSteele65 said:


> Boothbay .....oh nevermind....


No T, it looks more like the rock jetty at Milford Harbor or the rocks in Branford Harbor.


----------



## Giulietta

VA, that is absolutely ridiculous...how'd you expect people to identify your photo??

A kid jumping in the water...you need to be more creative, or the previlege of posting a photo will have to go to another person...don't you agree???


----------



## AjariBonten

Or at least some _context_ and a clue or two. I can see a very obscure photo if there is some significance .....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sorry Gui I didn't realize that the picture was so small. But its Palma de Mallorca, Spain. Someone else feel free to post a picture

-Spencer


----------



## Idiens

JA should go, he spotted Mallorca.


----------



## jerryrlitton

I know I have no identified anything yet but since there is a lull in the action, can I post this? It is from last week.


----------



## sailingdog

Damn that's high up off the water... I'd hate to be tied up to that beast...


----------



## JohnRPollard

VASailor10 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]





JohnRPollard said:


> I agree with True Blue's facetious comments -- this is a very small, almost inscrutable image.
> 
> Still, it reminds me of the Balearic Islands for some reason. I want to say a cala on Mallorca, maybe Menorca...





VASailor10 said:


> Sorry Gui I didn't realize that the picture was so small. But its Palma de Mallorca, Spain. Someone else feel free to post a picture
> 
> -Spencer


Sorry folks, I'm just checking in now after a Thanksgiving holiday. Is the jury still out on this one? VASailor, are you certain that photo was taken in Palma proper? Not a nearby cala on Mallorca?

Regardless, I'm more than happy to proceed with Jerry's photo.


----------



## sailingdog

John-

It is really hard to say when the photo in question doesn't have any significant landmarks in it and is the size of a postage stamp. I'd have trouble identifying Sydney harbor with the Sydney Opera House in the photo if it was that small, unless the only thing in the photo was the damn opera house.


----------



## Giulietta

VA, my post was more towards have you post another photo..

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST A DAMN PHOTO???

I AM REALLY BUSY NOW...AND THE THREAD MUST GO ON...PLEASE


----------



## AjariBonten

OK, I'll go..........


----------



## sailingdog

Fort Edward, Hudson River, NY.


----------



## JohnRPollard

That reminds me of Fort Knox, near Bucksport Maine.


----------



## AjariBonten

GRRRRRRRRRR, LOL 


John Got It!

On the Penobscott River, across form Bucksport Maine. Just up the river from Castine.

Second Guess, Gotta do better next time,
Fred


----------



## JohnRPollard

I would like to revert to the photo from Jerry, that never got an answer. Jerry, you will have to officiate since I don't know where this is:



jerryrlitton said:


> I know I have no identified anything yet but since there is a lull in the action, can I post this? It is from last week.


----------



## AjariBonten

That look a lot like Cadillac Mountain ( on Mt. Desert Island, ME) in the background. NOrth Haven on the right, Isleboro on the right? 

Searsport ME???


----------



## jerryrlitton

Canada, SW part....

Jerry


----------



## pegasus1457

Why has everyone ignored my photo posted on page 68?
Too hard for you?


----------



## sailingdog

Peg-

You're generally better off saying post number, rather than page number, since the page length is user-changeable..and I only see this thread as having 24 pages ATM... so saying it's on page 68 doesn't mean jack to me.


----------



## JohnRPollard

pegasus1457 said:


> Why has everyone ignored my photo posted on page 68?
> Too hard for you?


Pegasus,

We ignored it because it wasn't your turn to post. The same reason we ignored the Niagara Falls photo. The rules must be observed!!!


----------



## Faster

Jerry - Southern Gulf Islands, near Sidney, perhaps?


----------



## jerryrlitton

It is the pier out of Victoria, BC. Those would be the Southern Gulf Islands. Thanks for letting me play. 

Jerry


----------



## Sapperwhite

jerryrlitton said:


> It is the pier out of Victoria, BC. Those would be the Southern Gulf Islands. Thanks for letting me play.
> 
> Jerry


I didn't see any poo in the water though?!?! Oh wrong thread, where is Hoffa?


----------



## Faster

OK, so I'll assume it's my turn.

Here goes.. there's a significant hint nearly obscured by the little tree; and just out of sight is our boat on a mooring buoy:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Somewhere in the Greek Isles.

-Spencer


----------



## Faster

VASailor10 said:


> Somewhere in the Greek Isles.
> 
> -Spencer


No.... not Europe.


----------



## sailingdog

Horseshoe Bay, Vancouver, BC


----------



## Faster

sailingdog said:


> Horseshoe Bay, Vancouver, BC


No - no ferry terminal ! Not so close to home, either. In fact, not West Coast.


----------



## pegasus1457

Percé, Quebec


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Or, depending on the point of view: Diamond Rock, Saba, Netherlands Antilles


You got it! Obviously you've been there. Somewhat off the beaten track, a Caribbean Island that doesn't look like one. That shot is taken from the taxi, and is only one switchback from the beach so you know that's pretty steep terrain.

It's called Wells Bay. No sand here so the water is incredibly clear, even by Caribbean standards. Big diving destination. Landing the dinghy in (fortunately) moderate surf was exciting. Often it's too rough to land there at all.

btw - anyone cruising in this area, know that Saba, while difficult, is a fascinating place, quite a counterpoint to the rest of the area.

We even got a rare southeasterly bend in the trades and made it to St Maarten on a free reach. It was our week!

Tradewinds, you're next.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nevis Island, perhaps?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Camden, Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Darn, I was back on page one. Oops!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Basseterre


----------



## TSOJOURNER

On St Kitts, by the way.


----------



## TrueBlue

I'm taking a guess that Basseterre is shown in the first 2 photos and is the capital of St. Kitts. I do know the last pic is that of Brimstone Hill Fortress, on the island of St. Kitts.


----------



## TrueBlue

awfergu beat me by seconds . . . Avast ye swab!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

TB, you will have to continue this thread, as I have fewer than ten posts and can't upload my photo


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Once I am have more seniority I can post a good one.


----------



## AjariBonten

Aw, write out the link to the hosed phone, and one of us can post it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Or just make a few more posts and then post. You're only 4 shy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*My post*

I emailed it to TWS


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Three to go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Two to go. I have to wait 30 seconds between posts, I guess.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

One to go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Here it is.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Wow, that link is a big one.


----------



## AjariBonten

Somewhere on Baja


----------



## TSOJOURNER

A bit east of Baja


----------



## AjariBonten

Kino Bay, Mexico?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bingo,

Your turn

A


----------



## AjariBonten

Woo HOOOOOO!!!!

I'll try to do a more difficult one this time. Back in half an hour or so..........

Fred


----------



## AjariBonten

OK, two that I think might be hard or not. The name of the light, or the harbor would be ok. Bonus for both! I'll be offline for an hour or two. If no one has gotten it by then I'll post a third pic.


----------



## AjariBonten

No Takers???????


----------



## AjariBonten

LOL, ok. It's salt water, North America.


----------



## kwaltersmi

The flag, architecture and rocky coastline say it's somewhere in the northeastern United States. That's about as far as I can get so far.


----------



## Faster

Canadian Maritimes?


----------



## AjariBonten

Warmish, NEUS


----------



## JohnRPollard

The buildings in the second photo do not look like the building and lighthouse of the first photo.

The second photo reminds me of Monhegan Island, Maine.


----------



## AjariBonten

Good Call John.......my very very bad.
They are not the same :-O

I will delete the wrong pic!!!!!!!!!

And post my second clue










SORRY about that, I should have been much more careful!!!!!










These are the same place, about 1/4 mile apart


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Hummm*

I have to say I am having trouble with this one. I grew up sailing on the East Coast and do not recognize this. In Maine the rocks would be less craggy and further South the shore would have more sand.

I am going to guess the Pacific Northwest in the Oregon area.


----------



## AjariBonten

No Sand, Granite

NE already established

LOTS of history here


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sorry, thought "Neus" might be a French word I did not know.


----------



## AjariBonten

LOL Sorry ........ It's kinda cool. This is the first pic I've posted that didn't get snapped up in like 45 minutes!

BTW, lots of history here refers to the pic, it wasn't a subtle slam to look back in the thread a post or two...... I wasn't criticizing, LOL


----------



## pegasus1457

Castine, ME


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Just a guess Block Island


----------



## AjariBonten

Dice's Head Lighthouse, at the entrance to Castine Harbor, Maine

You're up Pegasus!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

That was a tough one AJ


----------



## pegasus1457

OK, I tried this one before and was ignored, .... here it is again:


----------



## AjariBonten

Well Thank You, aw .....AJ takes a bow ..... Now let's see what pegasus throws our way .... nudge nudge, wink wink


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tile roofs and cats. I'm in trouble on this one.


----------



## AjariBonten

Tile roofs, cats, and ........... small _evergreen trees_. Does that rule out the caribeean? Med maybe?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I thought Med also, but have never sailed there, so would not recognize it if it fell on me.


----------



## AjariBonten

Don't worry aw, your sailing destination list will grow and grow as you follow _this_ thread....

BTW pegasus, if this thread slows down, it's not that you're being ignored, it's getting late........ see ya'll ta-marrah


----------



## TSOJOURNER

'nite all

A


----------



## Idiens

Looks like the Croatian coast to me.


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Looks like the Croatian coast to me.


You will have to be more specific


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be Split?


----------



## AjariBonten

Adria Croatia?


----------



## pegasus1457

Zanshin said:


> Could it be Split?


No, sorry. 
You are guessing. The harbor at Split doesn't even resemble this photo


----------



## pegasus1457

AjariBonten said:


> Adria Croatia?


No, not this one either 

I am not going to give any hints. Anyone who has been there will recognize this place.


----------



## AjariBonten

Where's Tamas? Ain't he from that neck of the woods?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Rava? And yes, I'm guessing. I haven't been to Croatia.


----------



## Zanshin

Lol, I had a very slow internet connection and Split was the only name that came into question. It was a bad guess, I know. I'll wait to see which location it turns out to be and work harder on the next picture.


----------



## TSteele65

Would someone please post a Chesapeake location so I can answer?


----------



## pegasus1457

*Where's Giuletta?*

Alex, I know you can solve this one.


----------



## tdw

How about Sevid, Croatia.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> How about Sevid, Croatia.


Sorry, no cigar for the antipodean today!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Looks like southern france (nice perhaps)


----------



## Faster

Masnilica?


----------



## pegasus1457

dangallant said:


> Looks like southern france (nice perhaps)


you are way off


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Masnilica?


afraid not


----------



## denby

TSteele65 said:


> Would someone please post a Chesapeake location so I can answer?


Just guess Boothbay, and I'll guess Milford Harbor.


----------



## sailaway21

If that's a frigate, it appears French or Italian built. I initially thought British but something forward doesn't look quite right. (it's actually probably an offshore oil rig supply boat, and I need to clean my glasses!)


----------



## pegasus1457

*a hint*

Faster was pretty close with his last guess, even if it was misspelled.


----------



## pegasus1457

*I am off until the AM*

Let's see if you get any inspirations while thinking of sugar plums and new GPSs or whatever else you dream about ...


----------



## Faster

Let's try Hvar..... (sorry about the typo before)


----------



## Sequitur

I just looked in here, and seen you beat me to it.


----------



## Lion35

I've never been there but I travel a lot via reading (sad I know). Is this Hvar Island in Croatia?


----------



## pegasus1457

*Finally!*

Wow, That was like pulling teeth. Yes, *Faster* has it. The photo is taken from the castle above the town of Hvar. One of the most lovely spots in the Croatian islands.

Go to it, *Faster*.


----------



## Faster

I think this thread would have died long ago if not for Google......

OK here goes... a different part of the world this time:


----------



## TSteele65

Hmmm....standing stones....Easter Island?


----------



## TrueBlue

Looks like old mill stones? The coastline mountain range in the near distance with commercial buildings along the ridge, to me convey a coastal landscape along the Pacific Northwest, even though I've never been there. 

Since Faster's sailing grounds are in BC, I'll take a WAG that this is a park along the north shore of Vancouver - looking over to North Vancouver.


----------



## Faster

Sorry T Steele

TB - right region wrong city.


----------



## sailingdog

You're looking across to Victoria.


----------



## Faster

sailingdog said:


> You're looking across to Victoria.


Sorry..... I'm off to a 90 minute lecture.. be back then.


----------



## tjvanginkel

Looking towards Nanaimo from Newcastle Island?


----------



## Faster

tjvanginkel said:


> Looking towards Nanaimo from Newcastle Island?


Well, what's with the question mark? I'm sure you knew for certain that's where it is. Anyway I thought it was time to bring some westcoasters into this thing.

Newcastle Island is a city park smack in the middle of Nanaimo Harbour. Rich in history, it was home to a significant sandstone quarry operation (the pulp stones that TB spotted, the columns in front of the SF Mint (?) and others are from here. In addition, considerable coal mining (hence the name)took place and there are tunnels passing below the harbour to the city proper. At times there were Herring canneries operating here as well.

It was also a terminus for the Union Steamship line, a popular summertime weekend spot for locals and visitors alike and the original dance pavilion still stands and is in regular use.

It is a popular anchorage, the park provides transient moorage as well and a passenger ferry brings visitors back and forth all summer long. Deer, beaver, racoons (including the rare Champagne racoon) are abundant.

There is also a very popular floating pub nearby.

*tjvanginkel - you're up....*


----------



## tjvanginkel

I wasn't certain it was from Newcastle Island. I have only been through there once by boat and it was a quick trip through heading south to Dodds Narrows. Thanks for posting a picture I could get!
I am at work and have to figure out the whole picture thing. Uploading etc, I will get one up soon.
Tanya


----------



## sailingdog

Tjvaninkel-

You'll have a much easier time of it if you get a photobucket.com or flickr.com account and post the photos there, then link to them via the







icon.


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Next Place*

Ok I don't have enought posts or something to do that, I will pass this on to someone else. Don't have time to work it out right now.
Sorry,


----------



## JohnRPollard

tjvanginkel said:


> Ok I don't have enought posts or something to do that, I will pass this on to someone else. Don't have time to work it out right now.
> Sorry,


I nominate Giulietta if he's around. He gave us this fun thread!


----------



## kwaltersmi

As long as no one is jumping in, I'll take the lead. Here's a photo of a rather obscure location that I've been reading about lately. It's famous, but still obscure. I'm sure someone will get it.


----------



## AjariBonten

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!

I'll take 10 acres and a berth!

New Zealand? I know, need to be more specific.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nope, not New Zealand.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Here's another view, from water level:


----------



## Faster

Somewhere in the Marquesas'?


----------



## kwaltersmi

No, not the Marquesas.


----------



## pegasus1457

Papeete (Tahiti)


----------



## JohnRPollard

The second photo looks like The Anvil on Juan Fernandez.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nope, not Papeete (or anywhere in French Polynesia). 

Head East.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Very good John!

Indeed, the photos are from the Juan Fernandez archipelago some 400 miles off the coast of Chile. And The Anvil is on Más a Tierra (or more commonly Robinson Crusoe Island). The "town" in the photos is San Juan Bautista.

For those that don't know, Alexander Selkirk was marooned on Más a Tierra in 1705 and is said to be the inspiration for Defoe's book _Robinson Crusoe_.

I'm currently reading _Searching for Paradise: A Grand Tour of the World's Unspoiled Islands _ by Thurston Clarke. It's a great book for any and all islomaniacs. Clarke presents an intelligent, passionate, absorbing book that manages to pull together the threads of history, myth, travelogue, personal reflection, and social commentary into a delightful narrative. Check it out sometime!


----------



## JohnRPollard

Here's the next one. Apologies for the size. I'll try to find a larger format if this proves too difficult to view.


----------



## Idiens

It's a lighthouse on a postage stamp


----------



## kwaltersmi

I'm going to say somewhere in Ireland, but that's as close as I can get right now.


----------



## camaraderie

Hawaii perhaps?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

camden new jersey


----------



## JohnRPollard

One of you is very warm.

Idiens -- ha ha. You're probably right, though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Newfoundland??


----------



## Zanshin

Bailey Lighthouse, Ireland.


----------



## pegasus1457

It is a close match to Bailey Light but the brown building in our postage stamp mystery photo doesn't show up in the photo of Bailey Light and in the postage stamp the road goes up, up, up to the lighthouse. Also no grass in the mystery photo.

I could swear I have sailed past this lighthouse but can't place it. I think it is on the Med coast of France, on Corsica west coast or the northern part of Sardinia.


----------



## Zanshin

I hope it is Ireland - the spectre of Mammon raised his head this morning and I opted to leave this tropical paradise for a short stint in Eire and making a correct guess might have confirmed that I made the correct decision. At least moving to cold and dreary Dublin temporarily will pay for the watermaker


----------



## JohnRPollard

Some of you are very warm. Here's another perspective:


----------



## pegasus1457

Blackrock (Co. Mayo) Lighthouse


----------



## denby

A smaller lighthouse on a bigger postage stamp. not Milford Harbor.


----------



## tdw

Bullrock - Co Cork

(stab in the dark I admit.)


----------



## JohnRPollard

pegasus1457 said:


> Blackrock (Co. Mayo) Lighthouse


Yes!

It is well off the northwest coast of Ireland. My ancestors had the contract to resupply and transport the lightkeepers to and from this godforsaken place. The keepers and supplies were hoisted by derek from the boat below. Nasty spot in a seaway and fog. Stay clear!

"Blackrock Mayo is one of the most remote and desolate lighthouse stations on the Irish coast. The station is perched 230 feet above sea level on a pinnacle of almost barren rock, 11 miles out into the Atlantic from Blacksod. It is exposed to winds gusting up to 120 knots. Rainfall averages 1800mm (72 inches) a year, with rain falling on an average of 200 days each year. The rock is regularly blanketed in sea mist.

In the days of boat reliefs it was not uncommon for Lightkeepers going onto Blackrock Mayo in late October not to be relieved until the following February or March. The change to helicopter reliefs considerable improved this situation but east, north-east or south-east winds, or poor visibility, can still prevent the helicopter from landing. For safety, logistic, and economic reasons access to Blackrock Mayo is now only by helicopter."

-From The Commissioner of the Irish Lights, more at: http://www.cil.ie/sh617x4050.html


----------



## TrueBlue

John, The extent of your worldly knowledge is amazing - I'm learning the history of places I've never known to exist. Thanks.

Since it's currently approaching midnight in Sydney, looks like we'll have to wait for the next dawn-down-under for wombat's submission.


----------



## JohnRPollard

TrueBlue,

Thanks for the compliment. I'm learning a lot here too. Kudos to Giulietta for suggesting this thread -- it's been a great diversion from the daily toil.

We may have to wait a while -- or not -- I can't remember where our winner Pegasus hails from. By the way, extra credit to him for making the distinction of "Black Rock - Co. Mayo". Confusingly, there is another Black Rock Light in Ireland, County Sligo.

[Edit Intermission]


----------



## TrueBlue

My error JR - pegasus is next, not TD. 

Should have waited for my morning cup of coffee to kick in.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Here is your next mission, Mr. Phelps*

This should be an easy one. I modified the photo slightly to remove a clue that would have made it too easy.


----------



## pegasus1457

*A much better photo of the Blackrock Lighthouse*

(found on the web)


----------



## TrueBlue

Is that Russell Coute's cat on Lake Geneva, Switzerland?


----------



## pegasus1457

Boy, that was fast. Yes, indeed. In the background is Mt Blanc. One of the most scenic places I have sailed. Unfortunately the sailing conditions are pretty miserable. There are two conditions: no wind, and too much wind. Occasionally there is a nice day with Force 3-4 (about 10-15 knots). But the scenery is breathtaking.

I don't know who owns the cat -- could be Russell Coutts (I Photoshopped out the sail number -- it would have made it even easier). I know that this multihull is professionally crewed. It is one of several Decision 35 class cats that compete on the lake. 

I also know that when you see one coming toward you on a reach, you don't have time to get out of the way.

True Blue, you have the helm....


----------



## TrueBlue

I haven't gotten around the world like many of the posters here, resulting in some limitations. Also, since many of my photos are pre-digital, I should bring our travel albums to the office for scanning.

Being somewhat limited with this computer's digital files and maintaining the prerequisite of having "been there, done that", I'll post the following, easily recognized photo:


----------



## retclt

Thailand????????


----------



## TrueBlue

Nope, not Thailand.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Pitons in St. Lucia?

(As a side note: I didn't realize we had to have "Been there, done that" for a photo to be valid. Of the 4 or 5 I've posted, only two are places I've actually been to.)


----------



## pegasus1457

Rio de Janiero ?


----------



## TrueBlue

kwaltersmi said:


> Pitons in St. Lucia?
> 
> (As a side note: I didn't realize we had to have "Been there, done that" for a photo to be valid. Of the 4 or 5 I've posted, only two are places I've actually been to.)


kw,
Giu didn't designate that in his extensive list of "Posting Rules", it's a requirement I set for myself . . . because of my sadomasochistic tendancies (g).

As I stated, an easy one - for anyone who's been there. Good guess!

I should get back to work anyway.

There are two Piton mountains in the West Indies island of St. Lucia, Gros Piton and Petit Piton, both adjacent to the small fishing village of Soufriere. During one of our visits to the island we stayed in a resort off Rodney Bay and sailed a charter down the coast to Soufriere, where we had lunch and hiked up the volcanic Gros Piton - staying clear of the tourist's paths . . . it was an adventure, but the "active" volcano was somewhat anticlimatic - consisting of just a smelly sulphur plume of smoke:










We met an interesting local in the jungle, who was tuning his custom made steel drums. He gratiously shared some smoke of a different nature with us.










Here's Soufriere and the Pitons, as viewed from the roof patio of the restaurant we stopped at for lunch:










Another view I took from the boat:










Looks like your turn again KW:


----------



## kwaltersmi

This shouldn't take long (although I've left out the most prominent "landmark"):


----------



## retclt

Catalina Island???


----------



## kwaltersmi

Bingo Bob. I figured it was easy enough without the Avalon Casino in the picture.

Take it away!


----------



## retclt

I wouldn't have gotten it if you hadn't left the clue.

Problem. I'm behind a 12 foot thick fire wall until tonight so I'll have to pass to the next taker. Thanks! 

I had a really good on too. Giu might have nailed it pretty quick.

It's up for grabs. Somebody take my spot.


----------



## Faster

*It's been a while so here goes*

Specific bay/beach, please.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

somewere in cuba??


----------



## Faster

no, sorry.. not Cuba


----------



## kwaltersmi

Reminds me very much of Punta Cana in the Domincan Republic, but I'm sure that's not it.


----------



## Faster

kwaltersmi said:


> Reminds me very much of Punta Cana in the Domincan Republic, but I'm sure that's not it.


You're right... it's not that either.


----------



## TrueBlue

That looks a bit like Sandals Halcyon Beach resort in St Lucia, but not quite. We've walked and sailed Hobies off that beach, more than a few times. 

Looks distinctly Caribbean though.


----------



## Faster

Definitely Caribbean...... and TB makes an interesting observation......


----------



## kwaltersmi

Sandals Grande St. Lucian on Rodney Bay in St. Lucia?


----------



## retclt

St Lucia???


----------



## Faster

Keep on cruising y'all.......


----------



## kwaltersmi

Dickinson Bay, Antigua?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

playa dell carmen


----------



## TrueBlue

No mountain ranges in Playa Del Carmen dan . . . we've been all over the Yucatan on at least 8 different trips - very flat terrain, unless you count the Mayan ruins and cenotes.


----------



## TrueBlue

This is killing me, I know this place.


----------



## retclt

St Kitts???????


----------



## Faster

kwaltersmi said:


> Dickinson Bay, Antigua?


Kw's got it again! Well done.

It is another Sandals resort. I suppose due to lack of any real provisioning this is not a cruiser's destination, the bay was near empty. But it's the quintessential postcard Caribbean beach. The colour of the water was amazing.

Here's another shot just for fun...










You're on, K


----------



## kwaltersmi

"Alrighty then"...

Try this on for size:


----------



## Faster

Are we back in the Med?


----------



## kwaltersmi

No, the Med is still many time zones away.


----------



## pegasus1457

Sure looks like Sandals Montego Bay


----------



## pegasus1457

*whoops*

Sandals Grand Antigua


----------



## kwaltersmi

Catch up guys. I think you're at least one destination/photo behind. Either that or you're just way off.


----------



## pegasus1457

Didn't stray too far from home, heh?

Mackinac Island


----------



## kwaltersmi

Pegasus has the floor. Thought I'd throw one out there that I do visit every year by boat.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Here's the next one ...*

see how long this takes you ...


----------



## JohnRPollard

Is that Dry Tortuga?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Yeah, looks like the old fort just off of Key West. I believe John has it again.


----------



## TrueBlue

Yep - We've been there, done that, but JR beat us to it again.

Safe to go John - sail us to your next destination.


----------



## JohnRPollard

I've never been to D.T., but I took a chance and shot from the hip -- I don't know of too many other forts built on the edge of tropical beaches. Man, I wonder what that place would be like with a hurricane storm surge?

I hope Pegasus won't mind proceeding without his confirmation, but here's our next sailing destination:


----------



## pegasus1457

TB -- I believe it is up to the *poster* to determine when a puzzle has been solved 

But John got it right. Dry Tortuga it is.


----------



## TrueBlue

sorry peg . . . I'll go to my room now.


----------



## Faster

There's a European flavour here? It'd be nice to have a larger format picture...... Is this a harbour or actually a canal or a river?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Sorry about the photo quality. It is not a canal or river.


----------



## Idiens

Is it that place that occasionally gets an embarrassing wave running down it?


----------



## pegasus1457

Looks like France/Mediterranean. I suspect Corsica, but it is not any place I have ever been.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Idiens said:


> Is it that place that occasionally gets an embarrassing wave running down it?


Idiens -- don't spoil my stories! 

You are clever, but you must NAME the location!


----------



## kwaltersmi

Looks Italian to me. Not Venice, but somewhere close.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Not Corsica. Not Italy.


----------



## Faster

Somewhere in Greece?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Not Greece.

I thought Idiens had, as Jack Aubrey would say, "smoked it."


----------



## Faster

Idiens said:


> Is it that place that occasionally gets an embarrassing wave running down it?


Yeah, wish I could make sense of this cryptic reference........or yours, John, for that matter.


----------



## tdw

Balearic Islands, possibly Minorca ?


----------



## Idiens

Trouble is I recognise the place, but I can't remember the name.

Who was Alzheimer anyway?


----------



## JohnRPollard

I am going to let Idiens and TDW arm wrestle to see who posts the next photo. Neither got it fully, but it's a poor photo and I have to sign off for a long while and don't want to leave the thread hanging:

Ciutadella, Menorca, Balaeric Islands, Spain. A lovely town to visit.

Ciutadella generally plays second fiddle to famous Mahon on Menorca, but it is a beautiful spot in its own right. The harbour is a long, narrow cala (spanish calas, and french calanques, are much like a mini-fiord). Besides its obvious aesthetic virtues, this harbour is notorious for an extremely rare phenomenom called a "Rissaga wave". Also known as a meteorological gravity wave, the Rissaga wave is very similar to a tsunami wave, except it is not seismically generated. Instead, it is caused by a confluence of unusual oceanographic topography and extreme barometric fluctuations.

Read about a recent Rissaga event here: www.adv-geosci.net/12/1/2007/adgeo-12-1-2007.pdf

The phenomena was first explained to me by a visiting spanish sailor who was anchored adjacent to us. He described a Rissaga event that had occurred a few years earlier, in the late '80s. I understand that since then, several more have occurred, including one around 1997 as well as the event described in the link above. I did not sleep well that night knowing how close were tied stern to:


----------



## Idiens

Dang, I got it out of an article in PBO, it took me a while to find the copy December 2006 page 56 - Ciutadella.

But TDW got closest.


----------



## tdw

JohnRPollard said:


> I am going to let Idiens and TDW arm wrestle to see who posts the next photo. Neither got it fully, but it's a poor photo and I have to sign off for a long while and don't want to leave the thread hanging:
> 
> Ciutedella, Menorca, Balaeric Islands, Spain. A lovely town to visit.


I'd have got to the other end of the island eventually !! Lovely place. Menorca and Formentera are the jewels of the Balearics. Spent some time on Menorca a few years back, hard to beat. Love to sail there one day.

Idiens, take it away if you like. I'm not really ready. If you don't post by the time I get back I'll come over and beat you up.


----------



## Idiens

OK, try this one for size...

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/Mystery1.jpg


----------



## tdw

This is Idiens Pic from previous post. It's not a new one from me.


----------



## tdw

Ok, so it's cold and it's European. Baltic somewhere ?


----------



## Idiens

Not Baltic


----------



## pegasus1457

The architecture is definitely Northern European, probably Dutch or Belgian.
But the trees on the hillside look like parasol pine to me -- you find them on the French Med coast. It is not the Med, so I went scouring South Africa, but didn't find anything. Also looked at Australia, New Zealand. Came up empty-handed. 

I still think it is a Dutch/Belgian colony somewhere warmish....


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for posting the photo for Idiens Fuzzy.  He didn't say it wasn't cold and European though.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Not Baltic


mmmmmm......that's not an ocean, I'm thinking. Doesn't look Med either.

Taken from your boat ? If not maybe it's a lake.

Black Sea ?

(sorry I'm thinking aloud, or should that be atype ? I'm the kind of person who's lips move when the read. Bit slow like )


----------



## Idiens

Not Dutch or Belgian. Not Black Sea


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> Thanks for posting the photo for Idiens Fuzzy.  He didn't say it wasn't cold and European though.


No, he didn't , I did. It just looks cold and the buildings have that very steep pitch typical of a cold climate.

Either it is in Europe or as Pegasus suggested a Dutch or Belgium colony. No offence meant but did Belgium actually have colonies ?


----------



## Idiens

tdw said:


> No offence meant but did Belgium actually have colonies ?


 Congo was their biggest.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Either it is in Europe or as Pegasus suggested a Dutch or Belgium colony. No offence meant but did Belgium actually have colonies ?


You never heard of the Belgian Congo? OK you are forgiven, there's not much sailing going on there


----------



## Idiens

It past my bed time over here, to help you out while I sleep, here's another shot of the same hill.

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/Mystery2.jpg


----------



## tdw

Oh, THAT Belgian Congo. I knew that, just seeing if the rest of you were on your toes.


----------



## denby

pegasus1457 said:


> You never heard of the Belgian Congo? OK you are forgiven, there's not much sailing going on there


Wasn't the Congo Dutch?


----------



## Faster

UK or Ireland somewhere?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Faster said:


> UK or Ireland somewhere?


Wow, we're getting rather vague. I'm guilty of this too. Here's my guess: northern hemisphere somewhere?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

AFRICAN Continent, maybe????????


----------



## tdw

Cannot figure out the name of the town but I'm tinkin Tantallon is the castle. Scotland near Dunbar. East-Lothian near North Berwick.

edit - town is, I think, Nth Berwick.










I'm feeling pretty good about this.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Cannot figure out the name of the town but I'm tinkin Tantallon is the castle. Scotland near Dunbar. East-Lothian near North Berwick.
> 
> edit - town is, I think, Nth Berwick.


Damn, you are fast, I was just going to post Tantallon Castle, North Berwick, East Lothian, Scotland, but you beat me to it!


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Damn, you are fast, I was just going to post Tantallon Castle, North Berwick, East Lothian, Scotland, but you beat me to it!


I've had the castle for awhile but couldn't find a pic of the town but I think that one I posted clinches it.

Oh well, have to wait for Idiens to rouse from what is hopefully a drunken stupour. 

Oh yes and by the way - nyah nyah nyah.  Ah me you cannot keep a good Wombat down.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tdw said:


> Ah me you cannot keep a good Wombat down.


But how about a bad Wombat, since I don't know any good ones.


----------



## tdw

werebeagle said:


> But how about a bad Wombat, since I don't know any good ones.


OK so I'm a tad delusional.


----------



## Idiens

OK Wizard Wombat, you got it, take it away.


----------



## Idiens

Wake up Wombat!

While we're waiting, here Tantallon castle again

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/TCastle345.jpg

And a mini quiz

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/Mystery3.jpg

What's this?


----------



## tdw

Phew , that was lucky. Wombat was almost ready for his regular Friday evening piss up.

OK then. From an area we have recently visited.










edit - by 'we' I mean this little group, not me personally. That was a few years back.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Wake up Wombat!
> 
> While we're waiting, here Tantallon castle again
> 
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/TCastle345.jpg
> 
> And a mini quiz
> 
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/Mystery3.jpg
> 
> What's this?


Nudge nudge wink wink say no more. Certainly not a tenor nor an alto.


----------



## tdw

Damn, here I be, talking to myself again. Wombat off for beer and tucker. If I can manage it I'll try and stop in later , otherwise you will have to wait until the morning my time. If you havn't worked it out by then you are in trouble cos I'm off for the weekend. Ms Wombat has demanded a weekend on the water and who am I to refuse the dear girl. 

So come on you lot. This is a pretty easy one really.


----------



## Idiens

Just publish a new one mighty Wombat. They just have to turn their back on the previous one to solve my mini quiz.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Just publish a new one mighty Wombat. They just have to turn their back on the previous one to solve my mini quiz.


If they don't start concentrating on my lighthouse I'll answer the damn quiz and then have a big sulk.

From my hint, I'm right though aren't I ?

Geewhiz chaps and chapesses. It's not a hard one.

OK, that was a nice Pinot Gris, vichyssoise and a fine bit of dead cow that I ended up cooking myself but for now I'm off to bed. Times crossword awaits. (Its a sad day when a bloke goes to bed with nowt but a crossword puzzle but such is an old farts life.   )

ps - but tomorrow evening tucked up in a nice quiet bay somewhere may well be a different story.

pps - did you know that vichyssoise is an American dish ? this is the sort of guff you get from a slightly tipsy marsupial.


----------



## Idiens

*Spain, Balearic Islands, Formentera, Cabo Berberia, lighthouse*


----------



## pegasus1457

*a lighthouse diversion*

Since we are looking at lighthouses, you may be amused by the following:


----------



## Idiens

Any going for my mini quiz in the mean time?


----------



## Idiens

Well the wily wombat clearly knows the answer to my mini quiz and I'm pretty certain that I got his light house right, as he left a very pregnant clue. From his last message he is heading off with Ms Wombat today Sydney time, so here is another lighthouse to try to identify.

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/Anotherlighthouse.jpg


----------



## pegasus1457

*to make it easier to see Idiens photo*


----------



## TrueBlue

Interesting lighthouse shape - reminds me of a winch drum.


----------



## TrueBlue

It's amazing what Photoshop cropping and automated image adjustment can do for a muddy photo.


----------



## pegasus1457

TrueBlue said:


> It's amazing what Photoshop cropping and automated image adjustment can do for a muddy photo.


and this was the *best *of the photos that Idiems posted


----------



## Idiens

Hi guys, apart from the cropped version, when I click on the photos, they all come out the same. Am I doing something wrong with the link to photobucket?


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> *Spain, Balearic Islands, Formentera, Cabo Berberia, lighthouse*


Yawn !! Morning all. No need to shout it's early yet.

Yep.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Hi guys, apart from the cropped version, when I click on the photos, they all come out the same. Am I doing something wrong with the link to photobucket?


You are. I was having awful problems with this until I realised I was clicking on the wrong thing in photobucket (HTML button) and sometimes it worked sometimes it didn't. If you click the 'IMG Button' instead it sems to always work.


----------



## Idiens

tdw said:


> Yawn !! Morning all. No need to shout it's early yet.
> 
> Yep.


Sorry! I was in a hurry with a cut and paste.

I also have a muddy photo problem - is it contagious?


----------



## Idiens

OK, I've been using the direct link button, I'll try IMG Code next time.


----------



## tdw

Looking very Netherlands to me.


----------



## pegasus1457

The only clue I have been able to suss out of the photo is that the airliner is part of the SAS fleet. That got me to look all around the Scandivanian coasts but I haven't had any success.


----------



## Idiens

Not Netherlands, Skandinavia is good.


----------



## pegasus1457

Stockholm Harbor?


----------



## Idiens

No, not Stockholm harbour


----------



## tdw

Norway somewhere. Probably near Oslo but I'm fishing.

(weather crap in Sydney this morning. hope it clears)


----------



## Idiens

Not Norway. That should really limit the remaining choices.

Hope the weather improves.


----------



## Idiens

I'm off to bed again. I guess you will have found the place by morning. As the name may be more difficult to find, I'll settle for its coordinates.


----------



## tdw

It's near Copenhagen. Place called Nordre Rose. +55° 37' 58.80", +12° 40' 58.80. The Light guides shipping through the narrow passage between the mainland of Sjaelland and the island of Saltholm. Located in the Oresund about 600 m (3/8 mi) northeast of the Copenhagen airport.


----------



## JSL3

Dang, that Wombat is good.


----------



## tdw

JSL3 said:


> Dang, that Wombat is good.


You are most kind. (rips off shirt, exposes nipples and a somewhat flabby not quite a six pack ,runs round field like David Beckham on speed.)

Ok, so now go back to Idiens little quiz. Pegasus, you should have a head start on identifying that island.


----------



## tdw

Hope Idiens doesn't mind my presumption but I think the pics show I nailed it so here's another place. We sailed through here earlier this year. Pics are taken from Raven on our way out. My great great grandfather met his end here and is buried in the old graveyard of that church on the hill. I'd like to say he died doing something worthwhile but in fact he got pissed, fell into the old boat harbour and drowned. The coroner's report said "he was a man known to be of intemperate habits and was seen drunk around the town the previous evening." Onya gramps. He's very much the black sheep of the family especially as he was an American. Boston born. Arrived in Oz, probably on a whaler or a sealer in the early 19th century. Yes it's true, your old Wombat is part septic. Oh the ignominy of it all.


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Wake up Wombat!
> 
> And a mini quiz
> 
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Idiens/Mystery3.jpg
> 
> What's this?


Too easy guys. It is Bass Rock across the strait from Tantallon Castle.
Now can I play with the big boys?

A minor quibble about the Nordre Lighthouse: this picture (captured from Google Earth's gallery) has a tower which is missing from Idien's photo. Which makes me ask: when was your photo taken? Is it current? Or is the Google Earth photo out of date?


----------



## Idiens

Well done Wombat and Pegasus.

My picture of the Nordre Rose was taken in July 2005 as I sailed past. It could be that the radar tower has been added since or removed before.


----------



## Idiens

TDW - Are those Australian skies?


----------



## pegasus1457

It's looking a lot like Melbourne Oz


----------



## TrueBlue

Idiens is a very early riser . . . 4:00 am - Saturday Brussels time? It's still 10:00 pm Friday on the USA east coast.


----------



## pegasus1457

*puzzled*

I was convinced it was Melbourne for a number of reasons:

It is in the southern hemisphere since the photos were shot in January
We know wombat is an Aussie
The mole on the end of the spit of land is a good match for the same type of feature at the entrance to Melbourne harbor.
But:

The photos were taken 30 seconds apart, basically in the same boat position
The waterfront shows non-residential buildings but not skyscrapers, so this is not the center of a large city
The waterfront is bulkheaded
I can't find any stretch in Melbourne harbor which matches this description
I am giving up for the evening so I can get up early and get the boat cover finished before the snow on Sunday.

Wombat, enjoy your sail


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tdw said:


> exposes nipples and a somewhat flabby not quite a six pack ,


Why settle for a six pack when you can have a keg?


----------



## Idiens

I think one photo is of Nobbys / Scratchley Fort and the other of Christ Church Cathedral, both in Newcastle, NSW, Oz.


----------



## Faster

Idiens said:


> I think one photo is of Nobbys / Scratchley Fort and the other of Christ Church Cathedral, both in Newcastle, NSW, Oz.


I think you've got it Idiens, I'm sure the wombat will give you this one when he comes to... That rather distinctive tower clinches it.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> I think one photo is of Nobbys / Scratchley Fort and the other of Christ Church Cathedral, both in Newcastle, NSW, Oz.


Spot On. Newcastle NSW Australia.

(but Idiens should be disqualified cos he didn't note the lat and long but we'll forgive him cos he got Fort Scratchley. )

Anyway, Idiens it is.


----------



## tdw

werebeagle said:


> Why settle for a six pack when you can have a keg?


Keg's are somewhat firmer than this old Wombat's belly.


----------



## tdw

Need to get approval from the great Blue Bottle hisself but if Alex approves maybe we should bend the rules a tad and allow a result if the original poster is off line. Something along the lines of not just naming the place but posting another pic that positively identifies the location. 

Alex, you around ? 

What does everyone else think ?


----------



## Idiens

Well here's a muddy river picture.


----------



## Idiens

TDW - do Google Earth frame-grabs count for your new rule?


----------



## pegasus1457

I would say no, not unless it is a place you have been.


----------



## Idiens

Pegasus - Does that mean that because I have not been to Newcastle NSW and photographed the church by myself, my finding it does not qualify?


----------



## Faster

Looks like Europe, tidal river.. somewhere in Holland in a part of the Rhine? (ground elevation looks a bit high for Holland, but maybe in the south?)


----------



## Idiens

Not Holland or the Rhine


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Pegasus - Does that mean that because I have not been to Newcastle NSW and photographed the church by myself, my finding it does not qualify?


.
To answer you both I'm talking about a pic to provide evidence that you know the answer. So from that angle, yes a google pic is proof enough. So even though I've never been to Copenhagen the pic I posted of Nordres Rose was a positive id.

I hadn't realised earlier that these are supposed to be places the poster has visited. Fair enough but I have been guilty of not following that rule. I will in future if that's the regulation.

My personal feeling is that I don't care where the pic comes from but it does have to be a place you have visited, not necessarily by boat.

Makes sense now ?


----------



## Idiens

It would certainly make the thread run faster, if the "evidence" photo is clear enough, like your's or Pegasus's of the Nordre Rose. It would also reduce the pressure on the original poster to return regularly to check if anyone had got the answer. - What with time-zones and weekends and all.

Maybe we could say that one other poster should confirm the likeness of the original and evidence picture as adequate, if the original poster does not return so early.


----------



## JohnRPollard

tdw said:


> .My personal feeling is that I don't care where the pic comes from but it does have to be a place you have visited, not necessarily by boat. Makes sense now ?


I don't know that it's a rule, but that is how I've been playing.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> .
> My personal feeling is that I don't care where the pic comes from but it does have to be a place you have visited, not necessarily by boat.





> I don't know that it's a rule, but that is how I've been playing.


As have I.....


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> It would certainly make the thread run faster, if the "evidence" photo is clear enough, like your's or Pegasus's of the Nordre Rose. It would also reduce the pressure on the original poster to return regularly to check if anyone had got the answer. - What with time-zones and weekends and all.
> 
> Maybe we could say that one other poster should confirm the likeness of the original and evidence picture as adequate, if the original poster does not return so early.


I'd agree with that. If you think you know the answer, post it with a pic, and if someone else confirms then it's given a big gold star.


----------



## Idiens

So I had better not post this one?










I did photograph it myself, but I have never been there.

I think it would be better if the original poster stuck to his own photos of places he has actually visited. I guess it doesn't matter if the visit was not made by boat, but it should be possible to sail there by boat.


----------



## Idiens

I guess one could still win, by being the first and just naming the place correctly, but then it has to be confirmed by the original poster. After all, you may know a place very well but not have a picture of it. - but maybe we can all drive Google Earth for an aero shot, or use it to provide Lat/Long.


----------



## tdw

I don't really care about the original pic but am content with the "you have to have been there sometime" rule. I'd argue against the poster having to had taken the pic mainly cos an awful lot of place I've been too I simply don't have any pics of and/or they are non digital. 

I stress that all I'm trying to do is speed up the process of declaring a winner. If you can't post a pic that confirms your answer then you have to wait until original poster in on line. 

Over to you Idiens. (with all this carry on I missed the pic you posted. my whoops.)


----------



## Idiens

OK, since we have no way of knowing where a pic originated, and we do want the thread to have minimum down time.... let's run with Wombat rules.

Now let's see who can nail that muddy river pic.

(Do we need a guideline on how long to wait before adding clues?)


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> OK, since we have no way of knowing where a pic originated, and we do want the thread to have minimum down time.... let's run with Wombat rules.
> 
> Now let's see who can nail that muddy river pic.
> 
> (Do we need a guideline on how long to wait before adding clues?)


Nah. Let's not get toooooo uptight about all this. Keep it clean and simple, throw in whatever hints you might like whenever you like. I just wanted to avoid the eight hours plus downtime whenever you've gone to bed or I've buggered off for the weekend.

OK. Not Holland. Looks channel/north sea port to me. Somewhere Belgium or France ? Don't think it's Med cos of the mud and the tide.


----------



## Idiens

Not Belgium or France


----------



## Faster

Idiens... while we're puzzling this, how about telling us about your summer... like where you went/what you did in August<g><G>

Seriously, I still think we're in Europe, and I see a Dehler and a powerboat that looks distinctly German.... Nicht Waar? (sorry, obviously I don't know German...)


----------



## Idiens

Nicht wahr? (Not true) 

This was a dull year, I spent the first half of it fitting a new engine and the second half avoiding strong and unfriendly wind. Not of my own making, I might add.

But I did meet a lot of nice people, even rope makers, ate vastly more than I should, and saw more of historic places than I never expected to see.

P.S. Europe's good.


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Pegasus - Does that mean that because I have not been to Newcastle NSW and photographed the church by myself, my finding it does not qualify?


No! I was referring to *posting* the mystery pic, not *finding* it.


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> I did photograph it myself, but I have never been there.


I can tell. It resembles your other photos . So we can make an exception for Idiens -- he can post pictures from anywhere


----------



## Faster

Tidal range eliminates the Baltic... so now I'm leaning towards the UK..... I'm pretty sure you left a good clue but so far its only led me to Gateshead on the Tyne and I can't find a match....


----------



## sailhog

Northern coast of Spain?


----------



## pegasus1457

I am going with Cowles on the Isle of Wight. It is the only place I have found where they make use of this peculiar pattern of floating docks in the middle of the river, parallel to the flow.

It smells of England, and, remember, these are not all small sailboats, so a series of bridges, even opening bridges, makes it an unlikely location to moor a sailboat. That eliminates most locations on rivers in England, Gateshead-on-Tyne included.

I have to admit that I have not found a satisfactory match to the surrounding buildings -- much of the riverfront in Cowles seems to 
be dedicated to the marine industry: yachtbuilding, sail ofts, etc.

As they say in Brussels: merde, alors!


----------



## Faster

In the spirit of friendly competition, Pegasus, after a closer look at that picture I've convinced myself that the float is indeed in a basin off the main river flow. 

There are indeed a lot of bridges on the Tyne.. I couldn't find a match either towards the sea.


----------



## tdw

Not Cowes, I'm sure. Water is too clean and nothing in Cowes matches. Don't like it. 

Tyne also doesn't quite match.

Faster - If its a basin where does the main river flow ? I reckon it's a channel not a basin. 

I agree it's UK. If I'm not mistaken that's a RNLI vessel on the finger.

As for clues, the old steamer that's taken the hard against the sea wall has to be a clue. Looks like an old pilot boat to me.

Maybe need to have a closer look at say, Liverpool and Glasgow. 

Building on the hill. Hospital maybe ?


----------



## pegasus1457

It is not Liverpool or Glasgow, no matches there. The landscape looke similar to Stockholm, but cannot find a match there.

Did you notice that Idiens was being cagey: he said it was not the Rhine. He didn't say "not Germany" as he did for France, Belgium, Holland.

I haven't found anything vaguely like the photo on Germany's Baltic/North Sea coasts. All the rest is lakes, and there's no tide there.

I am going to bed. Putting the cover on the boat in the snow depressed me. Even a single malt didn't cheer me up.


----------



## Faster

I may be reading too much into it, but I think the clue was the reference to "rope makers"... Germany doesn't have a serious river on tidewater.

The UK has lots of mud harbours....

It's getting late here too....


----------



## Idiens

You are getting warm Faster. UK is good and yes rope maker is a clue.










But its not any of the places mentioned so far. As extra clues, at the entrance of this river, expect to meet these tiny critters










Further up the river, pass these fortifications, built to keep the Dutch out.










Further still reaches the mystery photo and shortly after that comes the first bridge.


----------



## Idiens

Faster said:


> Germany doesn't have a serious river on tidewater.


Hmmmm.... How about the Elbe to Hamburg, the Weser to Bremen or the Ems to Emden?


----------



## Idiens

Dang, Wombat, you are good, but not close yet. Those extra clues should clinch it.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Dang, Wombat, you are good, but not close yet. Those extra clues should clinch it.


Careful , you'll turn my head. Ms Wombat already reckons I'm disappearing up my own arsehole.

the Haven, Harwich , Suffolk. Maybe but I'm still working on the proof.

I think the fort is Landgarde but it's not coming together perfectly. (edit)


----------



## Idiens

tdw said:


> the Haven, Harwich , Suffolk. Maybe but I'm still working on the proof.


No, try elsewhere.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> No, try elsewhere.


Yeah, i'd pretty much given up on that. Buggered. Off to bed.

Has to be east coast England. Maybe Devon. Leave it to the rest of you for now.

ps - wonderful weekend. Anchored near an old gaff rigged Spray skippered by a lovely bloke by the name of Ken, just into Sydney from the UK via Panama and Fiji.


----------



## Idiens

East coast is good, but not Devon, which is more on the South coast.

Sailing is more fun that Googling. Wish I was sailing where Ken is.


----------



## pegasus1457

I am going for Plymouth. I believe I have found the fortification, but the finger dock still eludes me


----------



## Idiens

Not Plymouth Peg - try East Coast, like TDW suggested.


----------



## Faster

Near Ipswich?


----------



## TSteele65

Burnham-On-Crouch?


----------



## JohnRPollard

I'm trying to think back on the Aubrey-Maturin series, important ports of call along the east coast of England, with shipping infrastructure such as cordage at the ready. Didn't they pull into Hull once, coming or going on a Baltic mission?


----------



## Faster

Yeah, I like the look of the Hull area but can't find that #$%@ dock there or Ipswich, which certainly has the large container port.


----------



## pegasus1457

My last gasp: Chatham. It has a ropemaking factory/museum. It has two fortifications, one on a peninsula, the other on an island. It is clearly a deep water port, and it has this finger dock which looks almost like the one in the mystery photo, and I can identify the lifeboat and the pilot boat, I think (red circles). But the buildings alongside the bulkhead don't match ...


----------



## TSteele65

ummm.....Grimsby?


----------



## Faster

I'd say you got it, Pegasus... the building (yellowish) beside the parking lot is a match for the crooked veranda on the original photo. The dock looks right but the tide's up, of course. And the rope museum would seem to clinch it. Well done (again)

Edit: Found it too... 51 23 39.7N, 31 29 11E


----------



## pegasus1457

I will wait for a confirmation from Idiens -- he should still be awake


----------



## Idiens

Well done Pegasus. Yes Chatham. I thought the reference to the Dutch attacks would have taken people straight to Chatham. Second Anglo Dutch war and all. (There are not many folk the Brits have not had a war with).


----------



## tdw

Well I'll be damned. 

Onya Pegasus, well spotted indeed.

I'd dismissed Chatham and Rochester, despite the rope musem cos I couldn't make that Google Earth view match the pic. I still can't find that bloody staircase, guess it is obscured by the shadow of the buidling.

edit - way to go in identifying the lifeboat. maybe your idiot old wombat should have gone looking for his own clue. !! Think you got the steamer wrong though. It's the other one. 

That was good. Idiens, you set a good puzzle.


NEXT.....come on I havn't got all day you know !! What ? Oh, well, yes, it is only 0830 so I guess I do have all day. Take you time then. ;-) (you can't add a smiley to an edit, did you know that ?)


----------



## pegasus1457

*Here is your next Mission Impossible, Mr. Phelps*

This one has no obvious clues. If you have ever seen it you will remember it.
If not, .....


----------



## tdw

Nothing from me. Water looks central americanish, low scrubby tress say cold so north america.


Interesting though how that rock formation resembles an eagle or a hawk.


----------



## Idiens

I've certainly not been there. Any clues? (I couldn't find anything out from Mr. Phelps) So I shall choose not to accept it.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Nothing from me. Water looks central americanish, low scrubby tress say cold so north america.
> 
> Interesting though how that rock formation resembles an eagle or a hawk.


First guess - wrong hemisphere.
Second guess - getting there

BTW are there only 4 of us playing these days?


----------



## TrueBlue

> BTW are there only 4 of us playing these days?


Sure appears that way.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> First guess - wrong hemisphere.
> Second guess - getting there
> 
> BTW are there only 4 of us playing these days?


West Coast Canada/Alaska perhaps ? I'm thinking maybe somewhere on the inside passage to Juneau ?

Looks more like five - Idiens, Pegasus, Faster, TB and a large furry but oh so cuddly rat.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> .... I still can't find that bloody staircase, guess it is obscured by the shadow of the buidling.
> )


Tdw - the staircase is submerged because the tide's up!



> West Coast Canada/Alaska perhaps


Have to be Alaska if so... too barren for BC coast.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Somewhere in the Bay of Islands, New Zealand?


----------



## retclt

Galapagos? I'm not real smart but wanted to play.


----------



## tdw

Hang on, Pegasus said that Central America was wrong hemisphere. Now last time I checked all of Central and Northern America are both Northern Hemisphere. So all of America is out except for most of South America. 

Did Pegasus make a mistake ? 

If not then John P may be on to something although I doubt it's Bay of Islands. Northern tip of South Island round Marlborough Sounds maybe.


----------



## retclt

Hey TD! I said I wasn't very smart. It's in the Ocean close to South America . . . West of Equador . . . I think. Wrong Hemisphere but I'm in the game! HAH!!!


----------



## retclt

Okay, I'm changing my guess.

Austin, Texas . . . . . . . . . . . . . I Mean . . . Iceland.


----------



## Slooptattoo

Pegasus, I'm avidly watching and enjoying the photos, I just don't know any of these places..........Google got me into the same area once by trying to find a particular ferry, oh well, I'll keep looking and enjoying the thread though! Maybe I'll see something I know down the line!


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> First guess - wrong hemisphere.
> Second guess - getting there


First guess was Central America, second cold, North America... I'm confused too.

If the cold part was the "getting there" then I'm leaning toward Patagonia for the dramatic terrain and lack of vegetation.


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> Okay, I'm changing my guess.
> 
> Austin, Texas . . . . . . . . . . . . . I Mean . . . Iceland.


I'm tinking old RetClt took one for the team. 

Now , is it Austin Iceland or maybe Austin Cambridge or even Austin Healey ?



Faster,
I like Patagonia as well except tht it doesn't look frigid enough. I fear Pegasus did make a typo but we need him to clear it up for us. By the looks of things he's off in la la land.


----------



## retclt

Who knows TD. I just know I had the Sandals one figured out the other day but someone beat me to it. I zoomed in on the sign on the pier and google did the rest. I guessed Catalina Island but had to pass due to the 20 foot thick firewall here at work. If I guess one tonight I have a pretty cool one saved for the European sailors.

I hear a Pilsner Urquell calling . . . . . . . I'm outta here soon!!! Home to the lazyboy and a tall glass.


----------



## Faster

Yeah, the other problem with Patagonia is that there's an inference that it's an area not so remote... he expected someone to have been there.... Not many of us adventure that far.

Which puts us back to perhaps NZ or some other Pacific location.


----------



## retclt

Yea, Where did Peg go anyway. We need some right/wrong input. More clues/hints would be welcome.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Hang on, Pegasus said that Central America was wrong hemisphere. Now last time I checked all of Central and Northern America are both Northern Hemisphere. So all of America is out except for most of South America.
> 
> Did Pegasus make a mistake ?
> 
> If not then John P may be on to something although I doubt it's Bay of Islands. Northern tip of South Island round Marlborough Sounds maybe.


Sorry to have been misleading -- by hemisphere I meant the Americas vs the rest of the world. It is neither North or South America (nor Central for that matter).

Hint: google for the rock shape and see what you come up with

Hint: 43.161713°

You shouldn't need more


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> Yea, Where did Peg go anyway. We need some right/wrong input. More clues/hints would be welcome.


They would indeed. As would that Pilsener.


----------



## retclt

............ Fiji


----------



## retclt

Micronesia!!!!!!!!!!!!

OOPS! forgot the hint. Somebody hurry . . . I have another guess . . . not so stupid this time.


----------



## tdw

43.16 if all of America is out, can only mean three things. Japan, Tasmania or New Zealand.


----------



## retclt

Yep TD, that was my thougt too.

I'm looking at the Northeast part of Japan.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> 43.16 if all of America is out, can only mean three things. Japan, Tasmania or New Zealand.


... and so far the shoreline of NZ at that lat doesn't appear to match.

Can you eliminate Taz, td?


----------



## retclt

Vladivostok Russia . . . or close to?


. . . . . . . no Croatia!


----------



## Faster

... unless pegs is being clever and 43.16 is the long... then there are some interesting coastline features on Madagascar's West coast...... which also puts us back into the more subtropical looking waters in the pic.


----------



## JohnRPollard

I had though of Tasmania earlier, bu tfigure dth eWombat would have spotted it. I'll toss this over the fence: Cradle Mountain, Tasmania.


----------



## pegasus1457

You guys are making this harder than it should be. You have overlooked an easier alternative to the Americas.

Maybe I should have added the N


----------



## retclt

I'm still putting around the Med


----------



## retclt

While looking for that damn rock I just found some really nice neighborhoods I'd like to live in near Saint-Tropez. Wow the gotta lot of pools there!


----------



## Faster

Northwest Spain near Corruna?


----------



## pegasus1457

retclt said:


> While looking for that damn rock I just found some really nice neighborhoods I'd like to live in near Saint-Tropez. Wow the gotta lot of pools there!


Keep looking. Bridget Bardot is in one of those pools.
You are getting warmer.


----------



## retclt

Is she practicing to be a girl?


----------



## retclt

How about a 50 mile radius of Marseilles?


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> ... and so far the shoreline of NZ at that lat doesn't appear to match.
> 
> Can you eliminate Taz, td?


Tassie not looking good. Unfortunately Google Earth has not really caught up with Tassie so you cannot zoom in as far as I would like but the pic does not look Tasmania and if 43.1617 then it has to be in the Port Davey. Water colour is all wrong for Tassie. That place is riddled with Tea Tree so most inland waterways have that tea stained look.


----------



## retclt

You'd better hurry TD! I'm on the Northeast coast of Spain and I feel really really warm!


----------



## Faster

Surely we're not close to Hvar again are we? Croation coast is a lat fit too.


----------



## retclt

I already guessed Croatia. Was that warmer than the northeast coast of Spain?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Riou Island?


----------



## retclt

Dalmation Coast


----------



## tdw

I thinking now maybe somewhere in the Frioul Archipeligo.


----------



## pegasus1457

Well, *retclt*, you call yourself _shameless infidel_, but you are shamelessly lazy. I'll bet when you were in school you got a gold star for showing up.
Roll up your sleeves and get down to work like Wombat!

He is going to eat your lunch!

Go, wombat!


----------



## retclt

I've soured every inch of Croatia and most of France. If this is a bet against the soggy one I'm in. But I'm heading home for that Pilsner.

Hey Wombat . . . stay out of France while I'm on the road . . . Got it?!?!?!


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> I've soured every inch of Croatia and most of France. If this is a bet against the soggy one I'm in. But I'm heading home for that Pilsner.
> 
> Hey Wombat . . . stay out of France while I'm on the road . . . Got it?!?!?!


Yes dear , whatever you say. 

Only problem is if I'm correct and it is somewhere in the Frioul Archipelago I've already invaded La Nationale de Froggy.  .

But I'll keep that to myself.


----------



## doncindy

Rockport, MA?


----------



## retclt

I'm at home base and back aboard. TD, I know you snuck into France while I was on the road. No matter, I have a cold pilsner at arms reach ready to solve.


----------



## pegasus1457

doncindy said:


> Rockport, MA?


Go to your room!


----------



## pegasus1457

Geez, guys, you disappoint. Given half the coordinate, there are just a handful of locations on the coast. What is holding you up.

I think wombat is exhausted after his weekend sail and his piece of cow.


----------



## Faster

La Ciotat - Bec de l'Aigle (Eagle's Beak), France

it was 43 "decimal" 16N - not 43deg16'!


----------



## retclt

Hey Peg, can we rule out Croatia? I feel like I'm playing Risk and TD's buiding an army.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Faster is the only one awake tonight!*



Faster said:


> La Ciotat - Bec de l'Aigle (Eagle's Beak), France
> 
> it was 43 "decimal" 16N - not 43deg16'!


The clue said 43.1... I cut and pasted it right from Google Earth.
Magnificent piece of rock isn't it?

Not a bad place to spend a week cruising, between Marseille on the west and Antibes on the east. Done it twice.

Good food, nice scenery, good food, occasionally some wind, good food. Oh, yes, good food 

It's your game, Faster!


----------



## retclt

Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faster

I'm spending waaaay too much time here...... Good one, Pegasus, looks like quite the scenery indeed.

Here's an easy one:


----------



## retclt

Easy for who?


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Geez, guys, you disappoint. Given half the coordinate, there are just a handful of locations on the coast. What is holding you up.
> 
> I think wombat is exhausted after his weekend sail and his piece of cow.


Not to mention the fact that he's got a business to run as well. Sailnet is only my second job you know, and it doesn't pay anywhere near as well as the first.


----------



## retclt

The outskirts of Montreal


----------



## retclt

New Westminster, BC???


----------



## Faster

Shameless, indeed.... sorry, Bob, no and no.


----------



## Idiens

The river barges look familiar - is that in Germany? Holland?

On the other hand, that Chinese like structure in the foreground suggests otherwise. Far East or the USA?


----------



## Idiens

*Parkhaven Rotterdam*

OK, don't give any clues.

Parkhaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands

51 54 12.98N 04 27 59.52 E


----------



## Idiens

Just found out how to clip a pic from Google.


----------



## retclt

Sorry, those barges are in the wrong place. Try again.


----------



## Idiens

Hadn't thought of that. But the Chinese restaurant barge is still there. Does that count?


----------



## retclt

Sorry, my ******* popped out there. I hope you win. That was GOOD! I didn't even attempt this one.


----------



## Idiens

Well it looks like it's down to the two of us.

Have a go at this one while we wait for Faster.


----------



## Faster

Idiens said:


> OK, don't give any clues.
> 
> Parkhaven, Rotterdam, Netherlands
> 
> 51 54 12.98N 04 27 59.52 E


Good Morning...

I said it was easy... even thought I forgot Idiens lived just around the corner!
Indeed, Rotterdam, taken from the middle platform of the Euromast (the shadow of which you can see in Idiens' shot). I'd hoped the chinese restuarant sent some the wrong way.....

So carry on with Idiens picture.

Tropical vegetation, a fishing "industry" of sorts, a sizable collection of what appears to be local boats (on floats - a bit unusual) and steep terrain. An eclectic mix of sailboats too. Hmmmm.. looks a bit Caribbean with the colours on the landing.


----------



## pegasus1457

Something about it doesn't look right for the Caribbean. Water too muddy. The colored pavement looks more European to me. Minimal shelter provided by the breakwater. Either a region where storms are non-existent (is there such a place?) or a geography where there are no natural harbors. Steep slope at the shoreline -- volcanic origin.

I am going for a mid-Atlantic volcanic island: the Canaries (could also be the Azores)


----------



## Idiens

The right direction Peg, keep going


----------



## Sapperwhite

Madeira


no water isn't blue enough.


----------



## Idiens

A bit more precision is required Sapper.


----------



## Faster

Machico, Madeira


----------



## Idiens

Yep, Faster as usual.


----------



## Sapperwhite

DAMN YOU FASTER!!! I almost had one.

I've always enjoyed pictures of Madeiras steep terrain.


----------



## Idiens

There's obviously some tactics required to win


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster --
You wouldn't have solved without my incisive deductive reasoning


----------



## pegasus1457

Did you notice that the nice striped paving is not in the Google Earth sat photo, but shows up in the accompanying photo that faster grabbed to show us his prowess?

This kind of improvement (the new paving in this tiny village) is typical of what EU governments did with the funds that were sloshing around in the early EU days for poorer parts of Europe -- France, for example, made enormous infrastructure and cosmetic improvements in Guadeloupe and Martinique. Have you seen the new airport in Point-a-Pitre, Guadeloupe?


----------



## Idiens

Hey don't knock it Peg. There are a lot of marina improvements going on with EU subsidies.


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Hey don't knock it Peg. There are a lot of marina improvements going on with EU subsidies.


It wasn't a knock, it was an observation. New ports in the Eu now are equipped with pumpout facilities for marine toilets. Imagine that!


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> Faster --
> You wouldn't have solved without my incisive deductive reasoning


Too true - but after the Canaries were nixed, the Cape Verdes were too arid so that left Madeira. The google earth picture was indeed out of date, but the detail photo was current. In any event the concrete dock/breakwater stood out despite the lack of other modifications.

Sorry, Sapper, but I had not seen your post (or Idiens response) while I was scouring the coast of Madeira.

So here's an interesting view... no debate, I don't think, on which part of the world... but it's a bit off the beaten track for many.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Hmmm...

Fringing barrier reefs and lagoons. Too much elevation to be in the Tuamotus. Not enough elevation to be in French Polynesia. Must be the Caribbean. But Faster already told us that that should be a debate. 

I'll check back when I can be more specific.


----------



## Faster

kwaltersmi said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> ... But Faster already told us that that should be a debate...


What I meant is that there likely would be no debate. Caribbean is good.


----------



## JSL3

Is it Dominica?


----------



## retclt

Chinamans hat off Sandy Beach Oahu


----------



## Idiens

Martinique?


----------



## Faster

Definitely not Hawaii (see post#1085)... The rest are warm but not warm enough.


----------



## Idiens

Tortola BVA?


----------



## kwaltersmi

I'm thinking Northeast side of Martinique, but that's just a hunch and I don't have anything specific.


----------



## Faster

Sorry, no.


----------



## tdw

Carriacou ?

Still working out the exact position but i do know that fishing boat went aground during Ivan in 2004.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Carriacou ?
> 
> Still working out the exact position but i do know that fishing boat went aground during Ivan in 2004.


Gimme the two islands in the background and it's yours!


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Gimme the two islands in the background and it's yours!


Petit San Vincent and Petit Marteninque ?

(my information is that the boat went aground off Petit Carenage (aka Turtle Beach).)


----------



## pegasus1457

Good onya, soggy wombat!


----------



## tdw

OK. This might test some of you but if you know your yachting then it be fairly easy.

PS - I want exact location.

Have at it.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Petit San Vincent and Petit Marteninque ?
> 
> (my information is that the boat went aground off Petit Carenage (aka Turtle Beach).)


Well done, Wombat!

We hiked right around the northern tip of Carriacou, spent a couple of hours on that beach - had it completely to ourselves, then walked around the mangroves to the nearest town on the windward side (the name escapes me at the moment) and took one of the infamous Carriacou buses back to Tyrell Bay.

We'd spent the previous night anchored off Petit St Vincent after snorkeling the reefs there. Marvelous cruising here, very low key and quiet.

Game on. You're up, tdw.


----------



## tdw

Sorry, I jumped the gun there. Was sure I had it and had new pic ready to go. Bit anxious on the send button.  Carriacou look a marvelous place. Even looks relatively peaceful, as in not so many people.


----------



## Faster

Flamin' Wombat!! Precious few clues there - I'm thinking that those are left hand drive vehicles by the way they are parked. Pretty boat right there...IT looks American to me for some reason. Interesting basin too with the lift bridge.

Hmmmm.


----------



## retclt

Perth..........


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Flamin' Wombat!! Precious few clues there - I'm thinking that those are left hand drive vehicles by the way they are parked. Pretty boat right there...IT looks American to me for some reason. Interesting basin too with the lift bridge.
> 
> Hmmmm.


In fact there are quite a few clues both in the pic and in my preamble. You've even noticed one of them.

Not LHD motors, they are in fact not even parked. Waiting for something yes but not parked.

I cannot give you any more info on the old yawl but I'd put money on her not being American. Long way from home if she is.

Here's another pic of the same place a couple of days later.


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> Perth..........


Nope, but depending on which Perth you are talking about you are either on the wrong side of the world or the wrong side of the continent.


----------



## Faster

Hobart's 7th annual Australian Wooden Boat festival, Tasmania?










Sorry, I think this is right(note the boats in the background and then in td's last pic). But I don't want to hog this so someone else should feel free to take one here.


----------



## pegasus1457

Dunalley, Tasmania

not Hobart


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Hobart's 7th annual Wooden Boat festival, Tasmania?


Done and dusted.

It's a pic of Constitution Dock, Hobart. Better known for when these babies arrive in town. This is the red hot favourite for this year's Sydney to Hobart.


----------



## Faster

I got lucky here... the Dutch flag on the tender and all, but searched for boat festivals and that came up on the first page, with the confirmation picture right there.

Found it on Google earth.. still not sure what the cars would be waiting for there, td, the other bridge, perhaps?

Anyway, I'll leave it for Kwalt or even the tireless and persistent Bob "retclt" to post the next one. If none do in the next couple of hours I'll throw one up.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Dunalley, Tasmania
> 
> not Hobart


You really had me going with that answer Pegasus. Then I realised you'd locked onto the opening bridge across the canal, right ?

If faster doesn't want it , you go right ahead.

I have to say that I prefer solving these things to setting them.

Final point, a good mate of mine built that model tugboat. From taking the lines off the original through to machining a working brass bell on the bridge to the hand made rope fenders. It's very good.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> I got lucky here... the Dutch flag on the tender and all, but searched for boat festivals and that came up on the first page, with the confirmation picture right there.
> 
> Found it on Google earth.. still not sure what the cars would be waiting for there, td, the other bridge, perhaps?
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave it for Kwalt or even the tireless and persistent Bob "retclt" to post the next one. If none do in the next couple of hours I'll throw one up.


First up gets to post.

The opening bridge which is of course the entrance to the dock is only one lane wide so those cars are stopped to allow traffic from the other side.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Alright, I'll take the freebie, though I didn't earn it.

Since Wombat's first photo reminded me of one of my favorite little harbors, I'll use that:


----------



## JohnRPollard

Not so fast, Wombat.

We want more info on Casilda. I found this description, but I'm not certain it's the right boat: "The 'Casilda' was built in Dunalley in 1915 by the Rattenbury brothers and a team of local shipwrights."

Also, more photos of "Leopard" please. Looks like the S-H record could be in jeopardy if there's any wind. I wish Giulietta would stop by and explain some of the design features. I see daggerboards, hull chines, funny stuff on the boom, etc.


----------



## djodenda

You know, we're all pretty lucky that we've been to these interesting places...


----------



## tdw

JohnRPollard said:


> Not so fast, Wombat.
> 
> We want more info on Casilda. I found this description, but I'm not certain it's the right boat: "The 'Casilda' was built in Dunalley in 1915 by the Rattenbury brothers and a team of local shipwrights."
> 
> Also, more photos of "Leopard" please. Looks like the S-H record could be in jeopardy if there's any wind. I wish Giulietta would stop by and explain some of the design features. I see daggerboards, hull chines, funny stuff on the boom, etc.


Dunally is just around the corner from Hobart. It's a small town on the lagoon at the end of the Denison canal which links the lagoon to the D'Entrecasteaux Channel. Tasmania is , and long has been, the centre of timber boat building in Australia largley due to the abundance (past tense) of Huon Pine, one of the very finest boat building timbers known to man. I'll ask around my mates in the timber boat society and see what I can glean.

Leopard is a Bruce Farr Super Maxi, built in Australia for Mike Slade a London property developer, shipped to the UK where she murdered the Fastnet and is now back in Oz for a tilt at the Syd-Hob. 30 metres long, 47 metre mast, 15,000 sq feet of sail and a 5.5 metre draft. I believe the plan is that she wins the Hobart (presumably also takes the record but the weather has a say in that) then she sails to NZ hoping to break the trans Tasman record. For more pics have a look at

http://www.leopard3.com/the_yacht.html

"The hull is matched to a set of efficient underwater foils including a canting keel, twin asymmetric lifting canards forward and a single rudder on centerline aft. The stability boost added by canting the keel is equivalent to 200 crew members sitting on the rail, without the added weight. Two hydraulic cylinders typically operating at a load of 61 tonnes cant the keel."

fookin' 'ell.

OTOH, Bass Strait has sent more than one contender home with their rudder tucked between their canting keel.

ps - in case you are wondering why she is motoring down Sydney Harbour but is listing to port.........her mast is too tall to get under the Sydney Harbour Bridge and they had to cant the keel to induce heel to get her under. You have to love that.


----------



## tdw

djodenda said:


> You know, we're all pretty lucky that we've been to these interesting places...


Wish I'd been to them all !!


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> You really had me going with that answer Pegasus. Then I realised you'd locked onto the opening bridge across the canal, right ?


You give me too little credit, Dr. Watson -- I googled the name of the yawl, _Casilda_, and got her lineage on the first hit. Built by the Rattenbury brothers in 1915 in Dunnaley, Tasmania


----------



## retclt

djodenda said:


> You know, we're all pretty lucky that we've been to these interesting places...


Amen brother!


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> You really had me going with that answer Pegasus. Then I realised you'd locked onto the opening bridge across the canal, right ?
> 
> If faster doesn't want it , you go right ahead.


I'll defer to *Faster*


----------



## tdw

kwaltersmi said:


> Alright, I'll take the freebie, though I didn't earn it.
> 
> Since Wombat's first photo reminded me of one of my favorite little harbors, I'll use that:


Ok then. Back to business. (bugger I've got a meeting in an hour)

Mainland USA ?? Looks coldish to me.

What's that in the foreground ? Some kind of military base or just a communications station. ?

(bugger me, they give the poor old wombat a hard time for being clueless !!)


----------



## retclt

This is a tough one. How about a google hint.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> You give me too little credit, Dr. Watson -- I googled the name of the yawl, _Casilda_, and got her lineage on the first hit. Built by the Rattenbury brothers in 1915 in Dunnaley, Tasmania


Did you see this ?

http://www.nrico.com.au/private/casilda/index.html


----------



## JohnRPollard

TDW,

Thanks for the additional info. Neat stuff.

Back to Kwalt's mystery photo:

My first thought was "Winter Harbor, Maine", where until recently the US Navy had a radio/tracking station. But Maine has so many natural protected harbors, that they don't need to build giant breakwaters and jetties.

So we have a radar/radio station, mountains down to the sea, a man-made breakwater harbour, fairly large body of water given the surf that's breaking in the foreground, some high cliffs, fairly significant tide range by the looks of the piers so must be salt water.

Then we have this statement from djodenda: "You know, we're all pretty lucky that we've been to these interesting places..." Which makes me wonder whether that was a generic comment or one specific to this photo. If specific, then I lean towards Washington State, where djodenda hails from. Beyond that I'm stumped. Also wondering about Alaska....


----------



## Faster

I can't think of any area on the West Coast (US, Canada,incl. Alaska) that's likely to have that large a harbour (with shallow enough water for such breakwaters) that would also be on "open water" as evidenced by the swells.

The vegetation does not look tropical, that's for sure, and the comm station looks like a major one, by a government with money...

I think Kwalt's going to have to give us a nudge.

My question - not North America?


----------



## Idiens

That cliff face reminds me of bits of NZ.


----------



## WinterRiver

Pillar Point Harbor, Princeton-by-the-Sea, CA Just south of San Francisco.


----------



## Idiens

Yes that's it on Google Earth 37 29 51.00 N 122 29' 51.32" W


----------



## WinterRiver

I guess that's sufficient confirmation.

This one will be very easy for some.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nice work WinterRiver. Indeed, Pillar Point at Half Moon Bay in California. I spent a lot of time there and love it!

Now to your photo...

Based on what I believe are lobster pot buoys, I'm guessing we're back in New England. But I'll need to do more detective work to take it futher.


----------



## Sapperwhite

Marshall Point Light, Maine???


----------



## Sapperwhite

Wait ...wait ...wait..

Isle au Haut Light (Robinsons Point Light)


----------



## Paysay

Isle Au Haut


----------



## Idiens

Robinson Point

http://www.keepershouse.com/


----------



## Paysay

I guess I was too slow...or that was too easy.


----------



## Idiens

Dang you have to be fast here. Lighthouses are getting too easy to spot.

Fire away Sapper


----------



## Sapperwhite

Idiens said:


> Dang you have to be fast here. Lighthouses are getting too easy to spot.


Yippie... I finally beat you people....

wait one for the new pic


----------



## Sapperwhite

OK here it is. I've never been there, but would like to some day. I know the pic doesn't look like a whole lot, but this is a big lankmark in the harbor....and no, it's not Boothbay.


----------



## TSteele65

Sapperwhite said:


> Wait ...wait ...wait..
> 
> Isle au Haut Light (Robinsons Point Light)


It's for sale, too:

http://www.sothebysrealty.com/Prope...&N=12+149+4294967274+4294966988&No=22&PSeq=20


----------



## JohnRPollard

South Georgia?


----------



## WinterRiver

I guessed it would be a quick one. I had to look carefully at the Marshall Point Lighthouse just to confirm to myself that it wasn't the right answer. Wow, they're similar.

Marshall Point:


----------



## Sapperwhite

JohnRPollard said:


> South Georgia?


Warm.....or cold I should say (look at that spray....yikes).


----------



## Sapperwhite

WinterRiver said:


> I guessed it would be a quick one. I had to look carefully at the Marshall Point Lighthouse just to confirm to myself that it wasn't the right answer. Wow, they're similar.
> 
> Marshall Point:


Yeah I had to look twice too, marshall doesn't have the trees and the footing of the light is painted.....but both are similar


----------



## JohnRPollard

It does look a bit more grazable. Falklands?


----------



## Sapperwhite

JohnRPollard said:


> It does look a bit more grazable. Falklands?


I'll give it to you because although the Falklands are bigger than a breadbox, there isn't much in the way of harbors other than Stanley there.










The ship is the Lady Elizabeth, launched in June of 1879:
http://www.boatregister.net/LadyElizabeth.htm

I like warm places with lots of rum, but isolation kind of has it's hooks in me too.










And a nice whalebone arch


----------



## JohnRPollard

Sapper, great photos!

Sorry, I didn't expect to get the prize with such a vague answer, I was more trying to direct the conjecture. 

Say, do you have any more "cool" places you'd like to post? I'm nearly out of material, and would gladly turn it back over to you since I barely won.


----------



## TSteele65

Pretty impressive that the _Lady Elizabeth_ is still relatively intact.


----------



## JohnRPollard

TSteele65 said:


> Pretty impressive that the _Lady Elizabeth_ is still relatively intact.


Agreed. With a yard arm still braced no less. Also, is that another smaller wreck in the lower left corner of the large format photo (the one that shows the LE in calmer conditions)?


----------



## Sapperwhite

Yes, i don't know the name of her though:









There is another big wreak that is visible in Stanley Harbor, the Jhelum:
Then:








And Now:









Jehlum has been in Stanley Harbor since 1870, and is wooden.

http://www.falklands-museum.com/html/maritime/jhelum.htm

All of these wreaks can be seen in Stanley Harbor on GoogleEarth also.

Give me a few minutes to grab another site to post


----------



## sailhog

Sapper,
Those are amazine photos... Did you take them?


----------



## Sapperwhite

sailhog said:


> Sapper,
> Those are amazine photos... Did you take them?


No, I've never been there, but it's on my list to see.


----------



## Sapperwhite

OK, I don't know if anyone has posted this one yet. This is also fairly isolated, just a heck of a lot warmer:










(Also not Boothbay)


----------



## Faster

Marquesas?


----------



## Sapperwhite

Faster said:


> Marquesas?


Have you been hovering over this thread?


----------



## Faster

Sapperwhite said:


> Have you been hovering over this thread?


Just taking a breather and enjoying your pictures (and I AM at work..)... If not Marquesas then perhaps Pitcairn?


----------



## Sapperwhite

Faster said:


> Just taking a breather and enjoying your pictures (and I AM at work..)... If not Marquesas then perhaps Pitcairn?


Not Pitcairn, you were in the nieghborhood with the first guess. (I am at work also)


----------



## TSteele65

Sapperwhite said:


> (Also not Boothbay)


Dammit!


----------



## Faster

"Bay of Virgins", Marquesas, Fatu Hiva


----------



## Idiens

Bora Bora?


----------



## Sapperwhite

Faster said:


> "Bay of Virgins", Marquesas, Fatu Hiva


Thats right...

Originally Baie des Verges (Bay of Penises) but missionaries did away with that.

_"There is nothing for modern man to return to. Our wonderful time in the wilderness had given us a taste of what man had abandoned and what mankind was still trying to get even further away from. Progress today can be defined as man's ability to complicate simplicity. Nothing in all the procedure that modern man, helped by all his modern middlemen, goes through before he earns money to buy a fish or a potato will ever be as simple as pulling it out of the water or soil. Without the farmer and the fisherman, modern society would collapse, with all its shops and pipes and wires. The farmers and the fishermen represent the nobility of modern society; they share their crumbs with the rest of us, who run about with papers and screwdrivers attempting to build a better world without a blueprint."_ Thor Heyerdahl (of Kon-Tiki fame)


----------



## Faster

Here's an easy one if you've been there, and not too difficult to make some educated guesses about if you haven't.

... and it's closer to Boothbay than Fatu Hiva!


----------



## JSL3

Tobago Cays, Grenadines


----------



## Idiens

Is that Bermuda?


----------



## TSteele65

Is that Gilligan's Island in the background?


----------



## Faster

JSL3 said:


> Tobago Cays, Grenadines


Like I said, too easy..... Great! you're on, Jim! (this is moving at some speed now....)


----------



## Faster

TSteele65 said:


> Is that Gilligan's Island in the background?


YES!! and if you look carefully you can see Ginger on the beach - which is a shame 'cause I always liked Mary Anne better


----------



## JSL3

Woo hoo! This is a great game to play watching the snow come down outside the window.

K, here you go...


----------



## TSteele65

Faster said:


> YES!! and if you look carefully you can see Ginger on the beach - which is a shame 'cause I always liked Mary Anne better


Yeah, Ginger was all smoke and no heat. Mary Anne, on the other hand...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Somewhere in the BVI. I'll let you know the specifics in February.


----------



## Faster

kwaltersmi said:


> Somewhere in the BVI. I'll let you know the specifics in February.


But if it's somewhere between Guadaloupe and St Vincent, I'LL check it out in February !


----------



## JSL3

Kwalter, You won't find it in the BVI. 

Faster, if you sail south from Guadeloupe, you'll have to go a futher than St. Vincent but you will be headed in the right direction.

(last clue for a little while, need to brave the snow and ice on the commute home)


----------



## Faster

Really looks like Bequia, but I can't remember that beach building, and can't find it on Google earth either.......


----------



## kwaltersmi

Basil's Bar near Lovell Village on Mustique.










Am I right?


----------



## JSL3

Yes, Kwalter, you got it. Specifically Britania Bay, Mustique (an island of the rich and famous). 
<O</O<O</O
Isn't that what makes sailing to such places amazing. You can anchor off an island, visit the restaurants, bars and explore the sights and not have to even consider the cost of what it would take to rent a cottage or house on land. Then in the morning you can sail off and do it all over again.<O</O
The structure in the picture (if you don't know) is Basil's Bar. Famous for the annual Blues Festival thrown there every year. On a rumor of a special guest at the Blues Festival in 2005, we altered course and spent a night moored in the bay (not allowed to anchor). We snorkeled in for a drink and ended up staying all night until Mick Jagger strolled out and sang 3 songs with the house band for me, my crew and 100 or so of my newest closest friends. Definitely random luck by just being at the right place at the right time but certainly a memorable evening. Someone even posted a video of his performance on utube. It is pretty grainy but you get the idea.

Here are a few shots of Mick, all you rockers out there can appreciate this...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Looks like the guy on keyboards really likes to fcuk.

Anyway, here's another easy one (ignore my shoes, please):


----------



## retclt

Juneau, Alaska?


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> Juneau, Alaska?


Bob, it doesn't look big enough for Juneau.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nope, not Juneau, nor anywhere else in Alaska.


----------



## Zanshin

Is the body of water the St. Laurence?


----------



## sailingdog

Apostle Islands???


----------



## JohnRPollard

View from Cadillac Mountain, Maine?


----------



## soulesailor

I know this one! I know this one! It's Mount Desert Island, Maine. That's Bar Harbor and the Porcupine Islands in Frenchman's Bay by the cruise ship. Yeah.


----------



## soulesailor

Dang it! Too slow.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Soulsailor,

If it turns out we're correct, I insist that you take the next one.


----------



## soulesailor

I appreciate it, John, but I would have had to give it over to someone else anyway. I don't know much about these here computers. Nor do I take pictures of much. I was just psyched I knew a place.


----------



## Faster

Go guys, well done. The shot out to sea with the roadway across the inlet pretty well clinches it.


----------



## kwaltersmi

John and Soulesailor are correct. Mount Desert Island overlooking Bar Harbor in Maine. Ah, summer memories.

Take it away gentlemen.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Faster, 

My quiver is empty. Let's go with yours. Neat photo!


----------



## tdw

I'm out of this one cos I cheated. Faster, read my PM.


----------



## Faster

Here goes, trying again to "tdw proof" this one. Thanks, Wombat!


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Here goes, trying again to "tdw proof" this one. Thanks, Wombat!


Nothing in this world is Wombat proof dear boy, nothing at all. (well other than the odd female that is. Inexplicably there has been the odd female who has proved to be resistant to my charms. )


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Nothing in this world is Wombat proof dear boy, nothing at all. (well other than the odd female that is. Inexplicably there has been the odd female who has proved to be resistant to my charms. )


Clearly they were, indeed, very odd if that was the case.


----------



## pegasus1457

Valdez, AK
Denali in background


----------



## Faster

Sorry, Peg, not Alaska


----------



## kwaltersmi

It looks very "BC"...but I don't know the area well enough to pin-point it. Or maybe I'm way off.


----------



## Faster

It is very BC... and btw that is salt water(most of the time).


----------



## pegasus1457

Is that Whistler in the background?


----------



## Faster

No, you can't see Whistler ... but you can certainly drive there from here. Things are getting pretty warm considering that winter scene......


----------



## CapnRon47

*What place is this?*

Squamish Harbor, BC


----------



## CapnRon47

*What place is this?*

There are 2 reasons I found this first (?): One, I am the only fool still on the computer at this hour, and two, I recognized the shape of Mt. Garabaldi in the background.



and three, dumb luck.


----------



## denby

Your not the only fool still on the computer this late.


----------



## CapnRon47

*What place is this?*

The large rock outcropping certainly identifies this location.



The question is why should a guy from NJ, know anything about the PNW?


----------



## Faster

CapnRon47 said:


> Squamish Harbor, BC


Got it! While this scene is serenely calm, this area is a mecca for windsurfers, kiteboarders and sailors alike for it's predictable daily winds to 20 knots or better (and no waves) during the spring, summer and fall. In Winter things calm down except for occasional winter "arctic outflow" winds that can build to hurricane strength at times.


Faster said:


>


This was our home for about 23 years until 3 years ago when we moved to nearby Vancouver. The sailing is exceptional here, but it is "at the end of the road" being at the head of a 22 mile long fiord. Not too many make that trek, knowing they'll have a stiff beat home.

The mountain in the background is Mt Garibaldi, named for the famous Italian statesman. Atwell peak,the sharp peak, is just in front. The large granite monolith on the right is called the Stawamus Chief and is said to be the 3rd largest in the world. The view from there on a nice day is spectacular. It was first scaled up the face in the '50s, took 3 days. Today climbers do it in a matter of hours.

The ferry seen in the harbour is a private one, used to ferry workers 5 nm back and forth to a pulpmill that had no road access. (I "toiled" there for near 20 years and have ridden that ferry many hundreds of times). In part due to the softwood tariffs and the rising CDN dollar, this plant is now permanently closed.

There is a deep sea port center of the shot, and lumber and pulp is shipped from there after being transported from the interior by rail.

A spectacularly scenic area, on the road to Whistler, attracts tourists year round. Rock climbing, hiking and mountain biking contribute to the town's claim of being the "Adventure capital".

Your play, Capn!


----------



## CapnRon47

*What place is this?*

I will suggest a move to warmer climates because it is snowing here at the moment.

I took the picture and I was suprised by how few sailboats I saw.



I hope this is easy because it is late and I don't intend to spend all night here. So if someone gets it just move on.


----------



## tdw

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## CapnRon47

*What place is this?*

Whew! off the hook quickly,

all yours T.D.


----------



## tdw

CapnRon47 said:


> Whew! off the hook quickly,
> 
> all yours T.D.


I'm not too sure that I should have been able to id a gay beach quite so quickly but there you go.

Have ago at this. I'm off the air for an hour or so. If no one gets it I'll throw a clue or two at you later.


----------



## tdw

What ? Not even any pitiful requests for more info ? Or is everyone tucked up in beddy byes ? Here's another view. Clues you only get by begging. 










It's not in egypt by the way.


----------



## Idiens

Beg, Beg,  

I have no idea, except that first picture looks like its got a lot of coral in it, so south seas atmosphere and the lumpy bits look volcanic, so maybe around tectonic plate edges, but maybe not. So that leaves about 30% of the globe to search.


----------



## retclt

Bali hai from the Movie


----------



## Joesaila

*Where it is*

Plymouth, Massachusetts?


----------



## denby

No not Plymouth, Large rock on port side on entering harbor I'll guess Branford Harbor


----------



## kwaltersmi

retclt said:


> Bali hai from the Movie


That's sort of what I was thinking. Espiritu Santo near Vanuatu?


----------



## retclt

I don't spell too well but yep. I don't remember the teeth though.


----------



## tdw

Coral is good. In fact there is something unique about this coral.

Egypt was a somewhat cryptic clue that I would have thought you google maniacs would have picked up on. Solve that and you'll get it. Try a bit of word association. 

We are in the antipodes. In fact the Womboat should be moored in that lagoon sometime next year I hope.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Ball's Pyramid near Lord Howe Island?


----------



## Sapperwhite

kwaltersmi said:


> Ball's Pyramid near Lord Howe Island?


That's not Balls Pyramid.....THIS is Balls Pyramid! (say it like Crocodile Dundee for bonus points)










But seriously, I think you got it.


----------



## tdw

kwaltersmi said:


> Ball's Pyramid near Lord Howe Island?


Yep. The original pic is of Lord Howe Island, Balls Pyramid is the first thing you see as you approach. LHI has the most southern coral reef on the planet.


----------



## sailingdog

TB—

I did, especially after you posted your photoshop... but I doubt it is called Shark Head Island.


----------



## TrueBlue

I deleted it just before you posted SD. Too frivolous for the learned participants . . . hurrumph!


----------



## Idiens

Oh TB! I enjoyed it, but still didn't know where it was. Maybe in a Hollywood studio?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Alrighty then. Here we go again:


----------



## tdw

Obviously USA. New England somewhere ?


----------



## tdw

*Pemaquid Point Light*​ *Bristol, Maine*​


----------



## AjariBonten

Bass Harbor Light on Mt Desert Isle, Maine?


----------



## AjariBonten

OOPS, I think the marsupial got it!


----------



## Idiens

Plum Island lighthouse, Newburyport,Mass.? No maybe not. Not close enough to the shore.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Yup, TDW again. Looks like the Wombat is cleaning up today. Take it away!


----------



## tdw

OK. Try this on for size.

Fella who this area is named after arrived only days after the fella who the stretch of water is named for, not after, for. Don't know where the island got it's name. So yes it's Australia. Some 420nms from my previous effort.


----------



## pegasus1457

Bear Island (or Bare Island) Sydney Harbor (NSW)
in Frenchman's Bay, La Perouse


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Bear Island (or Bare Island) Sydney Harbor (NSW)
> in Frenchman's Bay, La Perouse


Wow, that was quick. I must be leaving too many clues.

Bare Island, named by Jimmy Cook, cos it was, bare that is. La Perouse arrived in Botany Bay (named for the naturalist Joseph Banks) only days after the Endeavour. The fort was built as defence against a feared invasion by them damned Ruskis in the 1800s.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Wow, that was quick. I must be leaving too many clues.


The only clue I used was 420 nm from Howe Island. A piece of string, a bit of chalk, and the rest is history 

I am out of commission for the next 4-5 hours. A mandated appearance at the Admiral's office holiday party.

So someone else can pick it up if you like...


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> The only clue I used was 420 nm from Howe Island. A piece of string, a bit of chalk, and the rest is history
> 
> I am out of commission for the next 4-5 hours. A mandated appearance at the Admiral's office holiday party.
> 
> So someone else can pick it up if you like...


Peggy's gone off for a piss up and no one else has jumped into the breach so here's another piece of Australiana.


----------



## JSL3

Looks like Fremantle


----------



## tdw

JSL3 said:


> Looks like Fremantle


And in this case looks are not deceiving.  We have a winner.

You are in the hot seat. Go for it.


----------



## JSL3

OK, I spent a summer here during my college years. It is where I caught the sailing bug for good. Hopefully, you guys won't need clues ....


----------



## tdw

hmmm, where to start. No ideas really. East Coast ? New England ?


----------



## JSL3

Good guess, tdw. New England is the location. I realize that doesn't narrow it down too much. But, it is definitely on the beaten path.


----------



## denby

Booth Bay, Maine


----------



## JSL3

not Boothbay, although that is a popular guess in this thread 

here is another view, taken at a different time...


----------



## tdw

Allow me some slack here cos I've never been to New England but what about Carver's Harbor in Maine ?

edit - not big enough to be Gloucester or Rockport


----------



## JSL3

tdw, since you deserve an A for effort (where is everyone else?), and since you haven't had the pleasure of visiting the area, i'll offer another clue. when i spent that summer on this island, i got my first dog, he was a black one. with the clues here, i'm hoping you can get the harbor as well as the island.


----------



## pegasus1457

Menemsha Harbor,
Martha's Vineyard


----------



## JSL3

pegasus1457 said:


> Menemsha Harbor,
> Martha's Vineyard


Sorry wombat 
Peg got it, he has the helm

the "black dog" tavern is a most well known reference (albeit a touristy one) to martha's vineyard, fairly easy to decipher if you have ever seen the black dog tshirts that appear all over the northeast US


----------



## tdw

JSL3 said:


> Sorry wombat
> Peg got it, he has the helm
> 
> the "black dog" tavern is a most well known reference (albeit a touristy one) to martha's vineyard, fairly easy to decipher if you have ever seen the black dog tshirts that appear all over the northeast US


Hey, that's cool . I've had plenty of opportunities.


----------



## pegasus1457

The first photo could have been almost any working harbor in NE US, except Long Island where there are no hills just like those shown. Could be Mass, RI, NH, or Maine.

The second photo made it clear it was not Maine. There isn't that much sand in the whole state of Maine  and probably not in New Hampshire either.

OK, gentlemen, here is your challenge: you may recognize the land features, if not, look at the flags on the schooner.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> The first photo could have been almost any working harbor in NE US, except Long Island where there are no hills just like those shown. Could be Mass, RI, NH, or Maine.
> 
> The second photo made it clear it was not Maine. There isn't that much sand in the whole state of Maine  and probably not in New Hampshire either.
> 
> OK, gentlemen, here is your challenge: you may recognize the land features, if not, look at the flags on the schooner.


Hee hee. I cannot see any flags on the schooner at all. The ketch has a few but not the schooner. 

OK, so it's somewhere in the USA. This should be easy. Ha bloody ha.

Time to clock off children. Friday evening approaches. Beer and food.


----------



## sailingdog

Definitely Menemsha harbor. One of my favorite spots, and a place where having a very shallow draft is very helpful, since the channel to the larger pond anchorage area is rather silted up. 

The rafted up sailboats in the harbor give it away... there aren't too many mooring balls and typically you'll find several sailboats rafted at each one during the season. The main long dock is reserved for commercial fishing boats, although I've managed to keep my boat there long enough to get lunch... by asking nicely. 

The first photo wasn't obvious, but the second made it really easy. Menemsha is one of the last small working harbors on the east coast IIRC. BTW, while the Black Dog Tavern and Bakery are icons of MV, they are not of Menemsha.


----------



## JSL3

sailingdog said:


> Definitely Menemsha harbor. /edit/ BTW, while the Black Dog Tavern and Bakery are icons of MV, they are not of Menemsha.


as I tried to convey apparently not well enough (as the clue was intended to identify the island), 



JSL3 said:


> Sorry wombat
> Peg got it, he has the helm
> 
> the "black dog" tavern is a most well known reference (albeit a touristy one) to martha's vineyard, fairly easy to decipher if you have ever seen the black dog tshirts that appear all over the northeast US


----------



## tdw

Florida ? Key Largo maybe. Not sure really, that's based on the boat not the location.


----------



## Idiens

Calypso Gipsy but can't read the port name.  American flagged but the house flag I don't recognise.

Calypso Gipsy operates out of Atlantic Boulevard Key Largo, Islamorada, Marathon, Big Pine *Key and the lower keys*, Key West, and the Bahamas.

But I don't recognise any of those places in the image.

So I'll guess at Big Pine Key

24 39 13.10 N 81 22 25.51 W


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Calypso Gipsy but can't read the port name. American flagged but the house flag I don't recognise.
> 
> Calypso Gipsy operates out of Atlantic Boulevard Key Largo, Islamorada, Marathon, Big Pine *Key and the lower keys*, Key West, and the Bahamas.
> 
> But I don't recognise any of those places in the image.
> 
> So I'll guess at Big Pine Key


Of course you can't read the port name. If you could have I would have photoshopped it out 
Good detective work, but you made the wrong guess -- try again


----------



## sailingdog

Key Largo, Florida.


----------



## Idiens

Well we've had Key Largo, and Big Pine. That leaves Islamorada, Marathon, lower keys (bull fiddle?) Key West, and the Bahamas to choose from. 

Should we go for a sequential illumination, or will you tells us the name and the winner is the quickest with Google Earth to find the coordinates of those buildings on the left?


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Well we've had Key Largo, and Big Pine. That leaves Islamorada, Marathon, lower keys (bull fiddle?) Key West, and the Bahamas to choose from.
> 
> Should we go for a sequential illumination, or will you tells us the name and the winner is the quickest with Google Earth to find the coordinates of those buildings on the left?


It is the main cruise ship dock at Key West. 24°33'15.89"N 81°48'40.37"W

*I will pass the baton to Idiens*


----------



## TSOJOURNER

pegasus1457 said:


> It is the main cruise ship dock at Key West. 24°33'15.89"N 81°48'40.37"W
> 
> *I will pass the baton to Idiens*


Better known as "MALLORY SQUARE"?


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Hee hee. I cannot see any flags on the schooner at all. The ketch has a few but not the schooner.


Wombat -- re the schooner faux pas: I know the difference between a ketch and a schooner, but I was misled by the fact that the photo cropped the top off both masts. Had I looked more carefully at the spreaders, I wouldn't have made that mistake. 



bfdtpkt said:


> Better known as "MALLORY SQUARE"?


You are right -- I had forgotten; it has been 4 years since this photo was taken. Thanks.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Wombat -- re the schooner faux pas: I know the difference between a ketch and a schooner, but I was misled by the fact that the photo cropped the top off both masts. Had I looked more carefully at the spreaders, I wouldn't have made that mistake.


  Ah, you know how it is. The anal retentiveness comes out in me every now and then. Couldn't resist the dig.


----------



## Idiens

pegasus1457 said:


> It is the main cruise ship dock at Key West. 24°33'15.89"N 81°48'40.37"W
> *I will pass the baton to Idiens *


Ooops you are waiting for me. Well if I can just overcome this hangover. I think this might be an easy one.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Could that be Mystic Seaport, Connecticut, USA?


----------



## Idiens

No, not USA


----------



## pegasus1457

JohnRPollard said:


> Could that be Mystic Seaport, Connecticut, USA?


Certainly not. There is not a hill in sight. Flat, flat, flat.

There is a ferry landing and a sluice (entrance to a canal?). Lots of historic boats.

Hmmmm. Belgium?


----------



## Idiens

Not Belgium


----------



## Idiens

I guess the idea of the thread is to keep it rolling and maximise the number of pictures shown, rather than to make life too difficult for detectives. So here is a pictorial response to Peg's question. This was taken from the same position as the first one, just in a different direction.


----------



## Faster

Is that a boat basin or a canal lock?


----------



## Idiens

A canal lock.


----------



## JohnRPollard

I am assuming that it's a canal lock. There appear to be two, side-by-side. The previous photo seems to show the upstream lock sluice, with a footbridge over it that must swing open with the lock gates. Many German flags on those european looking boats. 

But who's asking me? Sorry for my earlier snappy response, Pegasus. I'm grumpy 'cause I had to winterize our boat yesterday. 

P.S. Idiens, this looks like a neat place to visit by boat. I am wondering if that is your pilothouse there in the second photo, rafted outboard of the larger sailboat?


----------



## sailhog

One of the French canals?


----------



## Idiens

JohnRPollard said:


> P.S. Idiens, this looks like a neat place to visit by boat. I am wondering if that is your pilothouse there in the second photo, rafted outboard of the larger sailboat?


Mine is the inboard one.

Sailhog - What courtesy flag would you fly in the French canals?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailhog said:


> One of the French canals?


Not French. The sailboat with the green roof sails under a Belgium flag and carries the German flag at starboard. The sailboat in front of it seems to sail under Germna flag, and doesn't carry any courtesy flag. So it should be a German canal.


----------



## Idiens

Well spotted 27.


----------



## Idiens

By the way, there were 8 happy people on this little boat, in addition to the dog.


----------



## Idiens

Yes, the canal is the NOK, can you name the lock / town though?


----------



## Idiens

No, not Brunsbuttel


----------



## Idiens

Kiel is further south, and this lock has another name.


----------



## Idiens

Yep. TradeWind has it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mass is close to maine.


----------



## Giulietta

I've been there

That's St. Croix, USVI


----------



## Giulietta

There were no clues.

I go there every year, for 3 weeks. I know that place.

My idea on this thread was for people to post places were they had been, but many post photos of the net...still works but...

I was once exactly where your photo was taken.

I will upload one now. Give me a few minutes.

By the way, I am off to a large dinner tonight with plenty "mouth wash" if you know what I mean.

If someone knows where my photo is AND is sure of it, post away, because I won't be back soon...


----------



## Giulietta

OK, here it is the place I have for you...

Have a go...I think it won't be hard, but you need a little research, unless you've been here...




























PLEASE IF SOMEONE KNOWS WHERE IT IS AND CAN PROVE IT, POST THE NEXT PHOTO.


----------



## sailhog

Wyoming. God, that was easy...


----------



## TrueBlue

Giulietta said:


> My idea on this thread was for people to post places were they had been, but many post photos of the net...still works but...


That is the main reason I lost interest a while back. What started out as a wonderful thread for sailnetter's to share photos taken during trips and cruises, became a flurry of random pics culled from internet tools like Google Earth - quite often with no personal association whatsoever.


----------



## Giulietta

TradewindSailing said:


> I am pretty sure:
> 
> Ferragudo, Algarve, Portugal
> 
> somebody confirm this please, then I'll post the next picture


Nope, near but not quite....wrong city, right district, right region, right country

TO ALL:

PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO POST PHOTOS OF PLACES WHERE YOU HAVE BEEN, OK?

dON'T GET THEM OF THE NET. IT'S NOT FUN


----------



## Giulietta

Queens is in NY, but its not Manhattan, is it??

Right, you're next


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> PLEASE IF SOMEONE KNOWS WHERE IT IS AND CAN PROVE IT, POST THE NEXT PHOTO.


I know I know -- it is the cockpit of _Giulietta_


----------



## JohnRPollard

TrueBlue said:


> That is the main reason I lost interest a while back. What started out as a wonderful thread for sailnetter's to share photos taken during trips and cruises, became a flurry of random pics culled from internet tools like Google Earth - quite often with no personal association whatsoever.


All my posts have been places that I personally visited -- and in most cases that I sailed to. I confess that in a few instances I grabbed photos from the web because my personal archives did not show proper perspective.

I have guessed a few spots that I hadn't visited, based on general knowledge from reading, etc. I have never used Google Earth to locate or I.D. a photo.

I agree that posting random photos sort of depersonalizes it. I like to hear the personal stories behind the photos (I'd like to learn more about that castle in Giulietta's latest, for instance). Occasionally, like Sapperwhite's Falklands photos, it's hard not to be moved by the imagery regardless of origin. The fact that Sapperwhite aspires to visit the Falklands personalized it enough for me.


----------



## pegasus1457

TrueBlue said:


> That is the main reason I lost interest a while back. What started out as a wonderful thread for sailnetter's to share photos taken during trips and cruises, became a flurry of random pics culled from internet tools like Google Earth - quite often with no personal association whatsoever.


Every mystery photo I posted as was taken from a boat I was on. Most of the photos were mine, but one or two were culled from another crew on the same boat. The few internet photos which I posted were additional clues...

As to the latest mystery photo, I am really disappointed in Google. Google seems to have degraded much of the satellite photography of China which is available via Google Earth, making it impossible to search for features.

I am sure the original photos were as good as the photos of the US, for example, and am willing to believe that Google was leaned on by the PRC govt to hide some details.


----------



## Sapperwhite

JohnRPollard said:


> All my posts have been places that I personally visited -- and in most cases that I sailed to. I confess that in a few instances I grabbed photos from the web because my personal archives did not show proper perspective.
> 
> I have guessed a few spots that I hadn't visited, based on general knowledge from reading, etc. I have never used Google Earth to locate or I.D. a photo.
> 
> I agree that posting random photos sort of depersonalizes it. I like to hear the personal stories behind the photos (I'd like to learn more about that castle in Giulietta's latest, for instance). Occasionally, like Sapperwhite's Falklands photos, it's hard not to be moved by the imagery regardless of origin. The fact that Sapperwhite aspires to visit the Falklands personalized it enough for me.


I'll be sure to post my personal photos of the Falklands and beyond one day, but until that day comes.....

My post of Fatu Hiva was chosen because I've actually had dreams of making landfall there after a solo pacific passage.

Having not been around the block limits my ability to post photos that I've taken (Afghanistan is not a good cruising destination or I'd post those), but I'll still post places that I find very interesting, challenging, or places I'd like to visit before my times up.


----------



## Faster

JohnRPollard said:


> All my posts have been places that I personally visited -- and in most cases that I sailed to. I confess that in a few instances I grabbed photos from the web because my personal archives did not show proper perspective.


This is how I've approached this game as well. I do agree that if we've been there, there will be a personal angle or story that most will find of some interest. Good for you John, not using Google, wish I was able to do that, though most of my googling has been for confirmation.

But I also have no real problem with someone posting their "dream of a lifetime" spot.


----------



## Sequitur

Canton, China


----------



## Faster

Amoy, China (now known as "Xiamen")


----------



## Faster

The last hint did it. An aside: anyone interested in the Clipper ship era, and enjoys a good read should pick up Stirling Hayden's "Voyage" - it's a novel, set around the last great clipper built in the US and it's voyage around the Horn. Hayden was a popular actor who was caught up in the McCarthyist campaign. His bios are good reads too. He was also the General in "Dr Strangelove."

So here's your morning puzzle...


----------



## haffiman37

Looks like Les Saintes south of Gudalupe?


----------



## Faster

Hole in one!.. 
This was taken on the way back from a hike over the island after snorkeling this beautiful bay on the windward side of Terre d'en Haute.










The French navy had just left, and these square rigged cruise ships had arrived while we swam.

Later that day we enjoyed watching the Star Clipper sail off her hook and head off around the corner:




























This was the first stop of our first Caribbean cruise in 2004.. we spent two wonderful days here before moving on towards Antigua.

Welcome to this thread Haffiman... you're up!


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Hole in one!..
> This was taken on the way back from a hike over the island after snorkeling this beautiful bay on the windward side of Terre d'en Haute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first stop of our first Caribbean cruise in 2004.. we spent two wonderful days here before moving on towards Antigua.


Les Saintes are a magical place. I spent a day there coming over from Guadeloupe on the ferry. There are some challenging conditions in the strait between G & Les Saintes!

Do you know what the 40ish foot sailboat is in the photo above? Is it a Dehler?


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> Do you know what the 40ish foot sailboat is in the photo above? Is it a Dehler?


Wrong thread, Peg! Don't believe it's a Dehler, I'll see if I can figure it out. Trintella comes to mind but let me see if I can confirm it. (Edit - definitely not Trintella.... looking.) Edit 2: Almost positive it's a Contest 38 or perhaps 40/41.


----------



## haffiman37

I might have been there before You took the pics, the dock was not quite finished yet.

The local lock-up was a bit out dated.


----------



## haffiman37

Sorry, I missed the lock-up pick.


----------



## Faster

Haffiman.. the rules are you get to post the next mystery spot!! Try using photobucket or similar to get bigger pics into the post! (please)
PS - is there a story behind the "lock up"? (which, btw, resembles a cafe that we saw there in 2004)


----------



## retclt

How about a hint? This is a hard one.


----------



## haffiman37

Adding supply's is on of the regular tasks when cruising. We may not be too happy about the prices everywhere, but never think about what hazle it may be to get it to the shops.
Not quite the 1A Sunsail or Mooring frequented place, but well known for those who really go 'Blue'.
But where?


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Haffiman.. the rules are you get to post the next mystery spot!! Try using photobucket or similar to get bigger pics into the post! (please)
> PS - is there a story behind the "lock up"? (which, btw, resembles a cafe that we saw there in 2004)


I think the photo he posted of the gendarmerie (police station) is next to the place where we rented motor scooters to tour the island and visit the beach on the other side.


----------



## Faster

Could this be the Phillipines?


----------



## retclt

That last picture really looks like the Trinity on the South side of Dallas but I'm gonna go with Reunion Island.


----------



## haffiman37

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/reodorx/?action=view&current=question2.jpgThe best way to learn about new places is to mix with the locals. However language might be a problem.

(hopefully the link works)


----------



## retclt

So I take this as a no?


----------



## haffiman37

retclt said:


> So I take this as a no?


I'm afraid so.
Not even the 'Coast Guard' or local 'Beach Babes' looks familiar. At least they did not stop You far out at sea pointing their guns and my wife did not object when I took their photo. About 200 yachts drops by every year. The main tourism is by air, but number of yearly visitors are limited.


----------



## Idiens

Never been there, but I guessing Galapagos Islands


----------



## tdw

Puerto Ayora, Academy Bay , Galapagos


----------



## Idiens

Looks very likely Wombat.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Looks very likely Wombat.


It does but I cannot find a definitive pic to put it to bed. I've never been there either so can't be sure.

If I am right though I'm in trouble. With the rules being only places you have visited with a preference for own pics I am rooted. Only got into digital pics a year or so back and all my old pics are packed up in a trunk somewhere. Still and all we shall see if I'm right first eh ?


----------



## Idiens

Well, the blue hulled motor boats, the trucks on the key, with people bathing in the harbour and the animals lounging everywhere, do point to Puerto Ayora, Academy Bay. 

Any of your Oz pictures will keep us guessing, unless it has a certain bridge and opera house in the background.


----------



## Idiens

Since we're waiting here's one for you Wombat.

Yes I was there and I took the picture myself.


----------



## tdw

Sorry, I didn't log off but was away having dinner.

I'll keep your's in mind mate, but try this on for size.

Initial small clue is that we are in very low lattitude. Twixt ten and twenty.

I sailed through here in the late 70's. If you look at one of the pics you'll see a huge clue in the background. Figure that out and you'll be well on your way (with a bit of help from google).

Warning warning Will Robinson this will test you all I'm sure.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Since we're waiting here's one for you Wombat.
> 
> Yes I was there and I took the picture myself.


Idiens, that has to be a Great Barrier Reef Island if I'm not mistaken. Ah , but which one. Aye, there's the rub.

Green Island comes to mind but it has a bloody great big pier attached to it these days. If it's Green then it was few years back.


----------



## Zanshin

Idiens said:


> ...Any of your Oz pictures will keep us guessing, unless it has a certain bridge and opera house in the background.


 Ideins - the attached URL is of the view from my apartment, can you guess what city that might be? Mystery City Picture


----------



## haffiman37

And Puerto Ayora, Galapagos it was. The islands are under UN protection and access is restricted. It may be waiting lists for those wanting to visit, unless one sneaks in by yacht. The 'rules' says only one stop allowed for refuel/provisioning, but depending on the harbor captain at duty there are possibilities for a few more stops on the way. We stopped first at Isla St Christobal where the main 'attractions' are and then went to Santa Cruz which was the administrative center when we was there.
So with the greeting from the 180 years old 'President' I hand it over to:
tdw


----------



## tdw

haffiman37 said:


> And Puerto Ayora, Galapagos it was. The islands are under UN protection and access is restricted. It may be waiting lists for those wanting to visit, unless one sneaks in by yacht. The 'rules' says only one stop allowed for refuel/provisioning, but depending on the harbor captain at duty there are possibilities for a few more stops on the way. We stopped first at Isla St Christobal where the main 'attractions' are and then went to Santa Cruz which was the administrative center when we was there.
> So with the greeting from the 180 years old 'President' I hand it over to:
> tdw


Whoops, jumped the gun there but all is well that ends well, as they say.

Ideins, can you get that city ? Has me beat. Absolutely no idea.


----------



## Idiens

Wombat - my picture is of the southern most island. I flew there in a seaplane from Surfers Paradise. Swam with Mantas and Turtles and nearly got badly pecked by one of those funny black birds.

Zanshin, now somewhere I have a picture taken from the opera house towards your apartment.










Dang, ship got in the way.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Wombat - my picture is of the southern most island. I flew there in a seaplane from Surfers Paradise. Swam with Mantas and Turtles and nearly got badly pecked by one of those funny black birds.
> 
> Zanshin, now somewhere I have a picture taken from the opera house towards your apartment.


Not Green then cos that's up near Cairns. Heron or Lady Elliott maybe.

Anyway, right now you are supposed to be a hell of a lot further north and a bit west. Still in Oz but its a big country.

i'll check back in the morning. Goodnight.


----------



## Joel73

tdw said:


> Not Green then cos that's up near Cairns. Heron or Lady Elliott maybe.
> 
> Anyway, right now you are supposed to be a hell of a lot further north and a bit west. Still in Oz but its a big country.
> 
> i'll check back in the morning. Goodnight.


7am... i'm watching the sunrise out the office window.... g'night wombat!


----------



## haffiman37

Or might it be Darwin?


----------



## Idiens

Well, I wasted a lot of time trying. Those look like oil tanks in the background. Lytton, Brisbane has some, but its further south than 20 degrees. On the western coast there are some LNG tanks just north of 20, but that's hardly "a little" further west.

I thought I'd struck lucky with Townsville, but I don't get the right angle for sundown.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Only got into digital pics a year or so back and all my old pics are packed up in a trunk somewhere.


Time to invest in a scanner, Wombat! You wouldn't want to deprive yourself of the enjoyment of participating on both sides of this, would you?


----------



## tdw

Come on peoples. No its not Darwin or Townsville but by sea it is somewhere betwixt the two and west of Thursday. 

Those buildings in the background are this place's raison detre. 

I gave you lattitude between 10 and 20, OK say between 10 and 15.

Quite a lovely spot, or it was back then. Very pretty harbour, mostly undeveloped, neat little yacht club. 

I know that's a lot of coast to cover but there's not much there.


----------



## Idiens

Nhulunbuy? Gove Yacht Club?


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Nhulunbuy? Gove Yacht Club?


I said there wasn't much out there.

Gove is one the worlds largest bauxite mines. The buildings in the background are the port works attached to the mine. It really is a cool little place. Harbour is riddled with crocs so it has it's drawbacks but I enjoyed my short stay there on the way from Thursday Island to Darwin.

One of those small time magic moments of sailing. After we had crossed the gulf we came into Nhulunbuy as dawn broke and were escorted into the harbour by two dolphins. Not an over the top moment but you had to smile.


----------



## Idiens

It looks barren up there from Google Earth perspective.

How about this place then?

*









*


----------



## tdw

TradewindSailing said:


> Barcelona, The square building is the Maremagnum


Damn, too slow Wombat. You have to be correct. Couldn't be anywhere else. Photo had to be taken from the funicular that runs from the port up to Montjuic.

Love that city.


----------



## Faster

East Coast, possibly Canadian maritimes?


----------



## rennisaint

Somewhere in Georgian Bay?

Too broad a guess? Way off?


----------



## tdw

Killarney Ontario (George's Strait)


----------



## tdw

TradewindSailing said:


> The critter is correct.
> 
> I hoped for a few more Great Lakes pictures, but I guess we go back to the Southern Hemisphere.


I'd be happy to stay in Canada as well but sadly I've never been there.

Sooooo......back to the SH it is. Not my pics but I have been there. The black and white pic was taken at about the time I was there.

Historically very significant some years back and still something of a trouble spot. That is probably an RAN or RNZN frigate in one of the shots and that's a major clue. A nation of many islands.

(Sorry, had to delete one of the pics after I had a good look at it. I was making it way to easy for you.


----------



## tdw

TradewindSailing said:


> Since the critter stole the Great Lakes show, I trapped his "deleted" picture and show it here ;-)


That's a shame cos if you have the ability to blow it up without distortion it gives the game away.

(Mind you, leaving the Herberts Fisheries sign intact kind of made the last pretty easy to track down)


----------



## haffiman37

Might it by any chances be The Falklands?


----------



## pegasus1457

Noumea (New Caledonia)


----------



## tdw

haffiman37 said:


> Might it by any chances be The Falklands?


Whoa ! Wrong ocean I'm afraid. All those sheep might just find this place a touch humid, but it was (the island anyway) the site of great conflict.

Peg - Not New Caledonia but you are getting closer.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Ha! Got it!*

Honiara, Solomon Islands 

Since the wombat is having a reallllly long lunch, I am packing it in for the evening. when he confirms I will post my next mystery photo in the AM

'night, wombat


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Honiara, Solomon Islands
> 
> Since the wombat is having a reallllly long lunch, I am packing it in for the evening. when he confirms I will post my next mystery photo in the AM
> 
> 'night, wombat


Well done Peg. Honiara it is. The island of course is Guadalcanal scene of some of the fiercest fighting of the Pacific theatre WWII and one of the events that turned the tide in 42-45. Iron Bottom Sound is one of the major dive spots of the area.

I had friends who had developed a very laid back , no major luxury but very comfortable resort village in the north of Guadalcanal. One of them moved later on, too Tivanipupu Island which is without doubt one of the most beautiful spots you could find anywhere. Sadly now closed won due to the troubles.

Tragically for the Solomons the internecene strife twix the natives of Guadalcanal and Malaita has left much of the Solomons in ruins and the tourist industry in a right mess.

I'm planning on heading back there in 09. Hope it has settled down by then. Great place, lovely people, when they are not killing each other.


----------



## jentine

Rockport, Maine

Jim
"Blackthorn"


----------



## Idiens

Well I wanted to post an easy one, as I was going to bed. Yes Barcelona, I went there not to see the harbour, or ride the cable car to the Olympic stadium.










But to see the works of Gaudi








or


----------



## pegasus1457

*This morning's mystery photo*

This will be an easy one for many.


----------



## Giulietta

HAte to be a party pooper, but here is an extract from the 1st post, the rules...

"The rules are simple:
*
1) It has to be a place with water and sailing related, no mountains, trees buildings etc, unless its a place yo can sail near, and no dirty stuff.*

2) no joking around so we keep the thread going, and NO USELESS remarks or posts that say nothing of added value, like agreeing or repeating what someone said before.
3) Once you got the right place, please wait for the poster of the question place photo to say you are right. Then in the next post (this is why I ask you not to soil the thread) , you must post your photo and ask where it is.
4) you must stay around ......etc"


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> HAte to be a party pooper, but here is an extract from the 1st post, the rules...
> 
> "The rules are simple:
> *
> 1) It has to be a place with water and sailing related, no mountains, trees buildings etc, unless its a place yo can sail near, and no dirty stuff.*


This post is well within the rules. It is within walking distance of a body of water which is heavily used by sailing yachts.

It is not dirty. See how shiny it is 

Buildings? this is not the first mystery photo with buildings in it.

Just because you don't recognize it doesn't mean it violates the rules.


----------



## Giulietta

I do recognize it, just didn't want to post, because I don't have a photo here.

Millenium Park

Chicago

I see you point, but the idea was to post stuff where you can see the water...But ok, given its near the water.


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> I do recognize it, just didn't want to post, because I don't have a photo here.
> 
> Millenium Park
> Chicago
> 
> I see you point, but the idea was to post stuff where you can see the water...But ok, given its near the water.


OK you have the next mystery photo.
But please remember to adhere to the rules 
Especially the dirty bit 

I missed your comment about having no photo available. Do you want me to post another?


----------



## Giulietta

Give me 15 minutes.

If I don't post, go ahead..meetings all day


----------



## Giulietta

OK here we go...an easy one for my friends...


----------



## pegasus1457

Hmmm let's see: photo taken in May. Not on Giulietta, so can be anywhere.
Stormy broody skies in May: northern US or Europe. Not many European cities with a skyline like that down to the water.

Got it: Boston Harbor


----------



## Idiens

Looks like Boston to me Peg.


----------



## Giulietta

Yes, Pegasus got it..I just need to know, how do you know it was in May?


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> Yes, Pegasus got it..I just need to know, how do you know it was in May?


Heee heee!
You have to be more careful about the link you post


----------



## sailingdog

Boston Harbor from Sailingfool's CS36.


----------



## pegasus1457

Here is the next mystery location


----------



## Giulietta

It looks like Venice to me, but could be Livorno...


----------



## pegasus1457

Giulietta said:


> It looks like Venice to me, but could be Livorno...


It is not Venice ,but there is a reason it resembles Venice.


----------



## Giulietta

I saw a show once on TV5 french channel, called The blue, a series they had on european harbours and such..I saw that Monastery if I thinkm that's what it is.

I am pretty sure its in Italy, but can't locate like that. Sorry I quit


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Got it!*

Croatia. In particular, Trogit.
Back in College I hitchhiked all the Croatian coast and Trogit was one of my favourites. More so than Dubrovnik itself.
It must be something sailing the Adriatic. I am looking forward to do it soon.
I would post some of my photos, but they are all in slides stored away and it would take me forever to get them scanned.


----------



## pegasus1457

TwentySeven said:


> Croatia. In particular, Trogit.
> Back in College I hitchhiked all the Croatian coast and Trogit was one of my favourites. More so than Dubrovnik itself.
> It must be something sailing the Adriatic. I am looking forward to do it soon.
> I would post some of my photos, but they are all in slides stored away and it would take me forever to get them scanned.


TwentySeven, you are the man! You got it.

Trogir is where we took our charter for a 2 week cruise of the Croatian Islands. Very unspoiled, many
interesting little bays and harbors. But the winds can be lethal, so you always have to have a place to duck into in case of the Bora (Force 10/ 45 knts).
Nevertheless, a worthwhile place to cruise.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

There you go. I don't have much to chose from, (since my sailing History is pretty short).


----------



## Giulietta

*ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

MY EYES......MY EYES....

THAT FLAG.............

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH​*


----------



## Sequitur

Giulietta said:


> *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> MY EYES......MY EYES....
> 
> THAT FLAG.............
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH​*


Alex, I know you're a bit twisted in some of your views  But if you untwist your head a bit, and you'll see that's a Dutch flag, not a French one.


----------



## Faster

Yeah - we all know how you feel about the French.... so tell us how you really feel about the Dutch!! (another Dr. Evil????????)


----------



## Giulietta

Sorry.....I stand corrected....

I do like the wood shoes...they're crazy but nice....

CAn I photoshop the flag? To make it French??
eheheheh


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Giulietta said:


> Sorry.....I stand corrected....
> 
> I do like the wood shoes...they're crazy but nice....
> 
> CAn I photoshop the flag? To make it French??
> eheheheh


As far as I am concerned, you have my permission. In fact, it is no longer the flag on my boat (the story later, when your eyes adapt to the shinny colours and start noticing the skyline behind and guess where it is  )


----------



## Idiens

Palma, Mallorca?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Idiens said:


> Palma, Mallorca?


You got it!
Last year, as unexperienced novice sailor found on the internet a boat in Palma that matched my needs (Dutch flag), flew there, bought her and sailed single handed to Barcelona. The picture was taken while leaving before the sunset. I was pretty excited and nervous at the time recalling the last words I heard in land "Are you sure? There are no service stations nor rest areas on the way..."
It took me a day and a half to say "land, ho", but now I'm the happy owner of a fantastic boat for my needs... Once home I had to register it and get rid of the Dutch flag. So, don't worry Giu, if you ever come to Barcelona and want to sail you won't have to see it  . (In fact, now it is me saying "ahhhg, that flag" with the one I legally have to hoist).

Ok Idiens, you go.


----------



## sailingdog

Twenty Seven-

What kind of boat did you buy???


----------



## Idiens

I just recognised the cathedral - I last saw it 27 years ago, so one or two grey cells must still be firing on half a cylinder in there somewhere.

Here is one that is a well known en-route port for cruisers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailingdog said:


> Twenty Seven-
> 
> What kind of boat did you buy???


A Dufour 31. 29 years old but extremely well taken care of. I though she would be only a temprorary boat to learn but I'll keep her for long. Real solid (old style) but easy handling and still gets easy at 7 or 7,5 kt.

Yeah, Idiens, the cathedral was really THE clue in the picture.


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Yeah - we all know how you feel about the French.... so tell us how you really feel about the Dutch!! (another Dr. Evil????????)


The reason Giu doesn't like the French is that, after the Swiss, they are the best sailors in Europe. Portugese sailing lost its edge in the seventeenth century.

Alex, before you respond, please make sure you have taken your meds today


----------



## tdw

Canaries ? Lanzarote maybe ?


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Canaries ? Lanzarote maybe ?


What are the water taxis for?

I don't see anyplace in the Canaries where there would be short-haul people transfer....


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> What are the water taxis for?
> 
> I don't see anyplace in the Canaries where there would be short-haul people transfer....


Good Point. (which is a comment not a place.)

Idiens, IDIENS, OI, wake up you old tosser. We need your guidance oh great and wise one.


----------



## Idiens

Sorry to be asleep on the job guys. The picture is of a place in mainland Europe. Somewhere that Giu would never like to go.


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking LeHavre or Brest.


----------



## Idiens

No, not one of those two tdw


----------



## Idiens

No, not in Bordeaux, or close to it.


----------



## rennisaint

Martigues?


----------



## rennisaint

or nice...? I know I've been there just too long ago to remember


----------



## Idiens

No not Martigues and No not Nice.

France doesn't have as big a coast line as Australia.


----------



## rennisaint

Narbonne? This is driving me crazy, I swear I was there on my roadtrip along the southern coast....am I way off?


----------



## Idiens

No not Narbonne, or the med coast.


----------



## Robby Barlow

Could be in an eastern block country, one of the Baltic states like Latvia maybe.


----------



## E38

Boulogne-sur-mer?


----------



## Idiens

Well done E38, you turn.

Boulogne is a handy stopping place either from Eastbourne or Ramsgate in the UK or from Dieppe further south and from Dunkerque further north in France. Calais can be used, but it is ferry invested.

Boulogne only has one ferry, but its a high speed cat.


----------



## E38

I won't be able to come up with a picture to post until later this evening. Someone else post a pic.


----------



## Idiens

OK, How about this place. It's in the UK somewhere.


----------



## Idiens

For side line interest, and avid readers of this thread. This place was published by the wiley wombat.










He didn't mention the coal carrier parking facilities.


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be Hull - those buildings on the rise look familiar


----------



## pegasus1457

St Peter Port, Guernsey


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> For side line interest, and avid readers of this thread. This place was published by the wiley wombat.
> 
> He didn't mention the coal carrier parking facilities.


I guess that is what happens when you bring coal to Newcastle


----------



## Idiens

Not Guernsey , not Hull, somewhere inbetween


----------



## TSteele65

Good morning, Captain. I have good news, and bad news...


----------



## Idiens

I'm off to bed again Euro-time. So to make it easy and give E38 his chance, this is the more recognisable angle on the previous puzzle.


----------



## Sapperwhite

TSteele65 said:


> Good morning, Captain. I have good news, and bad news...


The good news is we saved a bunch of money by switching to Gieco, the bad news is Gieco won't cover this


----------



## Giulietta

Brighton Marina? Sussex?


----------



## Idiens

No not Brighton Giu, but you are getting closer.


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> No not Brighton Giu, but you are getting closer.


Let's look at the evidence:

the first photo shows a yacht flying the German flag. Suggests East coast of England.
second photo shows a bit of chalky cliff. Suggestion: somewhere near Dover
It isn't Dover. Dover's cliffs are much higher than this. So where is it?


----------



## Idiens

You are very nearly there Peg.

This was taken from the same spot as the other two.










Google Earth must give it now.


----------



## Idiens

Beddy byes.


----------



## tdw

Ramsgate.......

I was acutually hovering over Ramsgate when the seagull posted that google capture. I figure this pic clinches it.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Wombaaaaaaat !!*

It is after noon in oz.

Come out of your burrow, you furry crepuscular diprotodontus!

Your devotees await your latest mystery photo.


----------



## Giulietta

tdw said:


> when the seagull


Hey.... I understood why you called him that, Johnathan Livingstone Seagull...nice. Read it in 1985

cool


----------



## tdw

Sorry. Busy day and I was waiting for Seagull to confirm. Anyway have a go at this.


----------



## pegasus1457

Sydney-Hobart race


----------



## Faster

Skandia in Bass Strait (having a bad day)


----------



## tdw

Fook, that was too quick. Thought it might keep you guessing for a llittle while. 
You are both correct but Bass Strait was the answer I was seeking so I think it goes to Faster. Sorry Peg.


----------



## Faster

OK - another part of the world once again.... looking for the name of the bridge:


----------



## tdw

How about the Lion's Gate Bridge in Vancouver ?

I think I'm good on this one except for one thing. In my favour I've found pics that show the same lights, the rather unique design of the metalwork on the towers especially the pointy think on top. It's obviously a major port. However, none of the pics I've found show what appears to be a newly constructed cement pylon that appears in Faster's pic. Ergo I can't be 100% positive.

But I did just find a pic which shows that distinctive warehouse like building in the background.

(I'm not 100% so I'm not claiming the win. In my immeediate future lies a platter of sushi and sushimi with the odd ale or maybe even some sake. If i can walk I'll check back in a couple of hours)


----------



## WinterRiver

I think you're right, Wombat. I was confused by the same thing -- looks like some sort of solid support. Looking closer at the photo, I now believe it's scaffolding surrounded by netting. There was some major reconstruction recently.

The Angus L. Macdonald bridge in Halifax has the same sort of metalwork, but the hill in the background isn't there and the span doesn't seem long enough.










Bridgemeister.com has an amazing list of suspension bridges worldwide.


----------



## Idiens

Womble does it again.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Womble does it again.


Womble ? Bit of respect please. 

Well Faster is obviously sound asleep or otherwise nefariously engaged so I'll post something and if I'm wrong well then you can call me a complete dill and go on about your business.

Now this one is a bit of a follow on from my last post and that's the clue.



















But for now I leave you . and this is neither a clue nor any connection whatsoever to anything except a wombat's dreams.....


----------



## Idiens

Hmmm. Your last post or the last quiz picture you posted? Sydney Hobart race or Vancouver bridge?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> How about the Lion's Gate Bridge in Vancouver ?
> 
> I think I'm good on this one except for one thing. In my favour I've found pics that show the same lights, the rather unique design of the metalwork on the towers especially the pointy think on top. It's obviously a major port. However, none of the pics I've found show what appears to be a newly constructed cement pylon that appears in Faster's pic. Ergo I can't be 100% positive.


To quote one famous antipodian: Fook that was quick! Yes, td, another one under your belt.

The "concrete pillar" that confused you is, indeed, a hoarding that was there for a complete sandblast/repaint the bridge underwent over the past couple of years. As a matter of fact, the entire bridge deck has been replaced over the last 10 years. They prefabbed sections, floated them under the bridge on barges and hoisted them up in place. It was quite an operation.

This bridge is a bit unique in that it was originally built in the '30s by a private company (the Guinness family, with whose products one or two of you may be familiar) in order to facilitate the development of the North Shore area, now part of West Vancouver known as the British Properties (sniff, hoist nose here).

Now part of the road system in Vancouver, it was a toll bridge for a time after the government bought it out. In 1986, for Expo 86, the Guinness family (still active here in development, they own pretty well all the visible mountainside west of the bridge) installed lights along the suspension cables of the bridge.

This is a the only entrance into Vancouver harbour, so as you can imagine it's a busy spot. With currents running up to 7/8 knots at spring tides it can be a regular rinse cycle if your timing's off. And of course at "slack" times there's a huge rush of pleasure craft competing for space with the behemoths like that in the picture.

5 miles or so inland is another tidal narrows that leads to Port Moody and Indian Arm, another long coastal fiord at the end of which is the semi famous Wigwam Inn, built for the German tourist trade, but now an outstation of the Royal Vancouver Yacht Club.

Carry on with td's posted picture!!


----------



## rennisaint

Hmmm.....haven't spent much time in Japan.....looks like northern Japan, smaller city, like Aomori? Or Hokkaido Bay (Hakodate)?


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Hmmm. Your last post or the last quiz picture you posted? Sydney Hobart race or Vancouver bridge?


Meant my last post, i.e the Skandia flip flop. So we are somewhere twixt Sydney and Hobart.


----------



## Idiens

So that reduces the search for two postage stamps to half the globe...


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> So that reduces the search for two postage stamps to half the globe...


Do a bit of Syd-Hob research instead of just trying to find a needle in a google haystack. Really, this is easy.

If nothing comes of this I'll drop another hint in an hour or so.


----------



## Idiens

Eden, south east corner of Oz


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Eden, south east corner of Oz


That's my man. Eden, NSW south coast. The third port of call in the Sydney - Hobart. After Skandia turned turtle this was where she was towed and tied upside down to that wharf. Sometimes there are more Syd-Hob boats in Eden than will arrive in Hobart.

Eden itself, is a lovely spot. Any cruise along the soouthern NSW coast should have this spot on it's itinery. Fish and Chips not to be missed.

When you pull out of Eden there is nothing between you and Hobart. Of course it's never a planned stop if you are racing.


----------



## Idiens

Thanks for the clue Wombat, I thought the Syd-Hob race was none stop until something broke.

Here's a replacement place to guess at. The clue is that it is a good anchorage and is somewhere in the UK.


----------



## Faster

Idiens said:


> Eden, south east corner of Oz


Looks like a little bit of heaven, don't it?


----------



## Idiens

The oil storage tanks are well hidden in Womats pictures...

But heck, heaven doesn't have an energy problem.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Looks like a little bit of heaven, don't it?


Lovely place. Every time I see it or pics of it I kick myself for not buying a place down there 20 years ago.


----------



## pegasus1457

So the Seagull solved the puzzle, then went off to dodo-land.

Rather rude of him don't you think?


----------



## Idiens

Hey Peg - read my last but one message. It contains a new puzzle picture.


----------



## tdw

I missed it as well. It was the last post on the previous screen, and I went straight to the last page. Oh well. I've not been here anyway.

Seagull, the Syd-Hob is non stop unless something breaks. That's where Eden comes in. The NSW south coast does not have many decent ports and Eden is the last one before Bass Strait. In the big disaster race of '98 at one point there where more boats tied up in Eden than at sea. 

Eden was once a whaling port and at one time there was a pod of killer whales that used to herd other species of whales into the bay where they were slaughtered. In return the Orcas were given their favourite snack being the tongues of the dead whales. Very good whaling museum in Eden. Fascinating.

And so, to the UK. Good anchorage eh ? We may be in one of the lochs up north, somewhere like Scarpa Flow perhaps.

edit - then again maybe the 'safe anchorage' thing is a play on words ? Name of this place looks, sounds like or originally translated as 'safe anchorage'. It's got me beat.


----------



## Idiens

Wombat, amazing what Ozzie whales will do to each other.

The quiz place is not as far north as the Scottish lochs, nor is safe anchorage a play on words. There is a clue in the middle of the picture that might help you find the place more easily, knowing that it is in the UK.


----------



## tdw

Wombat need (and i do mean need) beauty sleep. 

I'm thinking that your clue might be that blue boatshed, which I'm guessing is an RNLI station, but if it is I cannot locate it.

Night.


----------



## Idiens

Spot on Womble. Sleep tight.


----------



## pegasus1457

No more clues forthcoming?

Scanning all the godforsaken little hamlets in the UK where there might be an RNLI station (there are hundreds of them) is not a productive way to spend one's life. Have pity...


----------



## Idiens

OK, I thought it was easy, go to the RNLI web site and click on the map section and see the life boat stations.

To make it easy, try the East coast first.


----------



## Idiens

Ok, still too hard?

North of Whitby and South of Hartlepool.

Off to bed again, and not wanting to let the thread die.....


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Ok, still too hard?
> 
> North of Whitby and South of Hartlepool.
> 
> Off to bed again, and not wanting to let the thread die.....


It is actually easier than I thought -- I didn't realize the RNLI site had hot links on the maps and photos on the same page. I had been running back and forth to Google Earth 

HOWEVER, I still have a problem: there are 2 stations between Whitby and Hartlepool: Redcar and Staithes & Runswick. Redcar is not a match. But neither is Staithes and Runswick. This is the photo from the RNLI site. The gable of the shed is white in your photo, brick-colored in this one. Also the background landscape does not match up. The RNLI photo has rocky escarpments, while your photo has smooth green hills. In addition, the satellite view of the village of Staithes doesn't match the frontal view in your photo.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Ok, still too hard?
> 
> North of Whitby and South of Hartlepool.
> 
> Off to bed again, and not wanting to let the thread die.....


Well then it has to be Staithes










Peg, you have the chair.....

(sob, no sailing for Wombat today. Have to go and do some <shriek> Chistmas shopping.)


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Well then it has to be Staithes
> 
> Peg, you have the chair.....
> 
> (sob, no sailing for Wombat today. Have to go and do some <shriek> Chistmas shopping.)


I don't get it, wombat. Your photo resembles that of the Seagull, but not the one posted for Staithes on the RNLI site. Maybe the RNLI photo is out of date?

In any case I graciously accept and will post something soon.

_Re the holiday shopping:_ why don't you buy her the boat you want and get it over and done with? 

</shriek>


----------



## pegasus1457

OK here is a softball for the weekend:


----------



## WinterRiver

Staithes and Runswick, listed on the RNLI site as one place, are actually two different lifeboat stations. The history on the RNLI site:

Runswick lifeboat station
1866-1978

Staithes lifeboat station
1875-1922
1928-1938

Staithes and Runswick lifeboat station
1978-to date

1978 The all weather lifeboat at Runswick was withdrawn and the station closed.
An inshore lifeboat (ILB) station was established at Staithes with a B class Atlantic 21 lifeboat, Lord Brotherton. The station was named Staithes and Runswick.

The photo in question is the old? Runswick station in Runswick Bay.









Idiens, not so easy after all. I didn't see any photos of this station on the RNLI site. I did see some very interesting lifeboat stations as I checked all around the UK.


----------



## pegasus1457

WinterRiver said:


> Staithes and Runswick, listed on the RNLI site as one place, are actually two different lifeboat stations. The history on the RNLI site:
> 
> Runswick lifeboat station
> 1866-1978
> 
> Staithes lifeboat station
> 1875-1922
> 1928-1938
> 
> Staithes and Runswick lifeboat station
> 1978-to date
> 
> The photo in question is the old? Runswick station in Runswick Bay.
> 
> Idiens, not so easy after all. I didn't see any photos of this station on the RNLI site. I did see some very interesting lifeboat stations as I checked all around the UK.


Thanks WinterRiver, that helps to clear up the discrepancy. Now I would like to know where Wombat got his photo


----------



## tdw

Post lunch so I'm a tad vague but if memory serves me well, which it rarely does it's sad to say, I did a goggle images search on Straithes.


----------



## tdw

Which google image turned out to be incorrectly labelled.

Peg touched on it but WinterRiver really nailed it. It's Runswick Bay NOT Staithes. Staithes has a much more defined harbour and a lot of the town is on the river.creek banks whereas RB is all coast with no real harbour. Despite the fact that the two towns are about three miles apart they do seem to be constantly confused with each other.

Anyway here's a shot of Runswick Bay










and this is RB lifted off google earth.


----------



## tdw

South of France, Cannes maybe ?

ps - I guess in reality it was WinterRiver who got that last one. What say we give him/her the next go irrespective of who gets this one ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Beautifull little town. 
It does have a French look, but definately not Mediterranean. 
It looks Basque to me, (either French Basque Country or Spanish Basque Country).

I looked again at the Google Earth shot and you definately can see the low tyde.
The picture is taken on high tyde and there must be either a bay or a big breakwater spigon that protects the little town, as the ramp would never be exposed to the open sea (besides, you can see there are waves breaking at the background of the picture).

A lovely small town and unspoild, but beyond this, will be hard to identify for me.


----------



## tdw

TwentySeven said:


> Beautifull little town.
> It does have a French look, but not Mediterranean.
> It looks Basque to me, (either French Basque Country or Spanish Basque Country).


Hmmm.... I know the Basque country (Spanish bit anyway) fairly well but I cannot think of a town this large that has so many tall buildings. I'm looking at the courtesy flags and they appear to be red cross on white which is either England, Switzerland or Georgia. I think we can dispense with them so I'm obviously misreading the flags.

Nah, I'm buggered.

Oh duh....TwentySeven you are still on the previous one I think. I was wondering about what you considered to be a small town. . We are now both confused.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tdw said:


> Hmmm.... I know the Basque country (Spanish bit anyway) fairly well but I cannot think of a town this large that has so many tall buildings. I'm looking at the courtesy flags and they appear to be red cross on white which is either England, Switzerland or Georgia. I think we can dispense with them so I'm obviously misreading the flags.
> 
> Nah, I'm buggered.
> 
> Oh duh....TwentySeven you are still on the previous one I think. I was wondering about what you considered to be a small town. . We are now both confused.


Uoooppsss! Looks like I just woke up and went ahead before really opening my eyes. Sorry about that.


----------



## tdw

TwentySeven said:


> Uoooppsss! Looks like I just woke up and went ahead before really opening my eyes. Sorry about that.


That's cool. I am hardly one to cast aspersions at someone else's goof ups.

So how is the lovely Barcelona this Saturday morn ? You Spanish ? Catalan ? Usually there once a year but missed out in 07. Hope to be there sometime in the first half of 08.


----------



## Idiens

Sorry about the confusion, I thought it would get worse as the bay is called Runswick but the village is not. My picture was taken in 2006 either on the way up to Edinburgh or on the way back. It was not apparent that the lifeboat station was out of use, but it no longer had the tudor look.

Anyway congratulations to the successful detection work.

Regarding the new picture, I guess Alicante, Spain


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Sorry about the confusion, I thought it would get worse as the bay is called Runswick but the village is not. My picture was taken in 2006 either on the way up to Edinburgh or on the way back. It was not apparent that the lifeboat station was out of use, but it no longer had the tudor look.
> 
> Anyway congratulations to the successful detection work.
> 
> Regarding the new picture, I guess Alicante, Spain


That's OK, but if you hear a knock on your door, don't answer it. 

I don't get Alicante myself but we'll see. I have no idea at all.

I'll check back in a few hours.


----------



## Robby Barlow

Alicante province, but looks more like *Denia* to me.


----------



## pegasus1457

Gentlemen (and ladies?)
I told you it was a softball I was tossing out. There is a whopping big clue in this photo.
Look again and see if you can get it without further help.

PS Not Spain


----------



## Idiens

Well the fishing boat is registered AL or AI that's why I first though Alicante, but where in Italy would have that designation?


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Well the fishing boat is registered AL or AI that's why I first though Alicante, but where in Italy would have that designation?


You misread it 

Look again


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> Gentlemen (and ladies?)
> I told you it was a softball I was tossing out. There is a whopping big clue in this photo.
> Look again and see if you can get it without further help.
> 
> PS Not Spain


My first "flight" was to St Malo based on the markings on the left most boat, but the mountains don't look right. Looks more Mediterranean to me.


----------



## Idiens

OK, by cutting a pasting and zooming the postage stamp, I can see it is likely to be AJ. The courtesy flags are difficult to recognise, but seem to have blue and white in them, so if Med, it could be France or Greece, or ....

Maybe up the Croatian coast again?


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> OK, by cutting a pasting and zooming the postage stamp, I can see it is likely to be AJ. The courtesy flags are difficult to recognise, but seem to have blue and white in them, so if Med, it could be France or Greece, or ....
> 
> Maybe up the Croatian coast again?


France is warmer. Lots of courtesy flags. Ignore them


----------



## Idiens

Ajaccio, Corsica?


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Ajaccio, Corsica?


Bravo! 

You are "it", Seagull!


----------



## pegasus1457

We managed to squeeze WinterRiver out of this latest mystery. I have a feeling Idiens (aka Seagull) is napping in Belgium.

So, *WinterRiver*, if you are in a part of the globe where it is not yet the middle of the night, why don't you post one?


----------



## WinterRiver

I certainly didn't feel sqeezed out of that RNLI Lifeboat Station one. I was checking back regularly to see if anyone got it because I was completely stumped. For good reason, it seems. Without the clues and photos from the close guesses I never would have straightened out the details.

If you know this place, you will recognize it immediately. Otherwise it may be a challenge. We'll see.


----------



## tdw

WinterRiver said:


> I certainly didn't feel sqeezed out of that RNLI Lifeboat Station one. I was checking back regularly to see if anyone got it because I was completely stumped. For good reason, it seems. Without the clues and photos from the close guesses I never would have straightened out the details.
> 
> If you know this place, you will recognize it immediately. Otherwise it may be a challenge. We'll see.


Well I'll go with 'challenge'.


----------



## WinterRiver

Sorry about the small picture. I didn't take it, but, following the rules, I have been there.

Nope, not Finger Lakes. And if it were, I'd want to know which one....


----------



## pegasus1457

This isn't Mt Garibaldi (BC) with Anvil Island in the foreground, is it?


----------



## WinterRiver

Not Mt. Garibaldi. Not in BC.


----------



## Idiens

The Seagull is back after an excellent dinner in the club house. 

Good to see you guys are busy and WindRiver is getting a go.

I see a snow topped mountain, a sailing boat and wooded hill or island with a house on it.

Hmmm. I haven't a clue.

Good night all.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> The Seagull is back after an excellent dinner in the club house.
> 
> Good to see you guys are busy and WindRiver is getting a go.
> 
> I see a snow topped mountain, a sailing boat and wooded hill or island with a house on it.
> 
> Hmmm. I haven't a clue.
> 
> Good night all.


Neither have I, off to the boat methinks. Not much wind so I guess it's a day to catch up on a bit of maintenance. Rust never sleeps the insomniac bastard. I wonder if I put some Prozac in the rusts tea would it slow it down a bit ? Oh well, just a thought.


----------



## WinterRiver

Wombat and Seagull, I wouldn't expect you to know it. Peg and TradeWindSailing guessed the right continent.

Here's another pic of the same place from higher up. Not a postage stamp this time.


----------



## Giulietta

What the hell is that??

Where's the water??

Ahh that's CANADA


----------



## WinterRiver

Not Canada, Giu. That narrows it down a bit.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Rust never sleeps the insomniac bastard. I wonder if I put some Prozac in the rusts tea would it slow it down a bit ? Oh well, just a thought.


I doubt that Prozac will affect the rust much. Take them yourself. Then you won't give a sh*t about the rust


----------



## pegasus1457

North America... It is certainly not the Finger Lakes. There are no glaciers in that part of the US, not in the eastern US anywhere.

So it has to be a glacier in North America within view of a largish body of water.

My guess is Mt Baker seen from the San Juan Islands...


----------



## WinterRiver

Not Mt. Baker. 

Your other thoughts will not lead you anywhere near this location.


----------



## pegasus1457

My last guess for tonight: Mt Washington seen from Lake Winnipesaukee (NH)


----------



## WinterRiver

You got it, Pegasus. And you spelled Winnipesaukee correctly. Congratulations!

Lake Winnipesaukee in New Hampshire covers 72 square miles, has about 240 miles of shoreline, a maximum depth of 180 feet, and has 274 islands, 244 inhabited. Ice out is typically sometime in April.

At 6,288', Mt. Washington is famous for its weather. It holds the world record for surface wind speed at 231 mph, in 1934. The mean wind speed is 35.5 mph, with hurricane-force winds occurring every third day on average. While there is no glacier on Mt. Washington, it does snow every month of the year. Tuckerman Ravine fills with snow and is a popular place to hike up to for spring skiing.

Lake Winnipesaukee is where I sailed for the first time.


----------



## pegasus1457

Of course I spelled Winnipesaukee correctly. I was hiking Tuckerman's Ravine several decades ago. I have even sailed once on a New Hampshire lake.

Okay, here is the next mystery photo. I will not be available to respond to guesses for 24 hours. If you get bored someone else can post one...


----------



## Idiens

*Niokastro at Pylos, Messinia

No maybe not, too few castillations.

*


----------



## tdw

Portoferraio, Elba


----------



## Idiens

Yes, might Womat, you have got it again.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Yes, might Womat, you have got it again.


It's always good to see that others have the same problem with typing as I do. I believe the expression for duff typing is 'hunt and peck'. Quite apt in your case really. 

OK, then back to the antipodes. A very well known landmark down here. This will be one of those "know it and it will be easy", otherwise you might be in trouble. The island of course is the clue. Work out what it is telling you and all will be revealed.


----------



## Idiens

Yes, I was called to brunch and was rattling off that congratulations too fast. Typing is not so easy with a beak and webbed feet either. I wonder if I meant to write mighty or night or right.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tdw said:


> That's cool. I am hardly one to cast aspersions at someone else's goof ups.
> 
> So how is the lovely Barcelona this Saturday morn ? You Spanish ? Catalan ? Usually there once a year but missed out in 07. Hope to be there sometime in the first half of 08.


Hi Wombat, I didn't see this post yesterday (just left my messy posts and had to run). Yeah, I'm catalan, totally anti-spanish (just got tired of my country being used by the spaniards as a colony). Let me know next time you come. We may have a drink or go out sailing, although you know the shore of Barcelona is pretty dull unless you sail at least 60 miles. Nothing like these amazing places you see in this thread... like this last one you posted, which, btw, I'm totally clueless about.


----------



## tdw

Seagull - My typing tends to fall to pieces after a long lunch for some reason. Cannot work it out myself.  

Twenty Seven - I'll take you up on that drink. There's a little bar just off the Ramblas called Boadas I think. Do you know it ? Fabulous little place. I've never sailed out of Barna, went to Formentara one year and caught the ferry but that's all and that doesn't really count. Awful damn things those ferries. 

No clues for for my pic yet. I can't think of anything that wouldn't simply give it away, except perhaps to say that you do no pass this spot on the way to Hobart.


----------



## Idiens

What's obvious to you is still a puzzle to us. I was looking for a prison colony island around Hobart and elsewhere, but Oz has a lot of those.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Idiens said:


> What's obvious to you is still a puzzle to us. I was looking for a prison colony island around Hobart and elsewhere, but Oz has a lot of those.


I'd say that the clue points towards some island in the Bass Strait, rather.


----------



## Idiens

Well it looks more like an island in a bay or pair of bays to me. The Bass strait is on the way to Hobart from Sydney too.


----------



## Idiens

I going to guess at Lion Island NSW.


----------



## Idiens

Assuming:_

a) I'm right.

b) Wombat is summer hibernating.

Here's another picture to be going on with.










It has two names, either will do.


----------



## WinterRiver

That's the Principality of Sealand.










From Wikipedia:
The Principality of Sealand is a self-proclaimed, unrecognised state (ie a micronation[2]) located on HM Fort Roughs, a former Maunsell Sea Fort in the North Sea 10 km (six miles) off the coast of Suffolk, England, United Kingdom. Since 1967, the World War II installation has been occupied by former radio broadcaster and former British Army Major Paddy Roy Bates, his associates and his family. Sealand itself claims that it is a sovereign and independent state[3]; but is not recognised as such by any United Nations member country. Critics, as well as court rulings in the United States and in Germany, have claimed that Roughs Tower has always remained in the jurisdiction of the United Kingdom.

Over the years, the "Principality of Sealand" has developed a constitution, flag, motto and anthem; issued coins and postage stamps; printed passports; and became a data haven.


----------



## Idiens

Too easy, eh WinterRiver? - you're on now.


----------



## WinterRiver

In the same theme:










Should be easy.

I'll be off for a while moving piles of fluffy water. Go on without me.


----------



## Zogumwesterly

is that stilt city off of miami?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

WinterRiver said:


> In the same theme


Do you mean it is another independent small country again?


----------



## Idiens

Stiltsville, Biscayne Bay, Florida


----------



## Idiens

Zogum, I think you are right, prepare to publish a picture.

I'm off to bed in Europe.

http://com.miami.edu/parks/biscaynestilts.htm


----------



## tdw

Bad typing by Wombat. I meant to type "not on the way to Hobart" but missed the T in not. 

Lion Island in Broken Bay it was.


----------



## WinterRiver

Zogum, you are correct. I suspect you knew that.

From what I understand, after much debate about the historic nature of Stiltsville and legal wrangling over the "submerged campsite" leases, the last 7 houses can remain.

http://www.nationaltrust.org/magazine/archives/arch_story/020405.htm


----------



## Zogumwesterly

OK here's an easy one!


----------



## tdw

Zogumwesterly said:


> OK here's an easy one!


For future reference, make sure you rename the pic before you post it. No big deal but it does make it a bit too easy.


----------



## tdw

TradewindSailing said:


> Another mainstream picture (need to get some sleep soon):
> 
> Tell me from what island that picture was taken.


Can we presume Carribean ?


----------



## Zogumwesterly

Tradewind, Don't ask me to play golf with you!


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Yes, I was called to brunch and was rattling off that congratulations too fast. Typing is not so easy with a beak and webbed feet either. I wonder if I meant to write mighty or night or right.


Hey -- what is this multiple alias nonsense? You used to be called Jonathan-Livingston. Do you think that the mighty minds of the "we're the fugawis" crowd cannot see through this flimsy disguise?


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Bad typing by Wombat. I meant to type "not on the way to Hobart" but missed the T in not.


And I assumed it was the wee bit of Scots in your pedigree leaking out


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Portoferraio, Elba


Portoferraio, Elba is the town where Napoleon was exiled for a period starting in 1814. He more or less took over the government of Elba while he was a "prisoner" on the island, accompanied by his personal escort of 1000 men.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Hey -- what is this multiple alias nonsense? You used to be called Jonathan-Livingston. Do you think that the mighty minds of the "we're the fugawis" crowd cannot see through this flimsy disguise?


He's merely bowing to the unavoidable Peg. He should be a pecker but his Bach is worse than his beak.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Portoferraio, Elba is the town where Napoleon was exiled for a period starting in 1814. He more or less took over the government of Elba while he was a "prisoner" on the island, accompanied by his personal escort of 1000 men.


Well, if you have to exiled from your homeland I can think of worse places to end up. It's not exactly Alcatraz is it ?


----------



## WinterRiver

I think the picture was taken from Sandy Cay, near Jost Van Dyke.










I'd be willing to be exiled to Elba with an entourage.


----------



## Idiens

Looks good WindRiver.

What's Peg complaining about, he can't even be bothered to post an avatar?

Give a Seagull a bad name and he's likely to keep it.


----------



## tdw

That's a done deal. No doubt at all. WindRiver Rules.


----------



## WinterRiver

Where's this?


----------



## WinterRiver

Mondays can be tough.

Here's another view that may help:


----------



## Faster

Looks decidedly left coast. All those Beavers.. Prince Rupert, BC?


----------



## WinterRiver

You're right about left coast, but it's not Prince Pupert.


----------



## Faster

Ketchican, Alaska, then.....?


----------



## WinterRiver

You're on, Faster!


----------



## Faster

Carrying on in the "been there, took this" theme......


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Carrying on in the "been there, took this" theme......


Gee whiz, they camouflaged those tanks well didn't they ? Makes your heart swell to see such sympathetic development.

Looks cold so I'm guessing we are in Canada or maybe Alaska, but I'm thinking Canada. Other than that, no idea.


----------



## pegasus1457

I can't imagine having such a poorly protected terminal for fuel loading/offloading, unless they had no choice. So I am going for an island with no natural ports: let's say a mid-Atlantic, volcanic island, like one of the Canaries.


----------



## Faster

Not, this time, in my beloved Canada..... nor so cold after all. Not Alaska. Not mid Atlantic, not Canaries, but peg is closer than the wombat.


----------



## pegasus1457

One of the Orkney Islands?


----------



## Idiens

Peg, is that you under that mop head?


----------



## pegasus1457

Wow!

The color of the water really threw me off the track...

Nice one, TradeWind


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Peg, is that you under that mop head?


No, it's my canine friend, a Hungarian wombat


----------



## Idiens

Mean looking fella, which way is he facing?


----------



## pegasus1457

Idiens said:


> Mean looking fella, which way is he facing?


She is looking right at you.


----------



## Idiens

Ah! That explains everything.


----------



## Idiens

Oh! Sorry yes, Google Earth gives a good match.


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Statia oil terminal , St. Eustatius


Got it in one, Tradewinds (but you already know that)

I thought that this picture looked less tropical than most, you wouldn't know that it was 28C that day from the look if it. A bit unexpected, that tanker terminal in the middle of that area.


----------



## Idiens

Down in the Florida keys somewhere?


----------



## Idiens

Is that North up?


----------



## Idiens

Thanks, one never knows with these images. I was trying to identify the hotel like building at the end of the fairway.


----------



## Faster

Might we be back on the Great Lakes?


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Ah! That explains everything.


ROTFLMAO.

Sex with that mutt would be something of a surprise package wouldn't it ? You wouldn't be able to tell if you were coming or going. Still and all, I guess the teeth would be a bit of a giveaway.

The above said in my furry critter mode, I hasten to add.


----------



## Faster

Marina Hemmingway in Cuba


----------



## Faster

Beautiful pictures, btw, TS!

Here's a pretty spot....


----------



## Faster

PLENTY of tourists.... the only mountains here are "man made"..... And I'll qualify this one by saying I _could have_ sailed there, but in fact I flew (with plenty of those tourists) Standing on the beach looking out to sea you are facing more or less east.


----------



## Faster

That's the general area.... can we narrow it down some? I guess all the other players have gone beddy bye......


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Tulum ruins? can't find a match to proof it


Good one! Yes, these are the ruins at Tulum. One of the rare coastal Mayan ruins in that area, we also took a trip out to Coba, about 30 miles inland. Much more primitive and only about1/4 excavated, we found Coba much more interesting than Tulum (in terms of historical significance)

But Tulum is in a much prettier setting, to be sure. Another view:










Post something for the crew to wake up to, Tradewinds!


----------



## WinterRiver

Somewhere on the north shore of Lake Superior or Lake Huron -- Georgian Bay? The scraping glaciers left lines of islands there, and the rocks look right.

Not specific enough? For no good reason, Parry Sound?


----------



## Idiens

Hi WinterRiver, It looks quite plausible on Google Earth but I can't find a good match to the three pictures, assuming they were taken close to each other. Do you have a lat/long?


----------



## Idiens

I still find nothing convincing to match. Perhaps it needs a nautical chart.


----------



## E38

Croaker Island?


----------



## E38

I think it is S. Benjamin Island. I found this on the web:
"For the more cautious, you can approach from the east, skirting the Sow & Pigs by sailing close to Secretary Island."
http://continuouswave.com/north-channel/benjamin.html


----------



## E38

I couldn't find anything with the islands labeled, but did notice the bullseye shape north of Clapperton Island. Looks like beautiful cruising grounds!

Here is the next place:


----------



## Idiens

Well done E38. I stared at that island in Google Earth, but without Boars, Sows and Pigs, or near identical pictures, I could not pin it to it.

So you picture, American Flag, looks like foxgloves, somewhere in North, North America, looks more East Coast than West.... How's that?


----------



## pegasus1457

The lobster traps point to Maine, RI, Block Island, Nantucket, ...
Could even be north shore of Eastern LI

Large tidal variation. Very rural surroundings.

I will try Block Island


----------



## E38

Yes, it is in NE North America. It is on an island, but not Block Island. The harbor retains the name that the island once held which was derived from the name given by Champlain when he explored the region. The photo above is looking NE (more or less) and the photo below is looking just a little further E:


----------



## E38

There had been a fire on the island not long before Champlain charted it. The island was later renamed using the possessive of the last name of the man to whom Massachusetts deeded it. Most charts and maps (and I think the official postal address) have removed the apostrophe.

There is a music festival there in August. Before the festival, performers serenade the schooners and other boats at anchor in the harbor. Here is the yacht with the performers serenading a schooner:


----------



## WinterRiver

Burnt Coat Harbor on Swan ('s) Island, Maine?


----------



## E38

That's the place. Champlain named it Brûlé-côte (burnt coast) and that became Burnt Coat. Here is the lighthouse at the entrance (it was quite a relief to get around the point and safely into the harbor that day):










The weather was fairer a few days later (this is looking out the harbor entrance with Marshall Island in the background):


----------



## WinterRiver

I'm surprised I didn't see it when I was there. We had lovely July weather. 










Guess which kid was dressed appropriately. Then the fog rolled in.


----------



## WinterRiver

Here is the next mystery location. I don't think it will require detailed clues, but I could always be wrong.


----------



## pegasus1457

San Juan PR -- view of El Morro

Here is proof: a photo of the Faro El Morro (El Morro lighthouse)


----------



## pegasus1457

Sorry for the delay -- a business dinner intervened.

Here you go --


----------



## Faster

Bodrum Castle, Turkey?


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Bodrum Castle, Turkey?


gobble, gobble -- no


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking maybe Africa somewhere but in the Med ?


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> I'm thinking maybe Africa somewhere but in the Med ?


not Africa


----------



## tdw

It's a part of Spain that I've never been to but how about Alcoceber ?


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> It's a part of Spain that I've never been to but how about Alcoceber ?


Not Spain.

That is it for me until tomorrow ...


----------



## Idiens

Mexico, dah, d' dah, da


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Mexico, dah, d' dah, da


Mexico indeed !! I think that last Sardine was off, Seagull. 

Le Bastion de l'Etendardis, Bonifacio, Corsica.


----------



## Idiens

Yes, Oh Wise Wombat, you have got it again. 

I thought that boat was flying a Mexican Ensign, but it's an Italian Ensign (not flag)


----------



## pegasus1457

TradewindSailing said:


> The wombat is correct


It is indeed Bonifacio. A really interesting fortified town and a harbor to match. If you didn't know it was there, you would never find it from the sea. Its narrow entrance in the cliff is very difficult to spot from outside. The winds in the Straits of Bonifacio can be fearsome, but once inside, you are snug and secure. Good restaurants in the old town, too. After all, it is still a part of France 

Here is an aerial view showing the protection offered by this harbor --

Your turn, wombat.


----------



## tdw

Wombat was otherwise engaged, nocturnally speaking. 

OK, this is a stop off point. Yes it's downunder but more up than down. I sailed through here in the late seventies when it was one seedy town. Anchorage is something else. The current runs through at anywhere from three to five knots and given the salt water crocs, that makes going for a quick swim an interesting exercise.

Name of this island please.


----------



## Faster

Might this be Thursday Island, Queensland? (a day early for us!!)


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Might this be Thursday Island, Queensland? (a day early for us!!)


Here was me thinking it was so apt. 

TI it is, Faster you have the floor.

Stopping off at TI as you head across the top of the Land of Oz is a fun thing to do. Not the perfect anchorage by any stretch of the imagination but I certainly enjoyed the place. I believe its cleaned up it's act a bit these days.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tdw said:


> Here was me thinking it was so apt.
> 
> TI it is, Faster you have the floor.
> 
> Stopping off at TI as you head across the top of the *Land of Oz *is a fun thing to do. Not the perfect anchorage by any stretch of the imagination but I certainly enjoyed the place. I believe its cleaned up it's act a bit these days.


Wow! This is news for me... 
So, the Land of Oz does exist, and you can actually sail there.... Did you guys ever see Him?


----------



## Faster

That was clever, td...... that dang dateline got in the way<g>.

Salt water, near ghost town these days.....


----------



## tdw

TwentySeven said:


> Wow! This is news for me...
> So, the Land of Oz does exist, and you can actually sail there.... Did you guys ever see Him?


Modesty forbids.  Just keep clicking them red shoes together and you'll soon find out. (or you'll hurt your ankle  )


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> That was clever, td...... that dang dateline got in the way<G>.
> 
> Salt water, near ghost town these days.....


This is really ringing some bells. Would I be correct in thinking that we are in or close to the inside passage on the way to Juneau ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> This is really ringing some bells. Would I be correct in thinking that we are in or close to the inside passage on the way to Juneau ?


...yesssss.... depending, of course, on where your starting point was!


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Kitsault, BC?


Sorry, TS, I missed your first post... but no, not there. It is, however in BC.

Here's another shot: something in the picture is a clue. Sorry this is so small.


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Britannia Beach, Howe Sound? I am really guessing here. Google Earth is no help, no resolution


Unfortunately, you're right, Google earth is of limited (but not no) use.

The town's name is derived in part from the large cascade of water you see there in the latest pic.

In its heyday, in the '60s, the population was over 5000 souls, of whom 1100 or so worked in the only industry there. No road access (still) makes for a very isolated but very social community. Since 1981 it has been home to several dozen hangers-on and isolation seekers, and some of the properties are beginning to be bought as summer homes as the area is remote enough to still have good fishing.

If I left my home marina in Vancouver and cruised at a leisurely pace (no more than, say 30-40 mi/day) it would take me a week and a bit, travelling each day. Weather and sea conditions permitting, of course.


----------



## Sequitur

Ocean Falls


----------



## tdw

Sequitur said:


> Ocean Falls


By Jove I think he's got it.

That damn building was an old hotel. I have been working on disused fish canning factories and the like. The closest I got was Elwha Falls but that just did not look right at all.


----------



## Faster

Sequitur said:


> Ocean Falls


Yes! Well done. (Check out this location..52 21N, 127 42W) Resolution is poor but you get the idea of the isolation.

This was my home town for nearly all my school years. Dad worked in the papermill there after being laid off his job in Vancouver. We joined him in time for Christmas 1961.... wow - ages ago!

Bustling place back then, high turnover of course, young people come in to get a job and leave after their first paycheck. Isolation, incessant rain at times, usually filtered out the ones that weren't going to stick it out. In a hurry!

The parent company of the mill announced a permanent closure in 1972, but the BC government gave it an 8 year reprieve before they gave it up as well. Our family left in Sept '72.










The torrent seen coming over the dam is the normal condition these days. The ground is fair shaking there with that much water going over - there used to be homes not 100 yds from this spillway!

Not surprising with annual rainfall in the 180-200 inch range. When the mill was running, seeing one of these gates open on the spillway was a major event - that's how much water the mill used. The two penstocks are 12 feet in diameter, and the water was used, among other things, to power 6 pelton generators for power, and a line of grindstones for the groundwood pulp mill. The lake backed up behind this dam is 14 miles long, and actually has an "overflow tunnel" at one end that drains into another nearby valley.

It was serviced by a small airline or two, (flights often cancelled for weather), and a weekly passenger/freighter service. We had the only liquor outlet for about 100 miles, so when the fishing fleet had a couple of days off there would be literally hundreds of seiners and gillnetters rafted 6 deep, stocking up and patronizing the pub and legion.

The inlet shown in the aerial shot was always so choked up with log booms that there was only a relatively small stretch of water clear for shipping.

Sadly reduced to a few buildings, dozens upon dozens of frame houses were destroyed in a "remedial" move, leaving mostly only the concrete and steel structures like the hotel (once the 3rd largest in BC), the highschool constructed in 1970, just before the fall, and the courthouse and post office buildings.

Ocean Falls is becoming something of a destination for adventurous cruisers, hosts a few fish camp businesses and the odd B&B too.

This was a great place to grow up as a kid - we all had boats at a young age. Oddly enough, though we had regular, reliable inflow winds, there were very few sailboats - I remember a Piver Tri and a Lightning... that was it.

Sequitur - your go, welcome to the game.


----------



## pegasus1457

Sequitur said:


> Ocean Falls


So, Michael, how did you do it?

I looked with GE and even though I knew exactly where it was after your post, there was no way I could identify it...

Oooh, I missed your hailing port. You have the home field advantage over the rest of us.


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> So, Michael, how did you do it?
> 
> I looked with GE and even though I knew exactly where it was after your post, there was no way I could identify it...
> 
> Oooh, I missed your hailing port. You have the home field advantage over the rest of us.


Hey, Peg... glad to hear you were looking.... thought you were AWOL today!


----------



## Sequitur

pegasus1457 said:


> So, Michael, how did you do it?
> 
> I looked with GE and even though I knew exactly where it was after your post, there was no way I could identify it...
> 
> Oooh, I missed your hailing port. You have the home field advantage over the rest of us.


I've been there! The first time I was in Ocean Falls was in 1971 as a Bridge Watchkeeping Officer in HMCS Mackenzie. We were on a week-long cruise of the North Coast and the Queen Charlottes with Governor General Roland Michener on board. We had just visited the rock now known as MacKenzie's Rock, where in 1793, Alexander Mackenzie completed his trip across the continent and inscribed on the rock "Alex Mackenzie from Canada by land 22d July 1793". 









After mounting and dedicating a plaque, the Governor General asked if we could do an impromptu visit to Ocean Falls. We patched-through a radiotelephone call to the principal of the school and told him to assemble the students at the wharf to meet the Governor General. It was a great visit, and one of the highlights of a magical week.

Faster, were you there for Michener's visit in 1971?


----------



## Faster

Sequitur said:


> Faster, were you there for Michener's visit in 1971?


I must have been... I do recall a naval visit - actually what I do remember is how "beat up" the ship looked (you moored on the pier at the Mill site, if I remember correctly), but honestly I don't recall the GG being there.... I'm guessing it was the Elementary school that participated in that event directly.


----------



## Sequitur

Faster; My memories are of how decrepit the Ocean Falls wharf was; we had to run lines ashore, we couldn't trust the wharf's strength.

Anyway, here's a photo for you.... If any of you know some of the more obscure (darker side?) aspects of my boating background, this should be easy.


----------



## blueprintbill

Stonington Deer Isle Maine


----------



## blueprintbill

Upstream from Paris, on the Seine


----------



## Sequitur

blueprintbill said:


> Upstream from Paris, on the Seine


Right country, wrong river.


----------



## Sequitur

It's a popular stop on the annual spring sailboat migration from the North Sea and Channel to the Med, and back again in the fall.

An overview:


----------



## tdw

Presumably somewhere on the Canal du Midi. No time to go looking. The pressure on a bloke's liver at this time of the year is quite outrageous.


----------



## Sequitur

It's well past midnight, and I need some sleep, so here's a further hint for you who are east of me and will be gettin up shortly. A photo enroute to the place:


----------



## Sequitur

Sequitur: Since you say North Sea to the Med: Can we narrow it down to the Canal du Rhône au Rhin ?[/QUOTE]
You can get there that way, but it's not on the Doubs (Rhône au Rhin). The town in question is the major canal junction in Europe.


----------



## Sequitur

tdw said:


> Presumably somewhere on the Canal du Midi. No time to go looking. The pressure on a bloke's liver at this time of the year is quite outrageous.


Look further north.


----------



## Gryzio

*I not sure I good at this game.*

I lost again at Sea.  
Maybe Yonne around Migennes going into the Burgundy Canal?  
Tried to put enough names in so one may be close.


----------



## Sequitur

Gryzio said:


> I lost again at Sea.
> Maybe Yonne around Migennes going into the Burgundy Canal?
> Tried to put enough names in so one may be close.


Not at the Migennes end of the Bourgogne.


----------



## Gryzio

*ooooooooo-K*

Saint Jean?


----------



## Sequitur

Gryzio said:


> Saint Jean?


You got it. Saint-Jean-de-Losne at the hub of the French canal system, and known as the smallest town in France. From there you can head east to the Rhine via the Doubs, South down the Saone to the Rhone and the Med, East to the Loire via the Centre, northeast to the Yonne & Seine to Paris via the Bourgogne, north to the Marne and the Champagne or north east through the Lorraine to the Mosel and Rhine.

We kept our canal boat here for five years as we explored central France. Every spring we would meet many dozens of sailboats with their masts cradled on deck, heading via the Bourgogne or the Briare-Loire-Centre or the Marne-Saone to the Med.

You're up, Gryzio.


----------



## Gryzio

*Wait, let me write down those directions!*

Let me see what I have for a few pictures on my computer and I will give something.


----------



## Gryzio

*Hope this be OK*

I was going to use a Picture of Hurricane Rita, but, when all you see is big rain drops in the camera flash it could be hard to figure out.  
I think this be good and may have given a clue.


----------



## tdw

Gryzio said:


> I was going to use a Picture of Hurricane Rita, but, when all you see is big rain drops in the camera flash it could be hard to figure out.
> I think this be good and may have given a clue.


Nah, way too obscure for me. Galveston maybe but I cannot locate the exact place so I may be way out.


----------



## Gryzio

tdw said:


> Nah, way too obscure for me. Galveston maybe but I cannot locate the exact place so I may be way out.


You very close. I not sure if I supposed to give a clue now as I not very good at this.


----------



## tdw

Gryzio said:


> You very close. I not sure if I supposed to give a clue now as I not very good at this.


Oh sorry, I should have explained. Always PM your clues directly to me. Never post clues directly to the forum. This was a rule set up way back in order that the mighty wombat can ensure that your clues are apt. Most important that you don't send to anyone else but that goes without saying.

OK, so now that we have cleared up the confusion........


----------



## tdw

Houston - is the place called Kemah ? On clear creek channel where it runs into Galveston Bay.


----------



## Gryzio

tdw said:


> Houston - is the place called Kemah ? On clear creek channel where it runs into Galveston Bay.


Yes!!! It Kemah. Actually we enter here at the Tourist trap and kept the boat around Clear Lake Shores until we moved on.
Sorry I not have something better. I have some, but, I guess they somewhere on the Laptop.

Well your up for a photo.


----------



## tdw

OK, this is a place I havn't visited for a few years now but we are intent on going back there early next year. Hopefully, Jan 02 Next year. Well, that's when we hope to arrive but I'm afraid the day of our departure is a state secret, so you'll have to try and work out how many days sailing from the Womboat's home port we are going to be.

Kiss me Hardy. !!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Wombat - Is it Port Stephens NSW ???

If I'm correct you can have another turn posting photos as I'm not at my own computer today and can't access my photos.

Thanks
Sailorsez


----------



## pigslo

Wow, mighty wombat. Pigslo is impressed. That was my home port. I just logged on too late.
pigslo


mammels rule.....


----------



## tdw

but marsupials are the REAL power behind the throne. 

Well spotted SZ. Port stephens it is, Nelson Bay (geddit ?) in fact. Nice spot. If we have to bash to windward which is probable it will be an overnighter from Sydney, around 24 hours allowing for dead calm early in the morning. Porbably leave Syd around 1100 on New Years Day and get into PH next morning. Full moon that night , decent breeze, should be good. Or we'll sink and drown. Bound to be one or the other.  (edit - idiot wombat, full moon is on Christmas Eve not New Years Eve, oh well, so lots of stars then.)

Ok, back to the old world. Bit of a favourite town of mine although I've only been there once. It's in an area I am very fond of indeed. Great food, great wine, lovely people and lot's of the briney stuff. See how you go.


----------



## Sequitur

Might it be Royan?


----------



## tdw

Sequitur said:


> Might it be Royan?


Not Royan. Not France but you are on the right shoreline.

(It was the last day in the office and I was being somewhat lazy. At least one of those pics was lifted hollus bollus from Google Earth.)


----------



## Sequitur

Great wine, great food... the only ports along that coast that are not in France that fit that are Oporto and its cross-river partner Vila Nova de Gaia of Port fame; and Sanlúcar de Barrameda and Puerto de Santa Maria in the Jerez (Sherry) region. Now, OK wine leaves a few other possibilities...


----------



## tdw

Sequitur said:


> Great wine, great food... the only ports along that coast that are not in France that fit that are Oporto and its cross-river partner Vila Nova de Gaia of Port fame; and Sanlúcar de Barrameda and Puerto de Santa Maria in the Jerez (Sherry) region. Now, OK wine leaves a few other possibilities...


So you are totally dismissing the Basques ? Don't tell me that those suckers can't put together a decent nosh. I know the mad Bluebottle would not agree but even their wines are not half bad. Perhaps I have mislead you in saying great wine.....I meant available to drink not necessarily produced there. The region however does produce but not right on this places doorstep.

In other words you have gone a bit too far. Stay in the Bay of Biscay.

Damn you anyway, mention Jerez and I have an urge for a nice cold glass of Tio Pepe but alas we ran out earlier this week and some moron forgot to restock.


----------



## Sequitur

I know some very acceptable Albariño from the Galacia, particularly from the Rías Baixas, and there are some nice ones from Val do Salnés. Need, then to find a seaport near there with a largish ferry slip.... but it's well past my bedtime, so I'll leave it for others to the east.

Actually Galacia is west of the Basque country. Maybe you mean the Rioja wines from inland of the crook of the Bay, like San Sebastián.


----------



## Idiens

Well I've been scouring the Basque coastline, but just can't find a match, but there are so many places/rias.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tdw said:


> So you are totally dismissing the Basques ? Don't tell me that those suckers can't put together a decent nosh. I know the mad Bluebottle would not agree but even their wines are not half bad. Perhaps I have mislead you in saying great wine.....I meant available to drink not necessarily produced there. The region however does produce but not right on this places doorstep.
> 
> In other words you have gone a bit too far. Stay in the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> Damn you anyway, mention Jerez and I have an urge for a nice cold glass of Tio Pepe but alas we ran out earlier this week and some moron forgot to restock.


Santander! this one I know!. Really wonderfull city.

However, it is not Basque, though. Santander is the capital of the Cantabria region (west from the Basque Country and east from Asturias). And as Wombat says, they don't produce any wine, but they have Ribera del Duero and Rioja at 2 hours.


----------



## Idiens

You got it 27 - right down to the pictures that tdw included.


----------



## tdw

TwentySeven said:


> Santander! this one I know!. Really wonderfull city.
> 
> However, it is not Basque, though. Santander is the capital of the Cantabria region (west from the Basque Country and east from Asturias). And as Wombat says, they don't produce any wine, but they have Ribera del Duero and Rioja at 2 hours.


Well spotted that man. Take it away no 27.

Feck, pissed and stoned. Wombat to bed, over and out. 

No it's not Basque but the Basques and the Cantabrians share many similarities and it is only a few kilometres down the road from Bilbao. Now bugger off and let me pass out.`


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Here it is.
I used to love this place when it was almost a hippy gathering place, with just a few bars and wood cabins. Last time there 15 years ago. 
To post one of my pictures I would have to find the right box and scan it. No time for this now. So I got this one from the internet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'll be off for some 3 hours or so


----------



## Idiens

Have a good one, 

I have no idea where in the world to start looking for a place like that - except it has palm trees, so is probably nearer to the equator than Brussels.


----------



## Zanshin

Looks kinda southern Kalifornian because of the mountains; but I wouldn't know how to narrow it down from there.


----------



## Faster

Given 27s location, and the arid mountains, back in the Med? Terremolinos? Remember the novel "The Drifters".....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

(I managed to log on for a minute)

My mentioning that I used to go there must have been misleading, sorry. 
Not my country, not Spain either. In fact, not the Mediterranean Sea. Not California either.

Behind the mountain in the background there is an extense range of mountains. Amazing beauty of the world: steep red rock mountains with bright yellow sand rivers. A must see. The highest of those is very well known because of some story that happened quite a few years ago. A famous person climbed there on his own (there are no sherpas there) and found a pretty amazing discovery. I'm sure you hear about the story. Or maybe even read it (as he wrote a pretty famous book with this and other stories that became a best-seller. Well, I think he only wrote the first part of it).

(This time I will be off for a couple of hours)


----------



## Idiens

Dang, searched for those key words and only got this - he's everywhere.


----------



## Sequitur

Dahab. Egypt


----------



## Sequitur

Dahab looks like this:


----------



## Zanshin

The hints led me to believe the Atlas mountains; but then the last hint points at Mt. Sinai so the coastline would be Red Sea but I don't know of any "happening" places there.


----------



## Idiens

I think you've got it Seq.

DSC03118 looks awfully similar to 27's picture.

\









Trouble is, the Dehab mountains seem further away than the ones in 27's picture and not so distinct.


----------



## Faster

Impressive, Sequitur... here's 27s own pic from GE










I'd say your were confirmed, your turn.


----------



## Sequitur

Here's a shot that those familiar with the area will recognize easily because of the background:










And to help nail it, a second shot on the way out of the place, with some local colour:


----------



## Idiens

Well, it looks like BC to me, not that I've ever been there.


----------



## Sequitur

Idiens said:


> Well, it looks like BC to me, not that I've ever been there.


Yes it does look a lot like BC, because it is.


----------



## Faster

Wombat's a not-so-closet BCophile... If he's not too hungover when (if) he comes to he'll be happy to snoop around too....


----------



## E38

The first photo reminds me of the marina area behind Newcastle Island in Nanaimo except I don't remember big mountains so close in the background.


----------



## Sequitur

E38 said:


> The first photo reminds me of the marina area behind Newcastle Island in Nanaimo except I don't remember big mountains so close in the background.


The marina in question is on an island, but not Newcastle.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sequitur said:


> Dahab. Egypt


That was good. Sequitur.
Did you know it or was it the hint?
(The reason that I ask is because when I wrote it I didn't know if I was giving it away or remaining too criptic).

I said I don't have my own photos available right now. Too bad because the Sinai is really a beautifull place on earth. It's good that you guys located the picture and managed to go on without me.


----------



## Sequitur

TwentySeven said:


> That was good. Sequitur.
> Did you know it or was it the hint?
> (The reason that I ask is because when I wrote it I didn't know if I was giving it away or remaining too criptic).


No, not been to Aahab, but know the look or the area from some of my middle-east trips. When the clues came in, Mt Sanai was a natural, so did a fast Google scan of the coast.


----------



## Sequitur

Just to let you all know, Faster recognized the current place immediately, and PMd me to say he would sit this one out.


----------



## Idiens

For a while I was thinking Telegraph Cove, but I can't get a match.


----------



## Sequitur

Idiens said:


> For a while I was thinking Telegraph Cove, but I can't get a match.


The Cove part works, the rest doesn't.


----------



## Idiens

BC has a fair number of coves, I've lost count


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Dang, searched for those key words and only got this - he's everywhere.


and he's sooooooo cute.

ahem ! Wombat may be a touch slow this morning. Espresso machine warming up, things might improve soon.


----------



## Giulietta

What a homosexual looking animal....

cof cof...sorry...gay looking.....


----------



## Sequitur

The marina is my home port, so it's close at hand. Sequitur is at the centre of the first photo, and of this next one:


----------



## tdw

Damn, that's pretty. Want to swap berths ?

(hee hee, if this was in French Canada he'd have to answer 'non')

Hey, Alex, wanna cuddle do you ?


----------



## tdw

I found a place called Abril Point. Any good ?


----------



## Sequitur

tdw said:


> I found a place called Abril Point. Any good ?


Probably April Point. It's good, but not for this purpose. You're looking too far away for me to commute to my home slip. Try a Cove much closer to Vancouver.


----------



## tdw

Horseshoe Bay ?


----------



## Sequitur

tdw said:


> Horseshoe Bay ?


No, but that's where I catch the twenty-minute ferry ride to my marina.


----------



## Sequitur

TradewindSailing said:


> I'll try Deep Cove


My cove is deep, but it is not Deep.


----------



## Sequitur

Yes, Tradewind, you got it.

My home port is the Union Steamship Company Marina on the east side of Bowen Island in Snug Cove. Bowen Island is only 8 nautical miles north west of Vancouver, and the area features quaint turn of the century buildings and very protected year-round moorage, and I can live-aboard there if I so chose. My slip is 60 feet long, so I don't even have to take the dinghy off the davits.

In the early 1920's this was the place to be! The Union Steamship Company owned and operated 180 cottages, six picnic grounds, a dance pavillion for 800 and an outdoor concert stage on the island. Steamships carried visitors to the island for picnics, camping, cottage holidays or a moonlight cruise. Although the resort era ended by the the mid 1940's, a few buildings, trees and walkways act as reminders of this magical history.

http://marinas.com/view/marina/12878


----------



## Faster

TS - well done. Deep Bay is one of the names given to the larger bay immediately to the north of Snug Cove - which, ironically, actually has a long shelving beach. It is also known as Mannion Bay, or Hotel Bay. Oh - and the noisy DeHavilland is the Canadian Classic Bush plane, the DH Beaver (many of which were on view in the earlier picture of Ketchikan AK.) 

Sequitur - we are planning a small New Years gathering at USSCM with the Gulf Yacht Club... will you be there?


----------



## pegasus1457

Sequitur --

Is the spot marked by "X" where you keep your Hunter?


----------



## Sequitur

Faster said:


> Sequitur - we are planning a small New Years gathering at USSCM with the Gulf Yacht Club... will you be there?


I'm up to my ears cataloguing my next auction. The consignments are still coming in 'til the end of December, and my print deadline is 9 January, so I'm doing 14-15 hour days for the next while. Sailnet is my sanity net these days; a great quick break in the middle of cataloguing. 

I might take a break to "check the boat"  if I see a spare few hours on the 31st.


----------



## Sequitur

pegasus1457 said:


> Sequitur --
> 
> Is the spot marked by "X" where you keep your Hunter?


Looks like you've got your bomb sights well positioned; promise you won't do a drop on me.


----------



## tdw

TradewindSailing said:


> I will be back in eight hours. If you can find some proof, just keep going the thread.
> 
> Wombat: Your hemisphere!


Yoiks. Obviously a Moslem state. Malaysia or Indonesia I guess. Need to do some digging but unfortunately I just treated my hangover to a beery seafoody lunch so am in no condition to concentrate.


----------



## tdw

tdw said:


> Yoiks. Obviously a Moslem state. Malaysia or Indonesia I guess. Need to do some digging but unfortunately I just treated my hangover to a beery seafoody lunch so am in no condition to concentrate.


Would someone kindly remind the idiot Wombat that Malaysia just happens to be in the Northern hemisphere. 

We in Africa maybe ?

Dar es Salam ? Looks similar judging by the images I've found and it is the former capital of Tanzania having been replaced by Dodoma in 1996.


----------



## Sequitur

I'd say wou've got it. Well done!


----------



## tdw

Sequitur said:


> I'd say wou've got it. Well done!


Wot ? Well Won Wombat Wu Wascally Wooly Wodent ?

Not 100% though S, I think this one needs a confirming shot and i cannot find one.

Hah, nailed it. Have a look at this. If you compare TWS's second shot with this one you will see that the the buidings in the foreground (TWSs) match up with this shot.


----------



## tdw

Enough children, I'm off to bed. Try these on for size. Wombat fell in love for the first time on that beach but oh that was some decades ago now I can tell you. This is the alternate place for our post Christmas sail should the weather gods not smile on us heading north. I realise that the photo of the bay is pretty hard to fathom but the other pics offer some clues, although the surfing dolphins are mainly there cos I reckon that's cool.


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Garden Island, Western Australia?


TS, Wombat said this place was an alternate destination for them if they can't get north.... Even the mighty Wombat and his VandeStadt won't be able to sail halfway around Oz by New Years.

I'm going for Jervis Bay, south of Sydney.

Here's the distant bluff, with better lighting:










And here are the buildings in the middle shot:


----------



## Idiens

I think it's your turn again Faster.


----------



## JSL3

Looks like Faster got it. I saw the same "evidence" on GE.


----------



## Idiens

Just out of interest, and congratulations to Giu, this thread just past the Song thread in number of views, and only a quarter of the messages.

Sailnet sponsors - send an Xmas present to Giu!


----------



## Faster

Idiens, you're right... this thread has been very entertaining, and even though there seems to be relatively few active participants, the view count clearly shows a lot of people are paying attention. Kudos to our Portuguese friend for sure. Guess he's too busy bashing Hoffa and CD to play here anymore(G)

Anyhow, here's a bit of a softball, esp for anyone whos been here.

JSL: since I barely scooped you, if you want to take at turn go ahead and we can disregard this one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*optimania your son*



Giulietta said:


> OK, here's an idea I had for a little game thread...
> 
> Its simple, I start.
> 
> I will post a photo of a place, anywhere in the World, and the first one that gueses correctly where it is, has to post his own photo of a place for others to guess.
> 
> I spoke with CD, so he will moderate this, so no spoiling the thread, ok? Please?
> 
> The rules are simple:
> 
> 1) It has to be a place with water and sailing related, no mountains, trees buildings etc, unless its a place yo can sail near, and no dirty stuff.
> 2) no joking around so we keep the thread going, and NO USELESS remarks or posts that say nothing of added value, like agreeing or repeating what someone said before.
> 3) Once you got the right place, please wait for the poster of the question place photo to say you are right. Then in the next post (this is why I ask you not to soil the thread) , you must post your photo and ask where it is.
> 4) you must stay around or comeback later to see the answers to your question photo. *So first time posters not intending to stay, get lost.*
> 5) no PM cheating, please.
> 6) Absolutely no clues as to where the place is, unless if after many attempts, to keep the thread going, you can provide 2 clues *only*.
> 7) make sure you removed the name of place from your photo file name!!
> 8) Once the person got your photo right, you may provide a litle explanation and remarks about the place.
> 9) Once you guessed correctly, you may also post something relative to the place, this is to help others learn about THAT place.
> 10) You need to *successfully post *a photo, *not a link*, if you don't know how to do it see this thread. CLICK HERE. If your photo doesn't show up, don't repost many times, and once it does delete all the previous posts you made trying to post it.
> 
> Interaction between photo owner and guessers is accepted, like reasoning as to why or where you think the place is, as long as no clues are provided by the poster of the photo.
> 
> Here we go, I will
> start with a simple photo.
> 
> Enjoy and fire away...thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: added link to post photo and a few more rules.


OLa pai boas fotos 

from: fred


----------



## JSL3

No worries, Faster has the helm.


----------



## Faster

OPTIMANIA said:


> OLa pai boas fotos
> 
> from: fred


Hi Fred... was that a guess? My Portuguese is nonexistent.


----------



## Giulietta

Faster, sorry about that...Fred was browsing around here and saw the thread.

He remembers the place and not knowing what the objective of the thread was, said:

"hello dad, nice photo".
If you want I can delete it.



Faster said:


> Idiens, you're right... this thread has been very entertaining, and even though there seems to be relatively few active participants, the view count clearly shows a lot of people are paying attention. Kudos to our Portuguese friend for sure. Guess he's too busy bashing Hoffa and CD to play here anymore(G)


By the way Faster, I do come here often, but most places i don't know, or if I know one, sometimes I don't have a photo to post, so I don't say anything.
But I am here, I enjoy the thread a lot. Thanks


----------



## Sequitur

tdw said:


> Enough children, I'm off to bed. Try these on for size. Wombat fell in love for the first time on that beach but oh that was some decades ago now I can tell you. This is the alternate place for our post Christmas sail should the weather gods not smile on us heading north. I realise that the photo of the bay is pretty hard to fathom but the other pics offer some clues, although the surfing dolphins are mainly there cos I reckon that's cool.


Durn! Had domestic chores not delayed my return to office this morning, I would have gotten that one in a snap. Back in the early 70s Her Majesty let us play with some of Her Canadian ships there, and the wardroom at HMAS Creswell depleted much of its cellar and cabinet for us while we were there.

Beautiful area and wonderful hospitality.


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Faster, are we back in the Netherlands Antilles?


Not there, TS.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Its is English Harbour


----------



## Faster

OPTIMANIA said:


> Its is English Harbour


Very Good, Fred... well done. Now it's your turn to post a picture. Do you know anybody that takes some pictures now and then??????

This shot, taken from Shirley Hts, shows the entrance fort in the centre of the picture:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I go sailing with my dad and I take this photo. But it is not the castelo of the pirates, no its not.

But I go there . You know where?

look, look, you know? the castelo?


----------



## JSL3

Hi Fred,
Is it Forte de São Julião da Barra?
I have a son who is just about your age and he loves sailing as well.


----------



## Idiens

JSL3 - you got it.


----------



## JSL3

Maybe Fred has gone to sleep or is out to a late dinner. Assuming I'm right and since I'm having computer issues at the moment which make posting a photo impossible right now - I'd like to pass the posting privledge on to anyone waiting in the wings with a good place.
Have at it guys.


----------



## Idiens

Fred is busy posting, so he must be online.

Anyway, here is a harbour entrance.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

JSL3 yes you are right.   

I like the forte, it looks like the pirtaes house

now you show me your photos, and i ask dad to help me


----------



## sailingdog

Here's a good one, and one I sail by once in a while... If you can tell me the historical significance of the place and where it is, that would be great... I know...but do you???


----------



## Idiens

I'll have a go at your's SD, You have a go at mine (also of historical interest).


----------



## Idiens

Standing one hundred and sixty feet above the sea, the twin lighthouses of Thacher Island have stood guard over the coasts of Cape Ann ,Massachusetts , since 1771. 
Anchored firmly on granite ledge, they overlook a fifty acre island, set three quarters of a mile off-shore from the Town of Rockport and its picturesque harbor. Providing support to these sentinels of the sea are a complex of keeper's quarters, trails, oil houses, granite storage buildings and slate roofed oil house and barn. A landing ramp and boathouse provide access to the island, and a network of railroad tracks and trestles, complete with a turntable was used to haul coal and oil to the old whistle house, where steam was used to generate the powerful fog signal.

http://www.thacherisland.org/


----------



## sailingdog

Well done Idiens... 

But only one of the lighthouses is in operation today... They were a unique landmark which clearly identified the approach to Cape Ann, and you'd have to turn south to go to New York, Gloucester or Boston, and turn north to go to Portsmouth, NH, or Portland, Maine.


----------



## sailingdog

Still trying to identify your fortress... but there aren't many clues to go on in your photo...no distinctive marks that I can see.


----------



## Idiens

It's not a fortress.....


----------



## Faster

Is that a grounded barge, Idiens?


----------



## Idiens

Very close Faster.... but strictly, not a barge, but grounded - yes.


----------



## Idiens

Well, I'm off to my nest for the night, so here are some clues.

1. The object shows up on GE, there are some pictures from the side too, mine was taken end on.
2. The harbour was named after its inventor, whose name is that of a bush.
3. A lot of Yanks passed this point.
4. It is in Europe.


----------



## sailingdog

Well, it's not Noah's Ark..


----------



## Idiens

sailingdog said:


> Well, it's not Noah's Ark..


This is true.


----------



## tdw

Faster of course was correct re Jervis Bay. Site of the Australian Navy's training facility, a superb marine park and while it can be a tad uncomfortable if the swell rolls in a great place to visit.

So off to the beaches of Normandy if my guess is right. That thing is a 'phoenix' barge. Constructed as a sinkable portable breakwater to create artificial harbours for the landings. Now, to be more specific....


----------



## Idiens

The soggy Wombat returns for another lightning strike.


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> The soggy Wombat returns for another lightning strike.


Mulberry Harbour


----------



## Idiens

tdw said:


> Mulberry Harbour


That's the construction, yes. But where is it?

Actually, there's only one, so take it away again Wombat.


----------



## sailingdog

Damn... the fuzzy rodent strikes again... of course, he was alive when they were using Phoenix barges... I was not.


----------



## tdw

sailingdog said:


> Damn... the fuzzy rodent strikes again... of course, he was alive when they were using Phoenix barges... I was not.


Just call me Methuselah. I told Adam and that damn woman that eating the apple was a mistake but would she listen ? Oh noooooooo......now look where we are.

Mulberry Harbour was created on Omaha Beach, just west of Le Havre for the Normandy landings at D-Day.

Now for something completely different....but what ? Back shortly.


----------



## Idiens

Yes TradeWindSailing got the right place name, but I think the fuzzy one should have the next turn for knowing what the broken hollow concrete block was all about and where to find it.


----------



## tdw

I don't think I've ever been to a place that disappointed me more. Spent an absolutely execrable evening on that stretch of water. This should be relatively easy.




























but I have stayed in the north for the moment, we'll return to the antipodes at a later date.


----------



## Idiens

Melbourne?


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> Melbourne?


Maybe just a tad too far south Seagull.


----------



## Sequitur

TradewindSailing said:


> Brisbane, with all the roads at the waterfront


Damn, then they're all driving on the wrong side! The Wombat said he's not returning to the Antipodes for this one.

Looks Stateside to me.

But on a closer look, there are not enough SUVs and the buses look European...


----------



## Faster

Sequitur said:


> ..
> But on a closer look, there are not enough SUVs and the buses look European...


But there is a full-size pickup truck, very rare in Europe.. Miami?


----------



## tdw

Tradewinds is closing in, yes it's a moslem country. Continent is not Europe.

Leave you to it, I've been summoned to 'get your lazy arse off that chair and get dressed, we have more shopping to do'. Sheesh.


----------



## Sequitur

Well done, Sir. You've nailed another one.


----------



## tdw

Dubai ? Not sure. I was travelling to Europe during GW1 and we rerouted through Dubai. Amazing trip, 24 passengers on a 747. Room to move.

Oh yes, no doubt , Tradewinds nailed Cairo from my previous post.


----------



## pegasus1457

Can't be Dubai. Dubai is the Champs Elysée of the Arab world. Full of eye-popping buildings. Nothing so mundane as all those cranes.

It looks more like *Suez* to me.


----------



## pegasus1457

I wuz half right: it isn't Dubai

It is Lagos, Nigeria


----------



## pegasus1457

Since the proof I posted is irrefutable  I will take the liberty of
posting a photo before I retire for the evening:


You have to identify the city and both bridges to win this one:


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> Dubai ? Not sure. I was travelling to Europe during GW1 and we rerouted through Dubai. Amazing trip, 24 passengers on a 747. Room to move.


I was forced to fly from JFK to San Diego on Jan 18, 1991. Everyone in the US was sure that Saddam would blow up airliners to avenge the invasion of Iraq -- only those who had no choice flew that day. There were about 10 of us on a 747. As the Wombat says, we had leg room.


----------



## tdw

The Manhattan Bridge, New York, New York, The United States of America. (connects the Bowery and Canal Street in Chinatown with Flatbush Avenue in downtown Brooklyn) That's the Williamsburg in the background.


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> I was forced to fly from JFK to San Diego on Jan 18, 1991. Everyone in the US was sure that Saddam would blow up airliners to avenge the invasion of Iraq -- only those who had no choice flew that day. There were about 10 of us on a 747. As the Wombat says, we had leg room.


It was actually a fabulous time to travel. No one has seriously got the hang of all this security crap we now have to live with and in Europe everyone was simply happy to see you and proud of the fact you had risked so much to travel so far. Of course I never saw it like that but that was how they felt. Funny times indeed.

I remember being in Hawaii a bit earlier watching all these planes taking off from a base across the water from where we were staying and wondering what the heck was going on. Didn't take long to find out.


----------



## tdw

I'm stunned than no one else got that last one but maybe it's cos you are all asleep. Still and all I think the pics tell the tale. Hope so , anyway.

I think this one should test you. Staying in the Northern Hemisphere. This was once one of the great seafaring centres of the world. Yes that is Moslem architecture but does that make it a moslem country ?


----------



## Sequitur

Looks like the Torre del Oro in Seville.










Rio Guadalquivir


----------



## Sequitur

Wombat,
It's well past my bedtime, so please post another one, and I'll jump in at another time, possibly when wanting to rut, maybe when or you're too hung over.


----------



## tdw

Sequitur said:


> Wombat,
> It's well past my bedtime, so please post another one, and I'll jump in at another time, possibly when wanting to rut, maybe when or you're too hung over.


Damn. It does seem to me that I'm better at solving than setting.  Really did think that one would have you stumped Sr Sequitur.

Anyway if you are in noddy land let's see.....


----------



## tdw

OK then, no one around but what the heck. No more Mr Nice Guy.

Northern Hemisphere. Name the city.


----------



## Idiens

That must be in India?


----------



## tdw

Idiens said:


> That must be in India?


     

(you can take that as a no.  )


----------



## tdw

I'm off to bed so here's a small hint. Moslem. This shot is taken just up river from the main city which is the capital.


----------



## Idiens

I am flying off to Scotland to visit some relatives and pig-pout for Christmas. So no more guesses from Jonathan-Livingston for a while.

Wishing all on Sailnet a safe and happy excess. 

Don't regurgitate to much for your offspring.


----------



## JSL3

Is it just me or are TradewindSailing's pictures just little red X's?


----------



## Faster

Wow! That's a great looking harbour! By the uniformity of the buildings, I'd guess were looking at a couple of resort properties...Are we in the Caribbean?


----------



## JSL3

Port Lonvilliers, Anse Marcel, French side of St. Martin would be my guess.
It is on the North side of the island so the aerial (I assume from GE) has been rotated 180degrees. Tricky


----------



## Faster

Good one, Jim! I'd say your were confirmed:










What's next??


----------



## JSL3

Thanks. Not only have I been there but I have the Chart for Anguilla, St. Martin and St. Barts hanging on the wall of my office. 

OK, here we go.
New spot to identify....


----------



## tomaz_423

Pothsmouth, Dominica. I sailed there in January.


----------



## tomaz_423

And by the way: on your Google image we can see the compass rose and pointer position if you enlarge the photo.


----------



## JSL3

It is Portsmouth, Dominica. 
Goofed on the Google Image, DOH. Thanks to Faster who PM'd me to tell me that I gave away the location, I removed it but not fast enough 
I too was there in Jan 2007. Beautiful island - rainforests, waterfalls, nice river tour, etc.
Your up Tomaz


----------



## tomaz_423

Jim, did you buy fruits from the same "floating market" guy? 
When I saw the photo I was not sure, as it could be anywhere, it just looked very familiar to me. 
Then I saw the Google and recognised the shape. I got it !
Then I cheated and looked at the lat/alt to confirm.
Ok, here is my mystery picture:


----------



## JSL3

> Jim, did you buy fruits from the same "floating market" guy?


I did. We also hired "Cobra" for a boat tour up the Indian River and then a full day tour around the island. Really a great way to meet and interact with the locals to see the true culture of the places we are lucky enough to visit.


----------



## tomaz_423

OK, I will make it a bit easier (same place, but easier picture)


----------



## JSL3

Is it Dubrovnik, Croatia?


----------



## tomaz_423

No, not Dubrovnik, but it is Croatia. Hint: It is on an Island.


----------



## Faster

tomaz_423 said:


> Jim, did you buy fruits from the same "floating market" guy?


This guy's brother or cousin must work the bouys at the Pitons in St Lucia.... same MO. We will be in Domineca this coming February, so perhaps we'll make this gentleman's acqaintance too!


----------



## JSL3

Hvar, Croatia?


----------



## tomaz_423

My mystery place is very famous, the anchorage does not hold very good, but is always full. Getting the chance to Med moor to shore is almost like winning a lottery. There are always large yachts there, often people from Formula one racing or royalties, or very rich people. 
OK, here are two more taken from the forth above.

.


----------



## tomaz_423

Yes, Jim! it is Hvar. Your turn. Town (harbour) Hvar on Island Hvar. Middle Adriatic.


----------



## JSL3

Hvar looks beautiful. 
New one...


----------



## JSL3

another view...


----------



## Faster

Have a great holiday, TS

Jim, are we in the Carib again?


----------



## JSL3

> Jim, are we in the Carib again?


Technically it is the Caribbean; not the most traveled part however.


----------



## pegasus1457

TradewindSailing said:


> Pegasus: Good job finding Lagos. What gave it away?


Short answer: hard work 

I knew it couldn't be Dubai or one of the other super-oil-rich Arab ports. They have much more flash. So I scoured the coasts of Africa until I got so far south that the complexion of the ports changed. I had suspected Nigeria as a bustling oil-producing country, but it wasn't until the third pass that I got a match.


----------



## JSL3

>


Time for a hint:
The picture below is a famous SCUBA diving site located north of my mystery location but in the same country and same general cruising grounds.


----------



## Faster

Placencia, Belize, or Placentia village, if you prefer.


----------



## JSL3

Nice Job Faster.
"You Da Man"

The northern hemisphere's largest barrier reef protects many uninhabited cays of the coast of Belize. It is quite remote. If you charter there, at times you may not see other boats for days at a time. You literally have the place to yourself.


----------



## Faster

That was like looking for the proverbial needle, though. However with everyone else off for the holidays, there wasn't much pressure. Looks like an amazing area, to be sure.

We spent some time in Tulum a couple of years back, and can certainly appreciate the protection that the barrier would provide. At times sitting on the beach was like being in a sandblaster.

Onward and outward: Country, City and body of water, if you please.


----------



## JSL3

Burrard Street Bridge
False Creek and/or English Bay
Vancouver


----------



## Faster

JSL3 said:


> Burrard Street Bridge
> False Creek and/or English Bay
> Vancouver


Hey - I asked for Country too easy, I guess

You got it.. looks like just us chickens here for now.


----------



## JSL3

Isn't Vancouver in the US?  just kidding<O</O
<O</O

As you say, not a lot of others seem to be chiming in here.<O</O
<O</O

In any event, here we go with a new place.<O</O
As a direct opposite of my last post which was of a very remote location, this location is much more well attended by tourists. I think it should be pretty easy. Although I've never sailed here, I have been here and there is plenty of sailing around this island and it's neighbor islands.<O</O


----------



## Faster

JSL3 said:


> Isn't Vancouver in the US?  just kidding


<O</O
<O</O

Well, there is *a* Vancouver in the US, Vancouver Washington, just on the Wash/Oregon border by the Columbia River.

Here's the GE view of my last spot. Our boat is in the marina in the center of the picture.










Anyhow, I'm off to Hawaii.....


----------



## Faster

... and I'm back. Just dropped in on Hanauma Bay, in Oahu. Lovely spot.... note the distinctive coral/sand pattern mid-bay.


----------



## JSL3

Very nice Faster, sorry it wasn't very challenging.

Your marina looks to be in a prime location, what type of boat do you sail?

Your up.


----------



## Faster

'salright... What would we do without Google Earth??

OK, here's one a bit tougher... fewer clues. This is a popular yachtie stopover (but a small one that fills up quickly) close to another really incredible place. The third shot shows us walking the beach on the windward side of the beach you see in the first shot. (There's a rather famous yacht in the background too, but she roams the world so that's no clue in itself)




























Enjoy!


----------



## JSL3

Salt Whistle Bay, Mayreau?

Looks eerily like I photo I took a few years ago. I'm going back in late Jan, can't wait.

If I'm right, small world.


----------



## Faster

JSL3 said:


> Salt Whistle Bay, Mayreau?
> 
> Looks eerily like I photo I took a few years ago. I'm going back in late Jan, can't wait.
> 
> If I'm right, small world.


Small world indeed...... Expect a really remote BC location next time  Good job, but if you hadn't been there it wouldn't have been so quick........ You appear to have had a much calmer day.

We are leaving Jan 25 flying to Guadaloupe, and sailing to St Vincent over a 12 day period... Can't wait either!


----------



## JSL3

> Small world indeed...... Expect a really remote BC location next time  Good job, but if you hadn't been there it wouldn't have been so quick........ You appear to have had a much calmer day.
> 
> We are leaving Jan 25 flying to Guadaloupe, and sailing to St Vincent over a 12 day period... Can't wait either!


Very nice. We did Guadeloupe and Dominica last year same time frame. This year (each year we go on Groundhog Day, Feb 2) we are sailing one way from St. Lucia to Canouan so hopefully we'll have time for SWB after the Tobago Cays.

Moving on... (hopefully others will join in or is _everyone _away for the holidays?)

No clues on the first round.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'm here, and am enjoying the thread, just don't have any idea as to the places.

Other than Narragansett Bay, and one trip to Block Island, all over five years ago, I'm an inland lake sailor.


----------



## tdw

Hi there Beagle. After the songchain became too repetitive for words this seemd like a nice alternative. So I gave up searching for the lost chord and went in search of the lost world.  

Hope Town - Abaco Islands ?


----------



## JSL3

The Wombat returns and as usual is correct. Well done. Actually you don't know how happy that makes me as it is approaching midnight in my neck of the woods and now I am relieved of command.
Nite all, post a good one tdw!


----------



## tdw

JSL3 said:


> The Wombat returns and as usual is correct. Well done. Actually you don't know how happy that makes me as it is approaching midnight in my neck of the woods and now I am relieved of command.
> Nite all, post a good one tdw!


OK.

Let stick with lighthouses. Wombat like lighthouses. 

Without being too specific we are on an island, that's also a continent. Oh all right, it's Australia. Now don't say I never do anything for you.

This place is unique in its position on the Australian coastline. It's also damned expensive real estate but that's beside the point.

Somewhat poetic, somewhat testing.

Name the bay and the town.

For a bonus point, what's it connection with Crocodile Dundee ? (and don't go thinking that means the place itself is connected with the movie.)


----------



## tdw

Ah.

I knew that.


----------



## Faster

Sorry, td, but there is a most excellent website that lists all the lighthouses on your most impressive coast.

This one is Norah Head, NSW.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Sorry, td, but there is a most excellent website that lists all the lighthouses on your most impressive coast.
> 
> This one is Norah Head, NSW.


And well it might be but it's not my lighthouse and anyway what's so unique about Norah Head ?

Try again I'm afraid.

(yes the lighthouse at Norah is damn near identical, it even had me going for a moment.)


----------



## Faster

Cool.... that was too easy anyway but obviously the same contractor!!!

Alrighty then!!


----------



## Sequitur

Cape Byron








Australia's most easterly point. Byron Bay, Byron Bay


----------



## Sequitur

I'm finally taking a short break from a near non-stop 16 hours of cataloguing, so to change gears, I poked in here and saw a light that I fixed on in 1969 on my first trip along that coast.


----------



## Sequitur

tdw said:


> Name the bay and the town.
> 
> For a bonus point, what's it connection with Crocodile Dundee ? (and don't go thinking that means the place itself is connected with the movie.)


Who the hell is Crocodile Dundee?

So Google tells me Hogan has sold his Beach Hotel there now.


----------



## Sequitur

I am assuming I got the last one, and since I'm off to bed (it's past midnight here), Ill post this one and ask that the Wombat take over the watch again.

I'm leaving this one a bit obscure (I hope), and if no one has gotten it by the time I again hit the deck, I will have more clues then.

So, for your next puzzle, we'll look at a place once owned by the English.

I need the name of the town and its famous agricultural product. And for bonus points, give me the name of at least one of its three most famous producers.


----------



## sailingdog

Sequitur—

Very subtle photoshop job...  Have you been taking lessons from Giu.


----------



## Faster

Sequitur said:


> So, for your next puzzle, we'll look at a place once owned by the English.


Well that really narrows it down.....

Can we narrow down the crop? Sugar, Tobacco, Potatoes, Poppies? Is it still producing this product?


----------



## Sequitur

Faster said:


> Well that really narrows it down.....
> 
> Can we narrow down the crop? Sugar, Tobacco, Potatoes, Poppies? Is it still producing this product?


No, it's none of those, but the crop is still in production, and is still one of the finest and most famous of its genre in the world.


----------



## Sequitur

sailingdog said:


> Sequitur-
> 
> Very subtle photoshop job...  Have you been taking lessons from Giu.


I wanted this one to stand a chance of making it 'til I got up this morning, and the colours and courtesy would have tipped the hand a tad too much.


----------



## Sequitur

The area has many famous castles. But they are famous not as much for the castles themselves but rather for the produce marketed under their names.


----------



## Sequitur

The second photo is of one of the shrimp fishing houses, peculiar to the area.


----------



## Faster

Jamaica? Coffee?


----------



## Zanshin

Bordeaux, Garonne river. English (in the 1150s lasting for 300 years). They make an acceptable range of red wines. Many Chateaux.


----------



## Sequitur

Faster said:


> Jamaica? Coffee?


Right side of the Equator, wrong side of the Atlantic. It's a popular drink, but not coffee.


----------



## Sequitur

Zanshin said:


> Bordeaux, Garonne river. English (in the 1150s lasting for 300 years). They make an acceptable range of red wines. Many Chateaux.


Yes, they do, don't they. Name the town in the first photo. This property is in the same commune.


----------



## JSL3

A detailed yet WAG...

Stone Town, Zanzibar?

Product is cloves and a major producer is Zanzibar Cigarette Company ?


----------



## JSL3

nevermind


----------



## Faster

Good one, Seq.

Well done, Zanshin.. I'll leave you to narrow it down.

Thought I was onto something with Penlyne Castle and Shirley Castle Coffees, but the Jamaican terrain wasn't quite right, obviously.


----------



## Zanshin

Pauillac. Home of my favorite grand Cru, "Comtesse de Lalande" but I don't recognize the chateau.
(I did a Sommelier exam years ago in Hattenhiem when I thought a headwaiter was an acceptable fallback profession. The ex-English was a giveaway but you had me worried when I read that I was on the wrong side of the continent and couldn't place any wine growing regions in the NE... then I realized your post wasn't meant for me.)


----------



## Sequitur

As Zanshin points out, the English owned it for some 300 years, having been acquired as a wedding dowry when Henry Plantagenet married Eleanor of Aquitaine in 1152. It was finally lost at the Battle of Castillon in 1453.

The Chateau in the third photo is Latour, one of my favourites.

During my years as a wine importer, I spent much time in Pauillac, and much of its produce spent time in me.  The marina (port de plaisance) there is one of the finer in the area, and I spent considerable time there clearing my head for another round of chateau visits and tastings. 

Unlike many here on Sailnet, I prefer my sailboats newer and my wine older. 

Here's one of the more famous producers of Pauillac in one of my favourite recent vintages:


----------



## Zanshin

Michael - Mouton Rothschild is a great wine. I was lucky enough to get invited to a vertical tasting in Japan (I was the "token" foreigner amidst a group of affluent doctors) and everyone had to bring a bottle. I don't have my notes anymore, but the oldest was from the 1890's and the youngest was a 1967 or 1968. that was my bottle, and I could barely afford it at the time. Did you ever use the Wine Forum on Compu$serve?

I'm not sure if my guess was enough, but I'll pretend it was. So here goes:


----------



## Faster

Sequitur said:


> As Zanshin points out, the English owned it for some 300 years, having been acquired as a wedding dowry when Henry Plantagenet married Eleanor of Aquitaine in 1152. It was finally lost at the Battle of Castillon in 1453.


Good one, both of you... you really can learn something every day!!


----------



## Sequitur

Zanshin said:


> Michael - Mouton Rothschild is a great wine. I was lucky enough to get invited to a vertical tasting in Japan (I was the "token" foreigner amidst a group of affluent doctors) and everyone had to bring a bottle. I don't have my notes anymore, but the oldest was from the 1890's and the youngest was a 1967 or 1968. that was my bottle, and I could barely afford it at the time.


Sounds like you had the cheap ticket to a great seat. 

I have fond memories of lunches and dinners at Mouton as well as at many of the other chateaux in the region through the 80s and early 90s.



Zanshin said:


> Did you ever use the Wine Forum on Compu$serve?


No, I don't do anything with wine these days except use it. I guess I'm burnt-out a bit with all the peripherals these days.

Take it away Zanshin, I've got to get on with crunching my auction catalogue... another 14 hours to put in today if I want to meet the print deadline.


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> I'm not sure if my guess was enough, but I'll pretend it was. So here goes:


Zanshin - are we in Europe here?


----------



## pegasus1457

Four hours and not a peep. I guess we need an additional clue, Zanshin-san, cryptic or not, before you get sloshed on eggnog or Pauillac or Lalande or whatever your budget can afford after the winter boat projects are paid for


----------



## retclt

I'm Guessin' South England.


----------



## Faster

retclt said:


> I'm Guessin' South England.


My first impression too.... but so far no luck.


----------



## pegasus1457

To get the ball rolling, here is a brain dump:
The vegetation can only be at latitude >50 North (or south). But there is precious little land at 50S. Only Tierra del Fuego and Patagonia. New Zealand is close, but I didn't find anything there.

I have scoured the west coast of the US/Canada and come up dry. Ditto for the East coast of the US/Canada.

My conclusion: it has to be in the British Isles somewhere, but I haven't found it (yet).


----------



## Faster

Found it!

Howth Lighthouse/Bailey Lighthouse, near Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Found it!
> Howth Lighthouse/Bailey Lighthouse, near Dublin, Ireland.


Good work, Dr. Watson!

Just for reference, 53.36 N 

and for historical perspective, our poster guessed this light for an earlier mystery photo about 3 weeks ago (I knew the name rang a bell!).

Here she is in her battle gear:
_




_and a photo snatched from GE:


----------



## tdw

Yawn. Oh Sorry. Pardon me. 

Just got in after driving back from me muvva's place. Lovely lunch if I do say so myself, given that I cooked most of it. <APPLAUSE applause>







I just thought that was appropos of something.

BTW, I intimated that the Cape Byron Lighthouse was on Trial Bay. Ok, so I'm a bit thick. Can't be helped at this late stage.

Trust you have all had or are having or are about to have (time zones, sheesh) a great day.

Oh yes, and on the subject of lighthouses if you havn't seen it there was an awesome pic on Sailing anarchy front page a couple of days back. If you havn't seen it, check it out.


----------



## Faster

Continuing the Lighthouse theme... this architecturally interesting one may not be terribly challenging, but part of the puzzle is it's rather unique story of one day during WW2...... Merry Christmas, All


----------



## Sequitur

Estevan


----------



## tdw

I thought you were supposed to be working ?

You are right though but the incident Faster mentioned is that supposedly it was attacked by a Japanese submarine in 1942. Of further interest is the claim that it was in fact the US who attacked in an attempt to bring the Canadian people onside in a campaign to introduce conscription. I'd note that Japan supposedly admitted that the attack was made by one of their subs but the conspiracy nutters are still claiming the other....as they would.

I have no idea what is the truth of the matter.


----------



## Sequitur

tdw said:


> I thought you were supposed to be working ?


I am, or, more correctly, I was... It's approaching midnight Christmas Eve here, and I've just shut-down my PageMaker for the night, lest Santa spill milk or cookie crumbs on the keyboard.

I poked in to garb a look, and there on my screen was the Estevan Light House. I've been past it many times, in everything from Naval destroyers to kayaks. A wonderful area.


----------



## Sequitur

*From an item in the Edmonton Journal 2 April 2004:*

The country's top history magazine is casting doubt on the official account of a pivotal event for Canadians during the Second World War: the purported attack by a Japanese submarine on a Vancouver Island lighthouse.

There's no doubt the remote area around Estevan Point station was shelled on the night of June 20, 1942. Witness statements and physical evidence of the bombardment confirm that about 20 5.5-inch shells were fired -- all inaccurately -- from a vessel off the coast.

But an article in the latest edition of The Beaver by B.C. writers Norm and Carol Hall suggests the shells were launched by an American warship in an orchestrated effort to bolster the Canadian government in the midst of its controversial move to implement conscription.

"The timing of the submarine attack seems like a stroke of phenomenal luck for Mackenzie King, the Liberal party, and, possibly, even the continued unity of Canada.

"Or was the timing a little too perfect?" the authors state, noting that debate on the controversial conscription bill was still raging in Parliament.

"Perhaps a discreet 'enemy incident' of the manufactured sort was just the thing needed to galvanize Canadian public opinion toward the kind of all-out war effort needed to justify overseas conscription."

The official view has been that the Japanese submarine I-26 carried out the Estevan Point shelling and subsequent attacks along the Pacific Coast.

The theory that the incident might have been staged was first advanced by Don Graham, a B.C. lighthouse historian who died a few months ago. He wrote in 1985 that the harmless shelling of a non-strategic lighthouse by the U.S. navy would have given its "allied military forces a leg-up out of a sticky political jam."


----------



## Sequitur

Next, a place I went to three times attempting an unclimbed 10,000 foot peak. 1974, 1977 and finally the successful attempt in 1981. We hopped off the boat and onto the glacier, and trekked 50 km up the glacier system, over a pass and down into another glacial valley to set-up base camp.

An overview of the area, name the Bay:










One of the more famous landmarks in the area:










Jumping-off point:










I'm off to bed, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Faster

Well done, both of you... I knew the lighthouse and it's story would not be tough to suss out, but it's interesting nonetheless, and perhaps some of our viewers were unaware of it.

The "intentional American subterfuge" angle is certainly the better "story" here.... considering the events at Pearl it's clear that the Japanese were capable of striking their targets....

Sequitur, looking at Alaska here?


----------



## Sequitur

Faster said:


> Well done, both of you... I knew the lighthouse and it's story would not be tough to suss out, but it's interesting nonetheless, and perhaps some of our viewers were unaware of it.
> 
> The "intentional American subterfuge" angle is certainly the better "story" here.... considering the events at Pearl it's clear that the Japanese were capable of striking their targets....
> 
> Sequitur, looking at Alaska here?


Yes, but not only the US, there's also at another country in the photo.


----------



## Faster

Crazy to be sitting here Christmas morning.....

I think this is the area, but having trouble finding the name of the bay itself. Approx 57/01N, 132/52W

Edit: Thomas Bay?


----------



## Sequitur

Very well done, Faster.

Just north of Petersberg, Alaska, the Baird and North Baird Glaciers join and flow into Thomas Bay. The glaciers pour down from the divide between the Stikine River and the saltchuck. The prominent peaks along this spine define the boundry between Alaska and British Columbia, the most prominent on the boundry are Witch's Tooth, Kate's Needle and Cat's Ears, which you can see in my second photo. Standing just to the east of the boundry are the three major peaks in the area: Mount Ratz, Mussel Peak and Noel Peak, all over 10,000. Of the highest peaks, only Noel Peal remained unclimbed when we first went in in 1974. It had been attempted by others, including Beckey in the 40s, 50s and 60s without success. So, being "peak baggers" it was all the greater a prize for us.

Our first two approaches were up the glaciers from tide water in Thomas Bay. We finally climbed Noel Peak on our third attempt in 1981, approaching from the Stikine River Valley.

I thought, being Christmas, Noel Peak was a suitable one. Merry Christmas... and now back to work on the catalogue.

On the shot below, I've marked the approximate route we took in 1974.


----------



## Faster

Your two country reference had me going up the Portland Canal at first, but the terrain was too steep-to.



> Wombat like lighthouses


So here's another. First lit in 1913, it was the highest paying station in the system for good reason.


----------



## Sequitur

Faster said:


> Your two country reference had me going up the Portland Canal at first, but the terrain was too steep-to.


Yes, it is a tad steep there. The zig-zag yellow line on my last photo is the Canada-US border. Our route took us across it in both directions, and while not the most convenient border crossing, it was without any line-up, nor was there any red tape. 

Faster, I'll sit-out your current one, too easy for me.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Langara Point Lightstation 
*54° 15' N 133° 03' W
Your clue about the highest paying post made finding it easy


----------



## Faster

Right you are! It's Christmas.. no time for tough ones!

This station also was fitted with a Seismic detector after a 1964 tsunami devastated much of Alaska and parts of BC.


----------



## pegasus1457

Today's mystery photo:

A hint -- its name relates to a story in today's newspapers about the state of Texas.

Some facts about this lighthouse:
Completed in 1849
Fourth order Fresnel lens installed 1856
Keeper's quarters constructed 1868
Damaged by fire 1918
A steamship crashed into the island 1920
Automated since 1979
Active Navaid


----------



## pegasus1457

Here is another, older, image of the same lighthouse (date unknown)


----------



## retclt

Execution Rocks - Long Island Sound?


----------



## retclt

Pegesus, Where'd you go? I'm excited I finally got one! 


. . . . . . . just wait'n on that "Go-ahead".


----------



## pegasus1457

retclt said:


> Pegesus, Where'd you go? I'm excited I finally got one!
> . . . . . . . just wait'n on that "Go-ahead".


Why am I not surprised that a Texan got this one. BTW what happened to your avatar? Football season is not yet finished -- there is still the Pro Bowl to be played 

Execution Rock Light is located in the western end of LI Sound, off of Sands Point, LI

A note on the name of the reef on which this light sits: 
The name of this reef is reported to be due to a British practice during the Revolutionary War of killing prisoners on the reef by chaining them to the rocks and allowing the high tide to drown them (no one knows how true that may be). ​Go to it, Bob !


----------



## retclt

Thanks Pegasus! Tony'll be back on tomorrow.

New one in a minute.


----------



## retclt

I'll throw up the hint in a few minutes.


----------



## retclt

This picture taken from the pointy rock in the first.










Hint . . . 44 08'42
Giu may have sailed by there.


----------



## retclt

From our room.


----------



## retclt




----------



## pegasus1457

Too easy -- Monterosso al Mare on the Ligurian coast of Italy.
I don't think Giu has been there. He sails the Atlantic coast of Portugal and
Canada and the Caribbean. 

Here's the proof:


----------



## retclt

Have you been there?

We spent a few weeks driving around Europe last year and this was our last stop before heading back up to Frankfurt. The Dusk picture was from our dinner table on the last night. I wanted to sail so bad I couldn't stand it and that water is a color I've never seen . . . and will never forget. Incredble!

Our hotel is the last one back centered directly over the rock.

The Corona didn't fit the location but it was cold and tasty.









Take it away Pegasus! Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## pegasus1457

retclt said:


> Have you been there?
> 
> Take it away Pegasus! Can't wait to see what's next.


No. But I know the area and it had the "feel" of Italy. I have been
to La Spezia and a number of years back took the ferry from Genoa to Bastia (Corsica). I have sailed in Corsican waters and around Elba and it is a fantastic place to sail (and to eat!)

I am working on my next mystery photo


----------



## pegasus1457

Here is the next mystery location:

Station established: 1827; Present lighthouse built: 1868; Discontinued: 1902
Construction materials: Stone, wood
Height of tower: 44 feet; Height of focal plane: 51 feet
Earlier optic: Fourth-order Fresnel (1857); 
Present optic: None

Nice sheltered anchorage just off the shore for an overnight stay.


----------



## pegasus1457

and a second photo


----------



## retclt

Monterosso is the top of the five villages of the Cinque Terre. One town North is Levanto and we heard you could get a sailboat out of there. La Spezia would be the next town South of Cinque Terre. If you want a romantic getaway that's a great place. It's really "Away". Funny enough, I still got five bars on my cell phone.


----------



## pegasus1457

and a third ...


----------



## retclt

I know it's in the Great Lakes somewhere . . . I'll find it.


----------



## pegasus1457

retclt said:


> Monterosso is the top of the five villages of the Cinque Terre. One town North is Levanto and we heard you could get a sailboat out of there. La Spezia would be the next town South of Cinque Terre. If you want a romantic getaway that's a great place. It's really "Away". Funny enough, I still got five bars on my cell phone.


It reminds me of the place where *Il Postino* was shot, although the film was actually made in Messina, much further south.

The train ride through Cinque Terre is a real kick. It runs along the top of the cliff.


----------



## pegasus1457

I am off until the morning. Happy hunting, Bob and anyone else who is following this thread instead of playing with whatever Santa brought


----------



## retclt

Sheffield Island Lighthouse.

Cheri and I love lighthouses. My favorite is Ocrakoke and hers is Hatteras.

Goodnight.


----------



## retclt

There may be a lighthouse in here but I'm not sure.


----------



## pegasus1457

retclt said:


> Sheffield Island Lighthouse.
> 
> Cheri and I love lighthouses. My favorite is Ocrakoke and hers is Hatteras.
> 
> Goodnight.


I have to hand it to you -- you are good!

Good night


----------



## retclt

The first on page 181 is looking West so this one is looking East.


----------



## tdw

I have a feeling this is the same place posted a week or so back. From memory its called 'Kemah' ??? where Clear Creek flows into Galveston Bay.

edit

here's a pic


----------



## retclt

Damn!!! I missed that one!

Yep, That's it.

Go for it TD!

By the way, did you ever find Pussers? I'd be glad to send you a bottle if you haven't.


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> Damn!!! I missed that one!
> 
> Yep, That's it.
> 
> Go for it TD!
> 
> By the way, did you ever find Pussers? I'd be glad to send you a bottle if you haven't.


My local bottle shop is getting some in for me, so there is hope. But if you want to sent a bottle or two........

I'm going to have to stop playing this game, I'm running out of seaside places I've been to.










Should not be difficult.


----------



## retclt

South of the Equater?


----------



## retclt

I have to be at work in 6 hours. If it's here in the morning I'll find it . . . maybe . . . I hope.


----------



## pegasus1457

retclt said:


> Sheffield Island Lighthouse.
> 
> Cheri and I love lighthouses. My favorite is Ocrakoke and hers is Hatteras.
> 
> Goodnight.


Now you have got me puzzled. I thought you would be busy for hours looking around the Great Lakes . How did you find it so quickly?


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Now you have got me puzzled. I thought you would be busy for hours looking around the Great Lakes . How did you find it so quickly?


Bastardo. !!! I was still naffing around in the Great Lakes and then he pops up in New England. Herumph. They do have some great lighthouses in the GLs though.


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> South of the Equater?


Definitely south. Think topical.


----------



## retclt

Pegasus, Your hints are too easy. Just paste all but the first word of the first line of info in the Google window and Sheffield is the first thing that pops up.
"established: 1827; Present lighthouse built: 1868; Discontinued: 1902"

I know . . . . . . . I cheated . . . . . . . and on Christmas day.


----------



## Faster

retclt said:


> I know . . . . . . . I cheated . . . . . . . and on Christmas day.


"Shameless infidel, indeed, Bob!


----------



## tdw

What ? No one ? Not even a wild stab in the dark ? Bah Humbug.

I'm stunned that Faster hasn't managed to work it out at least.


By the way, did you know that the Sydney - Hobart is considered to be four races in one ?


----------



## Faster

Sorry, wombat... a bit slow this am

Iron Pot lighthouse... South end of Tasmania (btw your "think tropical" didn't exactly send me to 43 degS!! I was back up in the Thursday Island area...) Distinctive square tower below:


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Sorry, wombat... a bit slow this am
> 
> Iron Pot lighthouse... South end of Tasmania (btw your "think tropical" didn't exactly send me to 43 degS!! I was back up in the Thursday Island area...) Distinctive square tower below:


Err Faster old chap, if you have a quick peek you may well notice that I said "TOPICAL". No arrrrrggg.........

Anyhoots you have of course got it right. The Iron Pot it is. It's said that the Syd-Hob is a race in four parts. Rounding the Pot is the start of the run up the Derwent into Hobart. Many times has the race been won or lost in that area.


----------



## Faster

Aarrggh indeed.... I looked at that right after I posted and thought "that bugger...that's no typo!" Goodonya!

Anyhow, shifting from "I've been here" to "I'd love to go here one day" Here's one area for you to salivate over, td... (btw..aren't you going sailing soon?)




























I'll be off for a few hours... catch y'all later.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Aarrggh indeed.... I looked at that right after I posted and thought "that bugger...that's no typo!" Goodonya!
> 
> Anyhow, shifting from "I've been here" to "I'd love to go here one day" Here's one area for you to salivate over, td... (btw..aren't you going sailing soon?)
> 
> I'll be off for a few hours... catch y'all later.


Seriously beautiful. No idea where it is though. Doubt i'll have the time to work on this one.

(Final provisioning today, weather permitting leave tomorrow.)


----------



## retclt

Hey TD,
I was stabbin' everwhere. That was a tough one. I'm going to have to find a website with a long list of every lighthouse picture in the world already opened.

Dang it dang it dang it . . . . . . .


----------



## retclt

San Juan Islands?


----------



## Faster

retclt said:


> San Juan Islands?


Right (left?) - correct coast  The San Juans, though are a much drier clime......


----------



## kwaltersmi

Hmmm...Possibly Alaska. I'll do some research and check back in a few.


----------



## E38

I found one of the Images on Google Earth labeled Anna's Cove:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1235899
but the surrounding geography (mostly the shoreline) doesn't seem to match up with the other photos.


----------



## E38

I found another photo. It's in Haanas National Park. Don't know the name of the body of water. It's near Burnaby Island.


----------



## E38

Oops, I mean Gwaii Haanas National Park on the Queen Charlotte Islands.


----------



## Faster

Close enough, E.....

This is the Queen Charlotte Islands, off the Northwest coast of British Columbia. Now known as Haida G'wai, it's an area of great aboriginal significance. Rugged beauty, myriad channels and islands, it's a remote cruising ground that beckons strongly. Queen Charlotte Sound and Hecate Strait are two bodies of water to be reckoned with, so this trip is not for the faint of heart, but a single overnight passage is usually what is required to make the crossing.

One day!










You're up!


----------



## E38

It looks beautiful and from what you say about getting there, not much chance of it being overcrowded. I can't say the same for the place I'm posting.

Here it is:


----------



## Faster

E38 said:


>


Sunrise or sunset??


----------



## E38

It is sunset (not my photo, but a place I've been and the photo is looking generally NW).


----------



## Faster

Not having much luck, here, E... looking at the eastern seaboard - am I on the right track?

btw - man, that coast of Maine looks like an interesting place to sail!!


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Not having much luck, here, E... looking at the eastern seaboard - am I on the right track?
> 
> btw - man, that coast of Maine looks like an interesting place to sail!!


I think E38 has gone back to his galaxy and left us holding the bag ...

There are absolutely magical places to sail on the Maine coast. Casco Bay, just north of Portland, for example, is full of inlets where you can drop anchor and be absolutely alone except for the ospreys shrieking overhead and an occasional seal popping up to inspect you. Plenty of rocks, thought. You better have charts


----------



## JSL3

E38's location is most definately the Rhode River just a few miles south of Annapolis and the photo is a sunset over High Island. Quite a nice spot. It feels like I'm cheating since it is literaly in my sailing backyard. 
38.88 N, 76.52 W


----------



## pegasus1457

JSL3 said:


> E38's location is most definately the Rhode River just a few miles south of Annapolis and the photo is a sunset over High Island. Quite a nice spot. It feels like I'm cheating since it is literaly in my sailing backyard.
> 38.88 N, 76.52 W


That is a confirmed hit -- you are good to go, JSL3


----------



## Faster

No worries, Jim... you're not the first to make use of local knowledge. Totally confirmed. Carry on.


----------



## pegasus1457

Jim,

Since you know the area, perhaps you can satisfy my curiosity: there is an elaborate industrial-looking complex all by itself in the woods at

N 38.8886°
W 76.5544°​Do you have any idea what it is? It looks like a military-industrial type of facility. If not why would it be so isolated. I have an active imagination and have been watching too many films.


----------



## JSL3

Thanks pegasus. I can't resist posting another view of this location however. It is a GPS track of a sail we took this past fall overlayed on Google Earth. Isn't technology incredible.


----------



## JSL3

> Jim,
> Since you know the area, perhaps you can satisfy my curiosity: there is an elaborate industrial-looking complex all by itself in the woods at
> N 38.8886°
> W 76.5544°
> Do you have any idea what it is? It looks like a military-industrial type of facility. If not why would it be so isolated. I have an active imagination and have been watching too many films.


Pegasus, I too have an active imagination but unfortunately according to my local chart what you are looking at is the *Smithsonian Environmental Research Center *http://www.serc.si.edu/. (I just looked it up, and actually, the more I read it looks like a cool spot - I may have to bring the kids by and have a look)

Now to the new location. Don't mind the people in the picture, it was the best shot of the harbor I could find.










And a local landmark found in the harbor...


----------



## JSL3

At specific times in this game, I lament the fact that I "win" and then post because it then leaves me in charge of monitoring the progress of the sleuthing. In my case tonight, it is well past bedtime and I must go. Before I take my leave, I'll say this. The place in question is in a _*very*_ popular chartering destination. Carry on and I'm sure someone will have found it and confirmed it before I wake.
Nite all.<O</O


----------



## Zanshin

That is the Willie T in the bight on Norman Island in the BVI. Only a couple of miles from where my boat currently is on the hard and thousands away from my current location....


----------



## Zanshin

I wish I could use some of my pictures on my system at home; this is taken from the internet but, in the spirit of the thread, it is somewhere that I've been (note my terrible mspaint graffiti spray work):


----------



## JSL3

Just to confirm, Zanshin got it. In case you haven't been there, Willie T's is a floating bar in the anchrage. Fun place to have a drink.
18 19N, 64 37W


----------



## Zanshin

A hint: Here is another shot taken from very close to where the first picture came from. It seems as if this boat really needs a paint job.


----------



## Zanshin

Hmmm.. nobody even trying to guess. So here is one more hint


----------



## pegasus1457

The location is definitely northern Europe, from the buildings.

It is a city at the entrance to a canal system, from the sailboat with
the mast down in the first photo. 

It is also a city with a ship building industry, since I believe the car ferry in the second photo has just slid down the ways and is being taken for a paint job.

The tug is so super clean that I am leaning toward Germany.

But from here it is pure guesswork: Hamburg
Your 3rd photo makes it clear it is not Hamburg


----------



## Faster

How about Rotterdam?


----------



## Zanshin

I was worried that nobody was looking at the pictures anymore. The pictures aren't Hamburg or Rotterdam but you are in the correct time zone. There is a long history of shipbuilding at this location and ferries still ply the waves there. English is not the first language of the aboriginals.


----------



## Faster

Given the smallish ferries I'm thinking Denmark, yet to find a match though.....


----------



## pegasus1457

Zanshin said:


> I was worried that nobody was looking at the pictures anymore. The pictures aren't Hamburg or Rotterdam but you are in the correct time zone. There is a long history of shipbuilding at this location and ferries still ply the waves there. English is not the first language of the aboriginals.


I am taking you literally on the time zone: that eliminates Finland and the Baltic countries, as well as the British Isles, even though some of the inhabitants there are not native English speakers (Wales, for example).

That leaves the North Sea and the Channel, but just for kicks I scanned anywhere in France that might have ferry traffic.

I covered the coasts of France, Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden, Germany, and Poland. Looked at Norway, too, but its coast is all rocks. As is most of Sweden's coast

Still no joy. I looked at coastal towns with only 2 streets and a cow. My eyes are crossing ...


----------



## Faster

Finally!!

Bremerhaven, Germany... the distinctive breakwater/beach center of pic shows here.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Nice work Faster. Once again, Google Earth provides the proof.


----------



## Faster

Thanks, Kwalt

Next: Northern Hemisphere, unfortunately Google Earth resolution is not good for this area, but there are plenty of GE pictures available here.


----------



## pegasus1457

Compared to the last one (Zanshin's Bremerhaven) this one was straightforward. I had even looked at Bremerhaven but that port entrance is tucked so neatly into the shore that I overlooked it. Good puzzler, Zanshin!

The Daihatsu dealership and the pink/beige building to the left are identifiable in Faster's 2nd photo


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> Compared to the last one (Zanshin's Bremerhaven) this one was straightforward. I had even looked at Bremerhaven but that port entrance is tucked so neatly into the shore that I overlooked it. Good puzzler, Zanshin!


As I recall you were probably fairly cross-eyed by that time, Pegasus! It took me a couple of trips down that path too.



pegasus1457 said:


> The Daihatsu dealership and the pink/beige building to the left are identifiable in Faster's 2nd photo


Indeed they are, well done. Shame that the sat views on Google are so poor for this area..... A remarkable feature of Grenada today is all the new roofs, (and a few still missing) thanks to Hurricane Ivan.

You're up! (if you're still awake!?)


----------



## pegasus1457

I wasn't awake when you replied, but I am now 

OK here is the next puzzler: this is a submarine bunker that was in use after WWII. If you have cruised here you will know about it, if not you probably never heard of it. If there is sufficient silence I will post another clue.


----------



## tomaz_423

This looks like the bunker on island Lastovo.


----------



## pegasus1457

tomaz_423 said:


> This looks like the bunker on island Lastovo.


But it isn't  
Look at the photo on GE, you will see it is not the same.

But you are getting warm.


----------



## tomaz_423

You are right, I browsed through my vacation photos and the one on Lastovo is different. 
there are dozens in Adriatic and to me the all look similar.
A wild guess: Vis ?


----------



## pegasus1457

tomaz_423 said:


> You are right, I browsed through my vacation photos and the one on Lastovo is different.
> there are dozens in Adriatic and to me the all look similar.
> A wild guess: Vis ?


I hope you played the Lotto today, Tomaz. Your wild guess is spot on.
For the rest of the players, Vis is one of the Croatian Islands that make such a delightful cruising ground. Here is a picture of the town of Vis.

To get to the submarine bunker you exit the harbor and turn left just before you get completely outside it. These directions will get you to the Google photo.

It is your turn, Tomaz.


----------



## tomaz_423

Oh. 
Such bunkers were strategically placed on most outer islands and for some time they were top secret military objects. Some had their entrances covered with concrete doors, covered with natural stones, some less secret had only meshes with stones on top (to hide them from a view of an aeroplane.
But I am not sure whom Yugoslav army was kidding - both sides NATO and the Russians knew for all of them better then local folks.
Today they are mostly used as storage for fishermen. 
You can even moor a boat inside (must be careful with a sailboat's mast). 
OK, my pictures in aminute.


----------



## tomaz_423

Try these. Both photos were taken after a nice all night sail. The sun was rising and I finished my night wach. Name the lighthouse (island).

.
.









.
.


----------



## Faster

Would it be Susac?










White smudge in the middle of this shot:


----------



## tomaz_423

Faster, I am impressed. You got is. It is your turn.
I was preparing all sorts of hints and helps 
( . . . . it was build in 1879 . . . it is 4 to 5 hours of sailing from previous submarine garage, . . . ) But you got it at first!
Here are a few more pictures from the web:
http://www.korcula.net/grad/press/press2003/susac.htm

We took a charter boat in Kremik (Sunsail base) and wanted to go an evening sail to Vis. when we were close to Vis the wind started to blow really nice, there was almost full moon and we changes our sailing plans. Not to Vis, but to Lastovo. There are some small islands and rocks on a direct route from Vis to Lastovo, so we took a safer route - around Sušac.
There are no hazards between Vis and Susac (except ships) and we estimated to be at Susac at day break, so we will be able to safely navigate the rocks in daylight. 
My brother and myself were out most of the night. Talking and really having good time. Just as we were close to Susac at sunrise.
We made it all the way to Dubrovnik and back in a week. Good sailing.


----------



## Faster

tomaz_423 said:


> Faster, I am impressed. You got it.


You shouldn't be.... There are way too many lighthouse afficionados and so there are way too many lighthouse web pages... this one popped out first off. Sorry about that.

It DOES look like a terrific sailing area... a great mix of short hops and overnight passages. We are kind of stuck on the Caribbean these days, but one day I think we'll have to look at that area. I know friends of ours have done so and loved it.

So here's the next one (a place I have been to but not sailed to)... a tidy little harbour in what seems to be a larger center.... but it's close to a very small village.










And, 1.2 Nautical miles along the beach, this:


----------



## pegasus1457

Here it is, this time with North at the top 

I missed your sneaky clue about the small village:

 Madurodam is a miniature city located in Scheveningen, The Hague, in the Netherlands. It is a model of a Dutch town on a 1:25 scale, composed of typical Dutch buildings and landmarks, as are found at various locations in the country....​


----------



## pegasus1457

Since I don't believe there is any doubt that I nailed Den Haag, I will go ahead and post my next photos -- it looks a lot like southern California but it is not


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> Since I don't believe there is any doubt that I nailed Den Haag, I will go ahead and post my next photos -- it looks a lot like southern California but it is not


Good going, Pegasus.

OK, you nailed Den Haag, (the Hague) but the harbour and the immediate area is Scheveningen. The pier at the building in the second picture is a famous, favourite summer spot.

And the "very small village" nearby is Madurodam, shown below:










Edit: I see your edit beat my post about Madurodam.... sneaky???? and here I thought it was clever(g)


----------



## Faster

From the low lying land, vegetation etc, can we assume we have moved from your usual haunts in the Med?


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> From the low lying land, vegetation etc, can we assume we have moved from your usual haunts in the Med?


Such assumptions might be misleading ....


----------



## tomaz_423

Sheltered water with not a lot of tide - could be Med
Windows in the picture show possible Arabic influence -could be south of Spain ?


----------



## Idiens

Looks like NZ, Bay of Islands, Russel, to me, or somewhere well cared for.


----------



## Faster

Welcome back, O feathered one..... I got the impression we were still in the Med, (unless we're being deliberately mislead??) but having trouble finding an area that isn't a much rockier foreshore than Peg's pics.


----------



## Robby Barlow

Think maybe Tomaz is on the right track, I'll go with Punta Mala next to La Alcaidesa.


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Welcome back, O feathered one..... I got the impression we were still in the Med, (unless we're being deliberately mislead??) but having trouble finding an area that isn't a much rockier foreshore than Peg's pics.


Yes, welcome back, seagull. We missed you. Between your absence and Wombat's going off on a cruise, the pickings have been slimmer than usual on this thread.

Delibrately misled? _Moi? _ I am not the one who referred to a miniature Lego village as a "small village" and who posted the GE satellite photo with North facing downward.


----------



## pegasus1457

Punta Mala: No
NZ: no


----------



## Faster

Porquerolles, îles d'Hyères, France

Not the best photo, but I did find your second one there. The orange architecture is in the background.



















Touche on the "misled" part, Peg.... but it's not a lego village.. it's quite a remarkable miniaturization with models.


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Porquerolles, îles d'Hyères, France
> 
> Not the best photo, but I did find your second one there. The orange architecture is in the background.


Right you are, Faster. You wouldn't find my first photo in GE since it really was one I took while in the harbor.

Porquerolles is a lovely stopping place. It is an agricultural island with vineyards, olive trees. Very peaceful, nice harbor, good restaurants.
You can also get there via ferry Hyères or Le Lavandou on the mainland.

Here are a couple more photos:


----------



## Faster

I don't know about the rest of you (and those lurking here), but the most incredible part of participating in this thread is the realization of the beauty of so many parts of our world.

I'm often distracted from whatever the current quest is when I find photos of other gorgeous places along the way. Today's hunt turned up some incredibly neat looking cliff-lined harbours on the coast of Spain, for instance.

We've seen firsthand the beauty of the Caribbean, and our own West Coast has its own attractions, but there is so much more out there. Thanks to everyone for leading us around!

This one will be a "gimme" for anyone who's been here, I would think. This is a truly unique place for its locale.


----------



## pegasus1457

I have never seen this place, but I was convinced it was not the Caribbean. First of all, cars driving on the right. Every Caribbean island I have been on (US, British) people drive on the left. I also figured that the uniformity of the architecture pointed to a military hospital or base. Wasted some time on Guam and in Hawaii. Once I came back to the Caribbean, it didn't take that long -- I was lucky.

I will post a new set soon.


----------



## pegasus1457

Next mystery location:


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> I have never seen this place, but I was convinced it was not the Caribbean. First of all, cars driving on the right. Every Caribbean island I have been on (US, British) people drive on the left. I also figured that the uniformity of the architecture pointed to a military hospital or base. Wasted some time on Guam and in Hawaii. Once I came back to the Caribbean, it didn't take that long -- I was lucky.
> 
> I will post a new set soon.


Saba it is! Well done once again. At least you spent some time hunting elsewhere....

This Island is amazing for what it isn't - which is anything like all the other surrounding islands. No sand beaches, vertical realestate, no beachside community.

It is still a Dutch protectorate and, unlike all the other islands that use the Euro or the EC, Saba uses the Antilles guilder. (Even Holland has converted to the Euro)

A couple of more shots:

Below, the beach we landed on - considerable surge and tough to land and stay dry... some days it's just impossible. Stand here a while and you understand why those boulders are so rounded; you can hear them tumbling in the surf. The overhanging cliffs were a tad unnerving as well:










Below is the "Ladder"... look closely and you can see a switch-backing staircase from the beach to the customs house up the hill. Before the roads and the airport were built in the 1950s, *everything* that arrived on the Island had to be taken up the "Ladder". The town in my first pic (and Peg's response) is at the top of that trail, called the "Bottom" even though it's at a 1500' elevation.










If you check it out on Google Earth (good resolution, lots of pictures) the airport is something else. The sell shirts there "I survived the landing on Saba!". The pretty much total lack of sand here makes for incredibly clear water, this place is a diver's mecca.


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> Next mystery location:


Just putting your pictures back at the end of this thread, Pegasus.

I'm going sailing in the morning for a couple of days, so this one's going to fall to a new player, I hope......

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Just putting your pictures back at the end of this thread, Pegasus.
> 
> I'm going sailing in the morning for a couple of days, so this one's going to fall to a new player, I hope......


Since the Europeans are sleeping, Wombat is cruising, Faster is leaving, I will leave this puzzle posted until I see some response, maybe in the next calendar year. I have to go watch my gravlaks cure  -- for tomorrow evening's festivities

*HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL*​


----------



## Idiens

Thanks for the welcomes back guys. Actually, I am not yet. Just changed location from Scotland to Romaina and borrowing computer and internet access. 

Faster is right, I keep seeing place that get added to my gotta sail there list on this thread.

On the last two pictures, I am guessing Med, possibly Greece.


----------



## Idiens

Mmmm.... Maybe Malta? Blue Grotto or similar


----------



## TSOJOURNER

All around the Med. there are plenty of similar places, but I'll go for a wild guess...
Isola Foradada, next to Capo Caccia (Sardinia)?


----------



## pegasus1457

Not Greece, Not Sardinia, not Malta.

The picture of the exterior will help eliminate your next wild guesses.

The first photo is a subtle clue


----------



## tomaz_423

The inside photo reminds me on Modra Špilja (the Blue Cave) on island Bisevo (close to Vis, Adriatic). The resemblance is really big. The outside photo somewhat does not look too typical and the island looks different, so I am not sure if this is correct.


----------



## pegasus1457

tomaz_423 said:


> The inside photo reminds me on Modra Špilja (the Blue Cave) on island Bisevo (close to Vis, Adriatic). The resemblance is really big. The outside photo somewhat does not look too typical and the island looks different, so I am not sure if this is correct.


You nailed it, Tomaz!

The first photo was deliberately posted in B&W because if you google "blue cave" you would have seen it in the first page of hits. 









It is really a magical place. You can anchor outside and enter with your dinghy. You can pay the local corrupt politicians for the privilege, or you can wait until lunch time when they disappear and you can enter as you please  You can swim -- with a short underwater passage -- from inside to the exterior. A great stop for a mid-day break.

*Happy New Year* -- Tomaz, the first puzzle of 2008, please!


----------



## tomaz_423

Good morning (it is morning here) and *Happy New Year* to all!.
I am not sure which year you went to Bisevo and which month it was, but now they do not allow any more to enter the cave with your own dinghy - too many idiots started their motor inside the cave and "gassed" the air. They also do not allow to swim out through the underwater passage - they actually do not allow to swim in the area at all. Too dangerous. In high season there are too many boats out there and someone may get hit. 
But I agree - it is really magical. As it is so touristic I prefer some other caves, which are less popular and almost as nice (you will have to sail with me to find them).
OK, my pictures in a minute.


----------



## tomaz_423

Try these:
.








.








.


----------



## tomaz_423

No-one reading or to hard to guess?
Hint one: It is not Adriatic sea.


----------



## Idiens

Hi Tomaz,

Yes I'm puzzling your pictures. I want to say one of the Maltese islands again, but have yet to light up GE to go check. I saw something like that tower in one of my searches for the Blue Cave.


----------



## tomaz_423

It is West from Malta.
West from my home waters (Adria), but East from Giu's home waters.
This is a natural preservation area and acces is restricted.
You need to apply for the pass, which by the way costs nothing!
With the pass you can moor on a mooring ball and stay overnight. Anchoring is not permited there.


----------



## tomaz_423

The flag I erased from the mast on the second picture was mainly yelow and red.


----------



## Idiens

Thanks for telling us it is in Spanish waters Tomaz


----------



## TSOJOURNER

It's kind of embarrasing. Cabrera is a 140 mile sail from my base marina and I have never been there and had to check GE to confirm. The posting are two views of Es Castell (The Castle).


Well, I'm new into sailing so I hope this kind of "wholes" are little by little solved soon. Thanks Tomaz. Definately a good suggestion for this spring or summer. I'll start checking about the mooring permission...


----------



## Idiens

Do you mean Cabrera del Mar, 27? Or El Castell de Cabrera?

OK, found it south of Majorca


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

retclt said:


> Sheffield Island Lighthouse.
> 
> Cheri and I love lighthouses. My favorite is Ocrakoke and hers is Hatteras.
> 
> Goodnight.


couple of our favorites too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Idiens said:


> Do you mean Cabrera del Mar, 27? Or El Castell de Cabrera?
> 
> OK, found it south of Majorca


You're right, Idiens, there is also this Cabrera de Mar, just a few miles from Barcelona, which may have been confusing. I meant the isle of Cabrera, south of Mallorca, as you pointed.

Cabra means goat and Cabrera means an area with goats. I guess it used to be full of goats in the past... (either that or we must have considered ourselves like goats sometime in the past...


----------



## Idiens

Congratulations 27 - I guess you can prepare your next pictures.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

There they go. Wonderfull pleace I have been to as a "land tourist" (I wasn't into sailing back then). As I have mentioned in some other posting, my own shots are slides stored away in boxes (I'll get them scanned one day), so I borrowed these from GE.


----------



## tomaz_423

TwntySeven, just to confirm: Yes, you got it. 
The islands are very nice, water is clear and there are more fish in the bay then I am used to for the Med. 
It is an easy sail from Majorca and worth to spend the night there. There are no restaurants, so plan to cook on board. 
My biggest surprice was, that it was so well organised and clean but all free. Even the Castle was without entrance fee and mooring buoys were free. There was a patrol boat coming in the evening, and they compared the boat names with permits issued (they went slowly and in the distance, so I onl ynotice them when they werre already leaving.
My compliments to the park organisation.


----------



## tomaz_423

Looks like Thailand to me.
Let me guess: Phi Phi islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tomaz_423 said:


> Looks like Thailand to me.
> Let me guess: Phi Phi islands


right country, but wrong islands (I must admit I'm pretty impressed, though)

(I'll definately go to Cabrera this year. I already found the phone no. of the office that grants the mooring authorization)


----------



## tomaz_423

Ok, then must be on the other side. Just found it: Ang Thong.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

tomaz_423 said:


> Ok, then must be on the other side. Just found it: Ang Thong.


Hole in two! That was good. 
So it's you again (it looks like the Americans had a long night and it's only you a few of us around, and I'm heading to bed now) Good night and happy new year!


----------



## Idiens

Congratulations Tomaz - also on taking over the European Presidency.


----------



## tomaz_423

OK. my turn again.
You always nailed my photos quickly. So I decided to post a hard one. 
Name the bay or at least the island.
This was the biggest boat I chartered (47 feet) and after my brother with his family had to go (kids had school), my wife and myself staid alone for a few days. It was a challenge for me to handle the boat in close quarters. 
I managed to "park" her in the "garage" - a small pool build for their fishing boat and not for a 47 feet sailboat. I had cross wind "helping" me, but it all ended well. We had a wonderful dinner in this excellent restaurant.
This photo was taken the morning after, when the other boats have left.


----------



## Idiens

Tomaz - is it in Greek waters?


----------



## tomaz_423

No.
Here is a wider view


----------



## chrondi

Not in Greek waters! The problem then is where in Croatia?


----------



## tomaz_423

Yes, the question is where in Croatia.
This place is on an island. It have a weak source of water which can sustain a few goats. The name means source in Croatian language.
It also have excellent view from the hill above the bay. This picture is taken from the same place a s previous, but looking west:








.
And this ruins are less than a mile away.
They are not very old - they were in fact build for a movie!


----------



## tomaz_423

The place is 31 NM from a charter base where I usually take a boat when I exercise my owners weeks in Croatia. 
The boat in the first picture is from that charter company.
My boat has the same name as the little island with ruins on the last picture.


----------



## pegasus1457

Vrulje, Šibensko-Kniniska

The GE photo of the bay and the cluster of buildings is a good match to your photo, Tomaz, but I have not been able to find the film-set ruins in Google's photos


----------



## tomaz_423

Yes, you nailed it, Pegasus!
The ruins are on little island Mana just one mile SW from the Vrulje bay.
Local hint if you ever go there: 
The whole Kornati group is a national park and you have to pay entrance fee to sail there. But according to free passage rules they do not charge you unless you stop. There are moorings buoys in the bay belonging to the park and you pay for staying there. But if you med moor to the shore at the restaurant you are considered no longer in the park, but on a private property of the restaurant. And in this case you do not pay any fee. This makes the dinner really reasonable. And I prefer to pay to a good restaurant instead of to the state anytime.

Pegasus, your turn.


----------



## labatt

Anyone got a good picture of Booth Bay?


----------



## tomaz_423

I did not see the picture, but the answer is Booth Bay.


----------



## pegasus1457

OK, gentlemen, and ladies (if there are any playing) here is the next puzzle:

These photos are taken very close together. The first one has some historical significance, and the second one is an astonishing natural formation.


----------



## pegasus1457

What's happened to the community that supported this thread?

Are you all still sobering up?  Still vacationing/cruising? 

Or is this one so difficult  that you are all speechless?


----------



## Faster

It's not the vacation that is interfering... it's having to go back to work!

Sorry, Pegs, been slow to get back into this thing.. is that sculpture meant to be Chris Columbus?


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> It's not the vacation that is interfering... it's having to go back to work!
> 
> Sorry, Pegs, been slow to get back into this thing.. is that sculpture meant to be Chris Columbus?


My condolences  I am home for medical reasons today and there is nobody to play with

I don't think it is supposed to Columbus, but it is a possibility, _considering_ ...


----------



## Faster

Capo del Orso, Sardinia

The formation is known as Roccia dell Orso. (btw, impressive as hell)



















Don't know who the other fellow is.....


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Capo del Orso, Sardinia
> 
> The formation is known as Roccia dell Orso. (btw, impressive as hell)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who the other fellow is.....


Pretty good, Faster!  The other fellow is at "Heroic statue quarry" lat=41.1941445618, lon=9.4106853404 in the snap below

This is found in the notch on the south coast of Isola Santo Stefano, just 1 nm north of Capo del Orso.

There are a number of half-finished statues of heroic proportions that can be seen in this abandoned quarry. The buildings were part of the factory for producing them. Unfortunately the statues are a realization of the megalomania of Il Duce (Benito Mussolini). You get a pretty good idea of the scale from the photo. I never would have known of the existence of the quarry but for the Italians on our 4 boats. ​
The neighboring island to the northeast (I. Caprera) is the birthplace of
Giuseppe Garibaldi, who was pivotal in the formation of Italy as a nation.

BTW the week I spent cruising northern Sardinia and the straits of Bonifaccio is probably the best sailing I have had. Some of these islands have little bays where you can drop anchor and spend the night pretty much alone. However, the straits between Palau and I. Santo Stefano are plied by many fast-moving car ferries. You have to keep your eyes open to survive. [Probably not much different in the Vancouver area.]

Next one is yours ...


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> ....The neighboring island to the northeast (I. Caprera) is the birthplace of
> Giuseppe Garibaldi, who was pivotal in the formation of Italy as a nation....


In an interesting parallel, the mountain peak I posted some weeks ago for Squamish was Mt Garibaldi, named for the same man, as is a nearby mountain lake.



pegasus1457 said:


> ....BTW the week I spent cruising northern Sardinia and the straits of Bonifaccio is probably the best sailing I have had. Some of these islands have little bays where you can drop anchor and spend the night pretty much alone. However, the straits between Palau and I. Santo Stefano are plied by many fast-moving car ferries. You have to keep your eyes open to survive. [Probably not much different in the Vancouver area.] ...


The Google Earth shot shows some amazing amounts of marine traffic, quite a bit more than this area, I'd say!

I'll put some pics together in a few.... found a spot that has quite good GE resolution and confirmation pictures...


----------



## Faster

Here's a truly delightful spot. The three pictures below form a "panorama" from it's highest point., facing roughly ESE.




























And here is a nice little bay (more on this one later) that will assist in confirmation:










For bonus points, tell me the story of "Will"........


----------



## pegasus1457

Looks like it is just you and me playing ...

I have done some serious looking and have concluded it must be in the islands off the BC coast -- a guess would be Louise Island, but I have not been able to find the confirming photos. So I guess I am not on the right track.


----------



## Faster

This is an island... on the BC coast. It is not an outer coast island. It is relatively small but the GE coverage is good. It is a park......


----------



## erps

Is that the Lasqueti Island area with the bottom of Texada in one view and looking down the Strait of Georgia?


----------



## Faster

erps said:


> Is that the Lasqueti Island area with the bottom of Texada in one view and looking down the Strait of Georgia?


You're in the right area.... need the specific island, please


----------



## erps

Jedidiah Island


----------



## Faster

erps said:


> Jedidiah Island


Right you are! Welcome to the game...

There is a good story on this island. The owners, who homesteaded here for decades, lived in the house shown on Home Bay. (picture again below)










This bay, which looks great and is completely sheltered, looks like this at low tide:










So obviously not a deep water anchorage.

The original homesteaders, the Palmers were getting on and they decided to sell their island. With developers pounding on their door, they agreed to sell to the provincial government to create a park, at a price that was a fraction of what the developers were offering. With Fundraising from a variety of sources, the largest of which was the estate of mountaineer Dan Culver who perished in Nepal (IIRC).

This is a beautiful park, many small secluded coves good trails, a large meadow regularly frequented by the resident sheep and goats. The Georgia Strait views were taken from the highest point, a 500 foot knoll known as Gibralter, and nice 40 minute hike from "Long Bay". The Island is only a couple of nm long, half as wide and is nestled between Sabine Channel and Lasqueti Island.

Mary Palmer wrote a book "Jedidiah Days" that is a good read and a good look at the homesteader's lot on coastal BC.

The story of "Will"
Will was the Palmer's horse, and he was "part of the deal"... he was to be allowed to live out his natural life on the Island. He was a friendly, sometimes mildly aggressive (lonely?) horse that made the visits to the old orchard more interesting. He has passed on, and is buried alongside the Long Bay trail, his grave surrounded by thoughtful notes etc from his "old friends".

Still plenty of sheep and goats, Turkey buzzards abound, this is a great spot to spend a few days or even a week. One of our favourite spots.

erps....your turn!


----------



## pegasus1457

The homestead photo pretty well confirms it ...


----------



## erps

I haven't anchored at Jedidiah yet although we've been in a little nook in nearby Tucker Bay and if we get beat up crossing the Strait from Nanaimo we'll drop in at Smuggle Cove or Frenchman's Bay sometimes.

This next spot is one of the few places just south of the 49th parallel that you'll see Washington boaters stern tying.

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/3131/cat/500/ppuser/126865

For some reason the image code isn't working for me.


----------



## Faster

Here's your picture, Ray:


----------



## erps

Well nutz! I've posted pictures before but I'm on a different computer right now and I can't remember my photobucket password. I posted the picture on Sailnet but I can only get the link to work and not the image code.

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/3131/cat/500/ppuser/126865

can someone smarter than a can of rocks figure how to use the link to make the picture show?


----------



## pegasus1457

erps said:


> can someone smarter than a can of rocks figure how to use the link to make the picture show?


The simplest thing is to have the image as a JPEG or whatever on your computer, and in the editing window for the message, click on the attachment button (looks like a paper clip). It brings up a browsing window. Select your photo, and click "upload." Your photo will then be embedded in your message. If you want more than one photo it is more complicated -- PM me and I will tell you how to do it...
The only complication is that the upload process has size limitations (about 100kB for JPEG). If you try to upload a 1MB image it figures out how to scale it down, but if you try to upload a 110kB image, it will refuse, and you will have to resize the image using your favorite software..

HTTH


----------



## erps

Thanks for fixin' the picture Faster. I finally got into my photobucket account.

The first view is of the North Bay of this popular park.










This is a view of the south shore, which has an old orchard popular with the island deer.


----------



## Faster

Looks like Jones Island......


----------



## Faster

I'm pretty confidant that this is right... the northern bay with its dock, together with the "twin beach" of the south shore, so here's the next one.

An interesting domicile..... securely anchored. We have been here before, but some time back. (I'm running out of good pictures!)


----------



## erps

Hmm,
Palm trees, that puts it a little south of Johnstone Strait.


----------



## Faster

erps said:


> Hmm,
> Palm trees, that puts it a little south of Johnstone Strait.


... maybe even just a little south of Seattle! (mind you, we do have some palms surviving in Vancouver)

btw - I trust that Jones was correct?


----------



## djodenda

That was absolutely, positively Jones Island.. You beat me to it!


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> An interesting domicile..... securely anchored. We have been here before, but some time back. (I'm running out of good pictures!)


Faster -- this is stagnating. No good guesses. It has been 13 hours 
We need some hints.


----------



## haffiman37

Been there, we all have not long ago.
Les Saintes?
South of Guadalupe in the Carib.


----------



## Faster

Sorry, Pegasus. I've been out most of the day. (btw-you're up late!!)

Here's another shot, same "house" in the background. This is another place with an "interesting" airport, and the hilltop structure has some significance as well.


----------



## Faster

Oops - Haffiman, our posts crossed, you have it. This is the same harbour that we watched the Royal Clipper sail off its hook.

Les Saintes it is.... Haffiman's up.


----------



## haffiman37

Being the time of the year when not everyone is as fortunate as to have the palm trees in front of the house, let us get to the 'real' world of sailing. Let us see if we might get the country AND city right.


----------



## haffiman37

The yacht club in the background was the home of this county's first Summer Olympic Gold for women.19xx.
In front the former VO 60 SEB from the Volvo Open race in 97/98. Amazing theese boats are still around conciddering the pounding they get.


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Sorry, Pegasus. I've been out most of the day. (btw-you're up late!!)
> 
> Here's another shot, same "house" in the background. This is another place with an "interesting" airport, and the hilltop structure has some significance as well.


The Admiral insisted on a late outing to the cinema ...

I looked at I des Saintes first off, but could not get a hit on the boat/hotel or whatever it is.

What is the hilltop structure? On one side of the saddle where the landing strip is located there is something that looks like it might be the foundation of an old fort, but I haven't been able to find any info about it.


----------



## Faster

pegasus1457 said:


> The Admiral insisted on a late outing to the cinema ...
> 
> I looked at I des Saintes first off, but could not get a hit on the boat/hotel or whatever it is.
> 
> What is the hilltop structure? On one side of the saddle where the landing strip is located there is something that looks like it might be the foundation of an old fort, but I haven't been able to find any info about it.


G'morning... it is a fort, (Fort Napoleone) dating from the British/French squabbles of that period... We'll be there at the end of the month.. I'll try to get more info then and pass it on. In the meantime here's a Google translated text on it...



> The Fort Napoleon is a fortress on the islands of Les Saintes.
> 
> The Fort Napoleon was built on top of the bleak Mire, the location of the first fort called Fort Louis, "which was destroyed in 1809 by the English.
> This magnificent military fortress has remained intact, and classified as a historical monument.
> 
> As its name implies, it was built by Napoleon, but there never mit feet. It never served more than fortress, in wartime, but was a prison until the beginning of the last century.
> 
> Today it's been turned into a small museum on the history of Sacred and its cultural environment, a visit was very interesting, as well as the path, where it dominates virtually all of the island in the middle of a botanical garden dedicated to plant grasses which mingle many iguanas.
> 
> It has an uninterrupted 360 ° view of Guadeloupe, Dominica and Marie-Galante.​


The "boathouse" was/is allegedly a local doctor's home. Here's the GE "closeup".. the triangular "foredeck" patio roof in blue:


----------



## pegasus1457

pegasus1457 said:


> What is the hilltop structure? On one side of the saddle where the landing strip is located there is something that looks like it might be the foundation of an old fort, but I haven't been able to find any info about it.


I finally found references to *Fort Napoleon*: built in 1844 to defend against further British incursions into the Antilles -- in 1782 the British fleet won a decisive battle against the French fleet in these waters. The fort was used to imprison the Gaullists during the Petain regime in 1940. In 1984 under the sponsorship of the botanical gardens of Monaco and Nancy, a garden of exotic plants was started on the ramparts of the Fort.


----------



## Faster

Good digging, Peg, you did better than I...

So, Haffiman.... SEB was a Swedish entry, but the only Scandinavian Womens' gold medallists are either Norwegian (92) or Danish (96). This does look Scandinavian to me, can we narrow it down to either Denmark or Norway?


----------



## sailingdog

Just cause SEB was a Swedish entry doesn't mean she's still Swedish owned at this late date. The trick is which of the two countries didn't have a women's gold prior to 92/96. 


Faster said:


> Good digging, Peg, you did better than I...
> 
> So, Haffiman.... SEB was a Swedish entry, but the only Scandinavian Womens' gold medallists are either Norwegian (92) or Danish (96). This does look Scandinavian to me, can we narrow it down to either Denmark or Norway?


----------



## Faster

sailingdog said:


> Just cause SEB was a Swedish entry doesn't mean she's still Swedish owned at this late date. The trick is which of the two countries didn't have a women's gold prior to 92/96.


True, true,..... getting used to looking further afield than North America I guess. Are trying to tell me that SEB is moored in your back yard? The first womens Oly event was '88. Damnyankees took gold....


----------



## pegasus1457

Faster said:


> Good digging, Peg, you did better than I...


I found this info on a French site -- the text I included was my paraphrasing


----------



## haffiman37

Good morning guys.
Let me add a bit more.
From this area (City) might have been where cruising and yachting really started. The first 'club members' might not have been as friendly as the cruisers of today, but at least fearless:
http://battle1066.com
This site tells a bit more about their activities abroad, close to a cruising log.
Some time ago they even restored one of the early members 'cruising yacht' and is no perhaps one of the main tourist attractions in the country.


----------



## pegasus1457

Are we looking at Augustenborg (Denmark) near Nydam? Nydam was the site where the remains of the earliest Viking boat was found...


----------



## haffiman37

Pegasus:
Not quite, but at least You got the Vikings.
Faster and Sailingdog:
Just could not resist to create the little confusion by putting up the former SEB pic. And yes, it was almost tied up to my bedpost! The same yacht club in the back ground hosts one of the biggests camps for Optimist sailors in the world every year. About 350 Optimists, Super 8, E-dinghy,.....in ages fro 8 years to olympic contesters gathers. For capacity reasons it is only for the 'locals'. The club was even the breeding ground for a several time skipper in the Volvo Ocean Race on a 'local' entry.


----------



## Faster

Perhaps being a bit too obvious, but I'm wondering if it isn't somewhere in the greater Oslo, Norway area.... seems there are many "cities" that make up the surrounding area.

Obviously I haven't found definitive proof yet.


----------



## haffiman37

Faster:
Let me give You the credit of getting Norway right.
But that is at the moment as far as it goes.
First mentioning of the city dates back to around 870AC, just befor the big battle in Hafrsfjord where Norway was 'united' under one king, Harald Haarfagre. The name Harald is still one of the traditional names of the Norwegian kings today. The one above would mor correctly have neen named Harald I.
But let us have a glimpse of the city 'today' and see if some clues may be found somewhere else than Google earth.


----------



## haffiman37

As I'll soon close down for the night, let me give one more to 'chew' on.
The below has got its name from the biggest estate in the district, the 'mansion' just a couple of Km from city border. In 2006, 12500TONS were produced and exported to US, UK, Australia+++++++


----------



## Idiens

Well Elnesvågen, and Molde, but where's the marina, Bathavna? Doesn't look right.


----------



## WinterRiver

I'll guess Tønsberg, Norway.

The Oseberg ship was found on a farm in Slagen, near Tønsberg, and is currently at the Viking Ship Museum on Bygdøy. http://www.khm.uio.no/utstillinger/oseberg/indexE.html

The Jarlsberg Manor is just outside Tønsberg.

From soling.com: "Toensberg Yacht Club has about 800 members of which about 140 are juniors (dinghy sailors). There are about 350 boats registered in the club with Optimist being the largest class but also Soling is a significant class with about 25 boats."

"Toensberg Yacht Club is located at Fjaerholmen, about 10 min from Toensberg." That's the Tønsberg Seilforening in Norwegian.

Tønsberg is the oldest town in Norway, celebrating its 1100-year anniversary in 1971.

I have to go with the circumstantial evidence, since I'm having no luck finding photos.


----------



## haffiman37

So Winter River gets off to the next one. From the letters used, I guess he is a local with at least Norwegian keyboard on his comp.
Last farewell pick from Tunsberg (the old spelling) with the most famous landmark seen from far both from land and sea.


----------



## haffiman37

Just as a PS and to add some answers:
The gold medalist was Linda Andersen in 1992, E-dinghy.
The Volvo Ocean Race skipper Knut Frostad on Kvaerner.(Lime Dragon)
The marinas name is Nesbryggen Marina which I sold before my 'trip'.
It is a lot more in Google than Google Earth.


----------



## Faster

Good one, Haffiman, and well done Winter!

I did have the Andersen and Frostad part of the puzzle but couldn't (and still can't) find confirmation of the marina/location by the usual means. GE resolution is not good enough there.

We have to find a way to get more participation here to keep it going.... lurkers log in!


----------



## WinterRiver

I definitely needed the clues for that one. I got stuck closer to Oslo thinking that the clue was about where the Oseberg ship is now. Once I thought about where it was found, I started on the right track. Frustrating to be looking at the photo used in the clue and still have no idea where it is!

Like you, Faster, I had absolutely no luck with the marina. I suppose that's obvious, since my guess identified the wrong one. Vague blurs are not very helpful.

No Norwegian keyboard, but I did spend a little time there many years ago. I had to cut and paste the ø. The ø (and å and æ) with various English equivelent spellings made the searches more challenging.

Here's the next place:


----------



## haffiman37

I got the feeling we are still in Norway, seeing one Saga boat and a Viknes/Moerebas boat at the pick? Due to tidal difference we ought to be on the west coast or even further North. The nature does not seem to be as wild as up north, my guess would be Sogn og Fjordane/More.


----------



## haffiman37

Just to 'solve' Fasters Google problem. The Yacht club is just above the "G" in Google lower right. You clearly see the docks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*where is it?*

Hawaii East shore


----------



## Faster

haffiman37 said:


> Just to 'solve' Fasters Google problem. The Yacht club is just above the "G" in Google lower right. You clearly see the docks.


Thanks, Haffiman, I had been there, and did see those docks, but without local photos (or better resolution) its difficult to be absolutely certain.

You set a great puzzle. Good clues and all. I'm sitting back a bit because I'm really running out of pictures to post so we'll see if some others come to the fold.

Thanks again.


----------



## WinterRiver

Sorry, olysailor, haffiman is half right. We've stayed in Norway, but it's not Sogn og Fjordane/More.

While I enjoy searching for answers when I have the time, my favorite thing about this thread is that it makes me think of places I've been. I took this picture over 20 years ago. A search showed that it hasn't changed much. When I dream of places to cruise, Norway is high on my list.

GE will get you nothing but a blur. Photographic confirmation is readily available. It's past my bedtime, so those in other time zones should continue on if the evidence is clear.


----------



## haffiman37

The evidence in not as clear as I would like it to be.
The green mountain that partly looks forested indicates the southern part of Norway, might even have been the Oslo Fjord. However the tidal difference that seems to be +2 meters indicates Bergen and North. As some of this area is 'out' I might suggest perhaps Trondhjems fjorden, but likely not the outer parts?


----------



## WinterRiver

The mountain is covered in grass and brush, not trees. The tides are giving you a better clue.









The building in the center is the location of an opportunity that was missed by minutes. When I met a couple who were also staying there, they had just gotten off the phone with friends who were looking for crew for a two week cruise in northern Sweden. Unfortunately this was at a time long before cell phones were common, and there was no way to contact them until after the cruise.


----------



## WinterRiver

Here's another photo taken from the mountain in the background of the first pic. Please excuse the poor lighting, it was after midnight when I took this.


----------



## billyruffn

*Samoy?*

The second pix looks like the area behind the town on Samoy Island. Any chance that's it?


----------



## kwaltersmi

WinterRiver said:


> ...it was after midnight when I took this.


Hmm, possibly somewhere in Alaska. I'll have to do more research if that's the right general location.


----------



## pegasus1457

kwaltersmi said:


> Hmm, possibly somewhere in Alaska. I'll have to do more research if that's the right general location.


read the rest of the thread -- WinterRiver said this one too is in Norway!


----------



## WinterRiver

Not Alaska. Wrong continent, but you got the hint.

Not Samoy. Where is that? I didn't get anything useful when I googled it. Maybe there are some Norwegian characters involved?

For those of you who want to see the coastline, here's a postcard I bought half a lifetime ago.


----------



## Rodz47

Are these Lofoten Islands?


----------



## haffiman37

That kind of light 'after midnight' looks like the 'midnight sun'. This should put us at least north of Bodo. The coast line reminds me somewhat of the area Lofoten/Vesteraalen? But I quite honestly have not been up there since late 1980..
If it is snow patches on the mountain in the back the pic is likely to be taken from the North facing South?


----------



## cssdengr

Is it Vardo? Only got to go their once and spent the whole time looking the other way - towards Russia.


----------



## billyruffn

*Samoy?*

WinterRiver:

Sorry, I was confusing places -- I meant to say Masoy (w/ an "o" over the a). 71 00 21N 025 00 43E. I spent a couple of days there in '94 and took a walk on a hillside that looked a lot like that in the photo. Would it be somewhere between Hammerfest and Nord Kap? (although most of the mountains up there have seen more glacial action than is apparent in the shot of the coast.)


----------



## WinterRiver

You're narrowing down the options, Rodz! It is in the Lofoten Islands. 

Billyruffn and cssdengr, there's no way you would know that I never got as far as Måsøy, and nowhere near Vardø. Wow, that's a long way up there.

Now that you all know that the mystery location is in the Lofoten Islands, can you specify the town?

Here's the challenge: if no one gets it while my daughter throws me off the computer to do - grumble - homework, I'll identify the place and hand it over to Rodz. Really, it's not a big job to find the exact location if you read the clues.


----------



## artbyjody

*My Guess*

---never mind on was still on the last one...


----------



## Rodz47

WR ... is it Sakrisoy or Reine???


----------



## haffiman37

So many places, but perhaps Henningsvaer?


----------



## WinterRiver

It's not Sakrisoy, Reine, or Henningsvaer.

I found this photo while the kid took a quick break. When clues don't work, try a view from the air:


----------



## haffiman37

It looks to small to be Svolvaer, but perhaps on the same island?


----------



## Rodz47

WR the view from the air beautiful ... any more hints? I am ready to give up!


----------



## WinterRiver

OK, Rodz, I was about to pass the baton on to you, but since you ask so nicely I'll hold off and lay out the hints I've already given.

Honestly, I'm surprised no one got this one yet. I thought I gave enough clues that the easily identifiable part of the photos is the mustard-colored buildings.

Haffiman got the general location based on the first photo. Great job with the boats and tidal range. 

But there is (thanks, Haffiman) "more to google than google earth." If you look back at my ramblings:
I was there over 20 years ago.
I stayed in the center building.
I took a pic after midnight (got that one.)
The buildings are on a postcard.
I was there "half a lifetime ago."

It is in the Lofoten Islands, but not on the same island as Svolvaer. You won't need any special characters to spell the name of the town.

You'll know it when you find it. May I suggest that little button labeled Images....


----------



## WinterRiver

Where did the Kennebunkport guess go? 

I've been there! Maybe it will be my next mystery location.


----------



## artbyjody

Would it be Reine and you stayed at "Det Gamle Hotellet"


----------



## Rodz47

Jody, no, he said that it is not Reine.


----------



## WinterRiver

Rodz, it's your turn. Welcome to the game!

You were the first to guess the Lofoten Islands, and I appreciate your tenacity.


> Jody, no, he said that it is not Reine.


She insists it's still not Reine, despite people's repeated guesses.

In case you still want to find this place by yourself, here's a final clue. While there is a road, most travelers get there by taking one of these:










Of course I'd rather sail there.


----------



## Rodz47

WR thanks, I will find this place  Unfortunately, I do not have any pictures with me at this moment. If someone wants to post his/her picture you are welcome.

Chris


----------



## artbyjody

Ramberg, Flakstad?

Well if not the same island as... 
the pic from after midnite...

I would next guess Ramberg (asThe Midnight Sun is visible from May 27 to July 15 from Refsvika, Bunes, Horseid, Mulstøa, Fredvang, Ramberg, Flakstad, Vikten, Myrland and mountain tops.)


----------



## WinterRiver

Not Ramberg either. Or Refsvika, Bunes, Horseid, Mulstøa, Fredvang, Ramberg, Flakstad, Vikten, Myrland. I couldn't see the sun not set from the town, and was about a week too late to see it from the mountain top. I did go across the island to see it not set over the water.

There's a big clue in the hurtigruten or coastal ferry.

I'll let this run until Rodz gets his pic posted.


----------



## artbyjody

Two stops for the hurtigruten (tourist) - (not counting the coastal ferries)...within that island chain (although interesting enough the loften island website shows only two in the chain but virtual earth shows three...

Svolvaer was ruled out - Stamsund would now be my next uneducated and fumbling guess. It wouldn't have the midnite sun display due to be on the south end and the town is large enough ...it has a road that could be traveled but ferry and as a tourist stop...

Learning alot about Norway in this process...


----------



## Faster

Though I couldn't find truly confirming pics, I liked the look of Kunsfjord or Ballstad (lots of mustard buildings in Kunsfjord) plus no scandinavian characters in the names!


----------



## Idiens

I think you are right jody -

http://www.vandrerhjem.no/index.jsp/lno/?c=6712&vhjemid=24

Stamsund Vandrerhjem


----------



## Rodz47

This is an easy one:


----------



## artbyjody

RODZ, Tampa <just a guess from looking at the hailing ports painted on the vessels>


----------



## Rodz47

artbyjody said:


> RODZ, Tampa <just a guess from looking at the hailing ports painted on the vessels>


Not Tampa!! ..... sorry.

Chris


----------



## KODAD

hmm Is that the st pete hilton in between the two boats on the left and miniarets above the house boat? i'm thinking downtown st pete


----------



## KODAD

check that- Ft lauderdale ICW


----------



## Rodz47

KODAD said:


> hmm Is that the st pete hilton in between the two boats on the left and miniarets above the house boat? i'm thinking downtown st pete


I know that it is going to be easy ..... KODAD .. You take the lead now !!


----------



## KODAD

*not quite sure how to post a pic , but here goes..*

spent all my early summer years here.....


----------



## KODAD

*shoot, that didn't work*

one more time.....


----------



## KODAD

ok i'm going to pass until i figure this out--i'm not to bright, was kicked in the head by a mule as a child--my brother told me it was a cow and dared me to milk it..............


----------



## KODAD

Ahhhhhh--don't have enough posts--bear with me


----------



## KODAD

two more times-sorry


----------



## KODAD

last one-god, i suck


----------



## KODAD

okay here goes


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Here's Kodad's photo


----------



## KODAD

think i got it


----------



## pegasus1457

Sheepshead Bay (NY) ?


----------



## KODAD

*here's an aerial--might be too easy*

.


----------



## haffiman37

Another pick from Stamsund showing the harbor and the arrival of Hurtigruten.
Long time ago it went all the way from Oslo to Hammerfest and Kirkenes, now it is rather reduced. In Norway You will never find the High Way No 1 on land, that number is reserved for Hurtigruten being the most important communication along the coast. Today part of its activity in winter time when there are few tourists going up north, is cruising in the Antarctic!


----------



## Rodz47

KODAD .... my guess is ... Rye Harbor, NH ???


----------



## KODAD

Rodz, you are correct,sir! sorry about the trouble trying to post that pic--i think i figured it out --carry on!


----------



## Rodz47

Sorry for being late ... here it is a little bit more difficult:
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg12/Rodz47/TravelPicture.jpg


----------



## billyruffn

OK, Rodz...nice pier, but how about a hint. I just ran all the way around Lake Ontario on Google Earth and found nothing looking like this...how about a hint!!


----------



## Rodz47

Is this picture too difficult??


----------



## billyruffn

Bell tower? Church steeple? Town built up near the water with no apparent seawall? Can't be an ocean fronting town. Shoreline of one of the Great Lakes?


----------



## Rodz47

Billy .... try different part of the world .... It is not a bell tower .... it is a lighthouse


----------



## billyruffn

Gee...that helps a lot!!


----------



## Rodz47

You are right, there is no seawall. every few years the pier has to be fixed as on the Google picture.


----------



## pegasus1457

If there were more details of the buildings in the town -- that would give us something to go on. I don't think any of us are going to waste our Google Earth chits looking for a pier with white railings and lights -- DOH


----------



## Rodz47

OK, there is another view of the town from the same almost point:
It is in Europe, driving on the right site of the road. It on a bay protected by a peninsula. Does it help?


----------



## billyruffn

Sopot, Poland


----------



## billyruffn

Architecture seemed to be northern Europe...shadow in the overhead shot indicated pier was either (roughly) N or S orientation...sandy beaches...not too many places like that in Europe. Google Earth helps a lot. (I use the freeby version).


----------



## Rodz47

Your turn Billy !!! Good job!


----------



## pegasus1457

Good job! I started my search around Gdansk, but manged to miss it


----------



## billyruffn

Here's one a long way from Poland. Sorry, no hints until Friday morning Boston time.


----------



## haffiman37

For some reason the Panama Canal comes into my mind?


----------



## haffiman37

Slightly different view.


----------



## haffiman37

Hopefully I've 'proved my case', and take the chance of keeping on. When You start waking up, I might hopefully be sound asleep.
There are quite some places where entering and leaving might be a challenge. At this particular place even, my at that time, up-dated electronic maps showed a back-track some mile in on land.


----------



## billyruffn

Haffiman,

I guess Panama Canal is close enough -- although it's 50 plus miles long. The photo was taken at Gamboa, which is the main maintenance base for the canal. One of these cranes is the largest floating crane in the world.

Well done.

Your photo looks like a pass into an atoll lagoon??


----------



## Faster

Haffiman, that was a quick zoom onto Panama... have you been through there yourself?


----------



## billyruffn

Tiputa Pass, Rangiroa??

Photo below is the pass nearby but w/ similar range markers


----------



## haffiman37

Faster said:


> Haffiman, that was a quick zoom onto Panama... have you been through there yourself?


Went through in 2006 on my way to Malaysia. I was just browsing through my old pics as the question came up. At the moment my photo section in my homepage is partly down as Yahoo photos has closed and everything has been moved to Flickr.
My 'place' is a bit further down the road, and Billyruffn is 'on course'. Not perhaps the most visited one. Although in a different ocean, the main product of today makes one think of Jonny Depp? The one of the pick however more likely fell in the trap of missing the current/tide, or went by autopilot and GPS.


----------



## haffiman37

Obviously I'm not the only one that have been there, and Billyruffn may keep on. I guess You got the 'lead' from the two light poles in the back ground. Os for Johnny Depp: Black Pearls are the most famous product, but the biggest 'employer' is probably the hotel owned by Japeneese Coca Cola: Kia Ora.


----------



## billyruffn

Tiputa Pass, same island -- I just edited my last post and saw you're on line. Have I got it now?


----------



## Faster

His post is not really clear, Billy, but since he showed a picture with the lat/long plain to see I'm pretty sure he's handed off to you!


----------



## billyruffn

*Johnny's been here!*

Haffiman said: "Although in a different ocean, the main product of today makes one think of Jonny Depp? "

This one is in a different ocean and he's been here (Johnny, that is).


----------



## pegasus1457

haffiman37 said:


> My 'place' is a bit further down the road, and Billyruffn is 'on course'. Not perhaps the most visited one. Although in a different ocean, the main product of today makes one think of Jonny Depp? The one of the pick however more likely fell in the trap of missing the current/tide, or went by autopilot and GPS.


Can someone please translate this for me? I can't understand a word of it.
[Not trying to be rude.]


----------



## billyruffn

Pegasus, 

Part of the confusion is that I originally posted the location as Passe de Avatoru on Rangiroa. I wasn't sure, but had id'ed the range markers in a GE photo. I eventually found the markers in the vertical photo and they were not in the right position to fit Haffiman's photo. I looked at the next pass on GE and found the range that fit his photo. I was in the process of editing the first post, changing the location, when Haffiman made his post. 
I'm sure that clears everything up nicely, eh?


----------



## haffiman37

Another part might have been that we were both on this site wood-pecking on the key-board at the same time making the posts appear somewhat in disorder of intended.
However back to Billy's pic, it reminds me somewhat of St Lucia in the Carib?


----------



## pegasus1457

Maybe I understand some of what haffiman was saying --









These are black pearls, which Rangiroa produces. About the rest, I am not so sure.


----------



## billyruffn

Haffiman, Right ocean, wrong island. See you tomorrow. Have a good day.


----------



## haffiman37

To my knowledge one of the places Jhonny literally visited was Dominica. Some of the locations mentioned are Porthsmouth, Vielle Case and Luadat. Need to have a closer look at different sources.
Pegasus:
I guessed Billy held his 'course' as he came out of the Canal and into the Pacific, which is a different 'ocean' than Johnny's playing field. As I mentioned the problems with the electronic charts in the area and GPS, I underlined it a bit with the pic of the stranded cruiser. When I was there, 3 boats were 'beached' and according to the locals at least one had tried to enter at night relying more on his GPS and electronics than the optical navigation lights put out. First pic was from entering Passe De Tiputa, second one when we left through Passe D'Avatoru


----------



## billyruffn

Pegasus' photo should be the only clue you need now.


----------



## haffiman37

Woodford Hill, which remains almost the same today - empty, except for a few fishing boats pulled up on the sand - played no part in Pirates but on nearby Hampstead beach, Depp engages in a sword fight (inside a runaway water wheel), which, in fact, begins elsewhere - on an isolated peninsula below the village of Veille Case where the film-makers built an extraordinary ruined church. 
Another location was the Indian River. Visitors have rowed up this gorgeous, silent waterway edged with mangroves since pre-Columbian times, for it was once the gateway to a large Amerindian village, whose carbet (communal longhouse) had room for 150 hammocks. For Pirates 2, the river was lit with candles and edged with tree houses for the film's final eerie sequences. 
At the mouth of the Indian River lies Portsmouth, Dominica's second town. From the 16th century, this provided a key stop-over point (the Atlantic trade winds blow through the channel north of Dominica): for the Spanish on their way to and from their plunders in the Americas, for English adventurers such as Francis Drake, slavers such as John Hawkins, missionaries, and, of course, pirates. Indeed, Portsmouth still retains something of a raffish air. 
Further north on this spectacular coast is where Captain Sparrow's very own - and newly decked out - Black Pearl, ventured in 2005, sailing under the Capuchin cliffs. One Dominican extra who spent time on the Black Pearl was Lennox Honychurch, anthropologist and historian. He and the other extras learned how to tie ropes, climb rigging and hoist sails for a scene in Pirates 3. "Then for filming we spent time criss-crossing the deck with Johnny Depp," said Honychurch. "The weather was perfect. We sailed very close to the cliffs and it was spectacular." But dangerous. In 1567, six Spanish vessels were wrecked there in a hurricane. It was said that the Caribs stripped the boats of treasure - and buried it. One witness, questioned later, claimed that "the silver was so high that a man on a horse could not be seen from the other side."

Not sure if I got You right, but according to this the playing ground for the Black Pearl should then be North of Porthsmouth in the area of Capuchin Cliffs??


----------



## pegasus1457

How about Wallilabou Bay (near Layou), St Vincent?


----------



## billyruffn

Pegasus got it. Wallibabou is a very small bay on the west coast of St. Vincent (seems to be under a cloud in Google Earth, but there is a GE photo that shows some of what's in my photo). When the film crew left the locals insisted they leave the set, which has become something to of a tourist attraction. The set is just a facade, not complete buildings. If you have the occasion to visit, moorings are free here, if you have dinner in the restaurant (which was also used in the film). Boat boys will paddle out on surf boards looking for your business -- it's not a bad idea to have one help with a stern line after you take the a mooring. 

Over to Pegasus. (Sorry, Haffiman -- it's obvious you did a lot of research).


----------



## pegasus1457

billyruffn said:


> Over to Pegasus. (Sorry, Haffiman -- it's obvious you did a lot of research).


My research was done on www.imdb.com which I use often for researching details about films 
Here is what the site says about filming locations:
 Bequia, St Vincent and the Grenadines

 Dominica

 Kingstown, St Vincent, St Vincent and the Grenadines

 Long Beach, California, USA

 Los Angeles, California, USA

 Marineland of the Pacific - 6610 Palos Verdes Drive South, Rancho Palos Verdes, California, USA

 Samana, Dominican Republic

 Wallilabou Bay, St Vincent and the Grenadines

 Walt Disney Studios, Burbank, California, USA
 (studio) ​
I will post something in the next couple of hours


----------



## pegasus1457

Here is the next puzzler:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Somewhere in Costa Rica?


----------



## pegasus1457

CapnHand said:


> Somewhere in Costa Rica?


Cold, very cold 
Spanish not spoken here


----------



## billyruffn

The Greek letters (Mu - chi - iota - omicron - sigma ? = ? M -chios? Mykonos??)on the wall in the lighthouse photo would indicate that it's somewhere in Greece, or Cyprus. And there appear to be shreads of light blue fabric in the rigging of the boat, again suggesting Greece. The buildings don't look much like the islands -- but it's been 30 plus years since I was there.


----------



## pegasus1457

billyruffn said:


> The Greek letters (Mu - chi - iota - omicron - sigma ? = ? M -chios? Mykonos??)on the wall in the lighthouse photo would indicate that it's somewhere in Greece, or Cyprus. And there appear to be shreds of light blue fabric in the rigging of the boat, again suggesting Greece. The buildings don't look much like the islands -- but it's been 30 plus years since I was there.


Good, billy, you are getting warm ...


----------



## artbyjody

That would be _Faros Sidero?_


----------



## pegasus1457

artbyjody said:


> That would be _Faros Sidero?_


If you mean Crete, the answer is no ...

please be more specific on the locale


----------



## artbyjody

Greece: Known more by the italian name Corfu

** **Sidero (Akra Sidero, Kérkyra, Corfu)*1828 (British). Active; focal plane 78 m (256 ft); two white flashes every 6 s. 8 m (26 ft) round stone tower with lantern and gallery, attached to a small 1-story stone keeper's cottage. The lighthouse is unpainted; the lantern roof is green. Sdos Remedios has a nice photo, and Lorie Roe has two excellent photos. Krákorova's photo and a March 2006 closeup show the poor condition of this historic lighthouse: the crumbling tile roof, and a pane missing from the lantern. In the nineteenth century, Kérkyra was almost always called by its Italian name, Corfu. The lighthouse was built by the British to light the way to their principal naval base in the Ionian Islands. It stands in the town of Kérkyra at the seaward end of the Venetian citadel, which withstood repeated sieges by the Turks. Note: there is another Faros Sidero on Kriti (Crete). Site open, tower closed. ARLHS GRE-117; Admiralty E3756; NGA 14430.


----------



## pegasus1457

Jody has it. There is a second lighthouse by the same name on Crete. But it doesn't resemble this one.

Here is an additional photo that would have made it too easy (even though I PS'ed out the Greek flag in the trees) :

Chartering out of Corfu leads to some great and challenging sailing, down to Ithaca and back makes for a week of very nice island visits.









Go to it, jody ...


----------



## Gladrags1

How about Camden Maine?

Tod
Manolin
Bayfield 36


----------



## Gladrags1

Ooops! I can't believe I did this. This reply is obviously out of synch! The picture I was responding to is not even in sight! Sorry. Disregard the previous post.

Tod
Mandolin
Bayfield 36


----------



## artbyjody

Thanks pegasus1457,

Have to admit it is much more fun guessing than coming up with something that has to be guessed... at any rate...

In my younger years, this port stop found me wine and dined by the locals of this port town, even though I knew not the language - a bottle of champagne sent over and they dragged me all over the countryside...was just wonderful time...

So, will do the picture and hints as we go along I guess  (a larger version can be found here)


----------



## billyruffn

Jody,

I haven't sorted out the second photo, but the first one looks a lot like the German sub pens at Brest, France. I'll keep looking for the second one, but the first seems like a sure thing with lots of cross referenced points from the GE verticals.


----------



## billyruffn

The second photo appears to be a "castle" ? a couple of miles to the SW of the harbor at Brest.

If you hadn't included the second photo, I'd still be guessing. The second one got me thinking about sub pens and a quick check of where the Germans built them took me to Brest. What's the second photo of? I can't make much sense of it from the GE verticals. Perhaps an old coastal defense facility??

Edit:

Seems it was an old fort.

_KASTELL MENGANT, PLOUZANE, BRO LEON_
MENGANT FORT, PLOUZANE BRITTANY
The « goulet de Brest » is a 2 kilometers long straigh that links Brets natural harbour to the ocean. Many fortifications have been built along, mainly by Vauban.
The Mengant fort, built in 1684, was one of these. From the tower and barracks, it remains an artifical platform, a few houses and walls climbing up the cliff. 500 men lived there to activate the 40 guns.

PS -- Isn't the internet great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haffiman37

I would make a guess more in the former eastern block, like Krim in the Black sea?


----------



## artbyjody

Ah the suspense...


Yes, Billy

You are correct. Brest, France. It is considered to be the foremost and easiest to reach port from the Americas and is France's busiest seaport. In WWII - the Germans built one of their largest submarine bases there. As of to date only three of the structures built by the Germans exists.

The port itself is a natural harbor, and supports submarines, sailing vessels and the largest commercial liners in the world.... The first photo was from Wiki, the second a shot of coming into the harbor from a Nato warship....

I was their back in my submarine days - and one of the fondest memories I have of being a total stranger in France none the less... I know there is alot of dissent from American and French culture and politics, but personally - I found them to be the nicest and most giving people of all the places I ever toured overseas...

So Billy - back to you... Congrats!!


----------



## billyruffn

Here's a sunny day far away from most places. And, believe me, on a sunny day it's worth the effort it takes to get there. 

The light gray streak running from near the top of the mountain is a trail -- on July 4th they run a foot race from the town to the top of the mountain and back to the town.


----------



## Stillraining

Whitter or Seward Alaska


----------



## tdw

Seward does look good.


----------



## tenuki

seward - I was there this summer, let me dig through my photos to verify. twasn't so sunny when I was there...


----------



## billyruffn

Wombat was first with the definitive ID with Tenuki a close second. Over to you TDW. 

A few days after we left Seward, one of my crew got really carried away with the beautiful weather.


----------



## pegasus1457

*Welcome back, Wombat!*



tdw said:


> Seward does look good.


We missed you, furry beast ...

Hope your cruise was pleasant


----------



## tenuki

WOMBAT!!!!


----------



## djodenda

Tenuki:

Ummmmmmm Maybe you should have gone sailing yesterday instead...


----------



## tenuki

djodenda said:


> Tenuki:
> 
> Ummmmmmm Maybe you should have gone sailing yesterday instead...


haha, I made that a while back on my alaska vacation the day my son and I had to stay at the hotel for disciplinary reasons. no wonder the kid acts up eh? he gets to play on the computer with dad as punishment. I'm a terrible parent.

Ok, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## pegasus1457

tenuki said:


> Ok, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


We have to await the crepiscule for our friendly marsupial to show up ...


----------



## Stillraining

*Oh well I never*

liked games anyway


----------



## tdw

Sorry guys, not on line last evening. I was really only confirming StillRaining's guess so am happy to pass to them. So SR , go for it. If nothing appears in awhile, then I'll throw something in.

Cheers.

ps - trip was fabulous but not quite as per plan. Will throw something into the cruising section a little later on. (First day back in office, I really should do a smidgeon on work.)


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> (First day back in office, I really should do a smidgeon on _work._)


You could be banned from the forum for using that word ....


----------



## tdw

I'd prefer it if the action the word describes was banned !! 

Nothing from SR so I'll throw something in anyway. This may well seem hard to figure but in reality it's easier than you may think. If no one can get it then more clues will follow. Very recent pics btw.


----------



## tenuki

hmn, can't find a matching boat at any of the coastguard squadron sites, so I'm gonna guess Kettering - oyster cove?


----------



## tdw

Holy Wombat Poo Tenuki. I was only gone for two weeks. I'm afraid the old Womboat would need nearly that long just to get to Kettering.

Soooooo....not Kettering. Much much closer to the Womboats home port of Sydney.

BTW, I've just done a search for Coast Guard in Oz and easily found this station. (hint - Oz does not have an official Coast Guard as such. It's a volunteer organisation.)


----------



## tenuki

cottage point, broken bay? - damn those cats really get up out of the water under power eh?



That's some beautiful waterage, you eat at the cottage point inn?.

looks like some really great cruising grounds there, looking forward to your other pics.


----------



## tdw

tenuki said:


> cottage point, broken bay? - damn those cats really get up out of the water under power eh?
> 
> 
> 
> That's some beautiful waterage, you eat at the cottage point inn?.
> 
> looks like some really great cruising grounds there, looking forward to your other pics.


Fabulous cruising ground indeed. Cottage Point it is and the restaurant yes is Cottage point Inn. Now see the monstrosity of a house in this pic, well once upon a time there stood a little cottage on that spot and back then in the 70's your humble Wombat lived there. Hard to ask for a better spot, I loved it.

Your Wombat and the wonderful Ms W coincidentally have the same birthday ( I am a couple of years her senior I admit) and so for us our birthday is a special occasion. So we borrowed a mates mooring around the corner near the coast guard station and spent an exceptionally fine afternoon enjoying a eight course degustation nosh at the Inn. Oh yes, hard to beat. Have a go at this...

Mini Gazpacho Appetiser


Crustacean infused soup with smoked ham.Smoked Snowy Mountain Rainbow Trout, Avocaco Puree, Pickled Fennel, Red onion & Capsicum SalsaTwice Cooked Quail with Naan Bread and a Warm, Lightly Spiced Japanese Eggplant, Corriander and Yoghurt SaladPan Fried Fish of the Day Fillet on Lightly Curried Leek Soubise and Wilted SpinachFillet of Northern Rivers Veal on Crushed Potato, Bacon & Mushroom Turnover, Orange & Port JusSoufflé with Creme Anglaise & Ice Cream

Cheeses with Fresh Apple, Grapes & Lavosh

Accompanied by a couple of glasses of French Champagne to start, Bottle or so of a Victorian Pinot Gris and finished off with a lovely Western Australian Botritus Reisling. Mmmmmm.

Seriously good stuff.












ps - I'll post a report on the trip, even though we failed miserably to actually cover the miles I'd hoped. It was, nonetheless,, a great little trip.

Over to you Tenuki. Man I still love that Wombat clip. Great stuff.


----------



## tenuki

Woot! I'll post something during lunch when I'm on the computer that has all my pics. Stillraining, pay attention this one should be easy for ya..


----------



## tenuki

ok, here ya go...


----------



## djodenda

Langley, Whidbey Island...


So, I know I won that one... 

Do you want easy or hard?


----------



## tenuki

yup, nice little harbor.


----------



## djodenda

The town of Langley is located on the East Side of Whidbey Island, and faces Possession Sound, which connects to Puget Sound

Langley Boat Harbor is, as Tenuki says, a nice little harbor, with a few dozen slips, although the harbor does have a reputation of being able to fit boats in, no matter how crowded it is.

Decent rest rooms and showers are adjacent to the harbor, and the small town of Langley is a short walk up the hill. Langley has lots of shops, a great pizza parlor, and an old-fashioned movie theater.

Langley is a frequent halfway stop for sailors from the lakes inland from Seattle using the "inside" passage to the San Juans.

We used to go on dinner cruises to Langley when I kept my boat in Everett. 
During one visit, I stumbled into Langley's "Soup Box" derby, where participants raced rather bizarre vehicles down Main Street

Langley is a fun place to stop.. Be careful to stay out of the shallow water immediately East of the harbor breakwater!


----------



## djodenda

OK.. Here goes!

This one is unlike most others so far. I hope you find it interesting..... I believe there are enough clues to figure this out if you're not a local..

Overhead Shot July 2007










Approaching from the SE July 2007









One strong dam July 2007









Overhead July 2007

























On the ground/water July 2007

























July 2004 (That's my son Mark in the tan hat)









Good Luck!


----------



## retclt

Looks like the Eisenhower Dam at Lake Texhoma.


----------



## djodenda

Nope... Like the avatar, though....


----------



## artbyjody

From the looks of the houseboats and the trees - this is part of that Tennessee Dam deal (forget the naming of it)....

From the wide berth of one of the photos.. it would be more western..


----------



## djodenda

ArtByJody:

Any boat that you see is a sailboat.

Besides, you're missing the best clue!!!


----------



## artbyjody

It can't be the coulee dam.........can it....


----------



## tenuki

fort gibson lake


----------



## djodenda

Nope, Nope..


----------



## artbyjody

Its kinda obvious the water is muddy - which is somewhere off the Mississippi... (going back to my first guess)..The trees are more indengious (so it appears) to the SE... so 

Is it fed off the Mississippi .

Is it a SE location...


----------



## djodenda

artbyJody:

Nope, it is not fed from the Mississippi... Tenuki found a clue you haven't yet.

Looks like it's just us Pacific Northwesters here.. A surprise to me!


----------



## pegasus1457

OK, I got it 









OK from sailing pram
Floods 2007
Eufaula Lake, OK

_But why only sailboats? I don't see anywhere that power boats are excluded from the lake..
_


----------



## tenuki

oologa lake


----------



## retclt

Hey Pegasus,
If you drive by that lake on 75/69 you seem to pass it again and again and again and again for miles.


I'm gonna guess Kerr Res in Northern Oklahoma.

I think the clues are the OK registrations and the lake being flooded in 07. Every lake was flooded in TX and OK in 07.


----------



## djodenda

Pegasus: No, not lake Eufala.. I did not mean to imply that power boats were not allowed on the lake, I was correcting artbyJody who thought he saw houseboats

Tenuki: Close, but no

retclt: I'm not sure where the Kerr Res is, but that's not it.


----------



## tenuki

grand lake o cherokees, texoma


----------



## tdw

Thought it looked cold but colder than I thought.

Reykjavik, Iceland.


----------



## WinterRiver

Aw, and I didn't even get to the statue of Leif Erikson or to Geysir or the rift where the continental plates are splitting the island in two. I'm guessing you recognized Hallgrims Church.

Oh, why not, here's a pic of the church and the statue. The columns are supposed to be reminiscent of basalt formations.









So nice not to have to copy it to photobucket to hide its origins.

Grist.org named Reykjavik the greenest city: Remember the grade-school memory device "Greenland is icy and Iceland is green"? It's truer than ever thanks to progress made by Iceland and its capital city in recent years. Reykjavik has been putting hydrogen buses on its streets, and, like the rest of the country, its heat and electricity come entirely from renewable geothermal and hydropower sources and it's determined to become fossil-fuel-free by 2050. The mayor has pledged to make Reykjavik the cleanest city in Europe. Take that, Greenland.


----------



## tdw

WinterRiver said:


> Aw, and I didn't even get to the statue of Leif Erikson or to Geysir or the rift where the continental plates are splitting the island in two. I'm guessing you recognized Hallgrims Church.
> 
> Oh, why not, here's a pic of the church and the statue. The columns are supposed to be reminiscent of basalt formations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice not to have to copy it to photobucket to hide its origins.
> 
> Grist.org named Reykjavik the greenest city: Remember the grade-school memory device "Greenland is icy and Iceland is green"? It's truer than ever thanks to progress made by Iceland and its capital city in recent years. Reykjavik has been putting hydrogen buses on its streets, and, like the rest of the country, its heat and electricity come entirely from renewable geothermal and hydropower sources and it's determined to become fossil-fuel-free by 2050. The mayor has pledged to make Reykjavik the cleanest city in Europe. Take that, Greenland.


So sorry to have wrecked your plan. 

Spent most of my time looking for that damn church in New England. To be honest I just lucked out cos it popped up by chance on the web site of a New England boat that had just cruised Iceland.

OK, bit busy right now, will try and post a new one soon.


----------



## WinterRiver

We here in New England don't have such brightly colored roofs. Black, gray, brown, maybe even some dark green, but certainly no teal, lime green, orange or bright blue. I haven't been anywhere else where there is such a rainbow from above.


----------



## tdw

WinterRiver said:


> We here in New England don't have such brightly colored roofs. Black, gray, brown, maybe even some dark green, but certainly no teal, lime green, orange or bright blue. I haven't been anywhere else where there is such a rainbow from above.


Well it's about time you did. Get out there and start painting, right now. In a few years time they'll either kill you or name you a hero. The man who brightened the roofs of New England. Fame beckons. 

Ok then, here we go again. I have to admit I am really running out of options but here's one that will at least make the Americans think.

I want to know the name of the island.


----------



## WinterRiver

I'm going to guess that it's Cockatoo Island in Sydney harbor. It's a former shipbuilding site and currently an urban heritage park, soon to include a campground.










Wouldn't have found it so quick if it weren't for the race around the island. http://www.oceanswims.com/nsw67/dawnyrep06.html


----------



## tdw

WinterRiver said:


> I'm going to guess that it's Cockatoo Island in Sydney harbor. It's a former shipbuilding site and currently an urban heritage park, soon to include a campground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have found it so quick if it weren't for the race around the island. http://www.oceanswims.com/nsw67/dawnyrep06.html


Bloomin' eck. That was quick. I didn't think it would be all that hard but ya done good. The shot was taken from our mooring actually. Those swimmers pretty much had to go straiight past us. The work boat in the shot (420) is being skippered by a great mate of ours who also owns this little gem of a rowing boat (yep, that's a Wombat rowing) and is a superb model maker. See that old tug thats stern is just visible in your pic, well he made a model of that after going on board , taking all the measurements then scaling it down from there. Milled the timber himself even made a ship's bell from a solid block of brass which he shaped and hollowed on a lathe. From memory it has appeared here a while back when I posted a pic of the Hobart timber boat festival.










All your's WR.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> The shot was taken from our mooring actually. Those swimmers pretty much had to go straight past us.


Gee, Wombat, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but your barbie really needs cleaning


----------



## WinterRiver

This one will be very easy for some, I expect.


----------



## erps

Geez,
Your profile shows you on the right coast, but that looks like it's in Faster's neighborhood, Vancouver B.C. from where the cruise ships tie up with part of Stanley Park in the background.


----------



## Faster

You're right, Ray... that is in our neighbourhood so it looks like you're up. The cruise ship pier in the foreground is Canada Place, built for Expo 86 and now a busy convention centre and cruise ship terminal. 

You are looking across Burrard Inlet (Vancouver Harbour), you can plainly see the sulphur pile at the loading dock. We used to keep our boat across there, with NW winds we'd get sulphur dust on occasion, with SE winds we would get some coal dust for the coal port to the east.

Also there is a Seabus, part of the metro transit system, runs across the harbour every 15 mins or so to the North Shore and back. A busy commuter route, and as you may imagine, a popular tourist trip (harbour cruise for $2.50)


----------



## WinterRiver

I guessed that this one wouldn't take long.

While I'd generally rather be sailing, I'm also willing to get on a big ship that takes me places and feeds me and entertains my kids. The kid part was more important when they were young and we couldn't just leave them alone while we had a relaxing dinner or went diving.

Blasphemy, I know....

So, Ray, where are we going next?


----------



## erps

We won't be travelling far and I haven't been a regular here so pardon me if it's already been posted. A composit shot taken two summers ago. Our boat is the first sailboat tied up on the inside of the float.


----------



## pegasus1457

Would that be Chatterbox Falls in Princess Louisa Inlet BC?


----------



## erps

Doh! That was fast. One of our favorites. As soon as we transit Malibu Rapids it's like being in a different world. Another shot from a picnic site on shore.


----------



## pegasus1457

Here is your next challenge:


----------



## pegasus1457

Not even a whimper?

Is it too hard? 
Or are you all busy shoveling snow off your boats?
Or just bored?


----------



## pegasus1457

WinterRiver said:


> So nice not to have to copy it to photobucket to hide its origins.


Actually that is not necessary. You can attach any photo that you have locally on your computer using the "Attachments" tool that looks like the paper clip and the attached image file becomes anonymous.

HTTH


----------



## artbyjody

Portugal.... Sagres, overlooking the Bay of Sagres?


----------



## pegasus1457

artbyjody said:


> Portugal.... Sagres, overlooking the Bay of Sagres?


Sorry, but no ....


----------



## artbyjody

right region of the world at least? BTW that cannon is a Dutch made cannon..


----------



## tdw

pegasus1457 said:


> Gee, Wombat, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but your barbie really needs cleaning


Shhhhh.......no else has noticed. 

ps Chatterbox Falls was it ? Gob smackingly beautiful.


----------



## tenuki

Hey, you still play with barbie dolls tdw? that's a little strange..


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Beautifull town.
I think artbyjody was induced to say Portugal by the style of the castle and church bell, which at first sight may remaind you of the Betlem Tower, and the red roofs. But there is no tyde in the pictures so it is definately Mediterranean. It looks like Adriatic coast to me, and I am more inclined to the Croatian shote, but I don't recognise which town.... and its 11.00 AM, today it's sunny, temperatures in the 70's F and a F2/F3 winds expected. So I'm out right away....


----------



## tdw

tenuki said:


> Hey, you still play with barbie dolls tdw? that's a little strange..


Only if they like to play dirty 

Damned if I can work out this last one though. Figuring Med and I'm presuming it's one of the islands in the Corsica region.


----------



## pegasus1457

TwentySeven - you are on the right track. The cannon is certainly not Dutch -- it is Italian, since the Venetian empire occupied all of these islands from 1200 up to almost 1700. Many Croatian families still send their children to university in Italy. Italian is more useful as a second language here than English .

But you still have to identify the island. *Hint*: it is not an obscure little place.

I am off to the Big Apple for an evening of gourmandise and culture. You guys are on your own until morning (EST).


----------



## artbyjody

I am going to guess *Ischia...*


----------



## Faster

artbyjody said:


> I am going to guess *Ischia...*


If you mean the Italian island of Ischia off Naples.... Wow - that's some fortress but I don't think it's Peg's place.

...pretty sure he's told us it's in Croatia.


----------



## tenuki

Korcula - Old Town










OMG, I want to visit there!


----------



## pegasus1457

tenuki said:


> Korcula - Old Town
> 
> OMG, I want to visit there!


Korcula it is. Good going, tenuki. Indeed a lovely place to visit. Decent marina facilities, good restaurants, city much as it was 400 yrs ago.

You're up next!


----------



## pegasus1457

Is everybody glued to the TV watching the game?

Even wombat in Oz?


----------



## artbyjody

pegasus1457 said:


> Is everybody glued to the TV watching the game?
> 
> Even wombat in Oz?


What game didn't the packers already win?


----------



## tenuki

Easy one after that Croatia madness...


----------



## tenuki

bump, do I need to provide a hint?


----------



## tdw

tenuki said:


> bump, do I need to provide a hint?


Alaska somewhere I presume but yesirree a hint would not go astray.


----------



## tenuki

you are right about it being in Alaska.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Sitka, Alaska?


----------



## tdw

tenuki said:


> you are right about it being in Alaska.


That's not a hint , it's an affirmation.


----------



## tenuki

kwaltersmi said:


> Sitka, Alaska?


Nope. .


----------



## tdw

Seward ? ...


----------



## tenuki

tdw said:


> Seward ? ...


Nope. It's on the AMHS.


----------



## Faster

Be we back in Ketchikan?


----------



## KODAD

petersburg,AK perhaps?


----------



## tenuki

nope, nope.

One more hint, not only is it on the AMHS, it is the place it all started...


----------



## tjvanginkel

Skagway Alaska


----------



## tdw

Tee Harbor ?


----------



## tenuki

nope, nope.

Another hint - there is a Seward connection, something here was named Seward too and it got too confusing at the post office so it was renamed. You can see some of the buildings left from that in the second photo.


----------



## tenuki

This is nearby...


----------



## pegasus1457

The lighthouse is certainly Eldred Rock (AK) in the Lynn Canal. The nearest town of any size is Haines, but I can't find any harbor that looks exactly like the first photo. But Haines is the closest fit....



> Haines, which includes the area known as Fort Wm. H. Seward, is situated at the upper end of the Inside Passage, 14 miles south of Skagway and 80 miles north of Juneau. Surrounded by snowcapped mountains, lush meadows and forests, the area is one of the most scenic in all of Alaska. Population 2800.
> ​ Haines can be reached via the 159-mile Haines Highway which branches from the Alaska Highway 100 miles north of Whitehorse at Haines Junction. The Haines highway was built in 1943 and is now one of Alaska's best and most scenic highways. The town is served by the Alaska Marine Highway System, as well as scheduled air and bus transportation. Across the waters of the Chilkat River is Pyramid Harbor and the start of the Dalton Trail - one of the routes to the gold fields of the Klondike. This trail was developed by the Chilkat Indians for the purpose of trading in the interior and was improved in the late 1880's by Jack Dalton.
> 
> In the early 1900's, the government built a permanent Army post here known as Fort William H. Seward, which was later renamed Chilkoot Barracks. The post was abandoned in 1946 and sold as surplus property to a group of veterans who established it as Port Chilkoot. In 1970 the area became part of the City of Haines and when the fort became a national historic site in 1972, the name was changed back to Fort Wm. H. Seward.


----------



## tenuki

Good detective work pegasus1457! When I get to my other computer I'll post some more pics of that harbor I took this summer along with a story and some more background. You have the floor.

Elred Rock is the oldest lighthouse in alaska and has it's own interesting stories I'm sure.


----------



## pegasus1457

This one is a historical clue:


----------



## tenuki

freetown? .


----------



## KODAD

new london, conn? amistad landed there iirc


----------



## pegasus1457

KODAD said:


> new london, conn? amistad landed there iirc


getting warm but _udrc_


----------



## tenuki

New Haven, CT


----------



## pegasus1457

tenuki said:


> New Haven, CT


Wow, *tenuki*! From a start on the wrong coast of the Atlantic, you came from behind and skunked *kodad*, who was sniffing in the right hole! 

Go to it, left-coaster!

A bit of history: the Amistad was a slave ship that was taken over by the slave cargo in 1839 and forced to land in New Haven, CT, where the slaves were promptly locked up and held for trial for mutiny and piracy and murder at sea. The trial took place in New Haven and ended up in the Supreme Court of the US where the principal argument was basically whether these slaves were humans illegally kidnapped or property whose disposition was up to their owners.

This saga is the subject of a moving film (*Amistad*) made by Steven Spielberg. Worth seeing if you haven't already done so.


----------



## tenuki

I knew it was one end or the other and guessed Freetown first cause that is where the Amistad currently is anchored.  It is really amazing to think that part of history was just 150 years or so ago. I can only conclude that humanity is capable and driven to change for the better.

Current and ongoing voyage of the Amistad is documented here.


----------



## tenuki

Ok, here's the next one.... I'm gonna let this stew for a least a day before I give any hints... ;P










decided that one hint wasn't enough, here is another..










and another hint...


----------



## tdw

tenuki said:


> Ok, here's the next one.... I'm gonna let this stew for a least a day before I give any hints... ;P
> 
> decided that one hint wasn't enough, here is another..
> 
> and another hint...


I didn't know it snowed in Texas. 

and anyway I'm having a serious sulk cos according to the history of the AHMS it began in Tee not Haines. Why is there no emoticom for a trembling lower lip ? I need a hug.


----------



## tenuki

tdw said:


> I didn't know it snowed in Texas.
> 
> and anyway I'm having a serious sulk cos according to the history of the AHMS it began in Tee not Haines. Why is there no emoticom for a trembling lower lip ? I need a hug.


Yikes, didn't notice that misleading spinnaker texas reference, no, not texas. It is in the states however.

Quit sulking,  here's the scoop on the start of things - Haines resident, operated out of Haines (it was called Chilkoot Motorship, the name of the port near Haines...), although Tee Harbor was on the list of ports that got seviced....



> The genesis of the Alaska Marine Highway System was some 14 years earlier, in 1949 when Steve Homer of Haines started a commercial ferry on Lynn Canal.
> 
> Homer - together with Robert Sommers and Associates - purchased a surplus World War II Navy LCT that he christened the Chilkoot. The 100-foot-long vessel could carry 13 autos, 20 passengers and had a crew of seven. It had a day lounge, lavatories, a galley and crew quarters and steamed up Lynn Canal at about nine knots.
> 
> Chilkoot Motorship Lines operated from Tee Harbor - 18 miles road miles north of Juneau - to Haines-Port Chilkoot and Skagway, according to Stan Cohen's 1994 history of the Marine Highway System "Highway on the Sea." The Chilkoot generally made one trip a week, but could make more if traffic warranted.


----------



## tdw

tenuki said:


> Yikes, didn't notice that misleading spinnaker texas reference, no, not texas. It is in the states however.
> 
> Quit sulking, here's the scoop on the start of things - Haines resident, operated out of Haines (it was called Chilkoot Motorship, the name of the port near Haines...), although Tee Harbor was on the list of ports that got seviced....


Chilkoot Motorship Lines operated from Tee Harbor - 18 miles road miles north of Juneau - to Haines-Port Chilkoot and Skagway

I accept your apology.  (sniffle)


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> I need a hug.


This is not the right forum for suggestions of that sort


----------



## pegasus1457

tenuki said:


> It is really amazing to think that part of history was just 150 years or so ago. I can only conclude that humanity is capable and driven to change for the better.


Before you get to feeling all warm and fuzzy, pick up a newspaper. Did you forget about the Holocaust, Cambodia, Stalin's campaigns of terror, the Armenian genocide, Rwanda, the Russian campaign in Afghanistan, .... ? There is still a long hill to climb, I am afraid.


----------



## tenuki

One change for the better proves it's possible. And there have been many many many changes. I guess it's a glass half full thing eh? 

Now you slackers... Quit yer whining, yer mopin, yer negative talk and get down to bizziness!!! There's a puzzle to solve!


----------



## tenuki

tdw said:


> Chilkoot Motorship Lines operated from Tee Harbor - 18 miles road miles north of Juneau - to Haines-Port Chilkoot and Skagway
> 
> I accept your apology.  (sniffle)


I apologize for making a puzzle to hard for you to solve.


----------



## WinterRiver

And now, back to the puzzle. I tried and didn't get very far.









Nice little pentagon shape, likely the end of something bigger, but I could be wrong.









17:35, and post matched my watch, so it looks like eastern time zone, US. Brighter than it is in New England at that time, so I'm thinking midwest. Snow, but not a lot of it. Could be most anywhere given the recent cold snap. Looks like a river, homes on one side, apartments on the other.









Sailboats. Not Texas, got that. Big water, no shore. 
Racing? Look Giu, no dodgers!

I tried to put it all together and looked around the start of the Bayview-Mackinac race. Didn't find this place. Still puzzled.


----------



## artbyjody

WinterRiver said:


> And now, back to the puzzle. I tried and didn't get very far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little pentagon shape, likely the end of something bigger, but I could be wrong.
> watch, so it looks like eastern time zone, US. Brighter than it is in New England at that time, so I'm thinking midwest. Snow, but not a lot of it. Could be most anywhere given the recent cold snap. Looks like a river, homes on one side, apartments on the other.


The clue is closer to home - the trees are an indicator and I would almost state Leschi as being the point of orgin here...if not it is actually Seattle area based...


----------



## pegasus1457

WinterRiver said:


> Looks like a river, homes on one side, apartments on the other.


I make out the near shore of the rive to have tennis courts, not homes.
Could be apartments on both sides, eh?


----------



## pegasus1457

WinterRiver said:


> Nice little pentagon shape, likely the end of something bigger, but I could be wrong.


Looks like open water in the background of this photo


----------



## WinterRiver

Aha! It's the St. Joseph River Yacht Club in St. Joseph, MI, just west of Kalamazoo.










Sorry for the little pic, the current web cam is less identifiable:










So it isn't a tennis court, it's a pool:


















And to totally clinch it, this was on the site:


----------



## tenuki

!!! good work !!! I felt I gave just enough info to make it possible. I grew up a few miles from all this. 

Here is the next round of clues I was gonna post tomorrow...

The SJ Lighthouse is very very distictive...




And if that didn't do it I always had this as a backup...



Really sweet spot for boating. You can traverse up the st joseph river all the way to the berrien springs dam in your powerboat or sail to chicago for the weekend or up to holland, etc. Lots of sandy beaches and warm water. Sailed hobies and some bigger boats too there growing up.

Windriver, you have the floor.


----------



## artbyjody

And here I thought you only ever visited Alaska


----------



## WinterRiver

Thanks to Peg for the suggestion that it might be tennis courts. That led me to thinking that it was a pool, and was probably the view from the yacht club. Still convinced it was in the midwest, I did a search for "yacht club webcam river michigan" and it was the 4th listed. 

Jody, I haven't been to St. Joseph, but I have been to Kalamazoo.


----------



## artbyjody

WinterRiver said:


> , but I have been to Kalamazoo.


I hope we didn't date the same gal but i specialize in the zoo not necessary the kala...


----------



## WinterRiver

Here's our next place:










I just checked the original rules and I think it fits well enough:


> 1) It has to be a place with water and sailing related,


The mast would start getting in the way a couple miles downriver from here.


----------



## artbyjody

WinterRiver said:


> Here's our next place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the original rules and I think it fits well enough: The mast would start getting in the way a couple miles downriver from here.


Chicago.. ios my guess


----------



## WinterRiver

Sorry, not Chicago.

Since being a night owl has its limits, I'll leave it to those in time zones where it's still light out to guess and confirm this location. 'Til morning...


----------



## artbyjody

Somewhere like austrailia...not dark where you are but dark in the PNW


----------



## tdw

Looks like Australia to me. Traffic is right hand drive, expressway running down by the river and while I can't absolutely identify the hotel , yet, I'd say Melbourne.


----------



## Sapperwhite

Partyboy is from Mellbourne, why don't you call him up and ask him.


----------



## tdw

Sapperwhite said:


> Partyboy is from Mellbourne, why don't you call him up and ask him.


Partyboy ?

It just has the feel of Melbourne. Big city but still with lots of low rise buildings. Only problem I have is I don't recognise the bridges. It doesn't look crowded enough to be Asian and there are not that many non asian countries that drive on the left. If not Melbourne must be Britain somewhere. Defintiely not Sydney or Brisbane, no other Oz city is big enough to qualify.


----------



## Sapperwhite

tdw said:


> Partyboy ?


http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39904

I can't believe you live there and didn't hear about this. I live in Maryland and I heard about it.


----------



## WinterRiver

Wombat, yes they are driving on the left, but not Melbourne, not Australia, not Britain. Your assumption misleads you.

The building is not a hotel. Extra credit for identifying it. Extra extra credit for identifying the room from which the photo was taken.

Partyboy is a bit of a hint.  Thanks, Sapper.


----------



## artbyjody

Wow anyone notice the huge kayak coming out of the floor beneath the hotel window....


----------



## TrueBlue

I thought it looked like a bull's horn.


----------



## WinterRiver

Kayak or bull's horn? Not quite. The golden thing is well known, and can be easily spotted on GE if you know where to look. This photo was not taken from a hotel, but from a public space in a corporate building.

Once this place is known, someone can take the more identifiable photo to a nice off topic thread to discuss it further.


----------



## KODAD

too clean to be in asia(except singapore) could it be the sky tower in Auckland ,NZ


----------



## WinterRiver

Not Singapore, not Auckland. Again, assumptions are leading people astray.


----------



## KODAD

Dublin, Ireland? ---gotta take a break-- getting googlitis


----------



## WinterRiver

Maybe this (sorry, blurry) pic will help? It was taken in the same city.


----------



## Zanshin

Tokyo (Looks like Japanese street markings) Tokyo Unchi Biru?


----------



## WinterRiver

Yes, it's Tokyo.

Would anyone like to go for the extra credit and tell me what building this was taken from?


----------



## pegasus1457

tenuki said:


> !!! good work !!! I felt I gave just enough info to make it possible. I grew up a few miles from all this.
> 
> Here is the next round of clues I was gonna post tomorrow...
> 
> The SJ Lighthouse is very very distictive...


When I was a kid I used to visit St Joe once in a while. My family had a summer house on Lake Michigan just at the Indiana border and we would go to St Joseph largely to visit the House of David, which was an amusement park which seemed to be run by a religious sect (I don't even know which sect, but the men had beards).

But that was a long time ago, around 1950.


----------



## Zanshin

the Asahi Super Dry building.

(p.s. "Unchi Biru" was an inside joke - it means "turd building" because the flame looks like a dog turd)

Here is an easy one:


----------



## WinterRiver

Yep, missed the reference. My Japanese is a bit rusty (well, never existed beyond a few polite phrases.)

How was this sailing related? Well, Asahi does make beer, and beer is certainly sailing related. 










Flame? Or Golden Turd? You decide. I do believe there's a popular thread over on Off Topic that may be the appropriate place for that discussion


----------



## tdw

Sapperwhite said:


> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39904
> 
> I can't believe you live there and didn't hear about this. I live in Maryland and I heard about it.


Not thinking laterally enough. Yes, I had seen all the hubbub re the young pratt but was only thinking of SNet people. Dumb.

BTW, did the fact that the tosser got busted for taking pictures of underage girls make the international media ? Apparently they were playing strip twister and dorkly was taking pics which he kept on his phone so now he's up on a charge of possessing child pornography.


----------



## Zanshin

TDW - I saw a boat two days ago called "Wombat" (A bendyteau) but by the time I had my camera out it was too dark. But what does your post have to do with the picture location?


----------



## captw3

Rockland MA.
Rick EP


----------



## Zanshin

Hmmm... I don't recall seeing any palm trees in natura while I lived in Mass. Sorry, guess again.


----------



## pegasus1457

Zanshin said:


> Here is an easy one:


OK, it isn't Alaska  Is there supposed to be a clue in the photo, or did you have to have been there to get it?


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> TDW - I saw a boat two days ago called "Wombat" (A bendyteau) but by the time I had my camera out it was too dark. But what does your post have to do with the picture location?


Nowt , dear boy. It was merely a response to Sappers post.

ps - even a bendyteau can rise above the ordinary. 

Trust you are well. Still in Ireland ? Coming back to Oz at any time soon ?


----------



## artbyjody

pegasus1457 said:


> OK, it isn't Alaska  Is there supposed to be a clue in the photo, or did you have to have been there to get it?


Free expired starbucks card to the first one that googles every marina with a shell station that has palm trees...

I say somewhere in Hawaii


----------



## Zanshin

tdw - I've been sailing around the BVI for the past two weeks, but I leave for Sydney tomorrow.

pagasus1457 and artbyjody here is the next picture from the same location, taken on the starboard side of the mast


----------



## mikeg516

I see US flags flying on some of the masts but the entrance of the anchorage the flag appears to be blue. Perhaps somewhere in BVI?


----------



## Zanshin

The US flag is quite misleading, the location is not in the USA. Hint: I ran out of pictures on my PC so I popped out of the hatch and took these 2 yesterday and this morning...


----------



## mikeg516

*Guess*

I'm going to say it's Spanishtown, BVI.


----------



## djodenda

I LIKE this thread...

Lots of fun, interesting information, and 99% less bickering!


----------



## Zanshin

Mikeg516 - you have the right country but not the correct marina.


----------



## JeffZissou

Road Town?


----------



## Faster

djodenda said:


> I LIKE this thread...
> 
> Lots of fun, interesting information, and 99% less bickering!


Right you are, dj..... and I'm very pleased to see more, different people participating.

And props to Pegasus for keeping it going in the lulls.

PS- I'm off the the Carib Saturday to stock up on new pictures!!


----------



## sailhog

Jost van Dyke?


----------



## FarCry

That looks to be Nanny Cay Marina. From the angle you appear to be very close to the shore. Probably "A" dock near the fuel pumps where the transient boats are usually put. Please note I did not say transients  but rather their boats. On second thought Mr. Z does seem to be a bit of a wanderer. He can't seem to decide between sailing and gliding.


----------



## Zanshin

FarCry - Bingo; you now have the honour of being able to lead this active thread. Note that this distinction comes with the grave responsibility for carrying the torch and posting a picture or three and keeping the ball rolling. Good Luck to You!

p.s. You are absoutely correct, slip A17 in the corner by Peg Legs and transient I am, but not indigent! Going on the hard tomorrow morning and back to Oz.


----------



## FarCry

Holy Crap!!!!!! I should have paid more attention to this thread before I jumped in over my head to play. Since I am lazy by nature, would somebody be so kind as to either post or PM me simple instructions to post photos. I will then do my best to carry the torch onward.


----------



## KODAD

FarCry,
on the very first page of this thread is instructions on how to post pics--took me a couple times to master it, but then it was pretty straightforward--
kodad


----------



## FarCry

Here goes first photo post attempt


----------



## FarCry

Thanks Kodad for sending me to Cruisingdad's simple instructions. I hope this has not already been shown.


----------



## pegasus1457

Cowpet Bay, St Thomas, USVI ?

Is that where you live, you lucky [email protected]@rd?


----------



## FarCry

We have a winner!!!!!

I used to keep my boat on a mooring there until I moved it to a slip at a marina. How did you recognize the area? From the condos or the St Thomas Yacht Club?


----------



## pegasus1457

FarCry said:


> We have a winner!!!!!
> 
> I used to keep my boat on a mooring there until I moved it to a slip at a marina. How did you recognize the area? From the condos or the St Thomas Yacht Club?


The condos were relatively easy to identify from the satellite view.

I will post something in the next couple of hours ...


----------



## pegasus1457

No palm trees, no Cuba libres, this is a different life style ... 
Hint - it is not AK and not the BVI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mmmm. Med again, eh? 
Looks like we're back to Croatia. Aren't we?


----------



## pegasus1457

TwentySeven said:


> Mmmm. Med again, eh?
> Looks like we're back to Croatia. Aren't we?


On that part guessing is not required. I left you a big fat clue.

Keep going ...

New clue in the morning (EST)


----------



## tenuki

vela luka, Korkula


----------



## pegasus1457

tenuki said:


> vela luka, Korkula


Do you have insomnia, tenuki? I calculate that your reply was posted at 4AM 

You got it! Vela Luka is a nice little town with a secure anchorage at the other end of the island of Korcula from the town of Korcula which I used as a puzzler last week.

Go to it, the next one is yours.


----------



## tenuki

viva la Insomnia!

Here's the next puzzle hope there aren't too many clues in it...


----------



## djodenda

It sort of looks like the Port of Everett, but the flag in the foreground leads me elsewhere...


----------



## Giulietta

Hey Tenuki

You can make that photo smaller you know...


----------



## tenuki

Giulietta said:


> Hey Tenuki
> 
> You can make that photo smaller you know...


Hahahaah, any bigger and there are too many clues....


----------



## tenuki

djodenda said:


> It sort of looks like the Port of Everett, but the flag in the foreground leads me elsewhere...


Nope, not Everett, good catch on the flag.


----------



## djodenda

OK... I'm guessing it's So Cal..

Not Marina Del Rey, Redondo, or anywhere in Long Beach, I think...

Dana Point?


----------



## tenuki

nope nope nope nope


----------



## djodenda

BAH!... I'm done...


----------



## djodenda

Deli, California


----------



## tenuki

nope on deli.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'm a FLORIDIAN so it's a totally "foreign" flag for a South Florida boy....

but is that flag CALIFORNIA, possibly.. or did David figure that out already ?!?


----------



## tenuki

ya, it's in CA, but people are on the wrong end so far....  Hint, I lived in the Bay Area for 4 years.....


----------



## djodenda

I still think it's Deli


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sausalito??


----------



## tenuki

nope on deli, nope on sausalito. I'll post another set of hints later tonight.


----------



## tenuki

ok, some more hints to keep this going...

1) I proposed to my wife in this town. (ok, that is a useless hint.  )
2) 100 years ago...








3) nearby..


----------



## artbyjody

I'd say Monterey , CA


----------



## tenuki

warm .


----------



## artbyjody

Then logical transgression is Santa Cruz...although I do not remember a marina in there...but I did it RV...so..


----------



## tenuki

bingo.

100 year old boardwalk
,

Steamer Lane (one of the best surf spots in US) ,

and yes, Santa Cruz Harbor
.

And of course sailing... and sail racing!!


----------



## artbyjody

Well then stayed tuned... I'll have to scratch my head for a bit to find the next big sailing "guess where I was at"....

It will probably be a picture with a deli sign in it though 

Good job Tenuki keeping it a guessing game


----------



## artbyjody

Here we go....


----------



## artbyjody

This is clue number two 

Location clues..."midway", borders alot of cows, and is the largest...


----------



## artbyjody

where is the Rain Girl she knows the answers ( if that is not a hint I do not know what is one)


----------



## djodenda

Northpoint Marina
Winthrop Harbor, IL 

What's your connection Jody?


----------



## artbyjody

My connection is and always be a woman of my dreams.... You got it... congrats, so glad I didn;t have to take out my canoe....The place in question is the largest marina in the great lakes.... a local connection is the canoe club....

All yours _


----------



## djodenda

I figure that there are enough clues here for a non-native.....


----------



## djodenda

The thread is faaaddddinnnggg... Maybe we should be done with it?


----------



## erps

The dock scene looked like Roche Harbor. That statue looked interesting but I've not actually been ashore there. It always seemed a little too snooty for me so we would get in, clear customs and then get back out.


----------



## djodenda

erps:

Yes, that's "snooty" Roche Harbor. Roche Harbor is on the northwest corner of San Juan Island. It is a resort area based at a lime kiln that was started in the late 1800s.

The owner of the kiln, John McMillin, built a hotel and "company town" for the workers. The hotel and workers' houses form the heart of the resort.

The second shot is of the mausoleum built for John McMillin. It's about a one-mile hike from the marina. The ashes of the family are contained in the chairs on which my wife and son are seated. My daughter refused to sit on a chair. My son, however, reported that he could feel the hand of a dead guy grabbing him while he was seated. 

The third shot is a clue for non-locals

The last shot is of the sculpture garden, which is about half way between the marina and the mausoleum. There are many interesting and unusual things to see there.

Roche Harbor is also famous for a nightly flag-lowering ceremony, which is looked upon by the guests with impressions that range from being deeply moved to detached bemusement. (I'm in the detached bemusement camp)

In the evenings, my children, as well as most of the kids in the marina can be found netting the shrimp that congregate along the dock.

As far as "snooty" is concerned, I haven't noticed it personally, but I'm usually oblivious to that sort of thing. My wife points out that there are no "dinghys" at Roche Harbor, only "tenders". And yes, the marina is full of giant power boats.

I like Roche Harbor. I like that there are lifeguards at the swimming pool, and a safe environment for my kids to hang out in. And yes, my boat is smaller and older than most of the boats there. That's just fine with me.

At any rate, erps, she's all yours!


----------



## kwaltersmi

You Pacific Northwesterners are soooo spoiled! You've got far too many great cruising destinations at your doorstep.


----------



## djodenda

kwaltersmi said:


> You Pacific Northwesterners are soooo spoiled! You've got far too many great cruising destinations at your doorstep.


I feel very fortunate, frankly. Water's cold, though... And, in the summer, when it doesn't rain much, it's hard to find wind.

Tides and currents are a real big deal here. This makes navigation interesting, but not too difficult.

Come on up and try it sometime. My brother, from Detroit, chartered up here on his honeymoon. Weird thing is that the boat he chartered is the SAME ONE I bought a couple of years ago. Of course, after finding that out, my wife insisted on having the whole boat decontaminated.....


----------



## erps

We'll have to tie up and take a walk on shore sometime, it looks very nice. As far as the snooty observation, that was from looking at the row of huge powerboat transoms tied up near the custom's dock. A bunch of them were out of Scottsdale AZ and all the wives were wearing the same designer jogging suit and I didn't see any beer cozies. David, your family looks nice. Looks like our family was about ten years ago. Now we're anxious for the first grand-daughter to get a little older so she can start spending summer vacations with grandma and grandpa on the boat.

Picture soon to follow.


----------



## erps

Hit this spot every summer on our way up and then again on our way down.


----------



## lharmon

nanaimo, BC - I cheated I googled. I'd love to eat there sometime.


----------



## erps

Yes, Nanaimo ideed. Nanaimo should be proud of their water front. A great board walk between a reasonably priced public marina and a park with plenty of vendors and some street entertainers. A decent mall nearby for groceries and a decent marine hardware store, all within walking distance. You can catch a passenger ferry over to the Dinghy Dock Pub for some greasy food and beer and live entertainment, or you can row your dinghy over there from the anchorage at NewCastle Island, which Faster had pictures of earlier. A great place to stop before crossing the Strait on the way up to Desolation Sound or Princess Louisa Inlet.


----------



## lharmon

It certainly is incredibily beautiful country. Some day I'm looking forward to cruising out there and experiencing your tides and currents.

Nanaimo's Penny's Palapa will be on our must visit list. Hope it doesn't sink before we get out there!

I'll get a new location/clue up soon.


----------



## lharmon

This is not the real clue. For one it is not near the water. I'm just using it as a placeholder while I dust off and rightsize an old image. And of course to provide a little levity.


----------



## tdw

djodenda said:


> The thread is faaaddddinnnggg... Maybe we should be done with it?


My thought is that the rules of engagement are too restrictive. It was always a nice idea when Alex started it for the locations to be only those that you have visited , preferably in your own boat, and that the pics are also yours but but but. I've pretty much used up all the places I've sailed to and pretty much those I've just visited but have a maritime theme.

Personally I'd like it to include those places on ones wish list. Remember that all those folk who have never travelled anywhere are banned from participation cos even if they get the answer they have nothing to post in return.

Just a thought.


----------



## lharmon

This is a house. It's a pretty famous house. If you are old enough. I hope it is not too easy. More hints will have to wait until I find a CD with more imagery. The previous post of the car dealership may have been a slight hint.


----------



## tdw

lharmon said:


> This is not the real clue. For one it is not near the water. I'm just using it as a placeholder while I dust off and rightsize an old image. And of course to provide a little levity.


Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks.. sheesh, wrong thread. 

VW AND Ford - bit bizarre but I guess it gives the prospective Ford customer a chance to get into something worthwhile. Do they still make the Taurus in the US ? Man that thing was a sh__box.

Ironic really, the Edsel was actually a half way decent car for a Ford and it tanked, the Taurus utter rubbish and they sold gazillions. Go figure.


----------



## lharmon

This is a house. It's a pretty famous house. If you are old enough. I hope it is not too easy. MOre hints will have to wait until I find a CD with more imagery. The previous post of the car dealership may have been a slight hint.


----------



## lharmon

TDW

I have really enjoyed this thread and seen some wonderful places. If you have run out of photos maybe you better badger all the lookers into participating. I did pull a fast one with the ford dealership but I've had it on my hard drive for a long time wanting to use it.

Thinking about the Ford's, it is bizzare what makes some things sell. Marketing is a powerful force.


----------



## Idiens

*Probably Old Enough*

However, I don't recognise the house. Haven't understood the Dick Witham of Ford VW Waterloo IOWA clue. Must be Old and Dumb....

It has palm trees, so is not so far North or South, It has fairly modern architecture, I guess that style has a name. Looks more like a conference centre or government building than a house.

The snag with keeping the thread going, is that to post a picture, you have to be first to name the previous picture. However, since that's the fun of it, the thread still maintains its maximum hits status. So I don't think it is fading at all. It moves faster when the pictures are easier and the poster is around at the right moment to add clues or confirm an answer.


----------



## lharmon

There really has not been anyone guessing at the original photo yet so a clue may be premature, but it lies south of this photo.


----------



## billyruffn

How about Bebe Rebozo's house on Key Biscayne. Or, "Dick" Nixon's (pardoned by Ford) winter White House?


----------



## lharmon

Billy;

You got it. It is the Southern White House for Richard Millhouse Nixon. To the right of the photo is a large landing pad for Marine One. Good job and now it's up to you.


----------



## billyruffn

Here's a place somewhat to the north of the last one. (Full disclosure: this isn't my photo, but I did sail here in 1994.)


----------



## billyruffn

Another photo of the same harbor.


----------



## billyruffn

And one more showing the local "marina" -- note that it's difficult to get underway until the large mv leaves. Just like stinkpot drivers to make it difficult for true sailors.


----------



## KODAD

halifax? or st johns?(those black aptments seem so familiar)


----------



## billyruffn

Kodad,

Although I've not been to either Halifax or St. Johns, I think they're a bit more "developed" than this garden spot. But you're moving in the right direction (north from Florida, that is -- and you might try a bit further to the east as well).


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

uh uhhh alaska ??? im loo king...


----------



## pegasus1457

Keflavik, Iceland?


----------



## pegasus1457

Could also be Qikiqtarjuaq, on Nunavut Island (off of Baffin Island) Canada
67° 33.495'N
64° 1.468'W


----------



## billyruffn

Wannabe is in the wrong ocean. Pegasus is closer but still has a way to go. 

When you sail here, you've come to one of the ends of the earth.


----------



## KODAD

ends of the earth, huh? nordkapp, norway?


----------



## PierreMundo

honningsvag, Norway?


----------



## billyruffn

You guys are getting close. Although most of the people who live in this town are Norwegians, it's not technically (legally) in Norway. Here's another photo taken in the "off season" by which time most sailboats are long gone. Last hint: The wooden towers visible one of the earlier photos and at the far right in this photo are not ski lifts.


----------



## PierreMundo

Longyearbyen, Spitsbergen. Right?


----------



## billyruffn

Over to you Pierre. 

I sailed in Spitzbergen in 1994 with friends from the UK. They've been back a couple of times. It's a really interesting place, but hard to get to in a single sailing season. My friends wintered their boat in Tromso and launched their expeditions from there. In addition to the two Norwegian towns, Longyearbyen and Ny Alesun, there used to be Russian settlements on Spitzbergen as well, but I think they closed down when the subsidies for their coal mines were cut off. 

Spitzbergen is at the end of the earth. Ny Alesun (sp?), a town a hundred or so miles north of Longyearbyen, is the northernmost permanently inhabited place on earth --population: 25 in winter, 250 in summer almost all scientists. In 1994, we sailed around the top end of the main island and crossed 80 N before turning around and heading south again. Aside from the natural scenery and incredible numbers of birds, there are several ruined villages to visit, some of which date to the 1600-1700s when sailors came here looking for whales. In all, a really interesting place.

Those considering it as a cruising destination need to plan carefully. In addition to the logistics and timing of the trip (the weather window is very brief), there are various government regulations to be complied with and bonds to be posted (a SAR bond). Last I heard you were required to carry a large caliber firearm while ashore outside the populated towns. Seems that the polar bears that get stuck on the islands after the ice pack retreats north in June get pretty hungry by August. 

Congrats, Peirre -- over to you.


----------



## djodenda

But.... But.... What about the towers?


----------



## PierreMundo

Brrrrrrr. Cold place. I'm not used to that.

Thanks Billy.

Here a warmer place much southern.

Succes Pierre


----------



## pegasus1457

djodenda said:


> But.... But.... What about the towers?


I had figured out from the outset that the towers had to be part of airport approach lighting system, but I will be darned if I can find them.

Could you post the lat/long for this place?


----------



## billyruffn

djodenda said:


> But.... But.... What about the towers?


The towers supported a cable & gondola system that was used to transport coal from a mine above the town. The mine at Longyearbyen was closed in the late 70's (I think), but the buildings at the mine mouth are still there as are the towers for the moving coal from the mine to the harbor. The day that I walked up to the mine mouth, the lights were on in the abandoned building -- I guess when they closed it down 10-15 years eariler the last guy out forgot to turn them off.

The geology of this island in interesting. Long time back it must have been somewhere further to the south as there are lots of plant / animal fossils to be found at the terminal morains of several of the glaciers and there are major coal deposits. The economics of getting coal mined and out of the Arctic makes most of the mines uneconomical and I think there are a few environmental issues as well.

Today the local economy runs on expenditures of the Norwegian administration, infrastructure to support scientific research and tourism. Svalbard or Spitzbergen is "owned" by no country. It's administered by Norway under an international agreement. During the Cold War there was no doubt a lot of East and West "watching" each other in this area. When the USSR disintegrated, the Russians lost interest in keeping track of what NATO might be up to in Svalbard and I think both of the two Russian towns have been abandoned.

For anyone looking for a place to "get away from it all", this is it.


----------



## billyruffn

pegasus1457 said:


> I had figured out from the outset that the towers had to be part of airport approach lighting system, but I will be darned if I can find them.
> 
> Could you post the lat/long for this place?


Longyearbeyn is at 78 14N 015 36E -- about 800 miles north of the North Cape of Norway. It's sometimes iced up in the dead of winter, but most of the year the SW coast is navigable. Believe it or not, the last reminants of the Gulf Stream are the reason it's not surrounded by Arctic ice pack.


----------



## PierreMundo

Same place, more close-up!

WHERE IS IT?


----------



## artbyjody

There are no real landmarks there.... not many sailors fly over where they sail - any potential clues???


----------



## billyruffn

OK, there's what appears to be coral, dead coral (brown). Ergo, warm water location. Vegetation appears consistent with an arid tropical climate. City in the background and many expensive looking m/v s suggest a developed country. Could be somewhere in South America or on the east coast of Australia????


----------



## artbyjody

billyruffn said:


> OK, there's what appears to be coral, dead coral (brown). Ergo, warm water location. Vegetation appears consistent with an arid tropical climate. City in the background and many expensive looking m/v s suggest a developed country. Could be somewhere in South America or on the east coast of Australia????


Notice NOT ONE SAILBOAT in that closeup.....


----------



## PierreMundo

No sailing boat? Look at the big double rig which is going out to sea (coming this way)

Here are the cruisers! And a landmark.


----------



## artbyjody

PierreMundo said:


> No sailing boat? Look at the big double rig which is going out to sea (coming this way)
> 
> Here are the cruisers! And a landmark.


The sat images had nary one :0 I rest my offense  So we have limestone hill as landmark - google google - but lots of Catamarans I think Chuckles would know the answer.. I am placing a save me call...


----------



## PierreMundo

A few miles from the lagoon.


----------



## PierreMundo

*Out for Carnival*

Hi, are you all already out for Carnival?

Where is this place?


----------



## billyruffn

East coast of South America -- Brazil somewhere?? I'v been up and down the SA coast on GE for the last few hours -- saw lots of nice places, but can't find this one. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Giulietta

Is that Florianopolis?

Really looks like it, or even Lagunas


----------



## copacabana

Not Brazil. Too dry and there are no coral heads near the shore here. Trinidad?


----------



## artbyjody

The water is not blue o green but grey.... so it has to be near an industrialized place... making the Caribbean a non point...(meaning supporting evidence not original poster)


----------



## PierreMundo

Giulietta, No, no Florianopolis.

Copacabana, Yes it is dry. Very dry, but no Trinidad.

Jody, Seabottom is very steep near coast. So very little blue/green water, but dark blue. Picture was taken from the high limestone mounten with bad visibility.

Land can be dry as a boon, See pictures.


----------



## artbyjody

The picture with the bridge - Orangestaad, Aruba...
a closer image can be found here: http://image61.webshots.com/161/7/71/10/2613771100014263511exqgmb_fs.jpg


----------



## Giulietta

Can I say something please?

This thread started strong and had a lot of participation and was (and still is) fun. But somewhat is dying because of the difficulty of the loactions some post here. There is nothing wrong with it, but sometimes its hard to identify a place that has a rock or another weird feature that only those that went there know...add that to the fact that some locations you circunavigators post, are not accessible to the normal "Joe" from Mobile Alabama..

Please if you post a photo from the entrance of the groto UGANNBUABGGA in WGGSTIUISUY, please add a little clue to keep the "thing spicy"...

most desist and quit, because some of these exoptic loactions are all the same for a normal "JAck" from Wyoming...

The problem I see is that once we start posting photos where the "normal" sailor doesn't go, because only a few of you World navigators visit, it kinda dies a little, because the average man here, can't imagine or figure it out...so he quits...

Please make it a little simpler...if someone guesses, then you will have the fun to guess too.

Please no offense to anyone in particular, OK??

I just stopped participating because some photos were so small and so lacking of references that it becomes boring

Just a thought


----------



## PierreMundo

Giu, I was just checking and read your comments. 

I thought I was getting more input and questions, but no. And because it is a well cruised area with 2 big landmarks I wouldn't give to much details early otherwise it is very easy. Like Jody, she already recognized the bridge.

But..

Jody you are close. But it is not Oranjestad, Aruba. They have no big bridges and limestone mountains. And there it is even dryer, more like Arizona.

I give you (I think) a last photo with our well known old city and floating bridge.


----------



## PierreMundo

Judy here is the photo


----------



## PierreMundo

And another one.


----------



## Giulietta

Ahhh Curacao!!


----------



## Giulietta

I had seen that bridge before so I googled it and found it...I need to go to bed, so I confirmed several times on google and it is Curacao, so here is mine...


----------



## artbyjody

Pierre I doth protest - my guess was based on matching location pictures...its not exactly like you stated "you pass through here to get there"....so technically I was correct...based on that one photo provided ...

None the less - its not a big deal...but it does help with little clues such as some bizarre historical or personal experience... I have never been there - I like to play the game as it excerises my google reflexes so in case I am ever in a photoshop war with G - I may have a chance to keep my fingers (I hear portugese cut the fingers off one by one if one looses to a G challenge ).....


----------



## Giulietta

Art mine's an easy one....guess it and have a go at posting yours, please.


----------



## artbyjody

G - would that be the Lisbon Castle


----------



## PierreMundo

Sorry Jody, but Giu is first and right. It is Willemstad, Curaçao part of the Netherlands Antilles.

It's my cruising ground. A lot of cruisers stop here on their way to Panama (South route). And it is just South of the hurricane belt. So it is save to stop here for a few months and do some repair. Most cruisers go through the small inlet on the first photo's (Barbara Beach) to the Lagune (Spanish Water) behind the Limestone Mountain (Tafel berg or Table Mountain) and anchor there for free. 

The channel in the city is very special because behind the bridge is the biggest harbour of the Caribbean. Big freighters and oil tankers pass through to the oil refinery. You can almost touch them from the quays in front of the old packing houses.

The rest of the cruisers come by cruising ship and visit our old town with the old Dutch Packing Houses for one day. 

Giu, a lot of business (groceries) is done here by Portugees.

Its your turn. Thanks


----------



## artbyjody

It looked very similiar - my bad 

Clues:

48 North in 2005 went here...
Boots are not popular but its near one...
In 2006 - awarded best (clue in picture)...



New one:


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Jody,

It's Marina Rogoznica, Rogoznica Croatia.

Right?


----------



## artbyjody

Pierre: Indeed it is - voted World's Best Marina in 2006...


----------



## PierreMundo

The Croatian location looks great and is a fantastic cruisingground.

Here a new place. Where is it?

No it is not Beijing.

I'm off for the afternoon for Carnival. See you later!


----------



## PierreMundo

No clues, no questions?

Here another hint.


----------



## artbyjody

Is the scene there part of a movie??? I remember a movie with Jude law and well forget the girl she wasn't hot enough...Some interesting facts?


----------



## tdw

Amsterdam.

No idea as to the name of the restaurant but I think the cathedral in the background is St Stephens.


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes, Wombat it is Amsterdam Capital city of The Netherlands.

First Picture was Sail Amsterdam 2005. This event with the tallships from all over the world is every 5 years. The rest are the canals in "Venice of the North".

Thanks and please go ahead with your new place.


----------



## tdw

Alright then kiddies, have a go at this.

Of interest this happens to be the Womboats official home port. It's where she was launched all those years ago having been built in the hills you can see behind the town. So that's something of a clue. If I get no takers I'll throw in some more info in an hour or so.










Still sleepy but livelier than when I first visited in the early 70's.










This is how the place looked after a nasty event around the turn of last century.

edit - obviously I meant the turn of the 19th into the 20th.


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Wombat. It's PD, but I let it go for sombody else. I wonder how long it takes. Very nice place.


----------



## tdw

Pierre knows the answer but is declining to take the win.

If none of you can get it after this then Pierre can have it.

A small port it may be but a port it is nonetheless.

more DC than AC


----------



## billyruffn

Port Douglas, Queensland?? But what's the DC & AC all about?


----------



## tdw

billyruffn said:


> Port Douglas, Queensland?? But what's the DC & AC all about?


Thats the place.

Sorry about the DC/AC thing, it was a pretty lousy joke, think Douglas as in aviation. Looking at it now I think I must have been having a blonde moment. 

Port Douglas is one of my favourite places, or it was many moons ago. Bit overly touristy now but I'd like to go back again some time, preferably before we sell Raven. I'd love to sail her back to he old home port.


----------



## billyruffn

Here's a place that's not far from where this all started.


----------



## billyruffn

Another view of the same harbor


----------



## tdw

*Christiansted - St. Croix, Virgin Islands*


----------



## billyruffn

Correct. Over to the seagoing marsupial. (Wombats are marsupials aren't they?)


----------



## FarCry

Norman Paperman would be proud!!!


----------



## tdw

billyruffn said:


> Correct. Over to the seagoing marsupial. (Wombats are marsupials aren't they?)


Indeed they are, though why anyone would think that they have some relevence to matters maritime is quite beyond most thinking people. Thus is why I relate to the concept cos I'm a bit dim.

I doubt that they can swim, indeed I fear their buoyancy would resemble a certain breed of ultra intelligent canines or you might say that they are to flotation what sheep are to aerodynamics.






(if the reference to ultra intelligent canines means nothing to you then that is for the good and you will not benefit from further enlightenment. Trust me on this. )

Now, it's off to the photo files, I'll be back shortly.


----------



## tdw

and awaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy we go.





































A very pretty place overall. I believe it has the largest number of second hand bookstores in Australia which given the climate is not surprising. Bugger all else to do other than shagging the odd sheep or perhaps your cousin. To get to the town you have to travel up river a ways and under the bridge pictured.

I've been here but not sailed here and intend spending a fair bit of time checking out those bookstore and doing a lot of eating and drinking, hopefully later this year. The pics are not mine, all lifted from the net.

Should not be all that difficult if you know anything at all about the Wombat.


----------



## billyruffn

I ran up all the rivers in Oz looking for the bridge and was about to tell you it was a spot out back of Burke, just east of Yoop Yoop, when I remembered there was a little island on the SE corner of the continent that had a river or two.

Launceston, Tasmania. Devilish of you, Wombat.

Is that Endeavour?


----------



## tdw

billyruffn said:


> I ran up all the rivers in Oz looking for the bridge and was about to tell you it was a spot out back of Burke, just east of Yoop Yoop, when I remembered there was a little island on the SE corner of the continent that had a river or two.
> 
> Launceston, Tasmania. Devilish of you, Wombat.
> 
> Is that Endeavour?


Well done. Launceston it is.

Not the Endeavour , she's a replica of the Dovekin (sp ?).

Just checked, in Dutch it's Duyfken. Skippered by Whilhelm Janz she was the first European ship that is known to have visited Australia (1605) although there is some evidence that the Portuguese got here here even earlier.


----------



## billyruffn

No Tasmanian devils to be found on this island, although at this time of year the natives do begin acting as if they might be possessed.

The first photo shows one of the major landmarks of this harbor . The second photo in the post following this one provides a panorama with the harbor in question in the distance.


----------



## billyruffn

Here's the second photo


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My apologies in advance to billyruffn for hijacking his photos just a little bit, but I am obligated to jump in and give a little bit more info to the photos posts by the soggy wombat, as this where I am from, well further Sth, but who cares 

The bridge you see is the Batman Bridge, on the Batman Hwy (go figure the imagination there). The structure itself is quite unusual given that the main support is only on 1 side. The reason being that the stability of the subsoil on the Eastern side was insufficient to carry the loads. Therefore they had to come up with this design. If you look at the design of the bridge over the Oresund between Sweden and Denmark, there are remarkable similarities, however a completely different application on a greater scale.

In the third picture, I was astounded to see this vessel. If I am not mistaken, it is the MV Anson, and she used to be in Hobart. What a story she has. In Hobart there is a Zinc smelter, which requires bulk ore to be brought in. The bulk ore carrier Lake Illawarra went off course on the 5th Jan 1975 @ 21:27 and brought down the newly built Tasman Bridge, killing 12. Link here

Anyway back to the MV Anson. A by-product of the Zinc making process is a material called Jarosite, which contained heavy metals such as cadmium, mercury and lead. The Anson used to carry this out to the continental shelf and dump it. The colour was a rich red/brown, and over the years there were aerial photos taken, and it was very obvious of her course with the discolouration of the ocean. This all stopped in 1997. I went out on her once, and I had to sign a number of documents stating I wouldn't take photos, not document my trip and give it to any papers, environmental groups etc.

Man, the Launny foreshore has changed a LOT!! Not far away from there is the Australian Maritime College.

My apologies to you both once again.

Bloke

Now we return to our regular programming...


----------



## billyruffn

No worries, TB.... interesting travelog, but I was looking forward to Wombat sharing a few Tassie jokes to go with the photos. (Or, has Australia become PC in the last ten years?)

Here's another photo of the most famous lake on this island. The lake is about 50 km south of the harbor in question.


----------



## tdw

Sure we still tell the odd Apple Isle joke ref sheep and interbreeding but the sad fact is that the jokes on us cos the Taswegians get to live in one of the loveliest places in Australia. Damn them to hell !!  It's a shame that they seem intent on chopping down every last tree they can get their hands on but that's what money does to people.

Now to the chase....I was thinking Hispaniola but the lake in relation to a port doesn't seem to work.


----------



## billyruffn

Hint: That's not water you're looking at (in the lake, that is).


----------



## PierreMundo

Photo 1 is the harbour of Chaquaramas
Photo 2 is are suburbs of Port of Spain
Photo 3 and 4 is Pitch Lake (Asphalt Lake)

All on Trinidad.

That took long.


----------



## PierreMundo

Oops. The reply went out to fast.

Hi Billyruffn,

It was a long search and at first I overlooked the place. We at Curacao have also an Asphalt Lake, but manmade. A remnant of the oil refinery during WW2. We have to clean it once. Although I live relatively near to Trinidad I'v never been there. 

So to my opinion you showed us the following locations.
Photo 1 is the harbour of Chaquaramas
Photo 2 is are suburbs of Port of Spain
Photo 3 and 4 is Pitch Lake (Asphalt Lake)
All on Trinidad.

Pierre


----------



## billyruffn

Once again I'll hand it back to you, Pierre. Good job.

For those who aren't familiar with Trinidad, it's an interesting island -- known primarily for its steel drums (called "pans" in Trini), it's wild Carnival celebrations, and it's famous Pitch Lake. The lake is in the SW part of the island and is a very large blob of tar that is continuously oozing to the surface. The locals have been "mining" asphalt from the Lake for decades and it keeps refilling. Much of the area around the lake has minor asphalt "erruptions" that I've been told happen more or less at random. 

Chaguaramas is located on the NW corner of the island on the site of what was at one time a US Navy base. When the Navy departed the land reverted to the Trinidadian government who now leases it to various private shipyard / marina operators. It's a great place to have work done on your boat while you're sitting out the hurricane season. (Trinidad is below the hurricane box and there's no insurance surcharge for keeping a boat there during the season). Tradesmen are, for the most part, very competent and the prices are extraordinarily reasonable. For example: I had my boat (47 ft LOA) painted professionally to Awlgrip specifications -- topsides, deck, new anti-skid -- for just over $10K (labor and materials) in 2005. If you go to GoogleEarth and have a look you will see it's a very extensive yacht servicing faciliity. The yards here did a booming business repairing and rebuilding boats that were caught in Grenada during hurricane Ivan. The western end of the harbor is a base for the offshore oil services.

The "landmark" in the first photo was a bauxite storage shed until it was converted into a yacht maintenance facility called "Crew's Inn". It's the most "up market" facility in the harbor specializing in work on crewed yachts. (Owners can't work on their boats at Crew's Inn). There are other boat yards, large and small, where you can do all your own work or use the yard's independent contractors. 

Anyone thinking of spending more than one sailing season in the Caribbean should consider Chaguaramas as the place to sit out the hurricane season, on the hard or at the dock. A large number of the boats that "summer" in Chaguaramas are used by their owners November to June and laid up ashore in the summer season. (The GE photo was taken sometime during the summer in 2005 and clearly shows the hundreds of boats in storage ashore). There are a few cruising spots nearby, but generally speaking Trindiad doesn't offer much as a cruising ground. Most yachties visiting Trinidad stop only at Chaguaramas or its neighboring islands and see the rest of the country by land transport.


----------



## PierreMundo

Thanks Billy,

Here's my new Place between North and South America.

Where is it?


----------



## PierreMundo

They also have a nice Fort


----------



## WinterRiver

Not ignoring your scenic location. As the snow piles up outside, I'm thinking I'd like to be there right now.

The only problem is, I am getting nowhere with figuring out where "there" is.

Someplace with an airport, a fort, and a uniquely shaped lake. Looks like it might be fairly dry from the vegetation. Between North and South America.


----------



## Idiens

Looks like Rio, Ipanema beach

Hmmm.... no its not.


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes the wether is very nice there almost year around. And no Rio is far to Southerly. But they have many harbours. 

Here is another. Where is it?


----------



## WinterRiver

I'm guessing it's a charter base, given the matching boats all lined up in a row.

Still don't know where "there" is, but it's stopped snowing here.


----------



## PierreMundo

Beside the charters there also come a lot of Mega-ships.


----------



## Zanshin

Simpson Bay, St. Maarten.


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes Zanshin see phote. It is St. Maarten (St. Martin), part of the Dutch Antilles. First photo is Philipsburg (capital City of St. Maarten) between Great Bay and Great Salt Pond. 2nd photo is overlooking Fort Amsterdam and 3rd photo is Oysterpond Marina. 

It's your turn. Have fun!


----------



## Zanshin

I didn't recognize any but the last picture, but I recognized the shape of the megayacht island and drawbridge.

Here's a location that should be recognizable:


----------



## E38

An Charraig Aonair


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Looks like Alcatraz


----------



## pegasus1457

E38 said:


> An Charraig Aonair


That is correct, but I didn't know it (don't read Gaelic) until I found the
Fastnet Rock light.  The boat in the foreground is Mike Slade's _Leopard

_Found this little tidbit on Leopard --_

Leopard's extensive sail wardrobe has been designed and tested at the twisted flow wind tunnel at Auckland university and has a value of £500,000.
_


----------



## E38

Yes, that was quite a race this year!

Back to the western hemisphere and warmer climes for the next one:


----------



## tdw

Salt Whistle Bay, Mayreau.


----------



## billyruffn

I think Wombat's got it. 

And to the right --- would that be one of the Switch charter boats who arrive late and always seem to anchor 50 ft to windward of where you have dropped the hook?


----------



## tdw

billyruffn said:


> I think Wombat's got it.
> 
> And to the right --- would that be one of the Switch charter boats who arrive late and always seem to anchor 50 ft to windward of where you have dropped the hook?


I cheated. Faster, I think it was, posted the same place back on page something or other earlier on. Have to say that little blue sloop is a lovely looking thing.


----------



## tdw

This should be easy. In many ways a Southern Hemisphere equivalent of Zanshins last.



















(I'm going to be away from here for some time so if you think you know it the pics were lifted off google earth. Verification should be easy.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ok, I'll bite...

Tasman Island and the loading platform for the Lighthouse.

Bloke


----------



## tdw

TassieBloke said:


> Ok, I'll bite...
> 
> Tasman Island and the loading platform for the Lighthouse.
> 
> Bloke


Bugger, I forgot there was another bloody marsupial lurking in the bushes.

Correct you cute little devil you.

The allusion to Fastnet Rock relates of course to the Sydney to Hobart, where Tasman Island is a major turning point. Bass Strait is now well behind you but the calms and fickle winds of the Derwent still await you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sorry to rain on your party mate 

Tasman Island is indeed a turning point for the Syd to HBA Race. You now basically enter Storm Bay and set your heading to Cape Roul and then to Iron Pot (Google that)

I have been a number of times through the slot (look in the first photo, between the island and Cape Pillar. If the swell is running from the SE at about 3m, through the slot it is about 6m, it is like a giant funnel, and it shoals to about 50m from 200m. It gets very nasty around this area...

A small history of the lighthouse is here http://www.lighthouse.net.au/LIGHTS/TAS/Tasman%20Island/Tasman%20Island.htm

Well, I guess its my turn. Now I have to search through my pics.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Have had enormous trouble trying to post this photo :-( Anyway, I have a workaround by using this link here

It's a pretty well known town, with a few boats here and there 

Bloke

PS: How come I cant get to post the photo like all previous? I use Firefox, but even on IE6 it wouldn't let me upload, just kept saying upload failed, even though it was under the size in pixels and Kb. It might be because I am behind a firewall?


----------



## tdw

TassieBloke said:


> Have had enormous trouble trying to post this photo :-( Anyway, I have a workaround by using this link here
> 
> It's a pretty well known town, with a few boats here and there
> 
> Bloke
> 
> PS: How come I cant get to post the photo like all previous? I use Firefox, but even on IE6 it wouldn't let me upload, just kept saying upload failed, even though it was under the size in pixels and Kb. It might be because I am behind a firewall?


Gee that's a toughy !! 

For a bonus point name the square rigger.

The upload feature simply does not work. To my knowledge it never has. I've posted your pic to Photo Bucket and used their copy paste facility so here is the Devils picture. I'm going to leave this for someone else.


----------



## pegasus1457

tdw said:


> The upload feature simply does not work. To my knowledge it never has.


If you mean "attach images" (the icon for this tool looks like a paper clip), it works. I use it all the time. But there are 2 things to remember: 

one is that you have to reduce the image size to below the stated limits,

the other is that if you try to attach multiple images, when you click on "upload" nothing appears in your message. You have to go back and click on the paper clip once more and in the popup menu that appears click on "attach all"


----------



## tdw

Well it never works for me. Always says 'upload failed' and yes file is small enough, Jpeg, less than 50kb. Maybe it's a firewall thing.


----------



## PierreMundo

Square Rigger "Clipper Stad Amsterdam"?

I can't find a clear landmark, but ......... Sydney harbour?


----------



## tdw

PierreMundo said:


> Square Rigger "Clipper Stad Amsterdam"?
> 
> I can't find a clear landmark, but ......... Sydney harbour?


You've nailed it I think. (Ok I know but it wasn't my post). This pic taken from my place brings it into focus. Bloke was sneaky in showing a pic of Sydney without the Bridge or the Opera House but it kept you lot on your toes. Blokes pic is looking towards North Sydney and the major landmark that is hidden behind the Craig is Blues Point Tower designed by Harry Seidler.

The square rigger is the James Craig, pride of the Sydney Maritime Museum. Once a rotting hulk she now runs charters out of Sydney and has cruised down to Tasmania and back. The second pic shows what she looked like before she was towed to Sydney for restoration. The third is the Craig under sail in recent times.


----------



## PierreMundo

Heeeey, 

From a distance! Not bad, Isn't it?

I'll wait for Blokes' permission. Thanks


----------



## Zanshin

Wombat - not fair, you clipped out my residence - I'm on the other side of the bridge pillar and luckily can only occasionally hear the screams from the roller coaster in Luna Park.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

All,

Sorry about the wait, had other things to get out of the way.

PierreMundo,

Dead on. As Wombat said, I was a bit tricky leaving out the most famous landmarks.

Here a few other pics taken at the same time. This was New Years 2007/08



And from the other side


Sorry about the width, but I wanted to get them up so the thread could continue.

Ok, over to PierreMundo

Bloke


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Bloke,

Thanks. It's more than 16 years now that I walk around in Sydney and took the ferrie to Manly. I have to go back there at least once. I knew it was there but couldn't find a confirmation.

Here a new place. Where is it?


----------



## Faster

PierreMundo said:


> Hi Bloke,
> 
> Here a new place. Where is it?


Looking pretty BC West coast... maybe Uclulet or Tofino?


----------



## PierreMundo

You are close. Very little sunshine here or very many raindays.


----------



## PierreMundo

Any clues yet?

Where is it?


----------



## PierreMundo

Where is it?


----------



## Faster

OK - so you had to give it to us - Prince Rupert BC - plenty of rain, not much industry left but hopefully soon to become a more major port.


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes, Prince Rupert BC Canada.

You got it. It was a long way up there, not much to do and a lot of rain. But the intercoastal is very nice and with a lot of wildlife. Bears, killer whales, whales and sea lions. 

It's up to you. go


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> OK - so you had to give it to us - Prince Rupert BC - plenty of rain, not much industry left but hopefully soon to become a more major port.


That was a hard one. Despite all my googling techniques that sculpture of the whales would not come up, which I found surprising.


----------



## Faster

Here's one that anyone paying attention elsewhere today should get easily enough.... taken recently.


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Faster,

It is Le marin, Martinique. A great harbour for food and water. It also can be cold there. Sometimes 22C. But a cruisingground.

Right?


----------



## Faster

PierreMundo said:


> Hi Faster,
> 
> It is Le marin, Martinique. A great harbour for food and water. It also can be cold there. Sometimes 22C. But a cruisingground.
> 
> Right?


Indeed, Pierre!


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Indeed, Pierre!


I knew that but I'm still trying to get over that ugly bloody pirate.










don't know about shivering me timbers but it sent a cold shiver up me spine.


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Faster,

I read your excelent story about your last voyage and made a quick link. And Of course enjoyed your pictures. For everybody go to the "Caribbean vacation" of Faster for the full story.

Here a new picture of an uninviting and hostile harbour.

Where is it?


----------



## PierreMundo

There is a Tropical Rainforest


----------



## PierreMundo

And a view of a high mountain village.


----------



## Faster

OK - now we're in Saba... a fascinating place and well worth the visit if you can. There's a reason that harbour is "uninviting" - it's a tough place to stop at under most conditions and a tough place to build any kind of marina (or airport, for that matter)


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes You are right it is Saba, the smallest Island of the Dutch Antilles. But interesting enough to visit and dive there.

O.K. it's your turn again.

Here, one of the shortest airstrips (no room for error).


----------



## Faster

A hot seller in the souvenier shops there is a Tshirt with the legend "I survived the landing on Saba"!

So for something completely different, here's one response to a real estate crunch... Not the most attractive option, perhaps, but innovative....


----------



## TrueBlue

I must say that's perhaps one of the most insensitive approaches to blending modern design with historic architecture I have ever seen.

I wonder why the brick structure's air rights were not an issue - common owner?


----------



## Faster

TrueBlue said:


> I must say that's perhaps one of the most insensitive approaches to blending modern design with historic architecture I have ever seen.
> 
> I wonder why the brick structure's air rights were not an issue - common owner?


I figured that was going to offend your architectural sensibilities, TB! and rightly so too.

Not sure of ownership, but I'd guess that was the case.


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be in Rostok?


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Faster,

Very nice of you. We worked and lived around the corner, but before it was build and lifted, yes lifted, to this place above the old building.

What can you do when you need some extra space?

I leave it for somebody else.

Pierre


----------



## PierreMundo

Here by night!


----------



## Zanshin

Now it comes to me, I think I saw a TV show about how it was put in place. And to think I almost accepted some work for that company. I'm not at a place where I can come up with a good new picture now, so I will let someone else put up the answer.


----------



## PierreMundo

OK Faster I'll take it. 

Its the Unilever building in Europes' major harbour Rotterdam along the Maas river. This river is the main entry to the backcountries Germany, Switserland, Austria, Hongaria and so on. The building is from JHK architects. Even this is a rare building there are a view more shoobox-like offices, like the art academy in Toronto designd by William Alsop.

I wait for the confirmation.

Pierre


----------



## PierreMundo

Here is the lay-out of the Unilever building in Rotterdam along the Maas river.


----------



## Faster

Take it away, Pierre... that shot was taken from one of the "Pannekoek" tour boats after a trip up the Euromast in Rotterdam. Between the bridges and the buildings, an interesting city - mostly rebuilt after WW2 due to bombing damage.


----------



## PierreMundo

Thanks Faster. 
Did you do more interesting things in Holland or the rest of Europe? 

Here is my new place. Where is it?


----------



## PierreMundo

Difficult?


----------



## PierreMundo

Where is this cruising ground?


----------



## Faster

No idea, Pierre... these images look a bit contradictory. My first thought was middle east somewhere, but not with the snow.

It seems even Pegasus has faded away.... Perhaps this thread has run its course (not bad, though at a record 71,000 views)


----------



## sailhog

The Black Sea?


----------



## djodenda

Lake Titicaca


----------



## PierreMundo

Lake crossing!


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes David,

See also the last picture above!

It is Lake Titicaca. The second largest lake of South America and the highest navigated lake in the world at 3812 meter or 12500ft between Peru and Bolivia. It's beautiful with nice Islands. When we were there, there wasn't electricity yet and much sweet water. So, diner by candlelight and that was fine, so we couldn't see the food. And of course the floting village of the Uros-Indians near Puno, Peru. A lot of ruins and history.

It's your turn now David!

Picture: Floting village of the Uros Indians and there Reed-boats.


----------



## WinterRiver

Is it Lake Titicaca? I found this similar photo of a bus crossing:









Edit: Too late trying to confirm David's guess.


----------



## djodenda

This should open things up for those who haven't had a chance to participate...


----------



## WinterRiver

Good idea, David. 

Anyone who hasn't managed to identify a location first want to guess this one?

(Yeah, I know where it is. Lived there for a winter once upon a time.)


----------



## mikeg516

*It so easy no one will try ?*

It's Seattle ... only because I watch Frasier


----------



## djodenda

Seattle it is... Take it away, Mike!


----------



## mikeg516

first time posting a picture so bear with me


----------



## mikeg516

Hear is a light house00470047.jpg


----------



## mikeg516

I need 10 posts to include an image and I only have 6


----------



## mikeg516

I'm frustrated as a new poster


----------



## mikeg516

working on it


----------



## mikeg516

next one will have a picture I promise


----------



## mikeg516

I have to do one mre then I can put in my image


----------



## mikeg516

Here is a place ...


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Mike,

Click on Reply (not Quick reply)

Click on your paperclip (attachments)

Browse your files, upload your file and check here below if you see your attachment.

But only upload the right file-extention and watch the max filesize

Good Luck, Pierre


----------



## mikeg516

lighthouse - what harbor


----------



## tenuki

well crap.


----------



## hphoen

Sheffield Island Light, Norwalk, Connecticut? 

Never been there, but there's this really neat website with photos of all the New England lighthouses, by state...


----------



## mikeg516

Sheffeild light it is. Take it away.


----------



## hphoen

OK, I'm back. Let's go somewhere warm. Where is this?


----------



## hphoen

Here's a view from another direction.


----------



## hphoen

Hint: it's in the Leeward Islands. Here's a natural arch located right next to the island in question, which is a natural wildlife refuge of sorts.


----------



## hphoen

Come on Caribbean sailors! Here's the main island. The anchorage is at a small island in the north, amongst the coral reefs. Bird watchers should be able to figure this out.


----------



## hphoen

OK. Can any or you swabs tell me the name of the island in the previous post is?


----------



## tjvanginkel

the island is Antigua


----------



## hphoen

Antigua it is! The small island in the earlier photos is Great Bird Island, a really nice anchorage on the north side of Antigua. You have to work your way through the coral heads to get there, so it's not overly crowded.

tjvanginkel, it's all yours...


----------



## tjvanginkel

*the next place*

Okay, hope this works, heres the next place!









Okay so how do I make it smaller?


----------



## KODAD

any hints tjv?


----------



## hphoen

Are those little white dots on the hillside sheep? It's a pretty place!


----------



## tjvanginkel

Yes they are sheep and that is a pretty big hint


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Heres a view from the top*









This is the view from the top of the hill looking south, it is located at the entrance to an important harbour. I am looking for the name of the hill.


----------



## Faster

Well, it's ferdamshure not in the Gulf Islands!!


----------



## tjvanginkel

I thought a Gulf Islands picture would be way too easy!!!!


----------



## billyruffn

Mount Maunganui is the hill..........Tauranga is the port....on the North Island of God's Country.


----------



## tjvanginkel

So Right! Its a very beautiful area. Tauranga was also a stop on one of the around alone races.
Its all yours billyruffn.


----------



## billyruffn

*An easy one....for some*

Where is this lighthouse?


----------



## Phreak

hmmmmm, somewhere in NS?


----------



## rennisaint

Long Point Light in Provincetown, mass.


----------



## billyruffn

Excuse the pun..... didn't take long for Rennisant to point us in the right direction.

Rennisant is right -- it's Long Point Light at the very tip of Cape Cod, Massachusetts. I drove a shuttle launch last summer ferrying fishermen and beach goers from Provincetown's town pier to this point. It's a beautiful spot.

Provincetown has a wonderful, naturally protected harbor directly behind this point with lots of room to anchor (20-60 feet in sand w/ very good holding) and two big commercial ($35/night) mooring fields for those so inclined. It's a great place to stop on the trek between southern New England to Maine, or for a weekend trip from the many harbors on the mainland across Cape Cod Bay.

Over to you, Rennisant. (I'm curious how a guy from Michigan got this so quickly).

I'll attach a couple of more photos.


----------



## rennisaint

I have a friend that lives in Boston, we went out there last summer and drove all the way out to the point, and I pulled up a shot of the point light house, then all I had to do was figure out what the heck it was called .

Ok, here goes:










I'll post more pictures if necessary, but hopefully someone will get it easily.


----------



## billyruffn

I want to say Maine somewhere, but it appears as if the tide is high and with the boat moored so close to the shore I'm not sure how it works when the tide goes out. Pretty boat.


----------



## Idiens

Looks Skandinavian, Norway or Sweden?


----------



## KODAD

Great Lakes area? (he is from mich.)


----------



## Phreak

Thousand Islands?


----------



## rennisaint

Great lakes is correct for a general place, here's another shot to help you out.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Phreak

is this on lake mich. ?

or is that another hint?


----------



## gclayton

York Harbor


----------



## rennisaint

Not Lake Michigan.

Man, am I the only one who cruises the great lakes? You guys are missing out!


----------



## Phreak

Bass islands?

wait, georgian bay??


----------



## rennisaint

Getting closer


----------



## Phreak

ugh I saw the islands and thought for sure it was the thirty thousand islands of georgian bay. I'm giving up on this one.


----------



## rennisaint

You are really close, try a little farther north...


----------



## Phreak

Manitoulin Island? or still too south?


----------



## rennisaint

Yup, very north end of it! Your turn! And btw is that a unicycle you're on in your avatar?


----------



## Phreak

Yeah it is. I learned a couple years ago and it has replaced biking for when I get around. I'll have the pic up after I start my flikr account.


----------



## Phreak

OK here it is.

sorry there are no boats in the pic. It wasn't very windy and nobody was out


----------



## billyruffn

Confiers in the distance and what appears to be a large tidal range, plus the dead tree reminds me of the Pac NW, perhaps BC. But the foliage on the tree in the foreground and the water color has got me thinking about places further south. 

I think we're going to need another photo, Phreak.


----------



## Phreak

heres a different view of the same cliff, this has more beach.


----------



## KODAD

Is it a famous or well-known historical or geographical point?


----------



## Phreak

The bay it is on is quite famous and the lighthouse is famous (locally) for its hospitality and lets guests stay in the lightkeepers' house as a hotel/B&B


----------



## KODAD

I can't seem to locate the lighthouse----Is it on the farther point in the second pic?--Damn, I need a HD monitor!!


----------



## Phreak

oh woops forgot to include the lighthouse pic. Here it is.










the pictures were taken from the lighthouse area. The tide was coming in and nobody wanted to be stranded.


----------



## billyruffn

I was going to say somewhere in Canada, but that lighthouse is definitely not classey enough to be a Canadian lighthouse.

(No kidding, for those of you who haven't seen them, Canada has some beautiful lighthouses, especially in BC).


----------



## Phreak

Canada, would actually be correct. Sure its not Peggy's Cove but its nice nonetheless.


----------



## Faster

Cap D'Or , Nova Scotia? Listed as a B&B and the light looks very similar.


----------



## billyruffn

Faster, you may be right, but there are a few lighthouses in Canada that look just like it. One near Alert Bay BC and another at Brier Island. I guess the government has gotten it's money from this set of architectural plans.


----------



## Faster

billyruffn said:


> Faster, you may be right, but there are a few lighthouses in Canada that look just like it. One near Alert Bay BC and another at Brier Island. I guess the government has gotten it's money from this set of architectural plans.


I think that's pretty typical, Billy, a few months back we had a run on Australian lighthouses, and there too the same plans were used over and over again.

At least, for this game, there's a lot of internet info on lighthouses the world over but you do have to filter through all the "similar" designs.


----------



## Phreak

Faster said:


> Cap D'Or , Nova Scotia? Listed as a B&B and the light looks very similar.


Yes. Its Cape D'or, a beautiful place and worth a visit if you're ever in the area. Your turn Faster


----------



## Faster

This place has a significant historical footnote.......


----------



## billyruffn

Faster, if you don't post another photo with a hint or two, the thread will drop off the face of the earth before the nights out. 

My guess is that it's a chilly, damp place somewhere in BC. Pine trees, big tidal range, grey and rainy....definitely BC.


----------



## Faster

OK... here's a rather (locally) "famous" structure here.










Soggy BC is correct... in fact often soggy or foggy even in the summertime. The historical footnote spans the first half of the 20th century, and was initially quite significant for its time, but obseleted in today's world.

I'd guess Wombat is AWOL lately - this kind of hunt should be right up his alley.


----------



## Faster

Sorry about the quality of this shot, but the larger building shown dates from 1926, replacing the orginal 1902 building designed by the well known Francis Rattenbury... (he designed the BC legislature among other significant BC landmarks) The original purpose of both buildings is related to the "historical footnote".


----------



## billyruffn

Wikipedia seems to indicate that Rattenbury (BTW, an very interesting guy) was working on BC governement buildings around that time, but doesn't list anything for 1902.

From WP's list of his work:

Lieutenant Governor's Residence, Victoria (1901, destroyed by fire in 1957) 
Victoria High School, Victoria (1901) 
Nelson Court House, Nelson (1903) 
Court House, Vancouver (1905-1913, remodeled in 1983 as the Vancouver Art Gallery).

Would this site have anything to do with his work for the railroad, or the ventures he was involved with related to the Gold Rush?


----------



## Faster

Hey Billy, thanks for playing... This project was not one for transportation (in fact at that time this area was _difficult_ boat-access only) nor directly for the BC or Canadian Government. 1902 was the original, in 1926 it was doubled up.

One more clue.... the "All-Red Line". That should do it.


----------



## Faster

OK people.... that last clue's pretty much a "gimme". We need new blood (and new pictures/areas)

Another shot on a brighter day:










This is a popular fishing/whale watching/kayaking expedition starting point as well. This dock shown is on the boardwalk side, still boat-access only.


----------



## tjvanginkel

I think this is Bamfield but I cannot find any photos to be sure. I have never been there but keep hearing about it!


----------



## Faster

tjvanginkel said:


> I think this is Bamfield but I cannot find any photos to be sure. I have never been there but keep hearing about it!


Bamfield it is... The historical footnote, and the buildings referred to is the fact that Bamfield was the eastern terminus of the first Trans Pacific underwater telegraph cable laid in 1902. In 1926 they added a second cable and upgraded the station.

Billyruffn figured it out earlier and from his PM:

The *All Red Line* was an informal name for the system of electrical telegraphs that linked all the British Empire. It was inaugurated on 31 October 1902. It had this name because on many political maps, British Empire territory was coloured red (or pink).
Some parts of the line were completed considerably earlier. The first transatlantic cable connected Ireland and Newfoundland in 1858, although it later failed. In 1866 the _Great Eastern_ laid out a lasting link from Valentia Island, in Ireland, to Newfoundland. By 1870 Suez was linked to Bombay and from there to Madras, Penang and Singapore. Australia was linked to British telegraph cables directly in 1870, by extending a line from Singapore to Port Darwin, although it ran through the Dutch territory of Java. By 1872, messages could be sent direct from London to Adelaide and Sydney. Australia was linked to New Zealand by cable in 1876.
To complete the All Red Line, therefore, the major cable laying project to complete was for the trans-Pacific section. The "Pacific Cable Committee" was formed in 1896 to consider the proposal and in 1901 the "Pacific Cable Board" was formed with eight members: three from England, two from Canada, two from Australia and one from New Zealand. Funding for the project was shared between the British, Canadian, New Zealand, New South Wales, Victorian and Queensland governments. In 1902 the _Colonia_, a newly built cable vessel, began laying the 8000 tonnes of cable needed to complete the Bamfield, Canada, to Fanning Island section of the cable. The final cost was around 2 million pounds.
Originally the British government felt the All Red system should only have sea-landings on British controlled soil for security purposes. Due to this, Britain was actively seeking to acquire Fanning Island to use it as a mid-point of power regeneration between Western Canada and Australia on the trans-Pacific Ocean branch of the system.

One last shot just to show we've been there:










It's all yours, tjvanginkel! thanks.


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the interesting information Faster! I have recently been to another end of the lines, Cable Bay in NZ which was the original terminus of the line. Will post another place shortly,
regards Tanya


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Photo for now*

At the moment this is the only photo I have available, I will put up some more later if no one gets this right away. Loved your photos Faster!


----------



## tjvanginkel

*More Photos*

Heres a photo of the inner harbour. Might help some!


----------



## KODAD

Is that a fire(tug) boat or a fountain?


----------



## tjvanginkel

It is a fountain, apparantly its coin operated from shore!


----------



## billyruffn

Is it Geneva, Switzerland on Lake Lucern??


----------



## Faster

tjvanginkel has asked me to confirm for her today... but no, certainly not Switzerland.


----------



## KODAD

Victoria Harbor?


----------



## Faster

KODAD said:


> Victoria Harbor?


No, not Victoria either....a bit further south


----------



## tjvanginkel

Heres a picture my son took while crewing in a sail race in the same harbour. The captain of the ferry was NOT happy about how close they were. I believe the skipper was fined! Lots of clues in this picture!


----------



## tjvanginkel

And thanks faster for your help


----------



## billyruffn

Wellington, NZ


----------



## tjvanginkel

You are right billyruffn. Its all yours. I'm off to the oscars!!!


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Billy,

If you are looking for Geneva, don't sail around on lake Lucern. Only Lake Geneva gets you there.  Whats in a name?!? 

Nice play, Pierre


----------



## billyruffn

Pierre,

You really know how to hurt a guy. I lived in Lausanne for a year in the '70s and guess I never figured out what body of water I was looking at. 

Seriously, it must have been late when I posted that.

So....let's see if anyone can find this place. Not an easy place to visit, but well worth the effort.


----------



## billyruffn

A few more photos taken while hiking around this island appear below and in the two posts that follow (How do you get more than one photo to appear in a post?)


----------



## billyruffn

Eastern side of the island


----------



## billyruffn

A view of the town from the lighthouse


----------



## Faster

Billy

If you click on the "manage attachments" on the compose page you can upload several photos. However most of us have much better luck posting from an account like Photobucket.

Are we looking at somewhere in Newfoundland? Or back in Nova Scotia?


----------



## billyruffn

No where as exotic as that....this spot is much closer to home. It's "hard to get to" because there is no decent anchorage (mostly rock ledge in the harbor and about 80 feet deep at that) and no rental moorings. The only overnight moorings that are available are the 2-3 that the ferries use during the day, so you have to show up as the last ferry is leaving and have to be gone in the morning when they show up again bringing the 'day trippers' from the mainland. If you show up and all the moorings are taken, it's a bummer.


----------



## Faster

Faster said:


> Are we looking at somewhere in Newfoundland? Or back in Nova Scotia?


D'oh!.... missed the US flag in the first two pics......


----------



## TrueBlue

The architecture reminds me of some areas along the Vineyard, Cuttyhunk and Block Island. But those high rocky cliffs aren't typical of those places, although similar to the coastline along southern Newport and Conanicut. I'd guess coastal Maine?


----------



## sailingdog

Most of us post photos to a separate website, like Flickr.com or photobucket and then use the







icon to enter links for the photos...and we can post as many photos, at any size, in a single post.  How do you think Gui does his huge photo essays.


billyruffn said:


> A few more photos taken while hiking around this island appear below and in the two posts that follow (How do you get more than one photo to appear in a post?)


----------



## billyruffn

TrueBlue is on to something. An example of one thing the island is famous for is shown in the photo below.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Here's a stab in the dark: Bluepoint, Maine?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Ah ha! Bluff Island, Maine! Right?


----------



## billyruffn

Kwaltersmi,

You have to head a bit more Down East, and this spot is an island where locals claim fairies build small houses in the forest (the photo above is one such fairy abode). I'll post a photo of the lighthouse.


----------



## billyruffn

Never heard of Bluff Island. Where is it? --- this island is Down East of Bluepoint.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Monhegan Island?


----------



## kwaltersmi

billyruffn said:


> Never heard of Bluff Island. Where is it? --- this island is Down East of Bluepoint.


Bluff Island is just offshore from Blue Point, next to Stratton Island.


----------



## billyruffn

You're up! Monhegan it is. For those who get to Maine, I would recommend it with the caveat that you need to arrive at 2-3 in the afternoon. There are 3-4 mooring balls north of the ferry dock that belong to local boats and to the ferries that run to the mainland. If the ferry moorings aren't occupied and you can pick one up, but you should check in with the harbor master. Ask at the cafe next to the ferry landing where he can be found. He'll probably tell you you're OK until the next morning. There is no fee for the mooring but you have to get off, if the ferry needs it.

It's a great spot and often overlooked because of the difficulties w/ moorage. There are numerous great walks around the island and the fairy houses in the woods should not be missed, especially if you have children aboard.

Only downside with visiting Monhegan is showing up in the late afternoon and not getting a mooring or having one of the boats on a mooring not allow you to raft to them. If there are "no vacancies" it means a long sail back to the mainland with the arrival probably at or near sundown.

Over to you, kwaltersmi!


----------



## kwaltersmi

The seawall in the first picture might be a clue. I've always thought it was a distinctive feature of this location.


----------



## PierreMundo

You have been diving there or at least some snorkeling.

It's Kralendijk, Bonaire part of the Dutch Antilles

A top location for diving and a great restpoint en route to Panama below the hurricane belt.


----------



## kwaltersmi

PierreMundo takes the prize!

I just returned from Bonaire over the weekend. I absolutely loved it! Great reefs, friendly people and beautiful water and town.


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes Walter a great place to relax. I live at the neighbor island Curacao and go every now and then to Bonaire. 

Ok here a new place. Where is it?

It's not Wellington NZ


----------



## Faster

Jet d'Eau, Geneva, Switzerland?


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes Geneva it is. I wanted to give it to Billy (see a few posts back).

A great Swiss/France inland lake with beautiful cities around it, Geneva, Lausanne, Montreux, etc.

It's to you Faster!


----------



## Faster

Now I see why BillyR guessed Geneva for Wellington... sorry Billy if I scooped you....

This is NOT a river........

A bit of a distance from Europe...


----------



## PierreMundo

Yeh, somewhere in the intercoastal waterways in BC, but where exactly????


----------



## billyruffn

No worries, Faster. Now your pic would be of one of those lovely BC tidal rapids -- but who knows where? They're all terrifying -- twice a day!


----------



## billyruffn

Skookumchuck Rapids near Egmont??


----------



## PierreMundo

Tidal rapids near Quadra Island?


----------



## Faster

billyruffn said:


> Skookumchuck Rapids near Egmont??


Well done! Officially Sechelt Rapids, these run at up to 15/16 knots in spring tides. The kayakers prefer 10-12, after that there's less whitewater and they just get spit out the back.

We hiked in to watch these guys after seeing one of them launch at Egmont:



















The vertical drop through the narrows at full flow is close to 7 or 8 feet.... quite stunning and well worth the enjoyable 45 minute hike.

Back to you, Billy


----------



## billyruffn

Sorry for the delay. Here's the next place. Looking for the name of the town below.


----------



## billyruffn

Another shot of the same town from ground level.


----------



## tenuki

I dunno were it is, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## billyruffn

Lots of folks who visit Down East Maine by road or sea stop here.


----------



## petmac

Camden,Maine


----------



## billyruffn

Petmac, you got it!

Camden is no place to tie up -- and even the commercial moorings are pricey. But it's a great town and in early August the hills above Camden are covered in wild blue berries. Easy picking and great eating!


----------



## petmac

*This may be a tough one......*


----------



## petmac

*Forgot to add....*

Looking for the name of this anchorage.


----------



## KODAD

Fourboat Harbor, West Somewhereland, Canada?


----------



## TrueBlue

Damn . . . KODAD beat me to it.


----------



## petmac

Why West Somewhereland,Canada ? Often,twenty to thirty boat harbour.


----------



## KODAD

just a guess---- i suppose i need a little hint----i knew it wasn't East Somewhereland because i didn't see the nuclear power plant!


----------



## petmac

The nuclear power plant is not far away. Anchorage is on the Rhine of North America.


----------



## KODAD

good hint! Fredericton, NB?


----------



## petmac

Much nicer than Fredericton !


----------



## petmac

*Another shot*


----------



## petmac

45 deg 32.15N 66 deg 00.20W


----------



## Faster

Jeez, petmac.... make 'em work for it!


----------



## kwaltersmi

Shamper's Bluff? Google Earth doesn't list anchorages so that's a guess!


----------



## petmac

*Kingston Creek,The Bedroom*

Kwaltersmi,I'll accept that. The anchorage is referred to as "The Bedroom". It is on Kingston Creek,just east of Shamper's Bluff.It is one of the best harbors on the St.John River. The shoreline of Shamper's Bluff is undeveloped and the Bluff has been donated to the Nature's Conservancy of Canada by photographer Freeman Patterson. 
Now it's your turn.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Alright, here's my next attempt at a stumper (although it's not really that difficult):


----------



## Giulietta

That is the Christ of the Deep statue in St. George, Grenada, right?

Beat Cam to it eheheh


----------



## kwaltersmi

You got it Giu, it is indeed St. George harbor in Grenada. Great town, even if it still shows plenty of hurricane damage.

The natural parts of the island deserve weeks of exploration. The interior jungle is beautiful...


----------



## Faster

So.... While Giulietta decides whether to play or not (though I suppose he's within his rights to kill a thread he started) ponder this one:


----------



## Giulietta

I'm sorry, really am. My bad for no seeing the thread again.

I didn't see that I had won, and somehow I missed this thread after I posted.

Please, can I still post my photo or you guys prefer to use Faster's?

I apologize.

Alex


----------



## Giulietta

If I am still in time to post mine, please.

This place is hard to know, unless you really been there. Photos don't do it justice, it's really breath taking and in rough weather scares the hell out of you. When its windy, the "thing" whistles and howls scary tones...if you ground or wreck here, you'll be on your own, no one goes there to rescue you, and the heli's can´t hoist you either....just stay clear.


----------



## Faster

Go with yours, Giu, no problemo!


----------



## Harvester

Cabo da Roca?
I have been to the lighthouse and it was impressive. But I have not sailed around and the pictures really look breathtaking.

If I won I'm afraid I will not be able to post a picture and follow up for a couple of days, so I would pass the turn back to Faster's picture.


----------



## Faster

Cabo Espichel... aka "End of the World"..... da Roca does have a similar light, but not the older buildings (possibly the original light?) on the cliff edge. Were these taken on your trip with Tommy and Val, Alex?


----------



## billyruffn

Where is it, Faster? Lat / Long?


----------



## Faster

billyruffn said:


> Where is it, Faster? Lat / Long?


Actually only 20-some NM SE from Giulietta's home port.. 38deg 24.5N, 9 deg13.23W


----------



## Giulietta

Yes, Faster has it, he actually already had it...it is Cabo Espichel, not Cabo da Roca.

Good job. When did you go there Faster? These were taken by Val as we passed the Cape. I believe he actually loved it, and was impressed by the cape.

Your turn


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Nanaimo Harbour, pic probably taken from Protection Island close to the Dinghy Dock Pub. 

Dave


----------



## Faster

Damn..... I thought the palms would send everybody several thousand miles south 

Yes, that's it exactly, picture is taken from the landing behind the Dinghy Dock pub.

Welcome to the game, Dave, you're up.


----------



## Faster

Giulietta said:


> ...Good job. When did you go there Faster? These were taken by Val as we passed the Cape. I believe he actually loved it, and was impressed by the cape....


The only time I've "been" there, Giu, was yesterday via GE. Since it was taken from your boat I figured it had to be Portugal somewhere. GE has lots of local shots available now, that was one of them. Not hard to see why it's a spot to avoid in bad weather!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Don't have any pics to post right now so I will pass it back to you. 
Dave


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Faster,

I found Cabo Espichel just after you. Good for you, but pls give some more info about Nanaimo Harbour. Is it Vancouver Island BC?

Pierre


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Yes it is on Vancouver Island. Very nice city and the gulf islands are all a stones through away.
Dave


----------



## Faster

Pierre: Please take this one, I'm really running out of pics.

Here's the Google screen for Naniamo, a truly wonderful family spot, the entire Island (Newcastle Island) is a park, good harbour, lots of history, hiking, artifacts from Sandstone quarrying, canneries, coal mining etc:


----------



## PierreMundo

Dave and faster thanks.

I had to look in my pictures. I didn't visit Nanaimo. We stopped in Campbell River for whale watching. Next time we schedule Newcastle in for our vacation there. Vancouver Island was one of the best parts of our trip through BC.

What's the new place?


----------



## PierreMundo

O, sorry! Thanks Faster. I'v to look for a new picture. One moment pls.


----------



## PierreMundo

O, sorry! I'v the same problem. So one moment please.


----------



## PierreMundo

An easy one! A lot of people visit her by boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Is that the Christ of the Deep in Key Largo?


----------



## TrueBlue

Even non-US citizens recongnize that one Pierre. Liberty Island, NY


----------



## djodenda

Alki Point, Seattle Washington


----------



## PierreMundo

No, and a lot of water will float around her before you give the right answer.


----------



## sailingdog

IIRC, there were three of the original statues made, and god knows how many smaller copies. Unfortunately, the near silhouette of the lovely lady doesn't give any other reference points, so it could be pretty much anywhere with a Statue of Liberty replica, including a birdbath in the back yard.


----------



## TrueBlue

PierreMundo said:


> No, and a lot of water will float around her before you give the right answer.


Water floats?


----------



## PierreMundo

Sorry. Water is streaming

And it is not "a copy". It's from the same designer.


----------



## djodenda

Paris, France


----------



## TrueBlue

On the river Seine in Paris, France.


----------



## djodenda

I was just monkeying around.. Give it to True Blue


----------



## PierreMundo

She is facing the one underneath. She is facing West.


----------



## PierreMundo

So many answers in a short period.

Yes Trueblue it is The replica in France. Placed 3 years after the one in New York on Ile aux Cygnes (Swan Island) in the middle of the Seine River. 

It's yours


----------



## TrueBlue

This foggy photo shows an island that forms protection for a popular anchorage and harbor. Name the island and harbor.


----------



## Faster

TB, I think that would be, appropriately, Dutch Island light, with Dutch Harbor the anchorage, Rhode Island.

Appropriate because both my parents are Dutch born, immigrating in the early '50s.


----------



## TrueBlue

Nice detective-work Faster - from a sailor clear across the opposite end of the continent. Sorry for the delay in responding and for not providing additional clues - but I've been with a client half of the afternoon and then with family. I just now checked in.

Dutch Island is between Conanicut Island's Dutch Harbor and the West Passage of Narragansett Bay. We've been visiting the island with our boats for many years, starting back in the 1980's. It's also one of my favorite Bay area destinations for scuba diving, since Civil War era relics can still be found in the waters surrounding the island.

The island was bought from the Indians in 1654 by early Rhode Island settlers and during the Civil War was a rendezvous for the R.I. Heavy Artillery Regiment. Because of this, brass casings were uncovered for decades - but are rare to find today. But, I've amassed quite a collection of bottles, belt buckles and artillery shells.

The federal government took over the island in 1863 and through the years up to 1902, constructed batteries, a maze of honeycomb tunnels and gun emplacements off Fort Greble, home to several hundred enlisted troops. Many of the building ruins still stand today.

The island is currently part of the Narragansett Bay Park System and State protected. In 2000, it was closed to the public by the State due to the deteriorating buildings, underground tunnels and unsafe conditions. I nearly fell into an old cistern the last time we hiked the island. Regardless, this is not enforced and boaters still land on the shores by dinghy, to explore and make overnight camps.

Dutch Harbor is a great anchorage for both day stops and overnighting with good holding ground. We spent weekends there quite often and occasionally used it as a stopping point while sailing to the southern coastal islands.

Here's a better pic of the island's point lighthouse, long abandoned.








Conanicut Island, is accessed by a wooden dock - from where you can hike across the island to the thriving end of Jamestown. This pic is actually of the Dutch Harbor Harbormasters shack.








Here's a sunset pic I took a couple years ago.








You're up next Faster.


----------



## Faster

Thanks, TB... as I've mentioned earlier, lighthouses are pretty easy due to the great proliferation of info and pics on the web.

So let's try this one on:



















And from a ways up the hill:


----------



## billyruffn

Have you given us a peak at Martinique???? Ste Pierre???? N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Faster

C'est vrie... a peek at Martinique indeed.... Here's the peak:










And the view from the hill was taken at the DePaz distillery, you can see part of their cane fields on the slopes of Mt Pele.

Here's the family chateau:










One of the amazing things about St Pierre is the plentiful evidence remaining still of the devastating eruption of Pele in 1902. Buildings were leveled by the blast and hot gases finished the job. There are preserved ruins of a grand theatre, a prison and a church along with unmarked ruined walls left over.

A very pretty place.

What's next, Billy?


----------



## billyruffn

This one should be easy....but to make it a tad harder, we'll need the name of the bar from which the photo was taken.


----------



## Giulietta

been there

St.Maarteen

Sunset beach bar


----------



## billyruffn

OK, but we need the name of the bar.....just down the beach from this sign.


----------



## Giulietta

Bill its there the Sunset beach bar.

I hadn't read the whole of your post and edited it a few seconds later, but its there


----------



## billyruffn

A typical afternoon at the beach...watching the planes take off from the vantage point of 100 yards behind the engines.


----------



## billyruffn

OK, Gui.... over to you!

The Sunset Beach Bar it is just off the end of the runway at the Sint Maarten airport.

I knew it would be easy. Over to you.


----------



## Giulietta

Here's a real hard one..

This one you really must have been there to know.

There are clues, tough, look c arefully and don't fall in temptation.


----------



## KODAD

port cros island?


----------



## Giulietta

nope. but if you know what boats are these, its 25% of your needs to know what place is this.


----------



## KODAD

Portimao Algarve, Portugal ----looked up the Medcup race--


----------



## Faster

Marina de Portimao, in the glorious country of Portugal, the boats are Transpac 52s on the Breitling Med Cup circuit last year.

Here are the distinctive orange buildings surrounding the marina.










EDIT:Kodad beat me to it........


----------



## Giulietta

yes it is.

One of my favorite stops during my long summer cruises with the family.


----------



## KODAD

Let's see if I remember how to post a pic.......


----------



## KODAD




----------



## KODAD

bigger pic---


----------



## KODAD

biggest one i got


----------



## petmac

Boca Grande lighthouse


----------



## KODAD

close---sorry about the size--don't have too many pics on my computer--let's see if i can enlarge it


----------



## KODAD

hope this works


----------



## petmac

Sanibel Island Lighthouse


----------



## KODAD

yessirree----take it away petmac


----------



## petmac

*Popular spot....*


----------



## WinterRiver

Any clues? More pics?


----------



## petmac

Nice inn and gardens located here. Popular harbor with cruisers.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Hmmm...gardens. I'm thinking Vancouver area, though I don't know the specifics.


----------



## Faster

kwaltersmi said:


> Hmmm...gardens. I'm thinking Vancouver area, though I don't know the specifics.


Kwalt- in some ways it looks BC-ish, but in fact there are no large mooring bouy fields around here, not that I know of. I'm not clear on where Petmac's area is, all he said was it's cold there.....


----------



## erps

I know you can get to Beuchart (sp?) Gardens in B.C. by boat, but we haven't been there yet so I don't know what it looks like from the water.


----------



## petmac

You might see a few of these in this harbor. Note..it's a harbor,not a harbour.


----------



## djodenda

That is a very intriguing clue.


----------



## WinterRiver

I think we're in Maine.

The first photo is off the Mainely Memories Cottages site: Mainely Memories which identifies it as Northeast Harbor.

The Hinckley logo was a good clue that we might be in Maine, not BC. They're based nearby.


----------



## petmac

Northeast Harbor,Maine it is. Asticou Inn in the background. It's your turn.


----------



## WinterRiver

Here's our next location:


----------



## WinterRiver

OK, time for a hint. Here's the view from the other side of the bridge.


----------



## cssdengr

wilmington nc?


----------



## cssdengr

Taken from the Isabelle Stellings Holmes Bridge.


----------



## KODAD

sneaky little boat, ain't it?


----------



## WinterRiver

Yes, it's Wilmington. A little local knowledge there, css?

Your turn.


----------



## cssdengr

I see her every time I go to Chucktown. I hate how they have her hidden away - BBs have nothing to hide from.

Here's something in the same vein, different time. She's not haze gray and doesn't get underway, but at least we were able to spend the day afloat.

Looking aft....










Looking forward.....


----------



## Giulietta

Is that Boston?


----------



## KODAD

USS Constitution?


----------



## Giulietta

CORRECTION, IT IS THE USS Constellation, in Baltimore


----------



## cssdengr

The USS Constellation it is - and thread is back to the originator!


----------



## Giulietta

OK...I will give the honour of posting to my good friend Valiente with whom I'm on the phone now.

Shoot crazy Canuk...


----------



## Valiente

What is this, a German river?


----------



## chucklesR

Delaware river, here, right before creek going upwards - before the bridge


----------



## Valiente

Good try, but incorrect. Here's a hint: It's not a German river so much as a Scottish one: built without curves to save money.


----------



## Zanshin

Unless Giu photoshopped the image and removed the clouds in the sky it certainly can't be Germany or Scotland


----------



## Faster

Clearly Val's Venerable Viking 33, so this has gotta be in the Great Lakes area, part of the many river/canal networks??


----------



## sailingdog

Looks like a canal more than a river...the banks are too uniform for a river... unless it was heavily modified.


----------



## lharmon

The Scottish hint makes me think of the Erie Canal. Lots of Scottish lore there. Also orange daymark makes me think North America

Realized the mast was up in the photo so it could not be the Erie without photoshopping! It's been a loooong day.


----------



## Valiente

You're getting warmer. I didn't actually think it would take this long, as the list of possibles isn't long.

Here's another clue. This view is a little further east:


----------



## craigtoo

woah.. just fell off my chair! lost my balance...!


----------



## Giulietta

I know...I know....its in the bow of your boat looking up the mast...and you need to adjust the starboard intermediate shroud.


----------



## mazzy

Along the Richelieu River?


----------



## Valiente

Nooo...

OK, the under the bridge shot is at Belleville, on the Bay of Quinte, and the canal shot is the Murray Canal (built by the Scottish engineers!), which connects Presqu'ile Bay to the Bay of Quinte, allowing access from Lake Ontario, even if the approach is sometimes shallower than advertised...










My wife's grandmother, 93 years old, lives on the bay near the south end of that bridge, so it's one of the few places we can visit relatives entirely by boat.


----------



## Valiente

Giulietta said:


> I know...I know....its in the bow of your boat looking up the mast...and you need to adjust the starboard intermediate shroud.


That's just the lens...I actually TUNE my rigging twice a season...if I had that much out-of-column bend, I would always be sailing in circles and never knowing why.


----------



## Waymar83

Val,

Am I missing something or did you give it away...

Its about as close as I will get to the photos displayed so far as I sail usually east of Prince Edward County. 

Collins Bay Marina, where we keep the boat is just east of Amhearst Island


----------



## Valiente

I gave it away. The bridge is at Belleville, and the canal is the Murray Canal, which is strangely much deeper than the bays at either end.

Good news for Lake Ontario sailors, by the way:

Level News, March 2008


----------



## craigtoo

*Easy One for a Change...*

I wonder how fast you'll get this one....

I give you 30 sec.










craig


----------



## billyruffn

Horta, Azores????


----------



## craigtoo

billyruffn said:


> Horta, Azores????


Ding Ding Ding Ding...

We have a winner... My uncle sailed across the Atlantic on the Antica. (Polish boat) from NY to the Azores...

Antica - ponad 10 lat na morzach i oceanach ¶wiata

I was living in Europe at the time... Had a family reunion and all met there.

A very very interesting place... (especially if members of your family are into Horticulture/Botany).... but don't try to get a beer after 6pm.... Woah.. no nite life...

NEXT!


----------



## craigtoo

billyruffn said:


> Horta, Azores???


Ummm... Yes... again?


----------



## billyruffn

Sorry about the duplicate posts....cyber-gremlins are acting up tonight. 

OK, there's the next place....at one time the "wealth of nations" passed through this port.


----------



## Valiente

Port Royal, Jamaica?

Can't be...it's sunk.

Looks Caribbean, though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cartegena, Columbia?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## billyruffn

You guys are in the right general area. It was through this port that almost all the gold stolen from the Incas was shipped.


----------



## billyruffn

And there's a small clue in this photo....if you can find it. This photo was taken in a more modern port about 50 miles from the place you're trying to identify.


----------



## KODAD

That crane looks like the canal crane so im guessing the fort is on one side or the other---so, Colon, Panama?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Portobelo Panama? I believe the picture of the canons is from the fort at Portobelo.


----------



## billyruffn

Kwaltersmi wins this round with the correct id of Portobello, the port through which the wealth of the Andes was shipped to Spain. Today, it's a small backwater, but in it's day it was a principal port in the New World. The customs house through which the gold passed still stands as do the remains of several forts that protected the harbor from pirates. 

Kodad is also correct in identifying the nearby port as Colon, a city whose name is, beyond doubt, anatomically correct. Portobello is about 50 miles NNE of Colon and is easily visited by road or sea. After a few days in Colon, the clean air and small town atmosphere of Portobello provides a welcome change. The "hint" I was referring to in the second photo was the very small Panamanian courtesy flag on one of the boats docked at the Panama Canal "Yacht Club". I didn't notice the crane, but it's there as well. Sharp eyes, Kodad.

Over to Kwaltersmi!!


----------



## kwaltersmi

Ok, here's the next picture. (FYI - It's currently serving as my desktop wallpaper.)


----------



## KODAD

The Black Sea? --just kidding, my monitor is old( NEED TO GET ONE OF THOSE DIGITAL DEALS)


----------



## tjvanginkel

Wow thats a fantastic photo!


----------



## Zanshin

Although it doesn't seem quite right, could it be Montserrat?


----------



## petmac

Looks like Nevis


----------



## kwaltersmi

Petmac wins the round...it is indeed Nevis. I was amazed at the sunrises and cloud formations over the island while I was there.

Take it away petmac!


----------



## petmac

There's an old saying about this area "It's not the end of the world,but you can see it from here". Leaving the yacht clubs and blue blazers behind as you head east.


----------



## billyruffn

Total guess -- Red Sea somewhere near Aden?????? (Aden is to the east of Nevis )


----------



## petmac

No it's not Aden. No where near Nevis either. Let's say "heading down east" instead of east.


----------



## Faster

Boon Island Light, near York, Maine?


----------



## petmac

No,not Boon Island Light.Getting warmer. Further down east.


----------



## CS271409

Port Aux Basques, Newfoundland? possibly taken from the Sydney Ferry


----------



## petmac

No,not Port Aux Basques. Not that far down east.


----------



## Faster

How about Petit Manan?

This GE image seems to bear out your "nearly the end of the world" statement....










​


----------



## thesnort

I know it! Cape Sable Island lighthouse!


----------



## petmac

Faster has it. Congrats. Indeed it is Petit Manan. Your turn,Faster.


----------



## Faster

Every time we get a place in Maine, I really wish we could spend some time there... looks like fabulous cruising, much like our Barkley Sound, but larger and perhaps more accessible. Shame about the short season...

Here's the end of another (smaller) world. The first picture was taken from the top of the headland in the second.


----------



## TradewindSailing

Scott's Head, Dominica


----------



## Faster

TradewindSailing said:


> Scott's Head, Dominica


Got it in one  .

Prior to our most recent trip last January, I spotted this spot on GE. However it's a park and anchoring is prohibited, so we were unable to stop there. Upon our arrival in Domineca we had a rainy day so we took advantage and rented a vehicle and drove down for a look. Driving here is an adventure, to say the least.

While conditions were relatively calm, there was a northerly swell running, and the spit had good size breakers rolling on on both sides! The lack of sunshine and rolly conditions also ruined our plans to snorkel the headland shore.

Those sailing close by have to pay attention, there is a rock known as the Pinnacle that rises to within a few feet of the surface a fair way off the point. As you can see in the google shot, there are a lot of hazards for such a steep-to shore.

You're up, Tradewinds!


----------



## TradewindSailing

Ok, here is the next, EDIT: name of the island should do

Landfall:










I guess, this guy has been here for years, so anyone who checked in here should know this POS.


----------



## thesnort

Tortola? The message you have entered is too short. Please think of one or two big words to make your message longer.


----------



## TradewindSailing

Not Tortola, what do you mean too short?


----------



## thesnort

I was commenting on the tag that pops up when you write a single-word answer on this forum. Try writing 'hello' and you'll see.
I might as well throw out another guess while I'm at it: St. John's?


----------



## Faster

Jolly harbour, Antigua? just past the Customs dock? The harbour looks a little choppy, but the landfall view might match an approach from the southwest......

EDIT: Scratch that, looks like the wind direction scotches that idea.


----------



## TradewindSailing

Not St John, and to be preemptive: Not St Thomas

Another landmark out of the same harbor:


----------



## TradewindSailing

Not Antigua either


----------



## TradewindSailing

The harbor might give it away:


----------



## FarCry

How about Christianstad, St Croix?


----------



## TradewindSailing

FarCry, you got it

Your turn


----------



## FarCry

I would be glad to let someone else carry on. I won't be able to post any photos until tomorrow afternoon and do not wish to delay the game that long.


----------



## billyruffn

I'll volunteer to keep things moving..... 

Next place is a long way from the cold, damp place where I am tonight


----------



## FarCry

Thanks Billy!!!!!


----------



## billyruffn

Another shot of the same place.... This is one of Jimmy Buffet's favorite haunts. There's a restaurant in this town that serves only one dish -- a Cheeseburger in Paradise, otherwise known as a 'burger w/ fries'.


----------



## Faster

We've been just about everywhere on the chain except the Virgins... and don't recognize this spot.

So, to narrow it down, are we somewhere there?


----------



## chucklesR

I don't know, but I want tickets to this place.


----------



## Faster

chucklesR said:


> I don't know, but I want tickets to this place.


They'd be as close as your nearest travel agent!


----------



## Faster

Gustavia, St Barts.... (haven't made it there yet either)


----------



## billyruffn

The mega-yachts provide some indication that this is not a place for the budget minded. When we were there last, the 'capitan du port' wanted Euro 10 for the priviledge of anchoring. This photo gives you a sense of the place....


----------



## billyruffn

And here's a hint the lighthouse experts will appreciate....


----------



## billyruffn

Faster's got it...... he was posting the answer while I was sorting photos.


----------



## Faster

Here's a truly magnificent beach... very popular unless a SE wind blows up.


----------



## thesnort

Is that the beach just south of Tofino?


----------



## Faster

Good try, and it is BC, but not outer coast... Even though inland the SE fetch is 50-60 miles or more, so with the long shoaling beach this is a place you abandon in a hurry if a serious breeze pops up.

The little bay in the background is a local "clothing optional" beach.


----------



## thesnort

Just down from Wreck Beach? That's the only clothing optional beach I know of in BC. Can't say I've actually been there though.


----------



## Faster

Again, good try.. Wreck Beach is, indeed a clothing optional one, virtually right in the city of Vancouver. This one is a couple of days sail from there, and if you do a GE flyover, I'm sure it will be obvious when you find it.

The bay has a name, but I'll settle for the name of the Island it's on.


----------



## thesnort

Tribune Bay Beach on Hornby Island, BC. Never been there, but I'd like to sail the Gulf Islands. If it's not that, there's only one other nude beach listed on "Naked Wikipedia" that might fit the descriptions.


----------



## CS271409

Tribune Bay on Hornby Island in Beautiful British Columbia?


----------



## Faster

Snort's got it... sorry for the delay (pressure washing the winter blahs off the deck)

Tribune Bay - a beach in, as CS27xxxx says, beautiful BC is one that can pass for tropical on a sunny summer day. In the normal NW summer pattern it's a great anchorage, can be windy but the holdings good and there's no chop. A long shelving beach often catches someone unaware if the wind dies in the early am and boats swing with a tide.

Anchoring in 20 feet still means a 1/2 mile row/swim/paddle to the beach (very unusual for BC). It's a short walk to the "Co-op", a funky local shopping spot with lots of arts & crafts along with a complete grocery store and more. (Not so short a walk when you're packing 2 or 3 blocks of ice... and you have to walk fast to boot)

A friend decided to dinghy around to "little Tribune" to the west to save the walk with the ice, and was carrying the dinghy up the beach with his then 10 yr old son, heading for a convenient "log" to tie the painter to while they shopped... as they approached it the "log" morphed into a very well tanned rather wrinkled elderly lady - buck naked ! Not a log after all  .

in the GE shot below you can see the SE facing bay on Hornby Island (upper left).. and the considerable fetch into it up the Strait of Georgia. With winds either predominately NW or SE depending on the weather pattern, it's either a great stop or a no-go.










A really great stop, but watch it clear out when the wind turns.

Snort's up.. Sorry CS, he beat you to it.


----------



## thesnort

Two pictures of same place. The Puppy is not a clue. There's something not visible that would be a dead giveaway. I'll throw that in soon enough.
We'll probably be moving here within a few months.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Hmmm...reminds me of central California with the boulders, the vegetation and perhaps some kelps beds to the far left of the second picture.


----------



## thesnort

In the second picture on the left, there's a big cloud hiding a very big rock. Does that help? Very good for getting the general location!


----------



## Zanshin

Gibraltar?


----------



## thesnort

Just to the left of Gibraltar, by about 6,000 miles.


----------



## Zanshin

Oh, I thought I got it when you mentioned a "big rock"


----------



## kwaltersmi

How about Morro Bay?


----------



## thesnort

That's the place! Your turn.


----------



## kwaltersmi

It's been five years since I lived in California, but the foliage and coastline is very vivid in my memories. Thanks for the trip back in time Snort!

Ok, here's our next destination. This one may be a bit vague and difficult if you haven't been there. I'll post a few clues if it seems like I've killed the game.


----------



## petmac

Cabbage Key.One of my favourite bars.


----------



## kwaltersmi

That did not take nearly as long as I anticipated. It is indeed the Dollar Bill Bar on Cabbage Key on Florida's Gulf Coast.

Take it away petmac!


----------



## petmac

I've spent a few afternoons in that place over the years.

Here's the next shot. From one of my favourite bars to one of my favourite anchorages.


----------



## billyruffn

It may be your favorite bar, but not so popular with others. You're the only one there!


----------



## thesnort

I think we're back in the Gulf Islands. Does that narrow it down?


----------



## Faster

If it's one of petmac's favourites, I'd bet on East coast...


----------



## petmac

Yes....It's on the East coast.


----------



## sailingdog

Why do you think it is one of his favorites... it's not crowded. 


billyruffn said:


> It may be your favorite bar, but not so popular with others. You're the only one there!


----------



## petmac

Another clue....it's in Maine


----------



## petmac

....has been called "the ultimate goal of sailors cruising Down East". There is a beautiful white sand beach about a mile long which is pretty unique for Maine.


----------



## TrueBlue

That can't be Maine . . . no lobster trap buoys.


----------



## Faster

Ogonquit Beach?


----------



## sailingdog

Could be Maine... any large freshwater lakes up there??  A freshwater lake wouldn't be plagued with lobster pot buoys...


TrueBlue said:


> That can't be Maine . . . no lobster trap buoys.


----------



## petmac

No,not Ogonquit Beach. Look more closely out towards the sailboats.There are lots of lobster pots appearing as white specks.


----------



## TrueBlue

Ahh - yes, of course - beyond the sandy bottom. Lobsters don't feel safe crawling along sand.


----------



## billyruffn

From the looks of the islands in the background it might be somewhere in Casco Bay???

Great Chebeaque Is. ?????


----------



## JewelledJester

Roque Island?


----------



## petmac

JewelledJester has it. It is indeed Roque Island.Photo was taken from Great Beach. Your turn JewelledJester.


----------



## mazzy

Mind if I jump in with this pic to keep the game going?










Mike


----------



## johnshasteen

Cove at Martha's Vinyard


----------



## mazzy

Not Atlantic
Mike


----------



## sailingdog

Somewhere in the Med...


----------



## pegasus1457

Looks like Sardinia to me


----------



## thesnort

Formentera?


----------



## mazzy

Further south than Sardinia, well east of the Balearics
Mike


----------



## mazzy

Here's a couple of more pics:

The other end of the bay:









The area as seen by helicopter


----------



## mazzy

Here's another clue:
Latitude puts it further south than Tunis
Mike


----------



## thesnort

Gozo, a long bay on the southern coast.


----------



## JewelledJester

Sorry I never posted a new pic, have not been sailing yet, and Lake Michigan isn't very sailable in winter. Is it ok if I keep playing, maybe next time I will post a pic of the Grand Canyon or Disney.


----------



## Zanshin

JewelledJester - you can play, but you cannot post a picture until you corerctly identify the current picture.


----------



## mazzy

Snort's got it. It's a great snorkling spot, and a good ancorage with a north wind) called Mgarr ix-xini. The tower was built in 1661. Here's a pic of the harbor, which is on the top left of the aerial photo:










Mike


----------



## thesnort

A place I know very well....and probably a lot of you know too!


----------



## Zanshin

Mission Bay, Sandy Eggo?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Yup, sure looks like Mission Bay in San Diego.


----------



## Zanshin

I'll jump the gun, since I just checked on Google maps and the contours are identical. This one wasn't my picture, when I was there visibility wasn't this good and it was somewhat colder.


----------



## thesnort

Gunjumper, you! That looks like Stockholm, but if I'm right, someone else can jump in and post a picture. I'm off to Santa Barbara in just a bit.


----------



## Zanshin

Nope, it isn't Stockholm.


----------



## CS271409

Is it Zurich?


----------



## Zanshin

No, it is a salt water port. It is not unkown to see snow and ice here in the winter.


----------



## Zanshin

Ok 2 more pictures:








and


----------



## thesnort

I didn't recognize the first picture, but I recognized it right away with the second one. I spent a month there and know the place really well. There's actuallly a Thai restaurant in town that beats all. If you're ever in xxxxxxx, try Villa Thai. 
The Lutheran cathedral is probably the city's most emblematic landmark.
I'm going to let someone else take a guess at this one.


----------



## Faster

That would make it Helsinki?


----------



## buckeyesailor

I think you got it Faster.....Good Job!


----------



## Zanshin

Helsinki it is. I bet there are only about 3 days a year with perfect weather like that. I was there in the winter and saw the sun for the first time about 10 minutes after takeoff, after we'd cleared through the low scud. Take it away, Faster!


----------



## Faster

Away from the snow and ice.....


----------



## kwaltersmi

Since it's obvious we're now back in the "Carib", I'm going to say Trinidad.


----------



## Zanshin

I wonder where they sell "Caribe" beer, drive on the right with those plates and have real brick buildings? That beach is awesome, I wish I were there!


----------



## Giulietta

Jamaica man


----------



## Faster

Giulietta said:


> Jamaica man


No, Mon 

All misses so far... yes, a nice beach indeed.


----------



## kwaltersmi

St. Kitts?


----------



## Faster

No, not St Kitts.....

Here are some of the local residents, in their Goat-el, having an afternoon gabfest between patios:










... and here's what's at the end of that "lovely beach"...


----------



## hphoen

Well, I can't duck this one. It's NEVIS, for gosh sakes!!!


----------



## hphoen

That little green building on the pretty beach is just north of Double Deuce on Pinney's Beach. DD is where all the sailors hang out.


----------



## hphoen

Zan,

Helsinki??? You've got to be kidding!!! Hey, Charlestown, Nevis is only a day's sail ESE from St Maarten. Come on down and I'll buy you a Carib or six!

EDIT: Oh! You were talking about the last one. What the heck, come on down for the Caribs anyhow.


----------



## Faster

The local got it!! (Big surprise!)

So - have the goats been evicted yet? These pics are from 2004.

Pinney's beach is the spot, Charlestown is the place.

hphoen, you're up!


----------



## hphoen

OK, here's an anchorage behind a reef that gets great breezes without the waves. Does anyone recognize that little island in the foreground?


----------



## hphoen

That last one was from the top of my mast. Here's an aerial photo of the harbour.


----------



## hphoen

P.S. Faster, the goats OWN that derelict hotel in Charlestown. I see them roaming around on the street every time I drive in to town.


----------



## hphoen

One more shot, approaching the entrance to the harbour. That hilltop is a dead giveaway, if you've ever been there.

Boat boy roster: Hermon the German, Skipper, Tiger, et al.

Good luck guessing. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Faster

I recognize this place... but will let someone else take the next one - 

Another Crazy Caribbean airport!!


----------



## billyruffn

Union Island -- Grenadines??


----------



## Zanshin

That runway looks like a real hoot to land on in a crosswind. Actually, in any wind. It seems short even for a STOL aircraft  Beautiful scenery, though.


----------



## hphoen

*Billy Ruffin got it!*

Billy Ruffin,

You got it! Clifton Harbour on Union Island, St. Vincent and the Grenadines.

Happy Island, built by hand on Newlands Reef, is a fun place to have a sundowner.


----------



## hphoen

*Billy Ruffin--Your Turn*

Another aerial of Clifton Harbour. In the distance--Palm Island on the left, and Petit St. Vincent and Petit Martinique on the right.


----------



## billyruffn

It was 100 yards to windward of the reef at Union Is that I ran the diesel dry one day with the mainsail under it's cover. Not fun!! But we did recover and sailed on to Salt Whistle Bay on Mayreau, which is also a beautiful place.

This one should be relatively easy as it is a well-known destination for sailors and non-sailors alike.


----------



## billyruffn

Six hours and no guesses.....time for another photo and hint: no major city is further away from other major cities in the world than this one.


----------



## CS271409

Well that kinda gives it away. Never been there but - Honolulu?


----------



## billyruffn

Somehow I thought that would give it away.....The first photo is the yacht harbor in downtown Honolulu, not far from Waikiki (sp) Beach... the yacht club here allows visitors to tie up for ten days. Here's a photo down the coast from the one above. If the hint hadn't worked I'm sure this photo would have.

And CS can take it away... Aloha


----------



## CS271409

I'm having trouble posting a picture. I think I need a tutorial. I checked out Cruisingdad's guidance but got nowhere.

*Someone else feel free to take it away *while I try to figure out how to get my Mystery Pic (definitely not as far south as Hawaii) from Picasa or Photobucket to Sailnet.


----------



## billyruffn

CS. It's easy to post one and only one photo per post w/ this website. Use the "go advanced" button below. Type the message and then scroll down to "manage attachments" and it's pretty self explanatory from there. File size needs to conform to the limits stated there. I tried the photobucket routine and never could make it work.


----------



## billyruffn

Looks like CS isn't coming back....so why doesn't someone pick it up and post a new photo!


----------



## Giulietta

Billy...I'm very bored...can I post one location?? Please?


----------



## billyruffn

All yours, G....looks like a nice place. Where is it?


----------



## Giulietta

Do you know where it is?


----------



## billyruffn

I know that place -- we had the good fortune to spend a Christmas holiday just around the corner from this beach... but I'll pass and let someone else have a turn.


----------



## hphoen

Gui,

Looks like Trunk Bay, St. John, USVI to me.


----------



## Giulietta

Yep, go there once every 2 years....your turn...


----------



## hphoen

OK, let's get out of the Caribbean for a while. This one's in brackish water. A small, sleepy town with a picturesque harbor.


----------



## Faster

Eastern seaboard?


----------



## hphoen

Faster,

Yes. In fact, Eastern Shore.


----------



## Faster

OK, to narrow further, Maryland or Virginia...? ("Brackish" has me leaning towards Maryland)

This area looks like the proverbial haystack of "picturesque little harbors"....

What the hell.. I'll take a shot.

Fredericktown? This area seems like it might fit the description:


----------



## hphoen

Nice try, but no. Here's a shot from the town wharf, looking out into the anchorage. It's at the head of a tidal creek, about 5 nm from the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## hphoen

Here's a photo of the town's annual Rubber Ducky Race, held in conjunction with their Oktoberfest.


----------



## Faster

Going to try Onancock Creek, Va.

You took that picture from a bridge near the marina??

This building seems to match:]


----------



## hphoen

Faster,

You got it. 

Onancock is a quaint little village on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. It's about 30 nm east of where I used to live on the Chesapeake. Nice little anchorage, great restaurants, and a terrific bakery for fresh pastries in the morning. A great destination for sailors on the lower Chesapeake.

The building is Hopkins Brothers store, now converted into a dockside restaurant.

Good job of sleuthing! Your turn...


----------



## Faster

Thanks Hud.. I spent a bit of time looking in Maryland, due to the "brackish" clue, then realized where you hailed from and looked further south. You're "5 miles from the Bay" made Onancock look pretty good, then I found the building to match.

That whole area looks fascinating - if only the water was deeper and you had a full year's access.......

Here's a place you could go to year round, and many do esp for what's presented in the picture.


----------



## camaraderie

Hud...I "discovered" Onancock when the CG towed my family and I in after an engine problem left us disabled in the Bay a couple of decades ago. We spent a lovely few days there and the town and the people were a throwback to a gentler day. After that...it became an annual trek.
It is a good thing it is so far off the beaten track for most bay sailors...but it is a worthwhile trip for those of you in search of bay places a bit off the beaten path!


----------



## Faster

Faster said:


> Here's a place you could go to year round, and many do esp for what's presented in the picture. The foreground vessel is another popular booking here.


Just a bump....


----------



## Stillraining

She is the Canadian [email protected] Ucluelet


----------



## Faster

Stillraining said:


> She is the Canadian Princess[email protected] Ucluelet


Indeed she is... For those that don't know what/where that is, Ucluelet (pronounced YOO-KLOO-LET) is a small village on the West Coast of Vancouver Island, at the northern edge of Barkley Sound. Originally, of course, an aboriginal settlement, it is now serviced by road and attracts many visitors year round for whale watching and fishing charters.

The odds of sighting whales are pretty good, the annual grey migration passes close by, and the killer whales are semi residential. We have sighted Humpbacks ourselves in this area.

The charters (the ship is the "hotel", the boats in front are the day charter boats) generally go to some offshore banks about 25 nm off... Halibut is a big draw here, but of course salmon is king as well.

The ship offers breakfast only from 0430 to 0630, prior to the boats' departure. We missed it so had to walk up the road where we had a rather robust breakfast in - the local bowling alley  .

The Canadian Princess, permanently anchored here, is itself a museum of its era. Very nicely kept inside and out, it's a capsule of what it was like when most of the coastal travel was via steamers like her.

Ucluelet is also one of the two provisioning stops for cruisers who fight their way to Barkley Sound, either around the bottom the hard way, or as part of a counterclockwise Vancouver Island circumnavigation (the long way).

The other is historic Bamfield, previously featured on this thread.

Take it away, 'Raining....


----------



## Stillraining

OK Her we go...


----------



## djodenda

Should I.... Should I???? Do I have anything decent to post????

Maybe I should wait for a different day of the week....


----------



## Stillraining

LOL...Depends on how you found out Im told...



djodenda said:


> Should I.... Should I???? Do I have anything decent to post????
> 
> Maybe I should wait for a different time of the week....


----------



## djodenda

All right. 

Fine.

Friday Harbor.


----------



## Faster

djodenda said:


> All right.
> 
> Fine.
> 
> Friday Harbor.


Stillraining must have gone out and gotten all wet.....

I can confirm your Friday Harbour so that you can carry on if you like, djo.


----------



## hokie81

Mystic, Connecticut? (did I spell that right?)


----------



## billyruffn

No, they don't have ferries like that in Mystic. I too can confirm Faster's confirmation -- it's definitely Friday Harbor, San Juan Islands, Washington the State!

Djodenda is up!


----------



## Stillraining

Sorry guys...Just go back to the computer..

Faster PM'd me with it first...but wanted some one else to have a go at it...and taught me a trick I never new before about computers to boot...


----------



## djodenda

OK.. Here's one that's a bit different, I think....

Sorry for the quality of the scanned images. Digital cameras weren't too common when these were taken...


































Good Luck!


----------



## kwaltersmi

Ah, that's sunny and warm Detroit! The Ren Center gave it away.


----------



## djodenda

Detroit it is!

I took those pictures in the late 1980's whilst trying to convince my Southern California-born fiancee (now Admiral) to consider relocating there.

February wasn't the right time to take her for a visit, apparently, as we ultimately decided to stay in LA.

The pictures were taken from Belle Isle, an island park in the middle of the Detroit River. What I liked best about Belle Isle, is that the lake freighters would pass by very close to the shore on the way up and down the river. You could feel the power of these huge vessels as they passed by, seeming close enough to touch.

You can find out more about the Great Lakes freighters at 
Great Lakes and Seaway Shipping - BoatNerd.Com

The first picture shows another winter Belle Isle tradition, where they open up huge water faucets and allow the water to freeze and make random ice sculptures. Pretty cool.. I mean cold. I'm not sure, but I think there is a tree in there somewhere.

The last two shots are of the Detroit Yacht Club and some very hardy winter liveaboards. When I was a kid, I was always fascinated by how they could keep the water from freezing, and how cold it must be on the boats.

I picked this location/pictures to honor all the Sailnetters who live aboard as the long winter turns to spring.

Take her away, Kwaltersmi!


----------



## Faster

djodenda said:


> Detroit it is!
> 
> ...Take her away, Kwaltersmi!


David (can I call you David? )

What is the large citadel-like building on the right side of the second picture? It doesn't really stand out on GE and there are no photos there either...


----------



## djodenda

Faster:

Sure, you can call me David..

I'm pretty sure that's the old Firestone plant. Long gone, I'm sad to say.. The pictures were taken in the late 1980's .. It was probably closed by then.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Someone else can take the lead. I'm heading off with the kids on spring break..."Going to Carolina, say nice things about me. Yes, I'm going to Carolina..."


----------



## PierreMundo

Hey? 4 days no new place, 2 days no reply? 

I take it from you Kwaltersmi!

Wher is it?


----------



## Stillraining

Some where in Idaho?


----------



## PierreMundo

Close. A few sailingboats, a terrific view, a large mountainrange, snow in winter and some bears with your pick-nick.


----------



## Stillraining

Lake Coeurdalene


----------



## Stillraining

OH wait ...Flathead Lake


----------



## PierreMundo

No, 

I don't know the mountainrange along lake flathead, but when it is similar to picture below I will give a clue. It's not Idaho, but you are close.


----------



## PierreMundo

Here a view from above. The harbour in the previous picture is right in the middle, protected by a peninsula and the little islands.


----------



## Stillraining

Well If not Montana either then it has to be south, as the formations tilt the further North into Canada you go...So it would have to be Colorado or Wyoming then...As no where in Oregon or Washington Cascades looks like that..and We have thoes daisy type flowers here I dont think Nevada does..

Someone else will have to have a go at it...


----------



## buckeyesailor

Well, I know where it is, but I don't have a pic to post (trouble with the puter) so I won't say.....but it's a beautiful place.


----------



## PierreMundo

OK, It is Colter Bay, Jackson Lake, Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming. A great area when going to Yellowstone from the South.

Here an easy one. Where is it?


----------



## buckeyesailor

i KNEW that!.......

the only one so far.....


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes and unfortunately you ramain the only one  , congrads! 
I picked up the thread from Kwaltersmi 2 days ago so we could move on, but it looks nobody likes to put in a new picture here. No questions and no guesses except from you Buckyesailor. Thanks and I hope someone will take it soon.

Where is it?


----------



## Stillraining

Ya. Buckeye I guess I was so far off I didnt count..


----------



## Stillraining

Ummmm...Im going to say ..right next to here...Yes..yes thats it for sure...  

You sure have a funny sense of EASY...


----------



## TrueBlue

> Here an easy one. Where is it?


Hey - I recognize that place and have anchored off that shore many times. Let's see . . . Mackeral Cove in Jamestown RI, Black Point on the Sakonnet River, Cuttyhunk outer harbor, Katama Bay-MV, New Harbor on Block Island, Patience Island-RI, and just about anywhere along New England's rocky coastline . . . 

The Beneteau really narrows it down though.


----------



## PierreMundo

Stillraining, my mistake. Sorry I forgot you. You where close.

At least there is some action now.

Pierre


----------



## PierreMundo

Since this place is visited only by a handfull of (american) sailers every year it's not an easy one  . So, I will give you a little clue. It's in the caribbean, has a lot of bareboat companies around it and some boulders in the picture are 40ft long.


----------



## Stillraining

That would be Big Boulder Cove...right next to the stream I posted..


----------



## PierreMundo

Close again! One more try and we have our own tread  

Lets go back to the game and see the (sailing)world from the computer.


----------



## buckeyesailor

Pierre,

When I said "the only one so far" I meant that was the only pic I could put a name with......

My foreign experience is pretty limited so most shots are just dreams........


----------



## PierreMundo

Buckeyesailor: Yeh, I got on the wrong leg. The fun is that you see a lot of different places and often you can point them with a little googleling around. Good luck


----------



## billyruffn

Is it the place where Gordian virgins take a bath?


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes Billy, It's the Baths near Spanish Town, Virgin Gorda in the BVI (Tortola area). One of BVI's major tourist attraction. A great place to spend a day for snorkling and relaxing. 

It's yours Billy,
Pierre


----------



## billyruffn

OK.... what's the name of bridge and where is it?


----------



## KODAD

Bridge of the Americas, Panama Canal?


----------



## billyruffn

Ding! Ding! Ding! --- the winner is KODAD! 

The shot above is what you see when they open the last lock in the Panama Canal. The Pacific is still 3-4 miles ahead. There's a tradition that sailors must throw a nickel (5 US cents) overboard as they pass under the bridge. The "give away" hint was the tire on deck at the lower left of the photo -- in a PanCanal transit you need 10 of these -- 5 each side.

The shot below is the bridge from another angle.

Take it away, Kodad!


----------



## KODAD

not my photo, but a nice destination!


----------



## djodenda

Two Harbors, Catalina Island


----------



## KODAD

can i call you david? exactamundo--and maybe one of the fastest responses in this threads history!!! Take it away---


----------



## djodenda

Sure, you can... 

OK... I've got a "standard" one, but I'm going to dig up something....

Please hold.


----------



## rkfitz

tick.tick.tick.tick.


----------



## djodenda

Thanks for holding....


----------



## Faster

The marina at Edmonds, WA?


----------



## djodenda

Faster said:


> The marina at Edmonds, WA?


Yes, it is...

The picture was taken by my wife from the Kenmore Air seaplane returning from Lopez Island in the San Juans.

One of the great things about cruising up here is that you can get a seaplane to pick you up almost anywhere and transport you to either downtown Seattle, or the north end of Lake Washington, which is about 10 minutes from my house.

I've found that about a week is the most the four of us are good for on the boat, so I've taken to sending my crew home early. This also allows me to sail home a bit more aggressively than I would with them aboard.

My plan for this summer's big cruise is to wander through the islands up to Nanaimo, and swap crews. I'm hoping to be gone for two weeks this time.

As far as the Port of Edmonds is concerned, it is a very nice marina, that won "Marina of the Year" in 2006, whatever that means.

In the 1990s, a large snowstorm collapsed most of the boat sheds, which required a rebuild of the marina. It's mostly new now, and very nice.

Although the management is a bit overly "rules-bound", it is a great place to keep your boat or just stop overnight. Edmonds is an interesting, walkable town, with nice (and bad) restaurants, a small movie theater, and lots of charm.

The marina is home to tenuki, blt2ski, and myself, along with other, inactive Sailnetters.

Port of Edmonds

She's all yours, Faster!


----------



## Faster

Thanks David

I have to say that Washington State has BC beat all to hell on the marina front. Your marinas are VERY impressive. I wonder what your rates are like to support all that infrastructure.

We wandered out onto the pier after spending the night in a nearby motel on our way to Poulsbo, where we found our current boat, and stopped there too, for fuel, when my son and I brought his new-to-him Ranger 29 from Tacoma to Vancouver in a 31 hour non stop delivery in mid-March (going through the "ditch" at LaConner with a full moon was quite magical)

Here's another magical place, though difficult to anchor due to depth it is almost always calm.










Here's a landmark that may help to pinpoint the location:










and here's the view as you head north around the corner:


----------



## TrueBlue

Looks like somewhere in the PNW - but have never been that far north on the left coast. I must say though, the scenery is absolutely spectacular . . . water looks *very* cold; but still, the mountains-to-the-sea landscape is breathtaking.


----------



## djodenda

Faster said:


> I wonder what your rates are like to support all that infrastructure.


Wonder no more....

http://www.portofedmonds.org/docs/rates/08open.pdf


----------



## erps

Nutz. I've seen that cabin before and I think it was between Roscoe Bay and Tenedos, but I can't remember the name of the Island.


----------



## Faster

erps said:


> Nutz. I've seen that cabin before and I think it was between Roscoe Bay and Tenedos, but I can't remember the name of the Island.


I'll bet you have seen that cabin, but your memory is playing tricks..... Not where you're thinking. (but I'll bet you've been there! )


----------



## Faster

The first picture I used (shown again below) was taken around 2:30 pm... note the boat is completely in shadow already - on a cloudless day.
This has some bearing on this cove's name... and its a stopover on the way to a spiritual place.


----------



## Stillraining

That turn the corner shot looks like right outside Maple Bay..I cant recall that cabin anywhere though..


----------



## Faster

Stillraining said:


> That turn the corner shot looks like right outside Maple Bay..I cant recall that cabin anywhere though..


Not as far upcoast as Erps was thinking, but not in the Gulf Islands either. We are, of course, in BC and other than the small islands everything you see is Mainland.

Getting warm....


----------



## Faster

OK, all you PNWers who cruise our waters, get out your cruising guides and charts and suss this one out!!

It's somewhere in this GE image:


----------



## erps

Well, we've been to Harmony Islands in that area and Egmont. Each place we stayed in Egmont was at a dock though. That might help someone else with a guide book to guess the final spot. We passed through a little anchorage between the two Islands where Aggamemnon and Jervis Inlet come together, but I don't have a chart to name that spot. That might put it in early afternoon shade through.


----------



## Stillraining

OK somewhere in Princess Louisa inlet but I know not where..I thought those mountains looked bigger then the foot hills around maple bay...But it amazing how similar it looks...No High tension wires though.....Maybe Hardy Island


----------



## Faster

erps said:


> ......We passed through a little anchorage between the two Islands where Aggamemnon and Jervis Inlet come together, but I don't have a chart to name that spot. That might put it in early afternoon shade through.


That's good enough for me, Ray.

The cove is close to the one you describe - it's at the "corner" of the first reach up to Princess Louisa and Jervis, kind of kitty korner from Egmont.

Its called "Dark Cove" and has two abandoned cabins, on of which I showed, the other a once-substantial house hidden behind a screen of trees. In the northwest most corner of the bay is a large log cabin resort of some kind. It was active when we were there two summers ago.

Though deep there's a ledge near the old cabins (50 ft or so) where you can anchor and it's a great jump off point for the trek up to Princess Louisa.










Take it away, Ray!


----------



## erps

These pictures were taken just last week. I'll save a third with a locally well known restaurant in it if no one gets it right away.









Wouldn't it be neat to have your boat hanging off the front of your house?


----------



## Stillraining

Montlake cut Bridge


----------



## erps

> The cove is close to the one you describe - it's at the "corner" of the first reach up to Princess Louisa and Jervis, kind of kitty korner from Egmont.


Ron, have you ever anchored in the next real big bay to the N.E. at the start of the next reach? IIRC it might be called Vancouver Bay? I tried to get the wife to stay there last trip up, but the gunkholing book said it wasn't much of a spot for overnight.


----------



## erps

Oh man, that was fast. I was going to save this picture for sailors out of the area of Ray's Boat House (no relation). Your turn Scott.


----------



## Stillraining

You forgot to tell them that it burn to the ground a few years back...The old one looked way better...OK give me a minute..


----------



## Stillraining

Ok Here you go


----------



## Stillraining

NO Guesses...Heres another shot...


----------



## billyruffn

Looks like a Canadian light house...and the clear cut in the background of the first shot looks like BC forest mgmt. practice.* Exactly, where it is I have no idea.

(* If it's Washington State, then the US Forest Service is to blame and my apologies to our neighbors to the north.  )


----------



## Faster

Billy - I suspect it's a Washington state lighthouse - the San Juan islands are much drier than those in BC, but even the southernmost Gulf Islands have extensive dry grass "meadows" as shown in the picture... and if not natural are most likely caused by early homesteaders rather than by today's loggers.

Edit: I found it quite easily..... but will let someone else take it as we'll be away for a bit.


----------



## billyruffn

OK, mea culpa! An underserved snarky comment!

Edit: To clairfy -- I was referring to my snarky comment. Faster would never make a snarky comment, he's too polite for that.


----------



## erps

Used to be good abalone diving there, although it was critical to time the dive at slack water, as the currents really rip on that turn.


----------



## Stillraining

erps said:


> Used to be good abalone diving there, although it was critical to time the dive at slack water, as the currents really rip on that *turn.*


Here I highlighted Rays...hint

And Heres another...."Next stop Sidney"


----------



## billyruffn

OK, I'll get this thread back on the front page....

WA 13. Turn Point Lighthouse, 
Stuart Island, Washington
(in the San Juans)

Right out of Google....


----------



## billyruffn

OK, at the risk of Cam banning me, let's liven this up....

This is a place where it is possible to go by boat (but not in a big boat) and where sailors hang out... but most of us probably wouldn't want to get caught there by "the Admirals".

(Just so I'm safe w/ my admiral, I got the photo on the net and when I was there it was only to look).


----------



## Stillraining

Bourbon street New Orleans ( Where The girls use to swing out over the street )


----------



## billyruffn

Wrong continent...but you've got the spirit of the place.


----------



## KODAD

Amsterdam's a pretty good sized city---it'd be pretty tough to figure out exactly which canal this is---wait, I think I know that guy in the t-shirt!!!


----------



## billyruffn

Ok, Kodad.....that's close enough. We wouldn't want the guy in the tee shirt identified.

Here's another shot of this retail district with the merchandise on display.

I was hoping the USPirate might chime in on this one...something tells me he might know a thing or two about places like this .

Kodad has successfully identified the Amsterdam Red Light District, so it's over to him.

PS. Gui's record breaking thread is now back on the first page of the forum, where it belongs -- so all's right with the world.


----------



## Stillraining

Are thoes real Girls in the windows advertising?

Puts a whole new view to the term "Window shopping"


----------



## KODAD

The bridge is the key to this one....


----------



## KODAD

it's in the pacific---


----------



## billyruffn

Which side? It's a big place. The vehicles make me think it's the east side.


----------



## Stillraining

Hilo, Hawaii


----------



## KODAD

close--here's a GE shot---get some 'original' shave ice here!


----------



## thesnort

That's Haleiwa, HI. I've never seen it from that angle, but recognized it immediately.


----------



## Stillraining

Oh ya!! Thats what I meant just spelled it wrong...


----------



## KODAD

Haleiwa is correct-- not much portage on the north shore of Oahu, but this is a really cool little town-- take it away snort--


----------



## thesnort

http://myspace-594.vo.llnwd.net/00008/49/56/8736594_l.jpg
Well, I hope this myspace owner doesn't mind me lifting a photo I found through google image. 
At any rate, this is a harbor I know pretty well.


----------



## Faster

Here's thesnort's pic:


----------



## thesnort

Thank you for that, Faster.


----------



## Faster

OK - we can't let this thread die before we get to 100,000 views...... So to narrow it down, are we in North America? Vegetation, terrain and coastline makes me think west coast, maybe California.... good sized river, smallish airport - hmmm


----------



## erps

Evidence of current and recent clear cutting, very green, some urban sprawl up on the hillsides and the town looks like it doing okay with the marina. I'd second Faster's guess, only maybe northern California or Oregon. I can't think of anything that looks like that in my state of Washington.


----------



## tjvanginkel

I believe the town is Brookings in Southern Oregon.


----------



## Faster

I think you've got it, T! I thought I had scanned the whole Oregon coast but I missed it. Confirmation below...









You can wait for thesnort if you like, but I'd say you're confirmed good to go next.


----------



## thesnort

Take it away, TJ!


----------



## tjvanginkel

*Here we go*

Okay, The first photo is obviously looking down onto the the harbour the second photo is looking north west ish. On different days.


----------



## Faster

Might the first pic be from a race, the 2008 edition of which is coming up soon???


----------



## erps

Looks kind of like Ganges Harbor to me.


----------



## tjvanginkel

*It is indeed Ganges Harbour*

You got it erps.

The first photo is the start of the Round Saltspring race as Faster alluded to.
This is a three day event that is lots of fun!

See link for more information. This years dates are May 16-18

Round Saltspring 2008

A small plug for our annual local event. Of which I am merely a participant!

Regards TJ


----------



## erps

We went here for our 25th anniverary. I little too hoity-toity for me, but I did my best not to wipe my nose on my shirt sleeve while visiting.


----------



## Stillraining

Rosario.....

Faster...We got past up by a few j boats as we were playing Trawler a couple years ago...One tacked within 40 or 50' of our stern he obviously knew what he was doing...I'll see if I can find a picture of him you might know him..


----------



## Stillraining

Try this one


----------



## erps

I think I bought ice cream there after walking over from Garden Bay. Is that Hospital Bay, Pender Harbor?


----------



## Faster

You may well have bought ice cream there, Ray, but it was not quite so far north!


----------



## Stillraining

Here is another hint...The building in the background is a Restaurant..


----------



## erps

It's kind of pretty, where ever it is. We were in Secret Cove one time, although I had my head in the bilge doing an oil change while the wife did laundry ashore. That's about the only other place I can think of that has a rocky hill behind the building like that. 

Ron seems to have a handle on it, so it's probably up there in the great white north.


----------



## Stillraining

OK Last hint then Fastner take it away...South of Chamanois..north of Sidney


----------



## erps

Nope, we haven't been to Maple Bay yet. I just found a whole bunch of new places to check out though. There were some neat looking spots on G.E. next waterways south (Cowichan Bay). We did the trip from Chemanius to Portland Island one time but went right on by Maple Bay. 44 more posts to go to make 3000 with this thread. Is it going to make it?


----------



## Faster

erps said:


> Nope, we haven't been to Maple Bay yet. I just found a whole bunch of new places to check out though. There were some neat looking spots on G.E. next waterways south (Cowichan Bay). We did the trip from Chemanius to Portland Island one time but went right on by Maple Bay. 44 more posts to go to make 3000 with this thread. Is it going to make it?


Here's one more post on the march.... I'd like to see 100K views too before this is over. We need new blood and new pictures.

That whole area from Cow Bay up through Sansum narrows and up to Chemanius is pretty nice. Sansum is one of those narrows that can be managed most tides, it can slow you done but really isn't like the others (current -wise) but it's an interesting sail as it snakes around. Maple Bay is part way through. There is an interesting bay on Saltspring across from Maple Bay, and on the way is Saltspring's Musgrave Landing, former home to the very accomplished and well known Myles and Beryl Smeeton and their circumnavigator Tzu Haing.

Chemanius, of course, is a major tourist stop with it's muraled building all over town. Also the birthplace of the "Spirit of Chemanius", a square rigged ship built there and put into service with SALTS (Sail and Life Training Society) which also ran the Robertson II and the boat built at Expo 86 (its name escapes me at the moment)

The yard around Maple Bay's Birds Eye cove marina is interesting, many brightly painted exhibits of marine paraphernalia, some of which is evident in Raining's first pic.

Often transient/reciprocal moorage can also be arranged just to the north at the MBYC, a venerable old club with good facilities, reminiscent of the "golden age of yachting" era.

Sorry to run on so. Ray, you're up!


----------



## erps

We've dropped the lunch hook here (the bight to the right) a couple of times to wait out the fog. There's room for one boat, maybe two if you're friendly. It's not on the typical tourist itineary.


----------



## Stillraining

Iceberg Point , Lopez Island...I dont have my chart and I cant remember the name of the cove....Gets rougher then a Cob out there at times and Im looking forward to this being one of our training grounds once my crew gets there sea legs for sailing..

Here is a plate of typical fair at Maple Bay...This is what crusing is all about to my Girls...


----------



## Stillraining

OK...This should be an easy one and maybe bring in some new blood from further away to gander a guess..One of my favorite pictures I ever took

I have to go to work so If someone can verify the Guess..Just take it away..


----------



## djodenda

Hey... We're going there tomorrow! Our 20th anniversary. Wish we were sailing, but are taking the Kenmore Air seaplane, Flight 330 there instead....

Sorry I can't play, as I have no pictures, and will be away from computers, but, perhaps the information might be useful to other participants...

Great picture!

David


----------



## Giulietta

Is that Victoria, BC??

eheheheheh


----------



## jrd22

Great picture, the Empress should use it as a post card. Looks like you're up Alex.


----------



## erps

> Hey... We're going there tomorrow! Our 20th anniversary.


Congradulations.


----------



## djodenda

erps said:


> Congradulations.


Thank you... I think we will get lucky on the weather...

One less post to go until 100,000!

David


----------



## Faster

jrd22 said:


> Great picture, the Empress should use it as a post card. Looks like you're up Alex.


Sorry to be picky, John, but I think that would be the BC legislature, not the Empress. The Empress is on the left of this picture; the Legislature is just out of view to the right:

(but you're right, Stillraining's shot is a beaut!)


----------



## erps

We tied up there in 2005 in our previous boat a Catalina 34. It was the most I ever paid for moorage, but we had a great time. The street entertainers, walking around town during a warm evening and walking down to the hotel on the point where we honeymooned in 1978.


----------



## Stillraining

Bump...OK somebody take this


----------



## Giulietta

Ok...

where is this????

It's very very pretty and very very old....

It is being reconstructed as we speak...hint..the guy in the horse statue is Empreror Maximiliano of MExico....and the reason why its Maximiliano is very very funny..indeed....I will tell you once someone gets this place. I have been there


----------



## Zanshin

this is a picture from Lisbon, in a small country called "Portugal" that few people have heard about and most Americans place somewhere near Korea on the map  Some guy called Vasco da Gamma, who got lost in a boat, is on the memorial as well. If my Latin remembery serves me correctly, the inscription states "To the virtues of the great ones, to serve all knowledge. Paid for by the people." I like the last part "p.p.d." (Pecunia. Publica. Dicatum) - that was a precursor to today's signage "your government dollars at work..."


----------



## Giulietta

Zanshin said:


> this is a picture from Lisbon, in a small country called "Portugal" that few people have heard about and most Americans place somewhere near Korea on the map  Some guy called Vasco da Gamma, who got lost in a boat, is on the memorial as well. If my Latin remembery serves me correctly, the inscription states "To the virtues of the great ones, to serve all knowledge. Paid for by the people." I like the last part "p.p.d." (Pecunia. Publica. Dicatum) - that was a precursor to today's signage "your government dollars at work..."


Yes..It's the TERREIRO DO PACO or PRACA DO COMERCIO See here

The funny story is that when they ordered the statue to a French foundry, the same company was making a statue of Maximilian of Mexico to send to Mexico.

On its way, the boat carrying both statues docked in Lisbon, downloaded the statue and proceeded to Mexico...

The statue was protected by a wood cradle until such time the pedestal, in stone was built..which took a while..

In the mean time...the boat took off and delivered its second statue in Mexico...

When they built the statue monument, some people said the uniform of the King looked different....

They confused the statues at the boat...thus you are looking at MAximilian..the loser Emperor they shot in Mexico, and not the Portuguese King...somwehere in Mexico (as the second statue was never hoisted because the Mexicans hated him), lied King Jose of Portugal...ehehehe

You're next...Zan..how did you recognize it?? have you been there?


----------



## Zanshin

I haven't been to Portugal - yet. But someday in about 3 years when my sail takes me through the Med I will have that chance! I looked at the clues in the picture and used those, along with Google!, to narrow down the monument and it's location. That story about the statue is a good one.

Here are 2 pictures of a bridge over a well-known body of water in an exotic location:


----------



## Giulietta

I have been there it's Turkey, the Istanbul bridge. The Bosphorous bridge called Mehemet Bridge.

I worked once at Izmit, and stayed near the bridge in a place called Kadikoy


----------



## Zanshin

Giu - That was too fast; I thought that it would take a while for most people to narrow down the location, and had a couple of pictures of Istanbul stored on my system to use as hints... ahh well... the helm is yours again!


----------



## Giulietta

Sorry Zan...

OK..here is a really hard one...I show a series of photos all around..


----------



## Zanshin

I have no idea - big breakwater, big sheltered harbour with only sailboats in sight, lighthouse/tower on one side and what looks like a beach with palms on the other - but the lush vegetation around the cliffs tells of a different climate. Tiled houses and steps leading down the cliffs. Perhaps another Portuguese location?


----------



## thesnort

Mar Menor? Just throwing out a guess there.


----------



## Giulietta

no...I said it was hard...and you need to have been there to see it...


----------



## Faster

Getting awfully close to 300/100,000!

Portimao, Portugal?? I think we've been here before...


----------



## Giulietta

Yes...sorry but my extra large inventory of coastal photos is gone, and all I have are the ones from my summer vacation last year...

Faster, your turn


----------



## Faster

Here's what will probably be an instantly recognized landmark... esp for anyone who's been here....


----------



## Faster

Time for a hint? Here's another pic from inside the harbour, at the entrance of which this distinctive headland is.










Over 99,000 views.... getting there.


----------



## billyruffn

Faster, I think the last photo is the top secret, cleverly disguised Anti-Ballistic Missle Battery at Nelson's Dock Yard, English Harbour, Antigua.


----------



## djodenda

100,000!!!!!

Wow!!

Thanks to all contributors, and especially Alex!

(Or am I being TOO nice?)

David


----------



## Faster

billyruffn said:


> Faster, I think the last photo is the top secret, cleverly disguised Anti-Ballistic Missle Battery at Nelson's Dock Yard, English Harbour, Antigua.


And here I thought it was the Phallic Voodoo Institute.... in any event, your are of course correct. The "Pillars of Hercules" stand at the harbour entrance, opposite the original fortification. I'm told that the structure in the second pic was in fact the sail loft for Nelsons fleet... it had a roof, lost during a hurricane at some point.

Happy to have reached 100,00 views, close to 3000 posts. Thanks to all who have kept this going, and to Giu for starting the whole thing!

Billy, you're up.


----------



## sgkuhner

*an anchorage in paradise*

Sorry for barging in before I had a chance to answer correctly but I couldn't resist this anchorage


----------



## sgkuhner

*another view*

this view is from the port sideof the boat.


----------



## Faster

Pretty sure we've done this one before.. somewhere in the Marquesas?


----------



## Stillraining

Looks like where they filmed the original King Kong...How was the berry juice


----------



## sgkuhner

Good; but where in the Marquesas


----------



## kwaltersmi

Possibly Hiva Oa?


----------



## billyruffn

sgkuhner,

Glad you picked it up. I've been busy. You keep the thread running with your photos.


----------



## sgkuhner

No it is not Hiva Oa. Hiva Oa doesn't have the dramatic cliff on the north side of the bay. Actually Hanamenu Bay on the north side of Hiva Oa does have some dramatic cliffs but they would be on the starboard side of the boat when anchored. Guess again.


----------



## calamitas

*Luneburg, Nova Scotia*

Luneburg, Nova Scotia


----------



## sgkuhner

It is not Nova Scotia, I have already admitted that it is in the Marquesas; now the question is "Where in the Marquesas is it?"


----------



## Idiens

Bay of Virgins, Hanavave, Fatu Hiva


----------



## sgkuhner

Give that man a cigar! You are right; it is Hanavave Bay on Fatu Hiva. You must have been there. When was it?


----------



## Idiens

sgkuhner said:


> Give that man a cigar! You are right; it is Hanavave Bay on Fatu Hiva. You must have been there. When was it?


This morning, flying Google Earth.

OK - try this one. It's not Hong Kong.


----------



## Zanshin

with tides like that it must be in the Caribbean somewhere  Actually, it is probably somewhere in the UK, but that doesn't narrow it down enough.


----------



## Giulietta

The wood pice of crap with the Luftwaffe eagle on it I don't know, but the grey hull on the left is an OVNI, made of aluminium.


----------



## sgkuhner

Given the tide and the quay, it could be North Head on Grand Manan Island in the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## Idiens

Zanshin is closest with his second guess.


----------



## Idiens

Zooming back a bit, this is the image, junk in centre field.


----------



## Idiens

Too hard huh?!

Here's the view from outside the harbour - it can be matched on GE.


----------



## Zanshin

Is it on the river Mersey?


----------



## Idiens

No, not on the Mersey. The last picture was taken from the sea.


----------



## sgkuhner

Since no one has made a guess on the last place for a while, I am going to post two new pictures. It took us about a week of day sailing from the first picture to get to the second picture. Can you guess where they are?


----------



## Giulietta

Gee Faster..it's a bit hard when the first photo shows a boat in the tundra and the second one any features are coverd by a rusty cargo ship...

Maybe a little more??


----------



## Idiens

Looks vaguely like the Suez canal


----------



## sgkuhner

Well gee, that didn't take very long. The first picture was taken while we were anchored in a marsa along on the coast of Sudan and the second was at the yacht club at Port Suez on the Red Sea side of the Suez canal. The freighter probably gave it away.


----------



## Idiens

I sailed it twice. Looks different from the deck of Windrush or Urania.

Going back to the last but one place. Here's a shot looking East towards the sea. (well, more North than East actually).


----------



## kwaltersmi

That's a monster tide. However, I still have no idea. You're too worldly for this sailor.


----------



## Idiens

Yes about 4.5 m of tide usually, not so much as in say Jersey with 10 m. I couldn't get in or out of this harbour at low tide, only about 1.5 m in the entrance, but they have dredge since.

I guess there are not enough Brits about to nail this one, so to make it easier for the GE fans, think North Sea, East coast, Scotland.


----------



## Faster

Giulietta said:


> Gee Faster..it's a bit hard when the first photo shows a boat in the tundra and the second one any features are coverd by a rusty cargo ship...
> 
> Maybe a little more??


Hey... not my pictures!! Do we need to send you some London Drugs reading glasses???


----------



## Stillraining

Looks like a tight squeeze for passing boats with a ebb or flood running where ever it is...possibly some castle?


----------



## PierreMundo

Never been there but it looks like Eyemouth.


----------



## Idiens

Spot on Pierre. Your turn.

Eyemouth is a very busy fishing port (I avoided the pics with the fishing boats, as they are mostly clearly marked as from Eyemouth.) When there's enough water over the bar, the fishing boats charge out at full speed. That entrance gets quite busy.

However, the harbour master welcomes yachts, as the (over) fishing trade is dying fast. They have good facilities and good restaurants (well, at least one  )


----------



## PierreMundo

Bedankt Larus,

Here a new one, where is it?


----------



## sgkuhner

is it going up the Guardiana River on the border between Portugal and Spain?


----------



## Idiens

I thought the Oresund bridge, but it would have be an unusually low water to see the bastions.

So how about the Penang bridge?


----------



## Giulietta

sgkuhner said:


> is it going up the Guardiana River on the border between Portugal and Spain?


Actually its GUADIANA, not Guardiana..

And that is not in the Guadiana, the Guadian bridge (the new one) is this, and the suspended bridge is smaller..see here


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi, No it's not over the Guardiana River, this one is much longer. And it's also not the Oresund bridge, although he looks very similar. Try the other side of the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## Giulietta

GUADIANA..not Guardina...


----------



## PierreMundo

Thanks Alex,

Now were are sure you were not asleep, or sailing. Actualy, why not?

Pierre


----------



## Giulietta

Because I am working to be able to go home tomorrow and sail....need new sails you know...


----------



## sgkuhner

Gui (or is your real name Alex?) I can't believe that I didn't catch my poor spelling of Guadiana; escepically since I pronounce it Gwa di ana. You see, eu falo portuguesa com um sotaque Brasilera. Mais meu ortographia e muito mau. I never noticed that your location is Estoril. Kitty and I were in Cascais in September 2003 and then spent the winter in Lagos. We absolutely love Portugal and the Portuguese people. BTW I used to work for a Brazilian investment bank called Garantia and was in Brazil on average one week per month for about eight years.


----------



## Faster

sgkuhner said:


> Gui (or is your real name Alex?) I can't believe that I didn't catch my poor spelling of Guadiana...


Uh.. sg... it's GIU, not GUI.... look out, you'll be getting another blast!


----------



## Giulietta

sgkuhner said:


> Gui (or is your real name Alex?) I can't believe that I didn't catch my poor spelling of Guadiana; escepically since I pronounce it Gwa di ana. You see, eu falo portuguesa com um sotaque Brasilera. Mais meu ortographia e muito mau. I never noticed that your location is Estoril. Kitty and I were in Cascais in September 2003 and then spent the winter in Lagos. We absolutely love Portugal and the Portuguese people. BTW I used to work for a Brazilian investment bank called Garantia and was in Brazil on average one week per month for about eight years.


Show me a pic of your boat, I will tell you if I remember seeing you..you were in the marina or moored outside in the bay?

Yes...you do need to work on your Portuguese (G)


----------



## PierreMundo

I guess all the 3020+ replies were on the wrong tread or did I miss a recent name change  ?

O.K. Where is this bridge?


----------



## KODAD

Tampa Bay Sunshine Skyway


----------



## PierreMundo

Ha Kodad,

Yes, It's the Sunshine Skyway Bridge enclosing Tampa Bay. It's so called the longest bridge with a cable-stayed main span (1200ft) with a length of 5.5 miles and is part of the I-275 connecting St.Peterburg and Manatee County Florida. It has a clearance of 175ft. All you know I think, because you live nearby.

It's yours.


----------



## sgkuhner

Alex, here are two pictures of Tamure. One is when we were on the hard at Sopamar Marina in Lagos and the other was taken by a friend while we were at sea.


----------



## buckeyesailor

You're going home tomorrow Alex?.......

So, I guess I STILL owe you a dinner eh?.......sorry I didn't get over there. I've been under the weather for the past week......(two ER visits, but much better now)


----------



## KODAD

don't have any pics---got a new computer and haven't uploaded any yet--i'll pass to the next pic poster


----------



## Giulietta

I'll post for you...this will be one of my last posts here, as I am returning home tomorrow..

This place is the town where a great boat was built..




























If I don't come here till Monday afternoon to say who's got it right, take it away from me, someone..BYE!!


----------



## PierreMundo

Alex,

It's Veneza Portuquesa. Better known as Aveiro.  

Pierre


----------



## PierreMundo

Alex,

Beach houses are in Costa Nova do Prado? Right?

I stayed there once. 

Pierre


----------



## Giulietta

Yes...you dirty Bastardo Sujo.....you are right...

My boat was built across from those houses, (there are hundreds of them there)...in Gafanha da Encarnacao.

Then because of draft needed to pass under the bridge at high tide...but because of the mast height, the reunion between the two was done on the other side of the bridge...

you can see those houses on some of these photos..


----------



## PierreMundo

Sorry, I recogniced the beach houses inmediately.

I didn't know, the Delmar Conde warff is so close. Nice pics and so new. Wauw.

When I stayed in Costa Nova do Prado in one of the wooden private houses 15 years ago , even than it was back in time. No running water. A can and a bucket in a beautifull cabinet.

Thats Portugal. A lot of intresting history and a lot of other good things. Every year I'v a fresh supply from Portugal of Piri-Piri for the *Chicken Piri-Piri*. Whats a BBQ without it? Or I have to take it by myself or they bring it to Curacao.

Back to the game. Where is it?


----------



## sailaway21

Fort Jefferson, Dry Tortugas.

It's where Dr. Samuel Mudd was imprisoned after treating John Wilkes Booth's broken leg after Booth assasinated Abraham Lincoln. 

Post another photo on me.


----------



## PierreMundo

Sailaway you have it. It's Fort Jefferson.

It's Yours!


----------



## sailaway21

Please take my turn as I have nothing to offer at this time.


----------



## Zanshin

I'll jump in again on this one:


----------



## Zanshin

Ok, one more picture from a different angle:


----------



## Faster

Was the first picture taken near midnight, perhaps? Beautiful shots, by the way.....


----------



## Zanshin

I can't take credit for the good shots - those aren't mine. It does stay light in this location for a long time, though; and this location is certainly not part of the "barefoot cruising route". Nice people and lots of Americans as well. I was certain someone would recognize the sculpture right away.


----------



## sailhog

Baffin Island?


----------



## Zanshin

No, not Baffin Island but the hemisphere is spot on! (Thanks for the name, it gave me some nice Googleing to do - 5th largest island in the world... I had no idea)


----------



## ArgleBargle

Reykjavik i think (iceland)? 

never been there but had considered vacationing (not sailing) there & have seen the pics.


----------



## Zanshin

ArgleBargle - you got it, those pictures are of Reykjavik Harbor and the thread is now in your capable hands !!


----------



## ArgleBargle

I am away in calgary on business and only have a few pics on my notebook & cellphone, sorry for the quality:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Faster

Might be a certain customs clearing location in the PNW......


----------



## ArgleBargle

yes, i'm sure you know it. interesting piece of trivia is that when it was rebuilt in 2003, it turns out it was on an indian burial ground and the developer apparently without permission disintrerred numerous human remains, including '50 corpses' so if you're there, i'd lock your hatches. digging up buried indians to build a hotel, at least in the movies, does not usually lead to good things.

apologies again for the crappy pics - its all i have on my phone and laptop until i get home. here are some 'borrowed' public domain pics, not mine


----------



## Idiens

Hey Cam, CD, what killed this thread?


----------



## Idiens

*What happened?*

Am I the only one to miss this? About a week off the end of the thread is missing.

Here's and expression of grief.


----------



## billyruffn

The immediate cause of the threads demise appears to be photos of somewhere no one but the poster knows. Boats, docks and trees --- obviously somewhere in the PNW, but it is a big place with lots of boats, docks and trees. Secondary cause is probably everyone running out of photos. I guess we all need to go sailing and take some more. 

I don't think anyone will mind if someone wants to post a new locale. It's just a tad hard to place the photo of good ol' Alpha Action above. I wonder who left the container on his bow?


----------



## billyruffn

I take that back....the photo was taken somewhere in Japan. There are more, some very interesting at

2007 Nightmare M/V Alpha Action

As we used to say in the Navy: A collision at sea can ruin your day!


----------



## ArgleBargle

sorry, i guess that wasnt a great one. it wa Bedwell Harbour/Poet's Cove/South Pender Island British Columbia. they dug up an indian burial ground and covered up that fact to build it apparently. someone else please go ahead.


----------



## Idiens

Odd - I thought that one had already been solved.


----------



## Ilenart

Here is another location to restart this thread. It is a hard one so here are plenty of hints.


Its an island
the last shot is on the other side of the island
It's a long way from most of the other photos (check out where I live)




























If know one guesses by tomorrow I'll add some more hints.


----------



## sailingdog

Very pretty photos. BTW, is the boat a Farr design???

Here's a WAG... Dirk Hartog Island


----------



## Ilenart

Give the man a prize! Dirk Hartog island it is. That went quick I thought it would take forever. Sailingdog, your turn.

How did you guess? It's a long way from New England.

Yep, the yacht is a Farr 7500.


----------



## sailingdog

Damn.... that was pure dumb luck...I just used google earth to look at western australia...and picked that island...but it was actually my second guess...I was originally going to pick Dorre Island, but a hunch said it was Dirk Hartog Island, so I went with my hunch....

LOL...

Be a few minutes while I dig up a photo. 

Ok... Here's the photo... bonus points if you can name the lighthouse like structure on the left.


----------



## TrueBlue

SD,
I shouldn't respond to this thread, since I have a busy day ahead and have run out of my personal photos of "new" places we've sailed to.

But, couldn't resist since that lighthouse looks very much like one in Narragansett Bay. Is it the Plum Beach Lighthouse in the west passage, just north of the Jamestown Bridge?

Recently restored - here's the before -










And the after . . .


----------



## TrueBlue

Actually - on closer inspection, your lighthouse structure looks taller.


----------



## sailingdog

Nope... sorry TB... not the Plum Beach Lighthouse.


----------



## craigtoo

Duxbury Pier Light? 

Plymouth.


----------



## sailingdog

Nope... Wrong again...


----------



## billyruffn

Dawg, 

Help us out here -- N or S of the Cape Cod Canal?


----------



## Dzedzej

Goose Rocks?


----------



## sailingdog

South of Cape Cod Canal. East of Long Island Sound.


----------



## papazulu

just thinking out loud?. Not Latimer Reef light north of Fishers Island. Too small and too close to land.


----------



## papazulu

how about a hint. On the south part of the Cape or around the barrier islands of Rhode Island ?.


----------



## sailingdog

Neither...  The land in the photo is not Cape Cod or Rhode Island.  The charted depth at the lighthouse is about 14 ft.  That should help.



papazulu said:


> how about a hint. On the south part of the Cape or around the barrier islands of Rhode Island ?.


----------



## Faster

SD's a pretty wily guy.. (coyote blood, perhaps?) and pretty careful with his words... "Lighthouse-like structure" makes me think this is not an active lighthouse......

My question is: Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## sailingdog

It is an active navigation beacon.   Good question though... 

To help out, I'll answer...Sunset.


----------



## Faster

Here's a bit of a WAG.... Borden Flats, near Fall River? Not sure it totally fits your parameters...


----------



## sailingdog

Nope... sorry Faster... not Borden Flats..  BTW, you're actually pretty close on the name, but no cigar.


----------



## TrueBlue

The lighthouse at Orient Point, NY? It's at the entrance to Long Island Sound, but technically, lies in Block Island Sound.


----------



## sailingdog

Nope, sorry TB... Try again...

BTW, not Block Island Sound either..... Not in a Sound....as a hint, if I were to turn 90˚ to the right, there are two small charted islands 
from my position.

I'm really surprised no one figured this out yet...  It is in my home waters...


----------



## bubb2

Castle Hill light?


----------



## sailingdog

Bubb- 

Wrong state...also, the Castle Hill light is on land, this one is freestanding in the water...


----------



## Idiens

Would it be the Hog Island Shoal Light?


----------



## TrueBlue

Butler Flats Lighthouse - in Buzzards Bay, off New Bedford.

Have to confess that although I've sailed the waters south of that area for years, I have never gone up Buzzard's Bay that far.


----------



## sailingdog

Congrats TB...  I did say it was in my home waters... I pass that place every time I take the boat out.


----------



## TrueBlue

Oh good . . . now *I *have to dig up a photo   . I have used most pics on my office hard drive and really don't like to grab pics from the internet.

Here in my office however, I do have extensive albums of antique pics I have been collecting for years. To keep it easy to guess, since my time is limited today, here's a scene that has greeted thousands of sailors for hundreds of years. I just scanned this pic, which is well over 100 years old, but the scene has changed very little since the time it was taken.

What is the name of the lighthouse, the island it is built upon and the name of the island shown in the distance?


----------



## Idiens

Looks a bit like the Castle Hill Light, Newport, Rhode Island looking towards Conanicut Island


----------



## TrueBlue

I was hoping it would be guessed by someone quickly - since I've got to get back to work . . . .

Actually, I thought it might take longer because Bubb2 mentioned it in post 3081 and the fact that the entrance roof was destroyed during a hurricane over 50 years ago.

Here's a more recent photo . . .










​Newport RI, is of course the city it is located in, at the entrance to Narragansett Bay. Of all the Bay islands Aquidneck Island is the largest - with Newport situated along the southern coast. The island shown beyond is Conanicut, or Jamestown - the second largest Bay island.

You're up Idiens.​


----------



## Idiens

This is a bit out of the way. I'll settle for the country and district.


----------



## Idiens

Well, I'm off to my perch for the night, so here's some more clues.


----------



## Idiens

Think Southern hemisphere


----------



## RickQuann

South Island, New Zealand?


----------



## Idiens

Yes Rick, can you name the district? (Fairly obvious really). The town is the obvious one too.


----------



## RickQuann

Southland? Invercargill?


----------



## Idiens

No, maybe not so obvious then. Think wine.


----------



## RickQuann

Gosh, lets try the old shotgun approach, how about Nelson, Marlborough or Canterbury. I know ... its a stretch


----------



## Idiens

Marlborough will do. The town is Picton and you'll find the bay also photographed on Google Earth on Charlotte sound

Your turn


----------



## RickQuann

Thank Idiens, you are most generous. I was really trolling with my guesstimates. Let me dig around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## RickQuann

Okay, here we go. Great place for sailing and snorkeling 
I apologize in advance for the clarity of these pictures, they are a little bleached out because of age. Aren't digital cameras great!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Boothbay Harbour ME


----------



## RickQuann

uh, nope. you will need to sail eastward


----------



## Yofy

Gulf of Aqaba on the Red Sea.
Eilat, Israel.

Robyn


----------



## RickQuann

Congratulations Robyn, I knew you would recognize the area. It is now your turn.


----------



## Yofy

Manny would have jumped on that first but he's out dealing with a broken clutch on our car. And I NEVER check in on this thread...so it's weird that I even saw the photo.  

That's a picture that sends us down memory lane, Rick. We'll have to PM you will an updated picture. 

Okay. I'm off to find a photo to post.
Robyn


----------



## Yofy

Okay. Here it is. We're off sailing for the next day or so...won't be back online for about 30 hours (Sunday morning over here). So no feedback till then.
Robyn and Manny


----------



## Lucky Jack

Castine, Maine


----------



## Stillraining

nope its not Maine....But I bet its someplace I dont like their food.


----------



## billyruffn

My guess is somewhere in India -- Cochin, perhaps?


----------



## billyruffn

On second thought --- Port Said, Egypt. Funny palm trees, eh?


----------



## Yofy

Port Said. The entrance to the Suez Canal from the Med side. The palm trees do look different. That's how they trim them over here...they are date palms. 

You got it billyruffn. Your go now.

Manny and Robyn


----------



## billyruffn

Continuing with the canal theme....


----------



## billyruffn

Hint: A, B, C, D....
I'm surprised none of the mid-Atlantic sailing community didn't get this one right off.


----------



## Stillraining

Lets See...

A...Alabama
B...Bermuda
C....Connecticut
D....Delaware


----------



## billyruffn

What makes you think it's a state --- there were four letters but you only need two (the other two are distractions) -- one's a river and you got that one right. The other is.... well, that's too much of a hint   

PS Where is Chuckles when you need him?


----------



## billyruffn

No guesses -- come on now, guys, this isn't in Patagonia or Dar es Salam. I know many of you have been through these parts -- Proof? Check out the good advice being given on one threat in the Crusiing section.

Here's the entry mark on the East end of the waterway...


----------



## JohnRPollard

I rarely check this thread anymore. Still, that one reminds me of the C&D Canal, but not sure which bridge...


----------



## northoceanbeach

chesapeake city bridge on the c&d canal


----------



## Idiens

It does look like it NOB:-

Image:C&D Canal from Chesapeake City.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## billyruffn

Three correct answers, but JohnRPollard is first and so it's over to him!! I'm not sure which bridge it is either, but we stopped for the night in Ches. City at the marina under the bridge, so my guess is that's it's the Ches. City bridge.

Over to Mr. P....


----------



## JohnRPollard

billyruffn said:


> Three correct answers, but JohnRPollard is first and so it's over to him!! I'm not sure which bridge it is either, but we stopped for the night in Ches. City at the marina under the bridge, so my guess is that's it's the Ches. City bridge.
> 
> Over to Mr. P....


Thanks billyr, but I'm going to pass it over to NorthOceanBeach, s/he was very precise and, besides, I nearly exhausted my photos in the early weeks of this thread.

All yours NOB...


----------



## northoceanbeach

I hope this one isn't too easy.


----------



## Zanshin

I have no idea where that might be - but it is an awesome picture!


----------



## artbyjody

That isn't the island that is just off the south western (central portion) of Maui that everyone goes to snorkel is it (I forget the name)...


----------



## Martian

*Molokini Crater?*

Molokini crater? I always wanted to go SCUBA diving there!


----------



## eMKay

Martian said:


> Molokini crater? I always wanted to go SCUBA diving there!


I did, it was awesome.


----------



## RickQuann

great picture!


----------



## northoceanbeach

go martian, you got the name.


----------



## billyruffn

I went by that island one night and saw it on radar. Now I wish I'd hung around to have a look after sunrise. Beautiful photo.


----------



## Martian

*Can't Post Images*

Someone else please go... I don't have enough posts to put an image up.


----------



## sailingdog

Here's one:


----------



## Idiens

It's a jetty.


----------



## sailingdog

Obviously, BirdBrain... but where??? 


Idiens said:


> It's a jetty.


----------



## craigtoo

sailingdog said:


> Obviously, BirdBrain... but where???


...just blew bubbles in my beer... this is the best place EVER!.. hhaahahahhaahaa!!!


----------



## sgkuhner

is it the dock in the back of your house?


----------



## sailingdog

As a hint, it is less than 150 miles from my house... 


sgkuhner said:


> is it the dock in the back of your house?


----------



## Idiens

OK pooch, that nails it down to about 1000 jetties.

How about another picture of the environs?


----------



## Idiens

How about Jamestown?


----------



## sgkuhner

Excuse me for barging in; but since there has been no post guessing where the dock was for almost a whole day, I am taking the liberty of posting a new place. Guess where this is:


----------



## sailingdog

North of me, not south.  Will post a second photo in a bit.


Idiens said:


> How about Jamestown?


----------



## sgkuhner

It looks like Boothbay Harbor Maine


----------



## sailingdog

SGK's got it.   Take it away SGK.


----------



## sgkuhner

Thanks. OK back to my picture I barged in and posted yesterday. Where is that


----------



## Idiens

No idea, please more clues, flowers look Spanish, Portugese of generally Medi. so tis warm there.


----------



## Zanshin

Portugal, Azores. Faja Grande?


----------



## sgkuhner

Zanshin, You have the right area; it is in the Azores. Now, can you tell me where in the Azores is it exactly?


----------



## Idiens

baia e porto das Lajes, Flores


----------



## sgkuhner

You are right. It is the anchorage in Flores. Take it away.


----------



## Idiens

OK where's this


----------



## DoomDahDoomDoom

Must be somewhere in Holland, but doesn't look like Amsterdam... I'll guess Den Haag?


----------



## Idiens

Not Holland


----------



## PierreMundo

London: St. Katharine's dock


----------



## Idiens

Spot on Pierre, Your go!


----------



## PierreMundo

Thanks Jonathan,

Excellent place to walk around and have a drink in Dickens Pub! But rainy most of the year. In that way I prefer your place Brussels.

Here a tropical place. Where is it?


----------



## sgkuhner

Is it the little island right outside of Hopetown Harbor in the Bahamas?


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Kuhner jr.

No, but it's close. 

I just read the article in Cruising World with your parents in it about watchkeeping. Impressive sailing history.

Good Luck.


----------



## sgkuhner

Could it be off the west end of Man O War Cay near Scopley Rock. And the people quoted in the article in Cruising World by Beth Leonard are actually Kitty and I. Thanks for the compliment. Scott Kuhner


----------



## PierreMundo

Scott,

I mean to remember one of your sons used your username a while ago, thats why.....

No it's also not off the west end of Man O War Cay near Scopley Rock. 

Here a wider look. 

Pierre


----------



## KindOfBlue

Saba Rock?


----------



## Zanshin

I wish I'd looked in sooner, I spend most of my time anchored somewhere to the left of picture 2 and know each inch of the bar (oops, "island") very well. It cannot be anything other than Saba Rock in the BVI.


----------



## PierreMundo

Yes Kindofblue, it's Saba Rock BVI. It's yours.

Sorry Zanchin, Just to late. I know it's your cruising area. Like your picture on your profilepage at Marine Cay. Are you sailing around there next month? Or are you listening screaming rollercoasters or counting cacti/cactussus around Scotsdale?  

All the best,

Pierre


----------



## Zanshin

PierreMundo - I had to cancel my flight out to the BVI next week due to work. I'm hoping to get back to Saba Rock the week after next, though. I might even sail down all the way south of the hurricane zone; I would much prefer to sail to the Med but it is awfully late in the season. No Snobbsdale for a while


----------



## KindOfBlue

I'll try to get a new photo/place posted today.


----------



## KindOfBlue

Not sure how to post a picture, but let's try this..


----------



## sgkuhner

is it Ocean City MD?


----------



## KindOfBlue

Hint - This is taken from the Harber Master's office. 
Hint 2- About 300 miles from Ocean City.

I took some more pictures yesterday morning and will post tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## KindOfBlue

Here is another hint. This one is a dead give away.


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Harbor Beach in Nantucket?


----------



## KindOfBlue

Nope, not Nantucket. The name of the boat is a clue, but also a distraction.


----------



## LittleMissMagic

How about another hint?


----------



## billyruffn

Is it the beach inside the breakwater at Vineyard Haven? If so, someone else should take the next post, cuz I'm out of photos and I'm leaving tomorrow to get the boat in the water and go sailing. YEAH


----------



## KindOfBlue

It is the beach inside the breakwater at Vineyard Haven. Someone else, the next post is all you..


----------



## poopdeckpappy

I'll try one


----------



## TSOJOURNER

well that is for sure someplace in Hawaii


----------



## poopdeckpappy

yeah, that it is, it's Kaupulehu, we sat on that point every evening and watched the green flash.

early that morning a 12' tiger swam through cove, kinda killed the snorkling for the day, so we sailed


----------



## TSOJOURNER

dang I can't post anything because I am not at home, I guess I'll hav eto get to it later


----------



## poopdeckpappy

82sabre said:


> dang I can't post anything because I am not at home, I guess I'll hav eto get to it later


K, in the mean time I'll post some more from the area

Can anyone name this golf course ??, if played with the wind you can birdie this 3 par or you can lose all your balls in the cove



















That's our sailing/dive boat to the right


----------



## kwaltersmi

Kapalua? I haven't played it, but I'd like to.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

It's Waikoloa, beauitful course, I think it's 10 miles North of Kapalua .....Kaupulehu Kona sit in between the two course


----------



## TSOJOURNER

alrite here we go, this shouldn't be too tough


----------



## Idiens

Looks Mexican


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sorry that is a far cry lol, try again


----------



## primerate84

Is that on the Mediterranean?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

thats an affirmative


----------



## primerate84

Is that somewhere along the Italian coast?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

that's another affirmative


----------



## sgkuhner

Is it Brendisi?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

nope it's on the Amalfi Coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I think Rachel Ray from food network did a show there pretty place Italy is


----------



## sgkuhner

The only place that I think looks like that would be Positano on the Amalfi Coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

WINNER!!! Alrite you're up


----------



## sgkuhner

Ok where is this?


----------



## retclt

Baja California . . . somewhere? 

I'm I Warm? Cold? This is a tough one . . . and that's a pretty big fire ant mound.


----------



## Zanshin

This is a picture around Palm Springs, CA (after the big one hits and my place in AZ becomes beachfront property).


----------



## sgkuhner

No it's not Baja CA. You must be standing in a cold shower, you are so cold!


----------



## retclt

Somewhere in the Azores? Doesn't look green enough but I guessing it anyway.

. . . or I'm goin' with Zanshin's new landscaping in Arizona.


----------



## retclt

Ah Ha!!! Found it!!!

Canary Islands! Number 1 on the map.


----------



## sgkuhner

Bob, You are GOOD. you got it. The place is Graciosa (number 1 one your map). The picture was taken from the volcano on Lanzorote. Take it away.


----------



## retclt

Thanks!

This picture was taken from our dinner table on the last night of a perfect vacation. there were two really nice 30 - 40 foot sailboats anchored just out of view of the picture . . . . . . . wish they were in it.


----------



## sgkuhner

Is it Monterroso Italy?


----------



## retclt

You got it SG!

Monterroso, Italy

The Northern most village of the Cinqua Terre (Five Lands). 

They have a unique little region of their own and I would highly recommend a side trip if you find yourself in the area. It’s only an hour and a half drive from Pisa and even more Accessible by train. The five villages are connected by Railroad, walking path and boat when the weather is good . . . no cars. These five beautiful little pastel colored villages are pasted into the mountainsides above the deep blue Mediterranean. The walkway (trail) is the most beautiful I’ve seen anywhere! You walk along a narrow trail with the Ligurian Sea on one side and straight up on the other are the terraced vineyards going up what must be a thousand feet. You can literally touch the vines as you walk. Our favorite part is between Manarola and Riomaggiore. It’s called Via Dell Amore (Lovers walk) and just before sunset the locals (most elderly) hold hands and enjoy the end of the day with a slow stroll through what I can only describe as a dream world. We really loved sitting and enjoying the incredible local wines (with nuts and olives) with the friendliest people in Italy. Most of the wine we had was given to us by our hotel owner and his friends and relatives across the villages. You truly are treated like family in the Cinqua Terra and when you leave you’ll miss it. Rome, Florence, Naples, Venice, all great places and all a wine lovers’ paradise but all are crowded and busy. The Cinque Terre is going back in time like the old front porch days a century ago . . . but your cell phone still gets a full signal.

Take it away!!! Your turn again!

Bob T


----------



## sgkuhner

OK Where is this. The two pictures go together.


----------



## silverj7

Rockport, MA ?


----------



## KindOfBlue

There are 2 dinghy registrations that are visible. One is from CT and the other is from NH. I found on google that "Windstar 4" hail port is Halifax NS.

This must be in New England.


----------



## sailingdog

It's not Rockport harbor.... it does look like Cape Ann though, but could be Maine just as easily.


----------



## sgkuhner

You are not close. Hint: it is not Maine or in the North East of the USA


----------



## sailingdog

Could be the Maritime provinces of Canada. There is a Nova Scotia registered-boat dinghy there. But if it is, that's gotta be near high tide, since the tidal range in the Maritime Provinces is enormous.


----------



## papazulu

somepace in the Caribean or Bermuda . The colors on the houses and the white washing of them. Also the very long open cockpit of the out board in the second picture,


----------



## sgkuhner

Papazulu is getting closer. I can't believe that no one got it immediately. If you have been there you would recognize it immediately.


----------



## Idiens

Been there, recognise that bridge immediately. Don't have a picture though, someone else try.


----------



## Idiens

Come on Papazulu. You're nearly there.

Clue: Lagoon with the jetty inside it, bridge over entrance to lagoon.


----------



## sgkuhner

OK here is another couple of hints. If you look closely, you will see that the picture was taken in March 2003. At that time there were over 250 boats in the anchorage area. Hint #2 if you like to play volley ball you will love this place.


----------



## papazulu

Freeport, Bahama Islands?


----------



## sgkuhner

Getting closer. It is in the Bhamas; but it is not Freeport. Any Bahamas cruiser should get it immediately.


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Scott,

Let's bring it back on top .

Never been there, looks great.


----------



## papazulu

Wild guess. Paradise Island?


----------



## sgkuhner

No it is not Paradise Island. It is the Mecca for 60s hippies who spend the whole winter season in the lower Bahamas.


----------



## sgkuhner

Pierre, Your Google Earth image is spot on. Hope some one recognizes it soon and comes up with the answer.


----------



## sgkuhner

Since it has been a couple of days and no one has guessed the place, I will enlighten you all. It is Georgetown on Great Exhuma in the Bahamas. Someone else can post a picture now.


----------



## sgkuhner

It has been a whole 24 hours and no one has taken me up on posting a new "Where is this" photo so I will do it myself. Can you tell me where this is?


----------



## sgkuhner

Come on, can't anyone make a guess on this easy one. Look closely at the far wall and/ or the mountain peak in the background; they should give you a hint


----------



## Faster

Well, it's a Portuguese schooner, and several boats seems to be flying Portuguese courtesy flags... so maybe it's in Portugal somewhere unless those other yachts are just paying tribute to the visitor....


----------



## PierreMundo

I guess everybody is out of pictures or on holliday, so am I. Sorry Scott. Here a hint. Faster go for it .

Pierre


----------



## T37SOLARE

Horta, Faial Azores

This one should be easy....


----------



## sgkuhner

It looks like it is on the ICW somewhere; but where I don't know.


----------



## T37SOLARE

sgkuhner said:


> It looks like it is on the ICW somewhere; but where I don't know.


Correct coast, but further North.


----------



## Faster

Are the anchors abeam holding the boats off the dock to avoid damage from the idiots' wash that's being discussed on another thread?

Are we in Mass?


----------



## rvatdi

*Any guesses?*









Jimmy sings of it.


----------



## Grotius

Marseilles? 

Jimmy Buffet sings of the "Coast of Marseilles," and the hailing port on one of the boats seems to say "Marsei..."or something.


----------



## rvatdi

Its in the Caribbean... 

Trust your intuition.


----------



## wdtracey

*Close*

Vinyl Haven Is. Maine


----------



## wdtracey

*oopps*

wrong picture


----------



## T37SOLARE

Faster said:


> Are the anchors abeam holding the boats off the dock to avoid damage from the idiots' wash that's being discussed on another thread?
> 
> Are we in Mass?


The breast lines are permanently provided by the custom yacht builder whom the dock belongs to. It's a tidal river with about a 10 foot tide swing.



wdtracey said:


> Vinyl Haven Is. Maine


Maine = yes. Vinyl Haven = nope.


----------



## Grotius

Boothbay Harbor, Maine?  

Rvatdi's posts about Jimmy Buffett and the Caribbean confused me. I kept thinking: is there a Margaritaville in Maine? Anyway, I think T37Solare has the floor, so I'm going to focus my guesses on his photo now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Marblehead, Mass


----------



## Grotius

By golly, that does look a tad like Marblehead, but he already said it was in Maine. At least, I think he did.

I'm still guessing Boothbay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ogunquit river, ME

How many guesses can I submit?


----------



## Grotius

I'm not sure about how many guesses we can make before T37Solare posts again. I'd say we should at least refrain from listing every quaint town in Maine. 

I was actually going to guess Ogunquit next too.


----------



## T37SOLARE

It's not as easy as i thought, but I figured Halekai would pick up on the "custom yacht builder", and it's not Hinckley.

Here's the river..


----------



## WinterRiver

I believe we're at the Lyman Morse Boatbuilders in Thomaston, ME.


----------



## Grotius

We'll have to await official confirmation from Solare, but you seem to be right. But hey, I wasn't so far off with Boothbay Harbor.


----------



## T37SOLARE

WinterRiver said:


> I believe we're at the Lyman Morse Boatbuilders in Thomaston, ME.


Yes, Lyman Morse in Thomaston on the St George River it is.

The ball's in WinterRivers court...


----------



## WinterRiver

An easy one for those who are up past midnight on the east coast:


----------



## Grotius

I'm still up because I'm in Hawaii right now. But while the scene is familiar, I can't place it. Nice pic, by the way.


----------



## Hawkeye25

Hell Gate, NY


----------



## WinterRiver

Rumor has it that Hell Gate is not always this calm and empty. 

You're up, Hawkeye.


----------



## Hawkeye25

I will try my best to get a photo up










I'll try this.


----------



## Hawkeye25

Phooey. Didn't work and I don't know what else to do, sorry.


----------



## sailingdog

Use the Image code in the bottom of the box on the right.











Hawkeye25 said:


> Phooey. Didn't work and I don't know what else to do, sorry.


----------



## RickQuann

Isle of Wright, England


----------



## Hawkeye25

Thanks, Sailingdog, and yes, Rickquann, you are right. It is the Needles and their Marker on the western tip of the Isle of Wight.

You're next!


----------



## RickQuann

Thanks Hawkeye, lets try this, should be way easy


----------



## petmac

Key West ?


----------



## papazulu

sunny Ft. Meyers, Fl.


----------



## RickQuann

Ft. Zachary Taylor Beach, Key West ... take 'er away petmac


----------



## Grotius

Petmac, are you around? It's your turn.


----------



## jimjazzdad

*My guess...*

...is Vinalhaven


----------



## sgkuhner

It has been three days and no one has posted so I will post a place. Who can tell me where this is:
IMG]http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn295/sgkuhner/0283.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sgkuhner

Let me try again


----------



## Stillraining

Just south of the Volkswagen Beetle factory..


----------



## Grotius

Heh, even the non-Beetles look old. Was this picture taken recently?

Oh, and I'll guess Gibraltar, just because I see a rock in the background.


----------



## sgkuhner

Yes the picture was taken in February 1974 and no it is not Gibralter. It's further south.


----------



## Grotius

Ah, at least I was right about the vintage of the picture. It's a pretty good scan for such an old photo.

One more guess: Cape Town? 

I doubt I'm right, but in case I am, I won't be able to post a mystery-pic of my own until tonight.


----------



## jjablonowski

I'm guessing the photo was taken along the coast of Morocco, mayhaps just west of Al Hoceima?


----------



## Robby Barlow

I would go with Grotius, but mainly wanted to recover this thread - that is if anyone cares.


----------



## Karletto

Tenerife/ Canary islands


----------



## billyruffn

*Back where it all started*

In an attempt to save the thread, I'll offer the following taking us back to where it all started.


----------



## craigtoo

Hello East of the Azores! 

(good enough?)


----------



## jrd22

Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas

from the first page.

John


----------



## AjariBonten

Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas

OK, so I cheated, how's about this one??









and a second from the same place










OOPS, too late, I see. Go ahead, John; I see that great minds think alike... LOL


----------



## jrd22

No, go ahead, I don't have one right now. John


----------



## billyruffn

Glad to see you guys picked it up. It was St. Thos. The photo above looks like Iceleand somewhere.


----------



## AjariBonten

billyruffn said:


> Glad to see you guys picked it up. It was St. Thos. The photo above looks like Iceleand somewhere.


Right Latitude (pretty much), way wrong Longitude


----------



## Faster

Aleutians or beyond???


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Looks like Alaska.


----------



## T37SOLARE

I originally thought Dutch Harbor, but it doesn't match up on Google Earth.


----------



## AjariBonten

Veeeery Close, AK it is, but too far south'


----------



## T37SOLARE

Nome, Alaska?


----------



## RickQuann

Juneau, Alaska?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

How About Stebbins


----------



## billyruffn

It's that island where the processing ships hang out that take the crabs from the guys on "Deadliest Catch"?????


----------



## Bene323hfxns

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia?


----------



## billyruffn

Bene323, this thread has been "off line" so long I doubt the guys who posted that picture are still watching. Why don't you go ahead and post a photo and see if we can get it going again.


----------

